#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-11
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i also speak spanish...just not very very well
<Admiral_Chicago> good enought to translate
<gnomefreak> ok ill let you know if i get another
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<gnomefreak> who wants wiki fun?
<Admiral_Chicago> which page?
<gnomefreak> all of them ;)
<gnomefreak> either edit pages we have or make a new one but our bug pages need to be fixed
<gnomefreak> maybe like heres how to triage a damn bug
* gnomefreak thinking so i can point people that mess up like guy yesterday to a page for help
<Admiral_Chicago> yea we have a lot of pages all over the place. I'll put it on my list of things to do
<Admiral_Chicago> definetly.
<gnomefreak> the pages we have go into depth but nothing about dupes or easy traige
<gnomefreak> i was gonna add it to agenda and may anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> add it anywayts
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ok added as well as date and time, now to ping fridge mondayish
<Admiral_Chicago> great
<gnomefreak> i pinged one of them now lets see if hes around :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i just asked nixternal about it
<gnomefreak> me too
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<gnomefreak> btw you and jen great job on the clue files :)
<Admiral_Chicago> 18:02 < nixternal> will do in a few, gnomefreak already messaged me
<gnomefreak> oops
<Admiral_Chicago> she did, I just overlooked and made a few changes
<Admiral_Chicago> 85% of it was her. she deserves all the credit
<gnomefreak> shes not here or i would have told her too :)
<gnomefreak> ok i have a start up notice for forums i need to get with asac to go over it. if you can think of any jobs we need people for please let me know
<Admiral_Chicago> there is one..
<gnomefreak> i think i have wiki forums and some more
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+mentoring
<Admiral_Chicago> that might be of help
<gnomefreak> dont smack me but jen is now a member of the team
<Admiral_Chicago> great.
<gnomefreak> 19:45 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server localhost port 6667 [Connection  refused] 
<gnomefreak> i found someone that uses it
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: what ubutnu version ar eyou on?
<Admiral_Chicago> Feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> worked in Edgy too iirc.
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, no Feisty was what i installed it in
<gnomefreak> i heard jabber support is borked in feisty and gutsy but if your using it than i should beable to
<gnomefreak> gutsy + feisty same package
* Admiral_Chicago afk
<gnomefreak> me too
<charliko> ant help with lilo  or grub?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: technical board has a meeting from 19 - 21 UTC
<Admiral_Chicago> we could do it the 22th
<asac> morning
<asac> sorry for not showing up on the weekend ... but my body needed recovery
<hjmf> hi asac, morning
<hjmf> bug to eval bug #94749
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94749 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94749
<hjmf> sorry I meant: bug #110053
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110053 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed [@draw_arrow]  [@IA__gtk_paint_arrow]  [@moz_gtk_widget_paint]  -- in KDE" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110053
<hjmf> Happens only in KDE, maybe related to a theme
<hjmf> I haven't found any upstream relation
<hjmf> asac: it has eight duplicates
<asac> its most likely gtk-qt engine problem
<asac> hjmf: let me see
<asac> eight? .... twenty-seven duplicates i see
<asac> oh
<asac> :)
<asac> i clicked the wrong link
<hjmf> yep my fault :-P
<asac> hjmf: why don't we have dbgsymbolds for /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so ?
<hjmf> looking
<asac> its definitly a qtengine related ... might be that mozilla assumes something that is not mandatory for engine
<asac> but most likely its a bug in libqtengine
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: have nixternal not use that date than give me 2 days and ill have another date most likely the 26th
<gnomefreak> asac: we had someone mark 9dupes of a bug they were not dupes Admiral_Chicago has the info oon who it was nad what bugs
<gnomefreak> asac: hope you had fun this weekend
<asac> yeah i had :)
<asac> gnomefreak: how are you doing?
<gnomefreak> im ok just got up but im good
<gnomefreak> mike released 1.1.2 this weekend is this something we can commit and merge to bzr? i tried but i think i needed to use bzr commit <URl)
<asac> weekend was nice ... been at the beach
<gnomefreak> >
<asac> do we have 1.1.1 ?
<gnomefreak> oh you did have fun
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> yes i have 1.1.1
<gnomefreak> my branch is 1.1.1
<asac> gnomefreak: what branches do exist?
<asac> we have one that mirrors the svn right?
<gnomefreak> he made alot of changes mostly looks like patches dropped
<asac> and yours that has ubuntu changes?
<hjmf> asac: sorry I was afk
<gnomefreak> we have debian1.1.x
<hjmf> asac: (feisty_chroot)root@paleo:/home/hjmf# apt-get install gtk-qt-engine-dbgsym
<hjmf> Reading package lists... Done
<hjmf> Building dependency tree
<hjmf> Reading state information... Done
<hjmf> gtk-qt-engine-dbgsym is already the newest version.
<hjmf> asac: maybe another buggy dbgsym?
<asac> hjmf: what files are in there?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes mine has all our changes
<asac> who owns the "debian" mirror branch?
<gnomefreak> i didnt think the debian branch was auto updated
<asac> gnomefreak: whats the parent branch of your branch?
<gnomefreak> asac: you but i can upload iirc
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... i did it once afaik
<asac> gnomefreak: let me see
<hjmf> asac: pasting:
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess you started your branch by branching from that "upstream mirror branch", right?
<hjmf> /usr/lib
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i think so
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde3
<hjmf> /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde3/kcm_kcmgtk.so
<asac> hjmf: hmm ... do you see any warnings during retrace?
* gnomefreak goes for smoke 
<hjmf> asac: none related to that liberaries
<hjmf> asac: pasting:
<hjmf> WARNING: library linux-gate.so.1 not available to ldd -- skipping
<hjmf> WARNING: library /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl-2.5.so not known to firefox 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 dependencies (using libc6-i686 2.5-0ubuntu14)
<hjmf> WARNING: library /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so not known to firefox 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 dependencies (using sun-java5-bin 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2)
<hjmf> WARNING: version 2.2.1-5ubuntu1.1 of package libfreetype6-dbgsym not available
<hjmf> WARNING: package libgcc1-dbgsym not available
<hjmf> WARNING: package libc6-i686-dbgsym not available
<hjmf> WARNING: package sun-java5-bin-dbgsym not available
<hjmf> $
<asac> hjmf: what size has /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so compared to the original libqtengine.so ?
<hjmf> asac: it is quite smaller
<hjmf> (feisty_chroot)root@paleo:/home/hjmf# ls -l /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22753 Mar 30 22:37 /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so
<hjmf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 131652 Mar 30 22:37 /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtengine.so
<hjmf> asac: I'm off for working till this evening.
<asac> hjmf: ok
<asac> hjmf: cu
<hjmf> asac: I just had few free minutes, cu :)
<gnomefreak> have fun hjmf
<DarkMageZ> i saw the libqtengine.so warning when retracing something eariler. i'm correct in asking people to retry with a normal theme?
<gnomefreak> asac: btw working on getting jabber up and running but ran into a snag so sometime today ill try to figure it out (would like to get 1.1.2 built first but we will see what happens
<asac> gnomefreak: not that important
<asac> DarkMageZ: yes
<asac> DarkMageZ: libqtengine crashes a lot ... not just mozilla
<DarkMageZ> if they're a kde user, how do we tell them to change their theme? i'm guessing they don't have gnome-theme-manager
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape or jabber?
<asac> jabber
<asac> i am currently pushing iceape
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> yeah i know jabber isnt important ;)
<gnomefreak> btw i apporved jen for membership on her good work with Admiral_Chicago on clue files
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> asac: did you check your email yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: you should have email from pitti rejecting iceape for gutsy
* gnomefreak needs to go out for a while ill be back in a few hours
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i will reupload with those files removed
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 106692 happens (atleast from what ive seen) because alternatives wasnt set to use right java. This is also a problem on windows and IE i had to fix this for someone on windows ~2 months ago but have also seen it in ubuntu and ther eis a bug on it already iirc
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106692 in firefox "linux feisty java load error" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106692
<gnomefreak> alot of java applets fail to load i cant remember if its just java6 or if 5 also did it though
<asac> so it is a java packaging error?
<asac> Riddell: you have any idea how i can install a plugin (like flash) in konqueror?
<asac> Riddell: is there something like .mozilla/plugins/ for konqueror?
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent tested enough yet but i have seen it maybe 10 times in a few months from other people never had the issue myself
<Riddell> asac: that very same place.  then  Settings -> Konqueror -> Plugins -> Scan for new plugins
<gnomefreak> asac: you have to use the path in prefferneces in konq
<gnomefreak> or scan
<Riddell> although it should scan on startup too
<Riddell> is this about java?  konqueror does that differently
<asac> Riddell: I don't see any "Plugins" entry in Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<gnomefreak> commenting and testing java issue atm
<asac> Riddell: do I need to be root?
<asac> Riddell: no its about flash
<Riddell> asac: scroll to the bottom of the sidebar in the config dialogue
<Riddell> no, user is fine
<gnomefreak> this is bad, this is a differnt issue i think than what i was seeing :(
<asac> Riddell: i scroll up and down all the time ... i might be blind, but it appears to be not there
<asac> Riddell: i am in gutsy
<asac> Riddell: last three are "Crypto" "Browser Identification" "Performance" <END OF LIST>
<asac> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/Screenshot-Configure%20-%20Konqueror.png
<asac> i don't see it there
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plugins.png
<gnomefreak> asac: this also happens in konqueror
<asac> Riddell: interesting ... maybe i need some special package for that option to appear?
<gnomefreak> this is bad and i have a feeling its java for the above reason but will be looking into it
<Riddell> asac: try installing konqueror-nsplugins
<gnomefreak> Riddell: konq uses system wide java right no need to add it to prefferneces?
<asac> Riddell: yes that did the trick
<asac> Riddell: thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> this is really bad. it fails in konq and in firefox but works in epiphany
<gnomefreak> that would mean browser fault afaics
<gnomefreak> Riddell: what is source package for konqueror?
<gnomefreak> ah kdebase
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: you know how far OpenID implementation is in Firefox 3?
<AlexLatchford> or if it will indeed make it?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: nope sorry
<Riddell> gnomefreak: yes, just loads it from the command line
<Riddell> gnomefreak: kdebase
<Riddell> asac: that's handy to know :)
<gnomefreak> it looks like a browser isseu for ff and konq atm
<gnomefreak> im testing a few others to see what happens
<asac> Riddell: actually it looks like khtml has a javascript bug that prevents youtube to work :/
<gnomefreak> Riddell: i added kdebase task to bug 106692
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106692 in firefox "linux feisty java load error" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106692
<Riddell> asac: err, it worked for me last I tried
<Riddell> asac: yes, working fine in gutsy for me
<gnomefreak> lmao @ galeon
<asac> interesting
<asac> Riddell: ok i will dig into it a bit
<Riddell> asac: this is with adobe flash?
<gnomefreak> its reseting itself on it since it cant load it. resetting itself == goes back to first page
<asac> no :)
<gnomefreak> 64bit :(
<asac> Riddell: gnash ... which works like a charm in firefox et al
<gnomefreak> we really need more non gecko browsers
<Riddell> asac: that could be it then, probably not well tested.  but if you grab the details and report on bugs.kde.org, KHTML upstream are quite responsive these days
<asac> Riddell: i will figure out with gnash devs ... if they don't see the problem on their side, i will post a bug :)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: do you have upstream version of firefox 2.0.0.3 or .4?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: also what is last trunk build in repos 20070601?
<AlexLatchford> .4
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: if its upstream can you test bug 106692 on it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106692 in firefox "linux feisty java load error" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106692
<AlexLatchford> trunk.. I haven't got installed currently
<AlexLatchford> had to format a few weeks back and haven't put 3.x on yet
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: k ill look and see if we should update it
<AlexLatchford> hmm.. that RuneScape bug appears to work for me
<gnomefreak> in upstream ff?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: and your using java6?
<AlexLatchford> in Ubuntu firefox
<AlexLatchford> whatever the newest one is in the MT rep
* gnomefreak thinks java6 is the key
<AlexLatchford> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0-b105
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: need you to test upstream or standard ubuntu firefox package
<gnomefreak> or ill grab upstream and do it sometime today
<AlexLatchford> I am using the Standard Ubuntu Firefox
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> k thank you for testing
<AlexLatchford> No probs..
* AlexLatchford goes back to trying to get OpenID to work
<asac> so what is the problem
<asac> with java?
<asac> can someone summarize?
<gnomefreak> upstream issue
<gnomefreak> java applet fails to load
<gnomefreak> tells you you nee djava
<gnomefreak> the install missing plugins pop up bar comes up and click here to download plugin in the aplet window (this also happens on upstream 2.0.0.4 with sun-java6-plugin feisty and gutsy
<gnomefreak> may tag it as upstream but im not 100% sure its not java issue but im 75% sure its browser
* gnomefreak needs more testers now that AlexLatchford couldnt reproduce on 2.0.0.4 with java6
<gnomefreak> gonna try with java5 in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> asac: can you use the testcase and try to reproduce on 64 pc? feisty or gutsy, im assuming there is a 64bit sun-java package
<asac> there is no 64bit java plugin :)
<asac> though there is 64bit java package (which actually is 32bit)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> until we have nspluginwrapper (which I am supposed to write the spec for) ... we don't have java plugin in firefox
<gnomefreak> it only works on epiphany and i dont like that at all
<gnomefreak> works == works as expected
<asac> gnomefreak: have you tried to install upstream java plugin?
<asac> e.g. in .mozilla/plugins
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> upstream ffox will not pick up our global sun install
<gnomefreak> gonna try sun-java5-plugin
<asac> so to test it you have to to install upstream java
<gnomefreak> oic
<asac> not our package
<gnomefreak> i figure works with java5 fails on java6 theres a huge chance its java issue
<gnomefreak> asac: do you use german locales for firefox?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 52514
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52514 in kubuntu-meta "German language-support isnt installed" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52514
<asac> gnomefreak: let me see
<asac> (no i never use locales)
<gnomefreak> me neither, im not even sure how to make use of them. i didnt notice it was rejected and i didnt see anyone comment on it
<asac> because I would ask the same ignorant thing like freddy did: "How are you installing German language pack? For what reason?"
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> thats a funny question : "why would someone install a language pack" :)
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug has been rejected ... so lets not care
<asac> i don't get the problem out of the bug
<gnomefreak> oh ok ill re reject it than but he did answer back
<asac> its completely open what fails
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe ask him what package isn't installed
<asac> ""language settings" I get a warning that the language support for german isn't completely installed and some packages are downloaded."
<asac> which package is it?
<gnomefreak> i asked
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: updating trunk to 20070608 and i dont see anything about openID whiles its updating from cvs svn or whatever its grabbing it from
<gnomefreak> not real sure what it is or does but ill look around the release notes from mozilla and see if they tell me anything sometime this week
<asac> gnomefreak: openid?
<asac> has support landed?
<asac> does it fail to build or what?
<gnomefreak> im looking atm
<gnomefreak> not yet
<gnomefreak> doesnt look like it landed yet
<gnomefreak> http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/01/firefox_30_requ.html
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm glad my questions about language packs was useful :)
<Admiral_Chicago> multiple languages...who needs that anyways? Just use Esperanto
<gnomefreak> the password manager has been re-writen for trunk build
<gnomefreak> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/06/firefox-3-alpha-5-is-out/
<Admiral_Chicago> yea. /me need to download Alpha 5
<gnomefreak> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/01/planned-features-for-firefox-3/
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: its in my repo
<Admiral_Chicago> after i eat and grab lunch.
<gnomefreak> it should be updated to the nightly of the 8th tonight or tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: sweet, i have the repo still
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: did that nasty libhunspeller bug get fixed, it prevented me from typing a paper last time
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago:  a long time ago
<gnomefreak> like withina  week of finding it
<gnomefreak> 3 days maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> deb http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main
<gnomefreak> looks right
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<gnomefreak> !moztest | Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> Admiral_Chicago: The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll do an update noe
<Admiral_Chicago> now*
* gnomefreak will be afk for a while this afternoon starting nowish
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm its only updating thunderbird...
<gnomefreak> will only update what you have installed
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> i have firefox installed, its the web browser i use
<gnomefreak> firefox-trunk?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: how the  hell can i remove plugins from konqueror :(
<gnomefreak> or just firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: lol
<asac> this application kills me
<asac> it is just soo implicit
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a good question. let me look
<gnomefreak> asac: sudo apt-get remove --purge konqueror
<asac> i removed konqueror-nsplugins package
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> but that just forgot about the "preference" dialog
<asac> the previously discovered plugins are still there
<Admiral_Chicago> i neeed firefox-trunk? okay cool let me install that
<asac> ok its a file called: .kde/share/apps/nsplugins/pluginsinfo
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: firefox-trunk is firefox 3.0
<Admiral_Chicago> thats was my suggestion after checking configure konqueror, plugins
<asac> and konqueror-nsplugins is apparently just the confiugration UI ... which unfortunately allows you to find new plugins, but never remove existing ones :/
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: is there no UI way to disable specific plugins?
<Admiral_Chicago> installing trunk
<asac> ok ... i will remove that directory now :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: settings >> configure konqueror >> plugings
<asac> yeah .. .that allows me to find new plugins
<asac> but i fail to see how to remove all discovered
<gnomefreak> ok gone
<asac> hehe ... just removed .kde in my HOME :)
<asac> hope that helps :)
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a remove button.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i only see a remove button to disable places where to search for new plugins
<Admiral_Chicago> ah.
<asac> it doesn't disable plugins for me that konqueror previously found at that place :)
<asac> they just get entrenched in the guts of .kde :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm not a big fan of konqueror...slower for me
<Admiral_Chicago> and i can't middle click to close a tab, that bother me to no extent.
<asac> i think now its confirmed that klash doesn't work at all :)
<Admiral_Chicago> never used it
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i've got the trunk installed, how to launch it...
<Admiral_Chicago> might be related to my button in the panel
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: menu
<Admiral_Chicago> yep i see it now
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox's set desktop background failes for KDE
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes ... there is a patch in our bts for that, but it doesn't look good enough to apply
<asac> ... should work though
<gnomefreak> asac: our changes to iceape conflicts with mikes 5 files maybe 20+ things including -enable-system-nss -nspr and so on
<gnomefreak> pretty much everything we added
<gnomefreak> mozconfig has a bunch of things that conflict, you might want to take a look at it also the 99_config patch has a bunch
<gnomefreak> trunk is still building and i have to go out, ill be gone for a few hours thanks to one of my doctors :(
<gnomefreak> the 5 files are debian/changelog debian/control debian/iceape-browser.install debian/mozconfig debian/patches/99_configure.dpatch
<gnomefreak> bbl
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i saw the patch, i didn't like it for the same reasons you didn't
* Admiral_Chicago goes afk to compile KDE4 from source.
<Admiral_Chicago> source == svn
<gnomefreak> oops i built ffox-trunk for gutsy :(
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: what tags do you want to add?
<asac> or change?
* asac just read your mail
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm stuck building KDE4 from SVN, i'm getting some error building kdelibs that i can't figure out.
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'm thinking using the mt-needinfo tag if it needs infromation
* gnomefreak builds feistys now :(
<asac> what kind of info is bug 68230 lacking?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68230 in firefox "[edgy]  right click for popup menus on status bar triggers menu items" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68230
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: the last comment wasn't there went i ran bughelper and noticed it
<asac> why is mt-needtestcase wrong?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm thinking its a bug related to how extensions call GTK...
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i added it because it doesn't seem reproduceable. i saw it and added the tag
<Admiral_Chicago> so bughelper wouldn't kick out the information
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: seems like we need a case in the clue file for no tag as well
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> asac: that is an extension issue im fairly sure on that. his problematic comment is it works fine under kde. gtk is still drawing ff
<asac> i mean mt-needtestcase is appropriate until we have a description on how to reproduce
<asac> then it goes to mt-needtester, until someone reliable can confirm that the testcase works
<gnomefreak> is this me or have i seen a good amount of bugs on firebug
<asac> if all this is there, then things go to Confirmed/mt-eval ... where the thinking happens
* gnomefreak thinks even without a tag :(
<asac> like: is it really a firefox issue, or is it a gtk issue ... or an extension issue
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: if there is no tag applied, bughelper says "Wrong Status/Tag-Combination for Status"
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> which is a problem
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah which is right
<gnomefreak> i doubt gtk since it doesnt happen on kde
<gnomefreak> unless its using gtk-qt-*
<gnomefreak> or whatever that lib is called
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems like that shouldn't happern howevere
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: exactly ... the strict tag/state combinations are there to discover triaging bugs
<asac> e.g. people set to need info without explicitly stating what info is needed before we can move on
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't follow...
<gnomefreak> i am unable to reproduce in gutsy i will try feisty. if its fixed in feisty we should fix release it as its fixed in feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see.
<gnomefreak> need to find out is it just ffox that has this issue or another browser or whatver
<asac> consider this: when I started bugs where randomly Confirmed or Needs Info ... without following any rules
<Admiral_Chicago> so it'll cause bughelper to spit out an incorrect bug triage because it doesn't have a tag/..
<asac> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> great.
<asac> most likely this means that someone who doesn't know what he is doing changed the bug state
<Admiral_Chicago> i wasn't aware the reason for that...
<asac> people open confirm because they want to do that
<asac> but which si wrong
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i know what you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> okay great
<asac> by having these two-components (tag/state) we can discover these "triaging bugs"
<asac> otherwise we are lost :)
<gnomefreak> btw meeting on 26th at 1800UTC good for everyone?
<JenFraggle> i would like to but can't
<gnomefreak> how about the 3rd if 26th isnt good for anyone
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we should just set a date ... and then go for it.
<asac> its unlikely that we will find a date/time where everybody can attend :)
<JenFraggle> tuesdays are bad for me, are they always then?
<gnomefreak> 26th than i will ping nixternal about it in a few if you cant make it item gets pushed
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: hes on his way to school
<asac> gnomefreak: have we ever done meetings on tuesday?
<Admiral_Chicago> always
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: we try to because they have worked well in past but since noone answers my posts i cant tell you whats good for anyone :)
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: good for me
<gnomefreak> asac: have we ever not
<gnomefreak> asac: every meeting has been on tues
<Admiral_Chicago> we could move it though
<asac> gnomefreak: ok then its fine ... i think we should rotate the weekday
<Admiral_Chicago> if 3/5 of the council is there, that would be good
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> gnomefreak: then lets not do tuesday this time
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: which actually would be 3/4
<Admiral_Chicago> every day works for me
<asac> since david will probably not show up
<gnomefreak> k give me a few to  think and look at schedule
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yea that may need to be discussed..
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: what day next week is good for you?
<asac> anyone wants to ping david?
<gnomefreak> asac: i sent email
<asac> when?
<gnomefreak> thurs. fri.
<gnomefreak> one of the two
<asac> gnomefreak: what did you ask?
<gnomefreak> asac: if everything is ok and whats going on havent seen him ect. i dont remember exactly
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> lets wait a bit
* gnomefreak still waiting for your email (i reminded you friday but you were gone already)
<asac> gnomefreak: ah
<asac> yeah will send tomorrow
<asac> promissed
<Admiral_Chicago> mail the list about the day / time. anything works for me.
<gnomefreak> asac: i got to thinking maybe just use the debian dir from the debian branch and re make all our changes (that makes for a long frigging day though)
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: last 4 times i sent to list noone cared to reply
<gnomefreak> thats why i ask in here now
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 12 Jun 11:00: Kernel Team | 13 Jun 08:00: Edubuntu | 14 Jun 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Jun 13:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 15:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 16:00: Edubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: oh ... alpha5 is really out
<gnomefreak> 21st at 1800 is what im thinking atm
<gnomefreak> asac: its been out
<gnomefreak> asac: the above is about icecrap
<asac> i would be happy with wednesday
<gnomefreak> wed could work
<gnomefreak> ok 20th at 1800UTC
<asac> 21th would be even more perfect :)
<asac> ahead of distro meeting :)
<asac> e.g. 18UTC
<asac> or 19UTC
<gnomefreak> there i sent the pm
<gnomefreak> 21st at 1800
<gnomefreak> btw i also have part of the post to forums done i just need ideas on what to add if anyone has any
<asac> gnomefreak: where can i read?
<gnomefreak> well installing ff on edgy to test bug but it will be a bit
<gnomefreak> asac: give me a minute ill post it
<asac> k
<asac> short break
<gnomefreak> asac: feel free to hack the hell out of it http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/559753
<gnomefreak> before i can say for bug traige look here we need a damn wiki that discribes how to triage (lowest level to most advanced) asac btw see Admiral_Chicago about someone that triaged 8-9 bugs as a dupe of one and it wasnt same
<gnomefreak> i think posting after meeting would be best unless we can come up with ideas before than
* gnomefreak takes break again
<JenFraggle> as a newbie i could check the wiki for how easy it is to understand for fellow newbies when it's done. haven't done any triaging myself so couldn't contribute as such
* JenFraggle feels a bit dense around you experienced lot
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe we should add the important parts more to top
* JenFraggle is off to bed now
<asac> JenFraggle: sleep well
<asac> JenFraggle: have you read the wiki about bug states and tags?
<gnomefreak> night JenFraggle dont be scared to ask anything
<gnomefreak> define important? i was thinking most important is to let people know about the team :)
<asac> gnomefreak: let me move around a bit
<gnomefreak> asac: hack it as you wish repost it and see what it looks like (personally i trust you to hack as you wish i just dont want to be suprised and not know an answer
<gnomefreak> asac: would you rather i post it so you can wget it?
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> on edgy i am unable to reproduce the bug above
<gnomefreak> asac: would it be easier to do it locally than on pastebin? i can upload so you can wget it and move things
<asac> actually i am not a native speaker, so i would like someone with *the native feeling* to read and write it properly
<asac> gnomefreak: no looks fine
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i dont need to set up a gutsy repo do i?
<gnomefreak> btw jabber+bitlbee+irssi blow
<gnomefreak> noone can figure it out
<asac> ui
<asac> gnomefreak: do you know gajim?
<asac> its pretty great jabber application
<gnomefreak> nope never heard of it
<gnomefreak> installing to see it
<gnomefreak> local host isnt in the server choices
<gnomefreak> localhost even
<Admiral_Chicago> really?
<Admiral_Chicago> works fine over here...
<gnomefreak> yep and it doesnt connect to localhost here either
<gnomefreak> is there another way to hit that server maybe from another server name?
<gnomefreak> like irc.ubuntu.com connects to irc.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> ah ha
<gnomefreak> im there i think
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try this now
<gnomefreak> still wont connect to localhost on irssi
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a sec...
<Admiral_Chicago> the only bug related to bitlbee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitlbee/+bug/108855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108855 in bitlbee "bitlbee fails to start in feisty (netkit-inetd depend gone awol)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> which i don't think is related
<gnomefreak> will find out
<gnomefreak> ha that work around wont work
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-12
<gnomefreak> ok im logged into jabber acocunt i think (dont know how to use it though) one of these days ill figure it out
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: what is your sn
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak i think
<gnomefreak> it just says localhost (0/0)
<asac> gnomefreak: you could just use gnomefreak@jabber.ccc.de :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not seeing you...looking
<gnomefreak> its says im available
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll look again
<asac> gnomefreak: what domain did you choose?
<gnomefreak> localhost i think
<Admiral_Chicago> JABBER - Error: Jabber Error: No such user: "gnomefreak@jabber.ccc.de
<gnomefreak> try gnomefreak@localhost
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@localhost
<gnomefreak> thats it afaict
<gnomefreak> atleast from the accounts area
<Admiral_Chicago> tryingto authorize...
<asac> gnomefreak: you did wrong
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to create an account at a jabber provider
<asac> localhost won't bring you anywhere
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: Admiral_Chicago@jabber.com if you want to add me
<Admiral_Chicago> you it says 404...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: done
<asac> gnomefreak: localhost is none-sense
<asac> choose a provider
<Admiral_Chicago> great, message me so i can authenticate.
<asac> gnomefreak: http://www.jabber.org/user/publicservers.shtml
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: authenticate? GPG you mean?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you should have received and authorization request already
<Admiral_Chicago> sure...
<Admiral_Chicago> i havent got anything
<asac> hmmm
<Admiral_Chicago> bbbiab
<asac> i get service-unavailable atm
<asac> maybe a temporarily peering problem
<asac> my nick is asac@jabber.ccc.de
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah ... i have problems with other jabber.com nicks in my list lately as well
<gnomefreak> ok working on it
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i added you to my jabber.org account as well now
<asac> hmm maybe jabber.com has problems? I still get wierd errors even though I am going through jabber.org
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you received anything?
<asac> try to add asac@jabber.org as well
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: brb
<gnomefreak> ok i think im here
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@jabber.org
<gnomefreak> how the hell do i read it
<asac> gnomefreak: it worked
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<Admiral_Chicago> great...pidgin crashes on me
<gnomefreak> i had to remove ~/.gajim
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please add asac@jabber.ccc.de as well?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well. am i online though?
<asac> gnomefreak: that is my main account
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> ok i sent request
<gnomefreak> it sent even
<asac> ok i see gnomefreak online ... but not Admiral_Chicago
<gnomefreak> he logged off
<gnomefreak> should i add gpg key info to this?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: if you want :)
<asac> I use the "Mobile Key"
<asac> you should be able to find it by asac@jabber.ccc.de
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm on...
<gnomefreak> did he log back in
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on but i'm not sure...
<Admiral_Chicago> something is messed up because it makes it look like everyone is offline
<gnomefreak> you have away message up when i logged off
<gnomefreak> it has a 2 next to youa d
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago:
<asac> my gpg key is DCF833D4
<asac> pub   1024D/DCF833D4 2005-01-27 [expires: 2010-01-26] 
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack - Mobile Key - Insecure <asac@jabber.ccc.de>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack (Mobile Key - Insecure) <alex@jwsdot.com>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack (Mobile Key - Insecure) <asac@jabber.org>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack (Mobile Key - Insecure) <asac@jwsdot.com>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack (Mobile Key - Insecure) <asack@c1-fse.de>
<asac> uid                  Alexander Sack (Mobile Key - Insecure) <asac@jabber.ccc.de>
<Admiral_Chicago> why do i have to keep requesting authorization from people?
<Admiral_Chicago> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you usually don't need to
<asac> ... just once
<gnomefreak> i had to do it 2 for asac and 1 time for Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> i think its pidgin.
<asac> its interesting that the most enhanced clients 'psi' and 'gajim' are not listed there
<asac> gnomefreak: you did it twice for me because you added jabber.org  + jabber.ccc.de :)
<Admiral_Chicago> might be a bug.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> yes gaim is not really enhanced on jabber
<asac> its good if you use other protocols though
<asac> if you use kde you would want to use PSI which uses Qt
<asac> and implements almost all jabber features
<asac> for gnome its gajim
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try that...
<gnomefreak> this reminds me alot like gaim
<asac> both ship gpg support out of the box
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah i think thats the intention of the name gajim :)
<gnomefreak> :) good point
<asac> interstingly, gaim is now pidgin ... bug gajim stays :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Admiral_Chicago> i need to regenerate a key
<asac> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/559905
<asac> i updated the text a bit
<asac> but please lets go over it again tomorrow
<asac> i just didn't want to loose my changes
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> am i away on jabbas?
<gnomefreak> jabber even
<gnomefreak> asac: ok saved your settings locally and we can review it tomorrow or later this week i have a few appointments tomorrow
* gnomefreak will shut repo down tonight most likely to upload trunk update
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah you are away :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i fixed it
<asac> gajim has some problems recently to detect your activity from X session
<asac> gnomefreak: Admiral_Chicago do java applets work for you in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> asac: that java bug from this morning?
<asac> no
<asac> i mean in general?
<gnomefreak> i think so
<asac> does java plugin work for you at all
<asac> can you verify that please
<gnomefreak> java.com works fine here
<asac> its most important that it works
<asac> gnomefreak: you can play games?
<gnomefreak> give me a few and ill try pogo
<gnomefreak> waiting for it to load
<gnomefreak> mother
<gnomefreak> telling me i dont have plugin to play
<gnomefreak> iirc this works fine in iceape
<gnomefreak> thats what i was using to play
<gnomefreak> did this start with plugin finder update?
<gnomefreak> same issue from the bug this morning
<gnomefreak> still hasnt tested java5 that will have to wait till tomorrow
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while, i might peep in later but i doubt it
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'm not on Gutdsy yet. i need a stable maching atm
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: does it work on feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> never had a problem with java applets, i'm using java 6
<gnomefreak> maybe check if it works with java5 and java6
<gnomefreak> or jusdt java6
<Admiral_Chicago> someone hava a link?
<gnomefreak> yeah its on that damn bug
<gnomefreak> dont remember it though
<gnomefreak> i just tried pogo.com but you need account
<gnomefreak> ok really gone now
<asac> feisty is not what bothers me
<asac> its just gutsy
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you should be able to test in a gutsy chroot though.
<asac> but if you don't want to setup one ... no problem as well.
<asac> ok i am off
<asac> its late
<asac> night
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to look at chroors.
<Admiral_Chicago> i've never played with chroots
<gnomefreak> bug 119955
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119955 in firefox "Firefox responds so slowly " [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119955
<gnomefreak> asac: iirc you had wanted to change the way iceape builds, while your looking at the conflicts are you gonna change it or are you gonna wait a while?
<asac> i wanted to change the way iceape builds
<asac> ??
<asac> please refresh my memory
<gnomefreak> you had me grab diffs and post them on my site, you never explained what you were gonna change but you had said you wanted to change it
<gnomefreak> here are the diffs incase you forgot and maybe they will refresh your memory http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/
* gnomefreak trying something stupid but trying anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: i am sorry ... i am completely lost
<asac> maybe we can dig some irc log context, so I can remember?
<asac> when was tah?
<gnomefreak> 2007-04-24
<gnomefreak> we talked about it that day.
<gnomefreak> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Admiral_Chicago> i think the movement of tabbed windows is greatly improved in Fx trunk
<Admiral_Chicago> much easier to use than a little arrow for all the information
<gnomefreak> it looks like ubuntulog was offline that day for most of it so there are no longs for it there :(
* gnomefreak doesnt have logs that far back
* Admiral_Chicago can look
<gnomefreak> i believe it was early to mid afternoon my time EST
<gnomefreak> its only 4:15 :(
<Admiral_Chicago> ah no i don't have them...sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> there was a two week period when i used konversation, didn't log then
<Admiral_Chicago> switched back to irssi with logging...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: so you are testing trunk ... nice!
<asac> if you have any issues, bug reports are welcome
<asac> in fact upstream wants us to provide feedback
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: trunk update in repo btw
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 118586 is a feature afaik
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118586 in firefox "Firefox halts keyboard scrolling after embedded Flash video" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118586
<Admiral_Chicago> flash needs to steal the focus for stuff like games etc.
<gnomefreak> that bug was in my inbox this mornig
<Admiral_Chicago> i've had no issues so far asac, some UI feedback really
<Admiral_Chicago> but i can get to that in the morning....
<asac> actually i don't have that issue with gnash
<gnomefreak> is there a cnertal place for feedback or do we report ubgs
<asac> so i assume its a nonfree-flashplayer issue
<asac> (though I couldn't verify that its really like the bug report claims)
<asac> gnomefreak: we report bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: we have to push firefox-preview
<asac> so we have a package where we can file bugs in lp against
<Admiral_Chicago> basically, when you enter the area of the embedded flash video (could be a sound clip, video game, video)
<gnomefreak> asac: i have firefox-trunk built for gutsy
<Admiral_Chicago> it takes focus i case its like a video game that needs teh arrow keys for example
<gnomefreak> by mistake but its built
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm thinking the way flash is interpreted is one element that can't diffirentiate between the types of content
<asac> gnomefreak: did you need any modifications?
<asac> .e.g for latest trunk?
<gnomefreak> asac: nope
<asac> or just whats in current bzr
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> current bzr but built for 20070608
<asac> i will create a 'preview' branch then ... which we can use to prepare the -preview package
<Admiral_Chicago> this is likely due to the way flash player reads embbeded content...but not our issue
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> i can say +1 that this is a feature
<asac> however ... taking the focus without a click (or a mouse-wheel spin) is not nice, right?
<gnomefreak> asac: renaming the packge will prevent upgrade to succeed
<Admiral_Chicago> occurs in Windows XP + firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure if it happens in Vista + IE, nor do I care...
<asac> gnomefreak: its ment to be a separate package ... e.g. people should not automatically upgrade from -trunk to -preview
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> as people that use -trunk want the latest and get regular CVS updates
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: from other OSs I can this is expected behavior from flash player.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: feel free to explain that in bug and reject it
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<asac> tell them about game :)
<asac> if the reporter insists then it should be reassigned to flashplayer-nonfree
<Admiral_Chicago> done
<Admiral_Chicago> and let them reject it...
<gnomefreak> is there anyone actively working on flsah bugs?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen any real actions on them in a long time
<asac> gnomefreak: me :)
<gnomefreak> ah :)
<asac> actually i have to touch the package soon
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@omg-gnus:~$ bugnumbers -p flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> like in free-flash spec
<Admiral_Chicago> what the heck...
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 50839
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50839 in flashplugin-nonfree "If the mouse is hold on a flash animation keyboard and mouse scrolling stop to work" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50839
<Admiral_Chicago> didn't i just reject a similar bug...
<Admiral_Chicago> looking now..
<Admiral_Chicago> odd that they have upsteam bug tracker
<Admiral_Chicago> would bug 49613 be a candidate for high priority...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
* Admiral_Chicago would think so but maybe not...
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to bed
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: night
<gnomefreak> night Admiral_Chicago
* gnomefreak knows im late
<hjmf> night Admiral_Chicago, morning the rest of you :)
<DarkMageZ> with ubuntu feisty. i've got libnspr-dev & libnspr4 & firefox-dev installed but diamond-x plugin runs into a compiler issue with nspr http://pastebin.ca/560994
<gnomefreak> morning hjmf
<gnomefreak> asac: trunk is alpha6
<gnomefreak> atleast that is what it says in help>about
<asac> yes ... thats next release
<gnomefreak> next release will be alpha7 or beta or rc not sure how they do version names like that
<gnomefreak> 6 released already
<asac> 6 released?
<asac> is it on ftp servers?
<asac> afaik we have code freeze today for alpha6
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^ ?
<gnomefreak> from what help>about says its alpha 6
<gnomefreak> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9a6pre) Gecko/20070611 GranParadiso/3.0a6pre
<gnomefreak> maybe thats pre alpha?
<gnomefreak> the release notes page gives a 404 so i was unable to see what has been done
<asac> yeah ... they bump version info before release
<asac> anyway its not alpha6 ... since its not released yet
<asac> there might still be changes for blockers landing
<gnomefreak> oh ok
* gnomefreak trusted what i read, next time i rethink it ;)
<asac> no its ok
<asac> but thats the way it works
<asac> the bump version before they freeze
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> and wait if any serious issues pop up before they release
<gnomefreak> is there a way to tell without going to search mozilla site if its been released or if its pre-release
<asac> blog
<asac> probably mozillazine news feed should be enough if you don't want to subscribe to mozilla planet
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> asac: you may need to hang around for a little it
<gnomefreak> bit
<gnomefreak> this issue may be really bad
<gnomefreak> hi bharat862004
<bharat862004> hi
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: try a new profile see if it starts than. is this in feisty?
<bharat862004> ok let me tell u the whole problem
<gnomefreak> good idea
<bharat862004> i'm using ubuntu 6.06 version... and i can recover back by firefox by replacing with new profile by using this command " mv /.mozilla /.mozilla.bak " ..... and when i install this add-on ("IMAGELIKEOPERA") and after changing the settings of this add-on when i restart my firefox i get this error " error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser "... i'm using this add-on so images won
<bharat862004> won't be loaded when i visit adult site.... this is the whole problem now.
<bharat862004> i have already downlaod the latest version of firefox and its in firefox.tar.gz format.
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: r u their ???
<gnomefreak> have you tried flash and or java to view the images. that extension isnt supported by ubuntu so you would have to file a bug with the maker of that extension. in dapper 1.5.0.12 shouldnt have this issue
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: yes im typing
<bharat862004> u mean i cannot use that add-on ??
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: as for the extension you wont beablet o use it with firefox sinces it stopping it from working.
<bharat862004> on my ubuntu 6.06
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: do u have any alternative ?
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: what if i install the latest version of firefox and then try to use the add-on.... that should work i guess ?
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: yes its conflicting with something firefox uses. i have never heard of it and im fairly sure you didnt find it at mozilla.com/org so you would have to talk to the extensions writer/maintainer for a fix for that. give me a site you cant view images on and i should beablet o tell you what you need, most of time java or flash work fine
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: no
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: the extension is the issue not the version of firefox
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: i found that add-on on mozilla.com/org site dude
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: can i have link please
<bharat862004> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: you have link to planet mozilla
<asac> http://planet.mozilla.org/
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard of the above extension?
<bharat862004> ok this is the add-on i am talking about link " https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1672 "
<gnomefreak> brb looking
<bharat862004> ok
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: its the same extension version for all of 2.0.0.* releases as well as 1.5.* releases im willing to bet it wont work on 2.0 either.
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: holy $hit
<bharat862004> i need that badly
<gnomefreak> you need to contact the owner of the extension to help you fix it
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: i have one doubt do u work for mozilla ????????
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: we cant support non ubuntu packaged extensions as there are so damn many and alot fo them are written badly or nonfree, ect...
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: no we are ubuntu-mozilla
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: mozilla wont support that one either
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: so u get paid for it right ???
<gnomefreak> you need to contact the owner of it
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: no
<bharat862004> ok now i hav other problem
<gnomefreak> want someone that gets paid for it to repeat what i said?
<bharat862004> i have downlaoded firefox.tar.gz file coz i cannot download firefox every time separately from repositories.... as i have limited bandwidth usage.... so how do i install from firefox.tar.gz file.... i need to update my firefox
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> go to the firefoxnewversion
<gnomefreak> link
<bharat862004> i already have downloaded the file its in *.tar.gz format
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: read the link it gives you step by step instructions on how to do it (or you can unpack tar cd into new dir and run ./firefox
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: the link is pretty much copy and paste
<bharat862004> the command ./firefox is not working dude
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: u their ??
<gnomefreak> than your not cd'ed into the new dir after unpacking it. hint easy way use my repo
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: i have 2.0 backported to dapper in my repo so when EOS comes for 1.5 branch we can backport itto backport repos
<bharat862004> u dont understand my problem.... i cannot do that everything... i have limited bandwidht usage re
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: downloading the tar takes more bacnwidth. but you get the tar unpack it cd into new dir and run ./firefox it will work as i do it here every day
<bharat862004> ok tell me how to go about from the beginning i have the firefox.tar.gz.... next ???
<gnomefreak> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[27194] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<gnomefreak> might get that but it still runs
<bharat862004> ok thanks anyways i will go now :)
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: unpack the tarball tar -zvxf firefox....tar.gz replace firefox.... with name
<bharat862004> ok tell me
<gnomefreak> than cd firefox
<gnomefreak> if that is name of dir.
<bharat862004> ok next ?
<gnomefreak> than ./firefox
<bharat862004> where should i run that command "./firefox ?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/upstream_ffox/firefox$ ./firefox
<gnomefreak> your dirs will be different or might be
<gnomefreak> since i made upstream_ffox dir to keep ~/ clean
<gnomefreak> once you unpack it you will see a dir named firefox
<gnomefreak> cd firefox
<gnomefreak> than ./firefox
<bharat862004> ok
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: make sure all firefoxs are closed first
<bharat862004> ko
<bharat862004> ok updated.... but got hell lot of warning and error's in the terminal.... $hit
<bharat862004> trying my luck with the add-on now... wait
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: its not updated its just running
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: you would need to follow the instructions on the link i gave above to use extension
<gnomefreak> or add it to upstream build that you are running but thats harder than it sounds
<bharat862004> what ??? u mean its not installed... its just running from the firefox folder.... ???????
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: yes
<bharat862004> oh no
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: you HAVE to follow the instructions on the link i gave you to install it
<bharat862004> ok tell me what 2 do now... i am listening to u
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: READ the link please
<bharat862004> ok reading
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get sunbird built ok?
<gnomefreak> im catching up on the feeds and looks like there will be a rc2
<gnomefreak> oh that cant be good. seamonkey branding is no longer free   << as in firefox or tbirds
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<bharat862004> gnomefreak: thats a pretty long procedure they have mentioned just to update or install the latest version of firefox... :(
<asac> gnomefreak: i remember exactly how the seamonkey council swear that it will stay free
<asac> i said ' i don't believe you, we are going iceape'
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: its not suppported by ubuntu so it wont be too easy
<asac> they said: trust me
<asac> i said: like we trust your previously firefox branding policy? no go!
<gnomefreak> i thought they were keeping it free too
<gnomefreak> this blows chunks
<asac> bharat862004: why don't you use our package?
<bharat862004> so i cannot install or update my existing verion of firefox in ubuntu 6.06... right ?
<gnomefreak> asac: bandwidth he said
<gnomefreak> bharat862004: not unless you use our repo or wait untill its backported
<asac> bharat862004: are you a brave guy ... or just want to have a stable environment ? ... otherwise you could try our dapper backport :)
<asac> e.g. try backports if you feel brave
<gnomefreak> asac: he thinks it will help his extension
<bharat862004> ok i am ready to use the repository method also ... tell me ?
<asac> what kind of extension is that?
<gnomefreak> the extension is trash
<asac> bharat862004: be warned ... it might upgrade a lot applications for you
<bharat862004> ok i'm not bothered about my extension now... just wanna update the firefox.... that's it :)
<gnomefreak> asac: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1672
<asac> bharat862004: what version do you want?
<bharat862004> latest version....
<asac> so latest 1.5.0.x version is not latest for you?
<bharat862004> hope that does not take to much time to update firefox :)
<asac> you want latest 2.0.0.x ?
* gnomefreak cant remember if i built 2.0.0.3 or .4 for our repo 
* gnomefreak goes looks
<asac> bharat862004: if you don't have time better don't use our repos
<bharat862004> asac: yes... i guess that suppose to be the latest ? isnt it ?
<asac> depends :)
<bharat862004> asac: I HAVE TIME
<asac> 1.5.0.12 is latest 1.5 version
<asac> 2.0.0.4 is latest 2.0 version
<asac> 3.0 alpha5 is latest 3.0 version :)
<DarkMageZ> plugin isn't 3.0 happy
<bharat862004> asac: stop playing games now :)
<gnomefreak> ah its .3
* gnomefreak building .4 for your repo hoefully no issues using feistys source but we shall see
<asac> should work
<asac> bharat862004: if you add our repo, do an apt-get update
<gnomefreak> will find out this afternoon
<asac> then do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> but DON'T confirm that you want to go ahead
<DarkMageZ> um, dappers handling of control files is lesser than feistys. so no $source-version
<asac> show us what apt wants to do, so we can at least see if something obvious break
<DarkMageZ> and other things like that
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: 2.0.0.3 i already backported :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... right ... we needed to fix control
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<gnomefreak> iirc we had to do that with .3 as well
<gnomefreak> it was the - and : change iirc
<DarkMageZ> is there any news on if the ubuntu guys are going to start building their apps against libxul instead of firefox? so you'll beable to break firefox api/abi with cool updates without breaking their apps?
<bharat862004> ok guys i give up... i am sticking to my default version of firefox.... :)
<DarkMageZ> bharat862004, what was your problem with that plugin? i've been playing around with it for afew minutes.
<bharat862004> nothing much :)
* gnomefreak wouldnt call firefox failing to start nothing much
<bharat862004> sometimes linux is screwed up... but still i like linux dont know y... :(
<bharat862004> :-P
<bharat862004> is their anything u would like to say before i leave O:-)
<DarkMageZ> it's probably time for a clean install. careful with admin apps & commands as they can and will do damage if used incorrectly.
<DarkMageZ> feisty has lots of bug fixes and cool new stuff like flash 9
<DarkMageZ> and firefox 2 :P
<bharat862004> i recently installed ubuntu.... so its already clean :P
<bharat862004> not concerned about firefox 2 :P
<bharat862004> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: do you read planet ubuntu?
<DarkMageZ> if firefox is crashing on startup, something is wrong. have you managed to remove that plugin?
<bharat862004> mv /.moziila /.mozilla.bak
<bharat862004> by changing the profile
<bharat862004> isnt that the correct way ???????
<bharat862004> :P
<DarkMageZ> that'll do
<bharat862004> bot
<bharat862004> ubotu
<bharat862004> ubuntu
<bharat862004> mozilla
<bharat862004> bot isnt working ??
<DarkMageZ> um, ubotu serves different purposes here.
<DarkMageZ> bug #123
<bharat862004> ok
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123 in rosetta "There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... if there is important news, please let me know .)
<gnomefreak> something on mozembed but its just a work around
<gnomefreak> ill get you link
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> not sure if it is same issue or not but here is the blog on it http://skunkyjay.wordpress.com/2007/06/10/mozilla-embeded-error-resolved/
<DarkMageZ> could also be this? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137189
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 137189 in Plug-ins "Windowless plug-in support for X (WMODE)" [Normal,Assigned] 
<asac> gnomefreak: i posted a comment :)
<gnomefreak> k ill look in a bit
<redmonkey> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<redmonkey> i cannot run thunderbird anymore. i recieve a segmentation fault as soon as i start it :(
<gnomefreak> i hate the use of the word resolved in his comment.
<gnomefreak> redmonkey: extensions/addons/themes installed?
<redmonkey> only root is able to run it without crashing it
<redmonkey> gnomefreak: nothing
<redmonkey> i also tried to delete /home/myname/.mozilla-thunderbird completely. but it didnt help
<gnomefreak> asac: not under your name you didnt (atleast on his blog
<gnomefreak> redmonkey: try running it in safe mode
<redmonkey> gnomefreak: ok, how?
<gnomefreak> thunderbird -safe-mode i think
<redmonkey> Warning: unrecognized command line flag -save-mode
<gnomefreak> redmonkey: or mozilla-thunderbird -safe-mode
<gnomefreak> redmonkey: you have typo
<redmonkey> oops sorry
<redmonkey> didnt work. same error:
<redmonkey> DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<gnomefreak> redmonkey: what version of ubuntu what version of tbird?
<redmonkey> ubuntu 7.04 thunderbird 1.5.0.12 (from the repos)
<gnomefreak> redmonkey: can you file a bug report and attach the crash report in /var/crash so we can better find what is going on with it. did it work at all with that version?
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe wordpress needs a while to update
<redmonkey> yes, it worked without any problems before
<gnomefreak> before the .12 update?
<redmonkey> file a bug report.. uh-oh, i never did that before
<gnomefreak> or worked with .12 for a while than just stopped?
<gnomefreak> !bugs | redmonkey
<ubotu> redmonkey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> it should prety much walk you through it. you will have to submit the bug before you can attach teh log file
<redmonkey> it worked without any problems in the last version. then i couldnt start it anymore. a few days later i updated to .12 to check if the bug has been fixed, but it hasnt.
<redmonkey> but why am i able to run it as root?
<gnomefreak> well the easy things that were asked didnt help. please file bug and attach the file, the file is gonna be needed. not sure maybe root bypasses your profile
* gnomefreak dont run apps as root unless i have to its a bad habit to get into
* gnomefreak is gonna need to go soon (im hoping to get dappers ffox started but not looking too good atm
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> that is odd when version is (= 2:1.fire...$(Source-Version) but when it uses >= its (Source:Version)
<gnomefreak> maybe its just me that finds that weird
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a bit i got a few hours before i can start on it anyway
<redmonkey> seems like that bug has already been reported:
<redmonkey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/72332
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72332 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird crashes on start" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<redmonkey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/70649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70649 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird crash" [Medium,Needs info] 
<redmonkey> it describes it extactly
<hjmf> hmm, redmonkey attached his report to an existing bug, weird he should open a new one (easier for me)... retracing
* hjmf hates when a reporter attachs his crash report to an existing thread, more if that thread is old and is about to be closed soon :( !!!
<hjmf> bug 70649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70649 in thunderbird "Thunderbird crashes after finishing the creation of an email account (dup-of: 115602)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115602 in thunderbird "MASTER thunderbird crashed [@nsHTMLReflowState::CalcLineHeight]  [@nsBlockReflowState] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115602
<hjmf> one hour for doing the OP's retraces on a edgy chroot trying to get a good one with such old report and the same again for the new one in feisty chroot damn! how easy would have been if redmonkey just have opened a new crash report
* hjmf exits angry mode
<hjmf> :)
<asac> hjmf: we cannot care for everyone
<asac> just ignore that report
<gnomefreak> --enable-system-myspell \   thats a good thing :(
<gnomefreak> we really need a damn patch system for pre gutsy firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: do you remember what you changed to fix myspell errors during build?
<gnomefreak> trying something to fix this
<asac> hmm
<asac> i don't remember ... are you updating dapper backport?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^?
<gnomefreak> using feisty source to do it but yes
<gnomefreak> i just installed libmyspell-dev to see if that was problem
<asac> gnomefreak: do you still have the last package?
<asac> gnomefreak:  better use the diff.gz from that and apply the patch on top of an extracted fresh upstream tarball
<asac> gnomefreak: actuallyl i think that i should update it ... there have been some patches applied upstream, which now need some work to make our patches work seemlessly with it
<gnomefreak> k go for it. i have it building but im getting ready to walk out the door for a while
<asac> not today :)
<gnomefreak> no its not important
<asac> @now new york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: June 12 2007, 12:40:50 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 19 hours 19 minutes
<asac> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 12 2007, 16:41:13 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 19 hours 18 minutes
<asac> @now eastern
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Eastern: June 12 2007, 12:41:39 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 19 hours 18 minutes
<asac> @now america/+eastern
<asac> @now america/eastern
<asac> ok ... i am out for today .... this took my energy for today: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnash/0.8.0~cvs20070611.1016-1ubuntu1
<JenFraggle> looks complicated
<JenFraggle> I'm looking at the MozillaTeam wiki for newbie friendliness
<asac> JenFraggle: yeah ... go ahead :)
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: I'm thinking of beefing up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Proceduces
<Admiral_Chicago> yes Precedures..
<Admiral_Chicago> Procedures.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not on today..
<JenFraggle> it's a bit small
<JenFraggle> i'm off out now but will mark it as another page to look at.  will make some notes and get back to you
* gnomefreak hates people
<gnomefreak> asac: it might build
<gnomefreak> asac: salty-horse has a question about a bug iirc i just came home to pick up a phone number and im out again :)
<salty-horse> hi. about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/82168 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/113683 -- in retrospect, I think the real problem is that mozilla products don't use the "east-west / north-south resize" mouse cursors - I can't find a screenshot tool that captures the cursor. if you still need a screenshot, can you assist me with this?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82168 in firefox "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<asac> salty-horse: i am out ... can you be here tomorrow? ... at best a few hours earlier?
<asac> actuallyl i am in conference now, but then out directly
<salty-horse> asac, this is my "home" time. i'll try :) - or you could just comment on the bugs :)
<salty-horse> i don't want to disturb
<asac> bug 113683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113683 in firefox "hovering over splitter widget sets incorrect cursor (dup-of: 82168)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82168 in firefox "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82168
<asac> bug 82168
<asac> ah ... now i remember
<asac> it should definitly be pushed upstream
<asac> i mean its probably not ubuntu specific
<asac> salty-horse: ^^^
<asac> salty-horse: i will try to verify your horizontal/vertical scrollbar rule
<asac> salty-horse: did you ever find a case where this rule doesn't hold?
<asac> salty-horse: looks like you found the right rule
<asac> salty-horse: wierd ... thanks
<salty-horse> yes. see the bugs. in the bookmark/history sidebar resize (vertical), in thunderbird's email list/preview seperator, in the middle-click scroll wheel (when the page only has one of the scrollbars - otherwise it's the correct hand icon
<salty-horse> )
<salty-horse> i'm using gnome - maybe it's worth checking in kde
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: can you test bug 82168 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82168 in firefox "autoscroll shows the "resize up" cursor" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82168
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: on kde :)
<asac> salty-horse: ok thanks for following up. i will look at the duplicate tomorrow
<asac> i am now out
<salty-horse> Admiral_Chicago, it's easier to check with the sidebar resizer.
<salty-horse> thanks asac
<Admiral_Chicago> looking...
<Admiral_Chicago> i need a page to upload too and can't remember the image site..
<Admiral_Chicago> imageshack.us works..
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7939/reproduceddo4.png
<salty-horse> i'm missing an app to screenshot the cursor, not to host (I can attach the image to the launchpad bug)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i can reproduce it
<salty-horse> hmm
<salty-horse> should one bug be DUPLICATEd?
<Admiral_Chicago> what do ou mean
<salty-horse> i reported two bugs on the subject: 82168 and 113683
<Admiral_Chicago> yea the screen shot thing didn't get teh cursor
<Admiral_Chicago> mark the older one as a dup of the younger one
<Admiral_Chicago> err the other way around...
<salty-horse> btw, how does your screenshot show the bug? :)
<salty-horse> oh, you answered :)
<Admiral_Chicago> well i'll try in a vm, that may work
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it has to do with the way the mouse is drawn
<gnomefreak> ok im back for a while i think
<gnomefreak> asac: did i miss something? Accepted iceape 1.1.1+u2-0ubuntu1 (source) (Ubuntu Installer)  thought pitti rejected it or did you upload again?
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 13 Jun 08:00: Edubuntu | 14 Jun 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Jun 13:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 15:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 16:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 14:00: Mozilla Team
<gnomefreak> ok our meeting is set up
<JenFraggle> cool
<Admiral_Chicago> great
* Admiral_Chicago finished editing one wiki, starts on bug procedures nwo
<gnomefreak> if anyone has agenda items please add them.
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: did you just change your status on jabber?
<gnomefreak> i just got a little bit of music cant figure out what it was from
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yea it was me, i launced gaim.
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<Admiral_Chicago> playing with getting psi to work
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: if you feel adventureous, dansguardian could use a clue file
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: http://pastebin.ca/562611
<asac> gnomefreak: i fixed and uploaded iceape
<asac> and pushed pitti to let it in :)
<asac> i will push the new remove.nonfree script
<asac> once binaries are NEWed as well we need to push 1.1.3
<asac> or whatever the latest is
<gnomefreak> 1.1.2
<gnomefreak> might want to build it before you upload it ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: oh i think i messed it up :)
<asac> either its debian version ... or the new tarball still contains the binaries :)
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1?
<asac> yes 1.1.1 is what we have atm
<asac> we should definitly prepare 1.1.2 :)
<asac> and upload as soon as 1.1.1 gets binary NEWed
<asac> let me fix this :)
<gnomefreak> that way its never noticed lol
<gnomefreak> 1.1.2 isnt gonna be easy although most of it is removing patches. let me know if my patch applies ok please
<asac> which patch?
<asac> ah your menu patch? hope its actually in atm
<gnomefreak> 82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatch
<asac> let me see as soon as tree was cleaned here
<gnomefreak> its in my branch
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> think we have 3 iceeape branches
<asac> let me first sync here
<asac> ok i updated mozilla team debian.1.1.x branch
<gnomefreak> wasent debian.1.1.x already updated with mikes changes
<gnomefreak> that should be wasnt
<asac> gnomefreak: can you look what you have as 1.1.1-3 in changelog
<asac> e.g. what text
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> what one
<gnomefreak> there are 9 releases of that
<gnomefreak> give or take 1
<gnomefreak> ill pastebin all
<asac> wow
<asac> i already found it
<gnomefreak> i guess we combined them
<asac> apparently mike wiped 1.1.1-3
<asac> changlog entry
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/562743
<asac> by bumping to 1.1.2-1
<asac> and adding more content to it
<asac> e.g. see
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i saw that
<asac> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla/iceape/trunk/debian/changelog?op=log&rev=0&sc=1&isdir=0
<gnomefreak> he started at 1.1.1-3 than moved to -2 thats why we got all screed up
<gnomefreak> screwed up
<asac> 39902 vs. 39917
<asac> i think 1.1.1-3 was never released to debian
<asac> so its valid
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> we got it from experimental than they killed it and released 1.1.1-2 to sid iirc
<JenFraggle> I've copied the states and tags wiki pages and am working my way through checking them.  seems funny being written in american rather than english
<asac> this is really messy
<asac> i mean fixing this changelog mess
<gnomefreak> his or ours?
<asac> this changelog merge mess i mean
<asac> problem is i pushed changes to ubuntu ... and to debian
<asac> under different version numbers
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> .e.g using different versions ... so shall i duplicate changelog entries now?
<asac> i think yes, since the changes were not really applied :/
<gnomefreak> wait our changes you pushed to debian were never applied?
<asac> yeah i think i had a bad day yesterday :)
<asac> i pushed a bad version to debian svn ;)
<asac> maybe i should stop being online for a while
<asac> as mike will definitly laugh at me ;)
<gnomefreak> it happens to all of us
<asac> hehe was just kidding
<asac> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla/iceape/trunk/debian/changelog?op=file&rev=39926&sc=1
<asac> look
<asac> i used -2
<asac> though it should have been -
<asac> -1
<asac> e.g. the version
<gnomefreak> why -1 if mikes is -2
<asac> yeah look
<gnomefreak> or is it because of version name
<asac> its because i bumped upstream version
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> because that change means it needs a new orig
<asac> ok mozillateam branch for ubuntu-1.1.x is now up to date
<asac> you can merge changes to your branch :)
<gnomefreak> ok will try
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the revision i should merge to mozillateam branch?
<asac> from yours?
<asac> e.g. to get the prefs?
<asac> patch?
<gnomefreak> let me look
<asac> i would like to prepare 1.1.2.dfsg1-2ubuntu1  so i can directly push it tomorrow
<gnomefreak> 79for patch 80 for changelog
<gnomefreak> i have comflicts i need to resolve
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> i think most conflicts you can just resolve by copying the .OTHER file to the real name
<asac> which conflicts do you have?
<gnomefreak> changelog
<gnomefreak> i havent looked at it yet
<asac> only changelog?
<gnomefreak> yeah i think that was my screw up
<gnomefreak> im merging now lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> it seems the changelog entry i pushed to my branch conflicts with yours you just pushed how do i remover a pushed entry in my branch
<asac> gnomefreak: look in changelog
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-13
<asac> it should basically be your prefs entry
<asac> you see that?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i know the bad part but how do i fix it
<asac> take care that you changelog entry for mt9 ends up on top
<gnomefreak> it is on top
<gnomefreak> it the conflict
<asac> show me the conflict section please
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> mt9
<asac> yes show it please
<gnomefreak> pastebin?
<asac> i will try to explain
<asac> yes of course
<asac> the whole conflict
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/562814
<gnomefreak> didnt look any further tha the ======= line
<gnomefreak> but way down there is >>>>> merge source
<asac> can you add a bit more context below the MERGE SOURCE
<asac> you don'tneed to if things are proper below that
<asac> ok its pretty simple
<asac> in the TREE section is what you changed
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> and in the MERGE SOURCE is what changed in the same place in mozillateam branch
<asac> so thats a conflict and bzr doesn't know what to do
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> (which is obvious, because there are multiple ways this could be ment to be
<asac> option a:
<asac>   - your change is a change that has never been released, so document it in a changelog entry on top of all
<asac> option b:
<asac>   - your change was initially done on top of 1.1.1-something ... so put your changelog entry in there
<asac> e.g. below the first 1.1.2-1 entry
<gnomefreak> above 1.1.1+u2-0ubuntu1 or below itr
<gnomefreak> above mt8 im assuming
<asac> if you put it above ... then you need to use a higher version than the latest
<asac> 1.1.2.dfsg1-2 is latest
<asac> otherwise you just need to put your changelog entry in the proper place
<asac> e.g. above mt8
<gnomefreak> its in proper place do i remove all the === and >>> lines?
<asac> yes if its in proper place you remove them
<gnomefreak> ok now do i commit
<asac> what version did you choose?
<gnomefreak> i added it above mt8
<asac> ah ok
<asac> you say
<asac> bzr resolved
<asac> ... bzr should detect that the file has been resolved
<asac> does it work?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> good
<asac> then please show me the bzr diff debian/changelog
<asac> just to verify :)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/562844
<asac> yes looks good. well done
<gnomefreak> not yet
<asac> more conflicts?
<gnomefreak> i have uncommited changes :(
<asac> yes
<asac> you have to commit  with a message that explains what you did in merge
<asac> e.g. merging up to revision XXX from mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> what do i commit? debian dir?
<asac> + resolved conflict in changelog by doing bla bla bla
<asac> gnomefreak: all
<asac> you have to commit all at once now
<asac> otherwise you won't commit the pending merges
<asac> properly
<gnomefreak> how do i do it all at once?
<asac> you should see the pending merges with bzr status at the moment
<asac> gnomefreak: just bzr commit
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> without any file
<asac> gnomefreak: Note: usually you shouldn't do that ... just for merges
<asac> remember to explain in log message how you resolved the conflict
<asac> then you can push
<gnomefreak> ah ok i will let me seee if i can do this god i hope it works
<asac> gnomefreak: just try to reflect what you did
<asac> gnomefreak: :)
<asac> you resolved the conflict of the merges manually
<asac> now you commit the merge
<asac> if you have done that, let me know so i can merge your changes to mozillateam branch for release
<gnomefreak> im about to push
<asac> yeah :)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke while it pushes
<asac> gnomefreak: have you looked at your name in bzr changelog?
<asac> you should set your name and email properly
<asac> gnomefreak: you can set your EMAIL environment in .bashrc
<gnomefreak> no i didnt i thought it was @ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> @gutsy
<gnomefreak> what do i add? i lost it from last time i had it set
<asac> export EMAIL=gnomefreak@ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> oops it was waiting for my passphrase
<asac> in $HOME/.bashrc
<gnomefreak> ok its added
<asac> push done?
<gnomefreak> yes but Lp hasnt updated yet
<asac> gnomefreak: can you prepare an orig.tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> sure but will be a while i need to grab upstream source i dont htink i have it atm
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/87560
<asac> look how nice it merged :)
<gnomefreak> yay thank you :)
<asac> would be great if you can push the orig
<asac> just use the current upstreawm version on top
<asac> i will bump it and rename the orig accordinlgy
<asac> once i have the orig, I will push it (given that binaries are in) :)
<gnomefreak> push orig to where?
<asac> gnomefreak: you messed things up
<asac> look at the patch
<asac> it contains loads of garbage
<asac> can you fix that as well?
<asac> i guess only the changes of first patch in that file are needed
<gnomefreak> what do you mean? let me look at this
<asac> yes look into it
<asac> i think the first 10 lines is what you want
<asac> the rest you don't
<asac> about 2380 lines of garbage
<gnomefreak> why the hell did it do that
<asac> gnomefreak: because you operated on a borked orig.tar.gz :)
<asac> you had all.js~ inside it
<asac> aehm ... i mean you edited inside dpatch-edit-patch
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> and somehoe managed to keep the vi backup file
<asac> when you exited
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> didnt know i did that
<asac> just remove everything in that patch that affects all.js~
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... its important to look into the result :)
<asac> ... next time :-P
<asac> just remove it with editor
<asac> commit the updated prefs patch
<asac> and push
<gnomefreak> do i need to use dpatch or can i do it by opening patch in editor
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> you can edit by editor
<asac> i think all from line 21 downwards can go
<asac> +pref("browser.toolbars.showbutton.go",      false);
<asac> +
<asac> is that really what you want?
<asac> i mean "false" ?
<asac> so you disable the go button?
<gnomefreak> no i want it true
<gnomefreak> let me look at this :(
<gnomefreak> sob
<gnomefreak> can i edit that too while in here
<asac> you can ... but remember that editing patches directly is advanced :)
<asac> only edit dpatches if you have a clean tree
<asac> otherwis debian/rules clean will fail to unapply
<gnomefreak> are you looking at patch atm
<asac> but i think you know that
<asac> yesw
<gnomefreak> i have a clean tree now :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> then edit the patch directly
<asac> if you are sure that you want true
<gnomefreak> ok the diff -urNad ubuntu-1.1.x~/modules/libpref/src/init/all.js~ ubuntu-1.1.x/modules/libpref/src/init/all.js~
<gnomefreak> i think those are lines 20 21
<gnomefreak> do i want them?
<asac> you don't want the all.js~ patch
<asac> look at it
<asac> thats about 2000 lines of garbage
<gnomefreak> i can end patch with pref("browser.helperApps.neverAsk.openFile", "");?
<asac> all removed
<asac> yes ... why not?
<asac> its where the all.js patch ends atm anyway
<gnomefreak> wasnt sure if i could
<asac> all from all.js~ is a second patch
<asac> just keep a final newline below
<asac> e.g. one return at the end
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> after that line
<asac> it doesn't matter
<asac> but otherwise patch will always complain that the patch doesn't have newline
<gnomefreak> theres one there
<asac> :)
<asac> yes then fine
<asac> if you are done the file should have a total line cound of 20
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> yep empty line == 20
<asac> right
<asac> looks good then
<asac> remember to change to true
<asac> then commit
<asac> with a sane message :)
<gnomefreak> ok commit this
<asac> like remove all.js~ garbage from patch +
<asac> make  showbutton pref effective by setting pref 'PREFNAME' to true
<asac> :)
<asac> let me know if you pushed so i can merge it here
<asac> ... and you can push the orig.tar.gz to your youmortals account i guess :)
<asac> just let me know where i can grab it so i can prepare the build tomorrow morning
<gnomefreak> ok  give me a few and i should have tar done within an hour i hope
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... first push please
<asac> so i can intervene while i am awake :)
<asac> push bzr i mean :)
<gnomefreak> i have to finish typing and thinking first
<asac> yeah ... keep your time
<asac> better do it right once
<asac> then wrong multiple time :)
<gnomefreak> am i gonna have to do anything now? since i edited the patch?
<gnomefreak> or just clean than build orig
<gnomefreak> about 23 minutes left on source download
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to commit the patch
<asac> and push it
<asac> read above about what a sane commit message might contain :)
<asac> 01:07 < asac> like remove all.js~ garbage from patch +
<asac> 01:07 < asac> make  showbutton pref effective by setting pref 'PREFNAME' to true
<gnomefreak> no i got that far
<asac> ah ok ... you pushed?
<gnomefreak> im talking locally since i edited patch by hand anything i need to do before build orig?
<gnomefreak> its pushing now
<gnomefreak> its pushed
<asac> ok
<asac> looks better
<asac> much better :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> you got it already?
<gnomefreak> so maybe its only LP that is slow as garbage
<asac> yes
<asac> launchpad webpage updates in batches
<asac> http mirror should be almost instant
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... you don't need to do anything special
<asac> just build the orig for the version currenlty in changelog
<asac> i will rename as i bump it on mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> ok thats easy enough
<asac> once i have done that you merge from mozillateam branch and do mt changes on top of that again
<gnomefreak> i will post the orig. so you can wget it when done
<asac> gnomefreak: thats great
<asac> maybe i will wake up tonight so i can pull and test
<asac> otherwise i will do this first thing in the morning
<gnomefreak> first thing in morning for you is middle of night for me
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... you don't need to be awake
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> 3 minutes ago was more like 15 wasnt it?
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/87568
<gnomefreak> oh god i have to update feisty repo
<asac> in lp you don't see all sub checkins
<asac> but they are visible in bzr log
<asac> e.g. thats what you see in pastebin
<asac> just for education
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> now you are just gnomefreak@ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> yep saw that :) thank you for that line
<asac> maybe you need to set EMAIL="John ... <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com>" ?
<gnomefreak> not bad idea
<asac> actually i don't konw what it works for me :)
<asac> export NAME="Alexander Sack"
<asac> export DEBEMAIL="asac@ubuntu.com"
<asac> thats what i have explicitly set
<asac> anyway, thats not asac@jwsdot.com ... which apparently is used by bzr
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe its in my user account settings properly
<asac> dunno
<gnomefreak> i have debmail debfullname also
<asac> gnomefreak: look at man bzr
<asac> at the bottom there are other env variables
<gnomefreak> and PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<asac> he?
<asac> in man bzr ?
<asac> gnomefreak: PATH has nothing to do with email :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know i dont ever remember seeing it though
<asac> ah
<asac> source download finished?
<gnomefreak> yeah im extracting it
<asac> cool
<asac> let me have a smoke
<gnomefreak> than i have to move shit and build :)
<asac> ah ... you don't have to move shit :)
<asac> you could extract somewhere in /tmp/
<asac> then copy shit :)
<asac> at least it will not bring you a mozilla/ directory :)
<asac> just remember to remove empty mozilla/ dir if you do this in bzr tree
<gnomefreak> after mozilla dir is empty i can remove it
<gnomefreak> not in bzr
<asac> he?
<asac> if its empty you can definilty remove it
<asac> yes
<asac> you should
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> at least if you did this in bzr branched directory :)
<gnomefreak> its building im gonna grab a bite to eat since dinner was a few hours ago and ill uplaod asap
<gnomefreak> take about an hour to upload
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<asac> i will be in bed soon
<asac> @now berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: June 13 2007, 01:47:57 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 12 hours 12 minutes
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> uploading now
<asac> got to start at 8:30 or something tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: does the tarball look sane?
<asac> e.g. size
<asac> layout
<gnomefreak> hold a minute ill give you main page were it will end up
<gnomefreak> 40.5 MB
<asac> can you give me  the first too console pages of tar tzf /path/to/orig.tar.gz ?
<asac> or the last two :)
<asac> then i can sleep better :)
<gnomefreak> ill pastebin what i show in terminal when its done
<asac> ok ... just need a few lines out of it
<asac> not complete
<gnomefreak> about 40 minutes on upload and <1 minute for pastebin
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/562987  500+ lines :(
<gnomefreak> asac: when its done you can get it http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/iceape_1.1.2.dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> about 40 minutes or so
<asac> wow ... we are below 600 bugs in firefox
<asac> but i fear that is just temporarily the case ... crash report season has not yet begun for gutsy
<asac> and apport is probably going to be turned on soon :/
<gnomefreak> iceape 1.1.1 has no bugs :)
<gnomefreak> wish list and enigail maybe
<gnomefreak> btw where do you have the reply-to-list extension for tbird 2.0?
<asac> iceape is not yet in :)
<asac> don't worry, we will soon get our share of bugs for iceape :-P
<asac> i don't hbave that extension
<asac> its somewhere on the net
<asac> look at my blog
<asac> there should be a link
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/114-thunderbird-+-reply-to-list-...-here-it-comes.html
<asac> http://open.nit.ca/wiki/index.php?page=ReplyToListThunderbirdExtension
<asac> http://alumnit.ca/wiki/attachments/replytolist-0.2.0.xpi
<asac> hard to find with eyes wide shut :)
<asac> ok i am asleep now
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> night
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/trunk | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Next meeting is June 21, 2007 1800UTC in #ubuntu-meeting.
<gnomefreak> asac: its done you can grab it from http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/iceape_1.1.2.dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> I dont think this one works. was replytolist-0.2.0.xpi for 1.5.0.x or 2.0.0.x? it doesnt seem to work but will play with it a bit more
* gnomefreak gone for tonight maybe try to build 1.1.2 for feisty tomorrow
<gnomefreak> ok for the next 4+ hours only easy questions will be answered its wayyyyyyyyyyy to early
<Admiral_Chicago> can i see my window partitio on linux?
<Admiral_Chicago> ...just kidding
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak more awake than i thought i would be after smoke
<Admiral_Chicago> i messed around with irssi too much, lost my config file...
<gnomefreak> asac: you updated mozillateam iceape branch?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: hope you had backup of it
<Admiral_Chicago> nope...
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, it needed to be cleaned out anyways...its okay
<gnomefreak> if you need a sample on ei can post mine
<Admiral_Chicago> can i see your autocmd line, I'm trying to do a /nicklist screen after X seconds.
<Admiral_Chicago> and I couldn't figure that out.
<gnomefreak> ok let me find it
<gnomefreak> autosendcmd = "/umode +wQ;/quote capab identify-msg;/nicklist screen;wait -freenode 100000";
<Admiral_Chicago> whats all the umode stuff?
<Admiral_Chicago> my line looks like this...
<Admiral_Chicago> autosendcmd = "/^quote nickserv identify password";
<Admiral_Chicago> user mode?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember what they do :( its been a year +
<Admiral_Chicago> okay thats fine...
<Admiral_Chicago> autosendcmd = "/^quote nickserv identify password;/nicklist screen";   ?
<gnomefreak> iirc they are to add umodes before joining channels because i had a problem anything over 20 channels would not join and i wasnt identifing in time
<gnomefreak> for screen+irssi
<gnomefreak> but i dont use screen anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> would that line be okay?
<gnomefreak> should be
<gnomefreak> not sure why the ^ though
<Admiral_Chicago> it was what I was given, has always worked
<gnomefreak> asac: whats the -2 for in 1.1.2.dfsg1-2?  im working on a version for feisty atm and im not sure if a # is > dfsg1
<gnomefreak> this damn reply to list exdtension isnt frigging working
<Admiral_Chicago> thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> 2.0
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, known bug...
<gnomefreak> no its been fixed
<gnomefreak> we patched it already
<Admiral_Chicago> really?
<gnomefreak> yes long time
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't touch thunderbird too much, i'm much more familiar with FX than TB
<Admiral_Chicago> brb
<gnomefreak> support for it seemed to die in final release :(
<asac> gnomefreak: you appear to have a bad memory :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i wold you that -2 was a glitch on my behalf :)
<gnomefreak> i could have told you that
<gnomefreak> thats right :(
<asac> anyway ... versions are just versions ... nothing really important :)
<gnomefreak> do you have a version in mind?
<asac> so -2 is as good as -1
<gnomefreak> i want to be less than yours
<asac> ah
<asac> let me look
<asac> is tarball up?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i gave you link above
* asac grabbing
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/iceape_1.1.2.dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<asac> yeah ... got it
<asac> do you want to use a lower tarball version (before -) or a lower ubuntu/debian revision (after -)?
<gnomefreak> lower ubuntu version so i can build for feisty repo
<asac> iceape_1.1.2.dfsg1+u1-1 will be the gutsy tarball i guess
<asac> aeh
<asac> iceape_1.1.2.dfsg1+u1-0ubuntu1 will be the gutsy tarball i guess
<asac> so use
<asac> iceape_1.1.2.dfsg1+u1-0ubuntu1~mt1
<gnomefreak> k that looks good to me, i was mainly concered about the dfsg part of it
<asac> but let me first push my revision
<asac> to bzr
<asac> then you should merge that changelog to your branch
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and add yours on top
<asac> otherwise you will have a conflict :)
<asac> (if you like resolving them you can go right ahead ) :)
<gnomefreak> merge to my branch than pull from there
<gnomefreak> ?*
<asac> gnomefreak: merge from mozillateam branch to your local branch
<asac> whether you push things up to your published branch or not is your decision
<asac> like what you did yesterday, remember?
<asac> gnomefreak: i did the changelog entry in your name :)
<gnomefreak> ok i think i can do that. ty. did you push yet?
<asac> ok pushed ... oh  ... i changed the changelog entry back to my name :) ... otherwise it would be wrong
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> just try to merge ... should just work i guess
<asac> ok spinning testbuild before i produce sources for upload
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> uncommited changes again :
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> what is the command to see the uncommited changes? bzr status i thought
<gnomefreak> * debian/patches/35_psm_wakeups.dpatch  was the issue :( i didnt change that patch
<asac_> damn ... i was off
<asac_> if you said something :)
<asac_> last i got was
<gnomefreak> yeah i figured it out kind of
<asac_> 09:21 < gnomefreak> uncommited changes again :
<asac_> 09:21 < gnomefreak> :(
<asac_> 09:22 < asac> before or after merge?
<asac_> 09:22 < asac> after merge is normal
<asac_> 09:22 < asac> if there is no conflict you just have to commit the merge to verify that everything went right
<asac_> those where the last lines i said :)
<gnomefreak> uncommited change was debian/patches/35_psm_wakeups.dpatch i dont rmemeber changing that
<gnomefreak> i didnt see anything that you pasted you said
<asac_> gnomefreak: its latest
<asac_> its the merge to 1.1.2 for you
<asac_> so don't bother
<asac_> if there is no conflict ... you should commit all with commit message
<asac_> merge from mozillateam branch to 1.1.2XXX (however the lats changelog version is called)
<gnomefreak> i used bzr revert to fix it does that revert the commit or does that revert the changes to that patch?
<asac_> that does bring you to pre merge state
<asac_> you have to merge again
<asac_> gnomefreak: you have to commit
<asac_> not revert
<asac_> otherwise you don't apply the merge
<gnomefreak> k doing that now
<asac_> just like above
<asac_> at best revert everything (e.g. just bzr revert)
<asac_> then merge and commit
<asac_> its always that way
<asac_> 1. merge
<asac_> 2. resolve conflicts
<asac_> 3. commit
<gnomefreak> 4 push
<asac_> yeah
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac_> 4. add new mozillateam revision or something
<asac_> 5. when happy, publish (aka push)
<asac_> of course you can push the merge as well
<asac_> so 4. push would be ok as well
<gnomefreak> practice makes almost perfect ;)
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> gnomefreak: btw its hug day :) ... so maybe help a bit on random bugs when iceape is spinning for you :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> i may wait till 6am to do that though
<asac_> oh right :)
<gnomefreak> its still really way too early
<gnomefreak> 3:30 here
<asac_> yeah ... you haven't slept at all apparently
<gnomefreak> not much
<gnomefreak> maybe 2 hours
<asac_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceape/1.1.1+u2-0ubuntu1
<asac_> look what is named as "uploaded by"
<asac_> Uploaded By:  ubuntu-desktop-effects
<asac_> Maintainer:  MOTU-Media
<asac_> ???
<asac> why does it appear that way?
<gnomefreak> i dont know
<gnomefreak> maybe ubuntu,com address is linked to that team for me
<gnomefreak> but the muto media i have no clue
<gnomefreak> motu
<gnomefreak> ok removed that email from that team
<gnomefreak> so that should fix that
<gnomefreak> still dont understand why uplaoded by me anyway
<asac> yeah i did that
<asac> actually iceape currently fails to build
<asac> apparently some myspell patch missing
<asac> or configure is not properly updated
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, if anyone comes across bugs in French, assign them to me for translation
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1 or 1.1.2
<asac> 1.1.2 ... i guess i have to update 99_configure.dpath
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: will do :)
<asac> dpatch
<asac> lets see
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: how about spanish :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i can do that too asac
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: any other languages we should know about?
<Admiral_Chicago> not great in either department and I don't practice as much as i should but enough to translate
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: thats it...
<gnomefreak> ok cool :)
<Admiral_Chicago> translated. I told him/her to write in french if they prefer and i'll translate
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: maybe offer that translation service in -bugs as well :)
<asac> damn the sparc buildd has problems
<asac> it doesn't build a thing
<gnomefreak> i see that
<asac> neither iceape nor gnash have been tried
<asac> is there a way to see the sparc build queue?
<gnomefreak> i clicked on it but it didnt give me anything usefull so im not sure
<gnomefreak> asac: you might want to ping an archive admin or someone in -devel not sure who would know that
<asac> yeah ... i guess they know ;)
<asac> whoever *they* is
<gnomefreak> hobbsee would know if i had to guess
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, what if every single bug with French was assigned to me...that would suck...
<gnomefreak> asac: i asked :)
<asac> so good
<asac> lets go back to work :)
<gnomefreak> it seems that one fails to build or hasnt been built none get pushed
* Admiral_Chicago starts with more bughelper love
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: you want the tag stuff in thunderbird's info file too?
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know what you find out with 1.1.2 ill start looking at bugs in a few minutes
<Admiral_Chicago> what about the master stuff?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: do you have a way of finding our bugs with no tags ill start tagging them if you can get a list up with bughelper
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yes. give me a second.
<gnomefreak> sweet ty
<Admiral_Chicago> anything with the tag next to it needs tags added as well. no tag == wrong tag procedure
<Admiral_Chicago> let me build a list.
<Admiral_Chicago> running bughelper now...
<asac> he?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: tags are currently mandatory for Needs Info and Confirmed tags
<asac> aeh states i mean
<asac> other states don't need a tag
<asac> maybe we should even say that any of the mt- tags from Needs Info and Confirmed are illegal
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: btw, there is a new tag: "mt-reject-candidate" for Needs Info
<asac> maybe thats not yet in the clue file
<gnomefreak> are we using needs info tag?
<asac> no please not :)
<asac> i still fail to see a bug that needs such a broad tag
<gnomefreak> well we need a tag to use if a bug doesnt fall into a tag we already have
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'll have to add it and run bughelper again...
<asac> ok cool
<Admiral_Chicago> thats okay, i'll just dump it to a different file and do a diff
<asac> gnomefreak: why? in that case we should look and see if we can find a concrete tag for that case
<asac> gnomefreak: actually, we need examples to discuss if we reall lack a tag
<gnomefreak> i tagged it as need tester
<gnomefreak> bug 115798
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115798 in firefox "Firefox menus don't hold the "Menu" window class" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115798
<asac> gnomefreak: i think the bug has not yet a clear testcase
<asac> so its probably mt-needtestcase atm
<asac> a testcase contains all info needed to reproduce
<asac> e.g. what to setup, how to test, how to see that there is a problem even.
<asac> "All the menus in Firefox hold the "Unkown" window class instead of "Menu", "DropdownMenu" or "PopupMenu""
<asac> that appears to be something really low level X
<asac> reporter should state how he sees this
<asac> its not clear to me
<gnomefreak> its more than likely a beryl issue
<asac> yeah ... but first you have to understand what the problem is imo
<asac> and i don't understand what the reporter wants to tell us at all
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<asac> maybe ask him how he gets the info about window class
<gnomefreak> WTF would you need 6700 fonts for
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<asac> the benefit is definitely dubious
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper should be called energizer instead
<Admiral_Chicago> it keeps going and going with these bugs..
<gnomefreak> what tag is used for a bug marked upstream already?
<gnomefreak> i dont se one that fits it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags?highlight=%28mozilla%29
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Admiral_Chicago> sebastain isn't very receptive to this translation idea...
<Admiral_Chicago> got an example link gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> bug 117036
<gnomefreak> !test
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117036 in firefox "Printing a page with flash content miss the flash content" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117036
<ubotu> failed
<gnomefreak> ah slow
<Admiral_Chicago> i had to run the bughelper script again, i should have a shorter file to give you
<gnomefreak> asac: keycodes set in upstream or in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> keycode labeling might be better put
<Admiral_Chicago> if its confirmed upstream, wouldn't it be in progress?
<gnomefreak> inprogress i thought was for if we were working on it
<gnomefreak> once upstream we are waiting for a patch or feedback from them so why wouldnt it be needsinfo
<asac> yes upstream confirmed should be in progrss for us
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> still would like a tag for a bug that is upstream
<asac> we are working on them .... e.g. we just monitor if there is progress :)
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean? examples?
<asac> we have mt-upstream
<asac> and mt-postupstream
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: http://paste.stgraber.org/1552
<gnomefreak> its already filied upstream
<gnomefreak> mt-upstream
<gnomefreak> Bugs that need to be triaged upstream.
<gnomefreak> mt-postupstream
<gnomefreak> Bugs that are ready for upstream submission.
<Admiral_Chicago> there are some wrong ones in there (the mt-reject-candidate
<Admiral_Chicago> running that now, and going to use meld, but in the mean time, i wanted you to have somehting to keep you busy
<gnomefreak> postupstream should be after upstream subbmission
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> not before or -upstream and -post... would be the same
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.stgraber.org/1553 <- likely dups according to bughelper if anyone wants to take a look
<asac> gnomefreak: no mt-upstream means: we have to figure out if there is an upstream bug
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebinit is a deal useful package.
<asac> mt-postupstream means: we know that upstream has no bug for it, and we have all info needed to submit a but upstream
<gnomefreak> Bugs that are ready for upstream submission. means we need to look for one and mark it as upstream
<gnomefreak> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebinit <filename> ...brilliant
<asac> gnomefreak: if its not clear from the text, feel free to improve it in wiki :)
<gnomefreak> asac: how bout one that it is upstream already and waiting for feedback from them so we can keep up to date on it
<asac> hmmm
<gnomefreak> this way if we miss an email we have a way of finding them fast (we can check them once a week or so)
<asac> i always thought that we could search for bugs that have an upstream bug associated
<asac> but we cannot
<gnomefreak> 300+ emails you can miss a few
<asac> so yes, maybe we should have a tag for that
<gnomefreak> mt-waitingforupstreamtogetoffassandfix
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> bit wordy
<asac> yeah :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: does kde not use standard MIME types, I heard something like that recently...
<gnomefreak> ty Admiral_Chicago for the link
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i pushed new revision of iceape to mozillateam ... 99_configure.dpath was not updated which is why it failed to build
<asac> gnomefreak: you probably want to merge that
<Admiral_Chicago> np.
<gnomefreak> asac: will do
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i have no idea about kde ... i think the problem is that its not known how kde handles mime types
<asac> at least its all blurred for us
<asac> and since kde developers only care for konqueror, there has been little cooperation between mozilla and kde developers in past
<asac> ... which is unfortunate
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i was listening to LUGradio and this guy from KDE said the MIME type implementation was done before it became standardized which kde 4 should start to fix
<gnomefreak> would kubuntu or us make a kde-firefox-support
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe Riddell would know
<gnomefreak> ok you must have just pushed that
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes i think kde now waits for cure from freedesktop org
<asac> they want to use xdg
<asac> but don't ask me about details
<asac> any idea when kde 4 will arrive?
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, Aaron Seigo's discussion on LUGradio's last show.
<Admiral_Chicago> October
<Admiral_Chicago> ish
<Admiral_Chicago> release day is looking to middle October (17th iirc)
<asac> ok ... lets hope that things are getting better then :)
<Admiral_Chicago> if it's Free Desktop compliant...no problem
<Admiral_Chicago> the implementation should not be a problem that is
<gnomefreak> mt-commited?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm maybe make mt-upstream once it has been marked upstream and use mt-preupstream for the ones taht are now mt-upstream?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: http://paste.stgraber.org/1554
<Admiral_Chicago> latest bughelper update returns this
<gnomefreak> ty
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm sending it to the list as well.
<Admiral_Chicago>  but it'll probably be outdated soon
<gnomefreak> outdated is fine i doubt people will be touching them unless its us for the most part
<gnomefreak> asac: you may want to look at bug 117379 im not sure if this is an upstream setting or if its done ubuntu side
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117379 in firefox "same event.keyCode for "+" and "=" on JavaScript Firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117379
<gnomefreak> see the isseu with using inprogress is that it greys out the task as it does with fix released and commited
<asac> gnomefreak: its not a bug
<asac> + and = are the same key on US keyboards
<asac> thus -> same keycode
<asac> DOM_VK_ADD is the + key on numpad
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> the event will probably contain modifier info that allows the programmer to see that Shift is pressed as well
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: can we send that announcement to -bugs as well?
<asac> i will try to get this mail on the hug day wiki page
<gnomefreak> RESOLVED WORKSFORME  lmao
<gnomefreak> it works for him so he rejects bug
<asac> who?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 117915
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117915 in firefox "Firefox navigator.language always return en-US" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117915
<gnomefreak> asac: upstream mozilla
<gnomefreak> see link above
<gnomefreak> set needsinfo and tag needtester im thinking
* gnomefreak really needs coffee
<asac> gnomefreak: its mt-needtester
<gnomefreak> i know i shorten it for the IRC post
<asac> k
<asac> someone should test with upstream firefox releas
<asac> e
<asac> if it really isn't a case
<asac> otherwise i will reopen upstream bug
<gnomefreak> what do you perfer?
<Riddell> Admiral_Chicago: hmm?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: Riddell what are thoughts on a package for kde-firefox-support? Is this possible or needed anymore? at one point there were talks about it but i never heard the outcome
<Riddell> gnomefreak: what would it do?
<gnomefreak> intergrate better in kde than it does now, pretty much same way firefox-gnome-support works
<Riddell> sure
<gnomefreak> asac: i think opening 117915 is a good idea, i got the testcase from there (didnt test) and it seems out of 5 people only the mozilla triager was unable to reproduce.
<DarkMageZ> i believe i'm reproducing what they're saying
<gnomefreak> asac: also either your push wasnt accepted or bzr is really really slow or its not gonna merge
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: are you using default ubuntu firefox or upstream firefox or a hacked version of firefox for either?
<DarkMageZ> feisty firefox
<DarkMageZ> basically my locate is set to en-au but that preference in about:config still says en-us
<DarkMageZ> i set my language in firefox manually to test
<gnomefreak> can you test with upstream firefox?
<DarkMageZ> suppose, which version should i test against?
<asac> DarkMageZ: can you please verify that this is the case for upstream firefox as well?
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4
<gnomefreak> i hate unconfirmed bugs
<asac> DarkMageZ: test two cases: install the prelocalized version available at ftp.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> im assuming so does everyone else
<asac> 2nd test to install the default firefox and install the locale xpi
<asac> then start with -UILocale en-AU switch at command line to use that xpi
<asac> my guess is that 1st test yields the expected behaviour, but 2nd doesn't
<gnomefreak> asac: your firefox is english?
<asac> yes
<asac> it doesn't matter atm
<asac> atm it only matters if it happens with upstream firefox
<DarkMageZ> mozilla doesn't provide an en-au.
<gnomefreak> asac: does firefox use google.com.au default for spanish?
<asac> gnomefreak: why would it?
<gnomefreak> guy complains its using .au instead of .mx
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> ar
<asac> .mx?
* gnomefreak was reading DarkMageZ post while typing
<asac> i don't think that search engines are localized
<gnomefreak> mexico
<gnomefreak> bug 118456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118456 in firefox "Firefox looks up in Google Argentina, though I'm in Mexico." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118456
<gnomefreak> he claims it is
<gnomefreak> maybe we didnt add a mx.xip and that is why its using ar?
<asac> i don't know .... google does wierd redirects as well
<asac> and tries to guess your locale by IP
<asac> gnomefreak: tell him he should try with a fresh profile
<asac> things like search plugins are only pulled in from locale on fresh profile creation
<asac> so if he ever used the au locale he might end up on that google page forever
<gnomefreak> k
<DarkMageZ> in the initial bug report it says his locate is set to es-es. was he refering to system locate? how do i check system locate?
<DarkMageZ> but i will confirm that mozilla linux firefox is racist against everyone who doesn't live in the US. when i set my firefox locate to en-au first. it looks like general.useragent.locale isn't being updated with the correct new locate.
<DarkMageZ> i'll retest my findings against ubuntu firefox.
<asac> .... i added a paragraph that points to Admiral_Chicago's hugday post on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070613
<asac> DarkMageZ: you check system locale by typing locale
<asac> in console
<asac> DarkMageZ: we use system locale ... so probably the preference has no effect
<DarkMageZ> locate in terminal doesn't show the system locate
<asac> DarkMageZ: to overwrite this you have to pass -UILocale es-ES for example
<asac> locale
<asac> ^^
<asac> *locale* :)
<DarkMageZ> ok, so my system language is set to en-au
<DarkMageZ> and feisty firefox is being racist as well
<asac> have you tested upstream firefox with en-au .xpi ?
<asac> and pass -UILocale en-AU  for upstream firefox to make that locale effective
<DarkMageZ> users shouldn't have to do that
<DarkMageZ> it should detect based off system locate or manually set via gui. firefox (mozilla & ubuntu) ignore both
<asac> DarkMageZ: there is no en-au locale package at all
<asac> please don't stick to that locale for testing
<asac> use some locale that exists
<asac> DarkMageZ: please don't question that
<asac> DarkMageZ: we (ubuntu) detect your locale from system
<asac> but there is no en-au localization available
<asac> plese test with some existing locales
<DarkMageZ> which locate would you recommend?
<asac> pick any from http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.4/linux-i686/xpi/
<asac> for upstream firefox you have to pass the -UILocale es-ES
<asac> further please test with pre-localized build for that locale as well
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.4/linux-i686/xpi/es-ES.xpi
<asac> is the .xpi (to test with en-US upstream firefox)
<asac> and http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.4/linux-i686/es-ES/
<asac> for the pre-localized build
<asac> i guess that pre-localized build is the only thing that works
<asac> if so, let me know so i can reopen the upstream bug
<DarkMageZ> are these locate .xpi's supposed to translate the ui as well?
<DarkMageZ> (mozilla) ok, so the .xpi files + changing language in the firefox gui to the corresponding .xpi results in the titlebar being translated & google being translated. but this does not affect general.useragent.locale
<DarkMageZ> also tried ./firefox -UILocale it (for the it.xpi)
<asac> yes
<asac> DarkMageZ: is the useragent pref displayes as default in about:config
<asac> ?
<DarkMageZ> general.useragent.locale = en-Us
<DarkMageZ> but google sucessfully translated
<DarkMageZ> i've got the it.xpi & set the language to it in the gui. then even went as far to try ./firefox -UILocale it
<DarkMageZ> (with lots of restarting of the firefox)
<DarkMageZ> infact, mozillafirefox has gone as far as to remove the en language from the addons section
<DarkMageZ> but the gui & general.useragent.locale is still en-US
<asac> DarkMageZ: is the GUI localized?
<DarkMageZ> no
<asac> DarkMageZ: try to pass -contentLocale it as well
<DarkMageZ> "./firefox -contentLocale it" ?
<asac> yes, but  -UILocale it as well
<asac> DarkMageZ: are you testing the en-US + it.xpi scenario ... or the pre-localized build atm?
<asac> for prelocalized build you don't need to pass anything. If it doesn't work with that its definitly a bug!
<DarkMageZ> "./firefox -UILocale it -contentLocale it" en-us + it.xpi
<asac> yes
<asac> check that UI is localized and if its still bad in your locale setting, please try the prelocalized build
<asac> if that doesn't work either, then I will kick the one who rejected the bug
<asac> otherwise I will just be nice and reopen :)
<DarkMageZ> that doesn't translate the gui, same result as without -contentLocale it
<gnomefreak> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&search=Search   :)
<asac> gnomefreak: what is that?
<DarkMageZ> anymore tests for en-us + it.xpi ?
<gnomefreak> that is what is left in unconfirmed
<asac> no ... could you confirm that GUI is in italian language?
<gnomefreak> asac: its your bug that is left there ;)
<asac> DarkMageZ: if it was properly localized in GUI then go to prelocalized build
<asac> gnomefreak: what does it mean ... its left there?
<DarkMageZ> gui not localized into it (lithuanian)
<asac> hmmm DarkMageZ please try to install the locale switcher extension then
<asac> maybe try it-IT
<asac> or try es-es locale
<asac> for that i am sure that its es-ES that you have to pass to -UILocale and -contentLocale
<gnomefreak> there are no unconfirmed firefox bugs left except the one you ask for master maintainers the 50 there were there 2 days ago are now gone and moving to tbird ones now i think (or in an hour or so) im about bugged out
<asac> ah :)
<asac> yeah ... confirm it ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: have you fixed all triaging bugs (e.g. invalid tag/stae combinations?) ?
<asac> gnomefreak: if not ... please keep away for a while, because I added that task to the hugday page
<gnomefreak> asac: not those yet
<DarkMageZ> using the locate switcher extention. switching to lithuanian and restarting firefox doesn't translate the gui
<asac> good ... then stay away from them ... since i guess its a good thing to start
<gnomefreak> you sent that to hugday guys? are you sure that is safe
<asac> DarkMageZ: forget about the lithuanian locale ... its probably not tested or something ... use es-es ... and use command line switches
<asac> -UILocale es-ES -contentLocale es-ES
<gnomefreak> i may work on the bugs that are tagged to see what is going on with them
<DarkMageZ> i feel sorry for the lithuanians then, but we'll get back to them later
<asac> DarkMageZ: maybe you miss some fonts or something :)
<asac> for them
<asac> DarkMageZ: yeah ... lets first verify this bug properly
<DarkMageZ> i've deleted the firefox folder and reextracted it for extremeism. now going to install the es-es.xpi
<asac> DarkMageZ: good
<asac> DarkMageZ: maybe move you profile away as well (e.g. the $HOME/.mozilla directory)
<asac> DarkMageZ: but keep a backup so get your settings back once you have finished the test :)
<DarkMageZ> well ahead of ya :P i've generated 4 different .mozilla's sofar
<DarkMageZ> ok, es-es.xpi installed. now starting with "./firefox -UILocale es-ES -contentLocale es-ES"
<asac> yeah
<asac> does it show up in spanish ?
<DarkMageZ> gui translated :)
<asac> yeah ... now you can test for real :)
<DarkMageZ> general.useragent.locale = en-US
<DarkMageZ> http://gemal.dk/browserspy/language.html reports en-US (thanks capt obvious)
<DarkMageZ> going for pre-localised
<asac> ok ... i guess that that one works
<DarkMageZ> works as in is broken?
<DarkMageZ> it should report es-es? should it not?
<asac> no ... that in the prelocalized build the useragent locale is right
<asac> DarkMageZ: can you please try the actual bug use case?
<asac> for that open Tools -> Error Console
<asac> then test alert("navigator.language: "+navigator.language)
<asac> and press Execute :)
<asac> but i guess it should return the same as useragent locale shows
<DarkMageZ> consola de errors :P
<asac> yeah ;)
<DarkMageZ> navigator.language = en-us
<asac> ok
<asac> as expected
<asac> now the prelocalized one and then we are finished
<DarkMageZ> expected = broken ?
<asac> no ... expected == works :)
<asac> aeh ... in this case its broken obvioulsy
<asac> it should be es-es
<DarkMageZ> pre-localised = es-es
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> i reopen the bug then
<asac> and add that info
<asac> DarkMageZ: did you get es-es in errorconsole?
<DarkMageZ> yeah
<asac> cool
<asac> great
<asac> (or not so grewat:)
<asac> ok reopened and confirme the bug upstream:
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285267
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 285267 in General "navigator.language js property doesn't reflect browser default language" [Normal,New] 
<DarkMageZ> oh, something interesting i noticed the other day. the nspr-dev package to pkg-config is mozilla-nspr
<asac> he?
<asac> mozilla-nspr is really old and should not be on your system anymore :)
* gnomefreak didnt think mozilla-nspr was around
<DarkMageZ> this is a fresh feisty install from like within 5 days
<gnomefreak> ah that would explain that
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: it might be a transtional package?
<asac> DarkMageZ: where did you get mozilla-nspr from?
<asac> gnomefreak: please figure that out :)
<gnomefreak> lol ill check after orig is built
<asac> cool
<asac> afaik mozilla has been removed from feisty
<DarkMageZ> libnspr-dev        /usr/lib/pkgconfig/mozilla-nspr.pc
<gnomefreak> its not in feisty
<DarkMageZ> the diamondx plugin was looking for nspr.pc but couldn't find it so i had to fix its make files
<gnomefreak> maybe leftover
<asac> DarkMageZ: libnspr-dev
<asac> is the package that ships nspr.*pc
<asac> dunno how its exaclty called
<asac> ah sorry
<asac> yes then its ok
<DarkMageZ> nono, libnspr-dev ships mozilla-nspr.pc
<asac> though ... what version does libnspr-dev have for you?
<DarkMageZ> i had to fix diamondx to look for mozilla-nspr.pc
<asac> yeah ... looks right ... nothing to bother
<asac> he?
<asac> yes ... mozilla-nspr
<DarkMageZ> 2:1.firefox2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> yes in gutsy we have nspr.pc now
<asac> (gutsy)asac@hector:~/fsf/bzr/build-area$ dpkg -L libnspr4-dev | grep pc$
<asac> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/nspr.pc
<asac> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/xulrunner-nspr.pc
<asac> DarkMageZ: will you package diamondx ?
<DarkMageZ> no
<asac> or is it just an example?
<DarkMageZ> just an example to test the xembed
<DarkMageZ> aka wmode
<asac> yep
<DarkMageZ> it'll be cool when wmode is working
<DarkMageZ> hopefully that'll fix my last 2 issues with flash
<asac> that are?
<DarkMageZ> menus being hidden under flash objects
<DarkMageZ> and weirdness @ www.guildwars.com
<asac> DarkMageZ: can you code?
<DarkMageZ> haha, technically yes. practically no
<asac> ah ok :) ... because someone needs to rewrite the totem plugin code :) ... its broken and upstream is too proud to throw it away on their own :)
<DarkMageZ> yeah, the totem firefox plugin is ftl
<DarkMageZ> i would have rewritten that if i could.
<asac> if you want to try :) ... let me know :)
<DarkMageZ> the mplayer-mozilla plugin isn't bad
<DarkMageZ> could still be better, but isn't bad
<asac> yes ... however that doesn't help much
<asac> for totem case :)
<DarkMageZ> i'm getting annoyed @ gstreamer based technologies recently.
<asac> why?
<DarkMageZ> it has made me tempted to study c next year. as the visualization stuff out of gstreamer based apps is crap (totem & rhythmbox)
<DarkMageZ> while amarok kicks ass ( all 3 use libvisual, but totem & rhythmbox pump it via gstreamer)
<asac> study C ? what language do you speak?
<asac> C is just a hands-on language :) ... read it, do it :)
<DarkMageZ> i started learning it, but i never finished to the point where it was practically usable
<gnomefreak> asac: how far in did iceape fail
<asac> hmmm ... it just has 10 concepts or something to learn ... the rest is practice
<asac> gnomefreak: it didn't fail
<asac> gnomefreak: now with latest from mozillateam branch
<asac> gnomefreak: have you merged?
<gnomefreak> cant
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> nothing to do it says
<gnomefreak> i have been trying ever since you said you pushed
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you see in bzr log on top?
<gnomefreak> so i said screw it and started building
<gnomefreak> can i bzr log <URL>
<asac> damn
<asac> its really not in lp website
* DarkMageZ just found the old hello world he did in c
<asac> hehe
<asac> yes, hello world doesn't cover all concepts ;)
<gnomefreak> bzr log its in
<asac> gnomefreak: i am branching through http to see if its just the website
<asac> gnomefreak: in your bzr log?
<asac> of your branch?
<gnomefreak> i just did bzr log <mozillateam URL> | less and it showed it
<asac> gnomefreak: you can use sftp to merge from mozillateam branch
<asac> that should be up to date
<asac> (you have access to mozillateam branch as a member)
<asac> http appears to not be up-to-date
<gnomefreak> how do i do it with sftp?
<asac> gnomefreak: same as always:
<asac> bzr merge sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> if you are in your local bran ch
<gnomefreak> i am im gonna wait for it ot fail though if it fails
<gnomefreak> its been building for a while
<asac> gnomefreak: it will not succeed
<asac> you need the merge
<asac> it will bail out with something hunspell or something
<asac> pretty in the end
<asac> of the build
<asac> so better abort and merge
<asac> then build and succeed :)
<gnomefreak> i am
<DarkMageZ> i remember why i stopped learning c. i learnt that if i want to store a string. i'd need an array of char
<DarkMageZ> correct?
* gnomefreak hasnt praciticed C in ~10 years
<asac> DarkMageZ: yes
<asac> actually you need a null terminated list of chars
<asac> so a char*
<DarkMageZ> so the var can be char* and the value could be my string with null on the end/
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant commit the patch
<gnomefreak> gives me a traceback
<asac> why? you probably need to resolve a conflict
<asac> you have to merge
<asac> resolve conflicts
<asac> then commit all
<gnomefreak> no conflicts python errors
<gnomefreak> merge is fine
<asac> how does bzr status look like?
<gnomefreak> oh dont commit patches/99*
<asac> no ... you have to commit the merge ... not a single file
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> remember what i told you yesterday?
<asac> merges you need to commit all at once (after resolving potential conflicts)
<gnomefreak> k yeah i remember
<asac> i find it a bit confusing as well (as like what does committing a merge actually mean?)
<asac> but it usually does what you expect :)
<asac> DarkMageZ: more or less yes ... char* points to a memory area that contains letters and at the end of string there is a 0
<DarkMageZ> so http://pastebin.ca/563995 fails cause printf is pulling the var as an int?
<DarkMageZ> no, i fail. scanf is reading int cause i called %d. same applies to printf
<asac> DarkMageZ: does it crash?
<asac> i haven't used scanf for 15 years or so :)
<DarkMageZ> segfaults :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> scanf wants initialized memory
<asac> you just pass a pointer to nirvana to i
<asac> t
<asac> http://pastebin.ca/564035
<asac> there are two options on how to achieve that
<asac> bluekuja: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/granparadiso
<asac> thats the branch where we will prepare the firefox-granparadiso package
<bluekuja> great!
<bluekuja> when we will start?
<asac> now :)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> it should have been ready last week :) ... so the earilier the better
<gnomefreak> asac: you may want to look at bug 49534 im leaning towards this being a kdebase issue more than a tb issue
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49534 in thunderbird "Mozilla Thunderbird doesn't restart when Kubuntu session is reloaded" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49534
<asac> bluekuja: can you branch that to your local disc?
<gnomefreak> asac: granparadiso is ready to build for gutsy already?
<bluekuja> asac: of course
<bluekuja> I do it now
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... we start to do it now :) ... i just created a fresh branch based on the trunk
<gnomefreak> i already have it built for gutsy
<asac> we have to rename source package ... binary packages
<asac> yes ... as firefox-trunk :)
<gnomefreak> i screwed up last week meant to build for feisty but built on gutsy
<gnomefreak> yep
<DarkMageZ> asac, that example works (tho replaced %d with %s). i'll figure out how that works.
<bluekuja> asac: branching it out
<asac> good
<asac> gnomefreak: where is the orig.tar.gz for alpha5 firefox trunk?
<asac> is it in your repo already?
<gnomefreak> the latest for feisty is in feisty repo
<asac> ah ... but thats from CVS, right?
<asac> e.g. not with official alpha5 source tarball embedded, right?
<gnomefreak> yes 20070608
<asac> ok cool ... then granparadiso should just work (e.g. with official tarball)
<gnomefreak> no official tarball
<gnomefreak> not with official tar
<asac> bluekuja: ok i prepare an orig.tar.gz for granparadiso tarball ... which we can use then
<gnomefreak> its CVS :)
<asac> bluekuja: once your branch has finished pulling let me know :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<bluekuja> asac: of course :)
<asac> gnomefreak: probably not a big difference though :)
<gnomefreak> asac: how far did you get with 1.1.2
<bluekuja> asac: it's quite big hehe
<asac> gnomefreak: 1.1.2 is waiting for 1.1.1 binaries to finish
<gnomefreak> if you can find an official tar since its a nightly and way beta
<asac> sparc is lacking behind a lot
<gnomefreak> ok i will check farm to see if sparc has started
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... unfortunately i pushed a source tarball once .... and bzr just branches every revision ... so you download a lot, but get only a tiny debian/ dir
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: it probably hasn't
<asac> gnomefreak: it has to respin everything i guess
<gnomefreak> they look the same as this morning
<asac> gnomefreak: last time i looked it was still working on glibc
<gnomefreak> its done with that
<asac> gnomefreak: i think the second sparc build makes progress (while the first is blocked on glibc)
<gnomefreak>  artigas is now
<asac> gnomefreak: no glibc?
<asac> gnomefreak: great ... then things should go ahead more quickly now
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> i see 3 sparcs
<asac> yeah but 1 of those is out-of-order
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> BUILDING sparc build of glibc 2.5-10ubuntu2 in ubuntu gutsy RELEASE (AUTO)
<gnomefreak> shit
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> i guess artgas is glibc
<gnomefreak> or is name the anme of the pc
<bluekuja> artgas is the name of the machine I think
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<gnomefreak> i looked at it
<bluekuja> asac: mmm...branching seems to be stoned now
<asac> stoned? it just takes time
<bluekuja> router doesnt send any new data
<asac> bluekuja: it downloads a 40MB source tarball that i accidentially checked in on initial push :)
<asac> bluekuja: hmmm
<asac> bluekuja: what bandwidth do you have ?
<bluekuja> 6 mbs
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> yeah that should be enough :)
<asac> orig.tar.gz is just uploading ... so maybe try to branch at another place in parallel?
<asac> orig.tar.gz will take about 3.5 minutes to finish upload :)
<bluekuja> asac: I re-try to branch
<bluekuja> maybe lost the connection
<bluekuja> now works
<bluekuja> damn stoned again | [=========================                                  ]  Fetch phase 1/4
<bluekuja>  | doesnt move more
<asac> bluekuja: just keep it running
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> yeah ... thats normal
<asac> if you really see that there is no network traffic on your network device it would be time to bother
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> but not if the progress bar doesn't move anymore :)
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: its just the first time that it takes that long
<asac> after that you only get updates
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> I leave it working
<bluekuja> I hope it will download everything
<bluekuja> without failing
<asac> yeah it will
<bluekuja> asac: then we start packaging it from 0?
<bluekuja> or you already started ?
<bluekuja> e.g what we have to do
<asac> we branch from the current firefox-trunk package
<asac> which already builds almost the same code base
<asac> its more like renaming packages, adapting patches, configure options et al
<asac> so a good thing to start with :)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> when done it will be pushed in ubuntu?
<bluekuja> so we will have new firefox?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> oooh cool
<asac> yes ... it will not replace firefox
<asac> it will be in either as firefox-granparadiso
<asac> or firefox-preview
<asac> or granparadiso
<bluekuja> sounds really great
<asac> i am curently trying to figure out with mozilla contact, what name they want
<hjmf> I've confirmed bug 117575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117575 in firefox "[GUTSY]  Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox/x-www-browser-bin." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117575
<asac> the idea is that we help mozilla project to get feedback on their alpha/beta releases
<bluekuja> granparadiso looks great
<bluekuja> it means great heaven
<hjmf> looks like there is something wrong with the scripts that call firefox in gutsy
<asac> bluekuja: yeah its the code name
<asac> for firefox 3
<bluekuja> cool
<asac> x-www-browser-bin ?
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> there is an alternative called x-www-browser
<asac> which points to firefox
<gnomefreak> yes without the -bin
<hjmf> asac: looks like /usr/bin/firefox doesn't handle well x-www-browser as $0
<asac> oh damn ... thats really a bug in firefox script
<hjmf> yes
<asac> i remember that we had that problem when we renamed firefox/thunderbird  iceweasel/icedove
<asac> hmmm
<asac> hjmf: any idea if we can easily resolve $0 in case its a link?
<asac> because that would be the only solution that we can push upstream imo
<asac> everything hard coded like if $0 = x-www-browser is far too debian specific to land there
<bluekuja> asac: branched
<bluekuja> 20 revisions
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: good
<hjmf> asac: I'll look at it when I'll have some free time (maybe in an hour)
<asac> bluekuja: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha5.orig.tar.gz
<asac> you can place that in a directory called tarballs next to your branch
<asac> and then fix debian/changelog to have the right name
<asac> then bzr bd --merge . does work
<asac> though you have to commit your changelog modifications locally first
<asac> i think verifying that that works would be a good first step
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> right name = firefox-granparadiso then
<asac> hmm dunno :) lets just use granparadiso .... should be not too hard to change later
<asac> e.g. as soon as i have feedback
<asac> you can choose
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> if you use granparadiso you have to rename orig of course
<bluekuja> ah yeah
<bluekuja> gonna use the name on the tarball
<bluekuja> then
<asac> k
<asac> hjmf: maybe ls -H $0 works?
<asac> hjmf: hmmm neither -H nor -L appears to work
<gnomefreak> ok im going to go laydown ive been up since 1am its now 9:10  thats my 8hours ;) ill be back soon i hope
<asac> gnomefreak: cu
<bluekuja> asac: added changelog entry
<bluekuja> committed
<bluekuja> now need to try with bzr bd
<bluekuja> asac: zr: ERROR: There are modified files in the working tree. Either commit the
<bluekuja>   changes, use --working to build the working tree, or --ignore-changes
<bluekuja>   to override this and build the branch without the changes in the working
<bluekuja>   tree. Use bzr status to see the changes
<bluekuja> why?
<bluekuja> I've already committedf
<bluekuja> everything
<asac> bzr stat ?
<bluekuja> uknow tarball
<bluekuja> mm
<bluekuja> forgot to ad
<bluekuja> *add it
<asac> yeah ... maybe wrong version in changelog
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ok tarballs added
<bluekuja> Could not parse changelog:       mozilla-xremote-client.
<asac> ok firefox-granparadiso should be ok as name
<bluekuja> ok great
<bluekuja> asac: I cannot build it normally? or we need to use bzr bd?
<asac> hmmm ... you can now go to ../build-area/firefox-gran.../
<asac> and build it there
<asac> it should have been produced by bzr bd
<bluekuja> lets see
<asac> bluekuja: you can do as you like
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> I prefer building on a normal way
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> lets start
<asac> yeah ... but bzr bd finds and merges with orig.tar.gz for you
<asac> which is handy
<asac> you can go to build-area afterwards
<asac> and work there
<asac> there all is normal :)
<bluekuja> problem is Could not parse changelog:       mozilla-xremote-client.
<bluekuja> and it reports some errors
<bluekuja> on python code
<asac> yeah ... is it extracted in build-area?
<asac> go there and then try to build
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> and see what is wrong
<asac> no?
<asac> hmm
<bluekuja> he dont create
<bluekuja> he just stops
<asac> wierd you have probably messed up changelog?
<bluekuja> just used a different name
<asac> show the diff please :)
<asac> there must be something wrong in your modification
<asac> or ... look at the diff on your own first :)
<bluekuja> i didnt use firefox-trunk
<bluekuja> as name
<bluekuja> in changelog
<bluekuja> maybe that messed it up
<asac> yes you have to change Source: in control as well
<asac> change in both: control and control.in
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> binary package names should be ok for now
<bluekuja> asac: same error
<bluekuja> why mozilla-xremote-client. ?
<asac> look at the diff
<asac> dunno
<asac> because parser gets confused
<asac> and chokes somewhere
<asac> if you really don't have any whitespaces mixed up
<asac> show me the diff
<hjmf> asac after a quick look, this fixes for me:
<hjmf> in line 141 of /usr/bin/firefox instead of
<hjmf> MOZILLA_BIN="${progbase}-bin"
<hjmf> changed to:
<hjmf> MOZILLA_BIN="MOZILLA_BIN=$(basename ${progname})-bin"
<asac> ouch ... does that work in bash and sh
<asac> ?
<hjmf> the script is /bin/sh
<asac> why progname?
<asac> instead of progbase?
<asac> ah ... ok
<hjmf> progname is the return of all the stuf of symlink look, -h
<asac> why not change how progbase is computed?
<hjmf> progbase is left unchanged since the begining of the script
<bluekuja> asac: is ok to have a bz2 inside tar.gz with bzr?
<asac> yes
<asac> firefox has embedded tarball layout
<asac> it will be deflated during build
<bluekuja> oh ok
<bluekuja> mmm
<hjmf> maybe somebody forgot to reasign progbase after looking for the symlink
<hjmf> asac: ^
<asac> do they look up the symlink already?
<hjmf> let me fix in another way :) give me 1 minute
<hjmf> asac: ^
<asac> hjmf: will that work even for multi links?
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/100234
<bluekuja> dont look at new upstream release
<bluekuja> just to write something for now
<asac> bluekuja: you don't have a debian revision
<hjmf> asac: it gets fixed if you just append to line 114
<hjmf> progbase="$bn"
<asac> e.g. -0ubuntu0
<hjmf> that whole piece of code is about multilinks
<bluekuja> asac: oh ok
<bluekuja> lets see
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<bluekuja> still that error
<asac> hjmf: do they deal with both relative and absolute links properly
<asac> hjmf: oh yeah i see
<asac> hjmf: pretty nice actually :-P
<hjmf> Do I attach the patch to the bug? or do you append that line directly?
<hjmf> asac: ^
<asac> i don't know ... i guess you should really do a proper patch and get it upstream .... to get the credits ;)
<asac> its definitly a bug :)
<bluekuja> asac: I started building
<asac> hjmf: i mean they put effort in it and alot and then fail to finish proper :)
<bluekuja> asac: gonna leave for an hour, gonna have results when I'm back
<asac> bluekuja: what was it?
<bluekuja> asac: something in the changelog
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> whiteline
<bluekuja> didnt see
<asac> yeah ... tricky
<hjmf> asac: I'll do both things :)
<bluekuja> anyway it started
<bluekuja> when ill be back we will have build results
<asac> hjmf: you have to patch the mozilla.in file in source tree
<bluekuja> bbl
<asac> most likely there are more than one duplicates of it
<asac> bluekuja: bye ... i am away soon but will probably be back later
<hjmf> asac: yeah, such pretty obvious bug should have an upstream match, looking
<hjmf> asac: are you around?
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<asac> i think half an hour or so
<hjmf> asac: I haven't been able to find a dup upstream. You might take a look to the report I've made
<hjmf> bugzilla bug 384303
<hjmf> bugzilla bug 384304
<hjmf> bugzilla 384304
<asac> mozilla bug 384304
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due error in the script" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304
<asac> :-P
<hjmf> I never remember that :)
<hjmf> The question I have is, how do you find the version of the source code?
<asac> where do you look?
<hjmf> I have no idea :?
<asac> hjmf: its always save to look at latest HEAD if its fixed ... then at MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH (latest revision on that) for firefox 2.0
<hjmf> hmm my MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH is one week old
<hjmf> I'll download the lastest to check
<asac> what do you want to know then?
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... its not that important
<asac> most likely there was no change
<hjmf> just wanted to know if there was a file to look at it
<hjmf> as I wasn't sure if MOZILLA_1_8 was enough info for them
<asac> hjmf: you can use cvs status -v on the file to see which version you have
<hjmf> ah ok
<asac> but actually they know what you are talking about
<bluekuja> asac: back
<asac> when you say: latest 1.8 branch
<asac> or trunk
<asac> just name the patch: for 1.8/1.8.0 branches
<asac> and for trunk
<asac> (not now ... but maybe next time)
<asac> actually i bet that they will complain that you didn't do the diff with cvs -Nup
<asac> but then chew it and get over it :)
<hjmf> cool :)
<hjmf> thanks asac :)
<asac> maybe ...who knowns
<asac> hjmf: you need to request review :)
<asac> actually at best verify if it exists on trunk as well
<bluekuja> asac: build failed
<asac> in what?
<asac> where? how long did it take until it failed?
<bluekuja> 1 minute
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> No file to patch.  Skipping patch.
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/100250
<hjmf> asac: request review?
<asac> yes
<asac> otherwise they will not know
<asac> you can edit patch
<asac> and then flag the review field with ? and add the reviewer you want to summon
<asac> bluekuja: how does the top level directory of your source tree look like?
<asac> bluekuja: what files are in there
<asac> i guess you don't have a tar.bz2 ball in there
<bluekuja> nope
<hjmf> hmm there is already a requestee: cls@seawood.org
<bluekuja> I haven't
<asac> then you did not extract the orig properly
<asac> you need debian + content of tarball
<asac> in one directory
<asac> otherwise build will fail
<asac> by defininition
<asac> its just one tar.bz2 file
<asac> in addition to debian/
<asac> dunno what you did with that
<asac> bluekuja: you can extract that file from orig.tar.gz :) then you should be fine
<asac> hjmf: really?
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<asac> hjmf: someone did that for you
<asac> hjmf: e.g. requested review for you :)
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> need to leave again
<asac> k
<bluekuja> for an hour
<bluekuja> damn
<bluekuja> bbl
<asac> bluekuja: i am away then
<hjmf> asac: lol, thank you!
<bluekuja> aww
<asac> just take care that that tar.bz2 is in top-level dir
<bluekuja> ok
<hjmf> asac: cu
<asac> hjmf: actually benjamin already took a look
<asac> lets see if they forget about it now :)
<asac> ok out ... will probably be back in 3-4 hours or so
<hjmf> asac: hopefully they don't forget, It will be nice to see how evolves my first bugzilla report :P
<hjmf> asac: have fun
<asac> bug 119899
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119899 in thunderbird "After-the-fact Filters on custom header won't match for IMAP messages" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119899
<unperson> For ftp connections, does firefox attempt to use the PORT or PASV method of data connections?
<asac> i think it first tries active ... then PASV ... but not 100% sure
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 112349 di we change anything to cause this? I noticed this as well have alot of gutsy users
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112349 in firefox "Firefox / Thunderbird fonts are smaller than system fonts rest when reducing the font resolution" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112349
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the user running? feisty/gutsy?
<gnomefreak> gutsy
<gnomefreak> i see it here as well
<gnomefreak> and have
<gnomefreak> asac: also the reply-to-list plugin (after some reading) fails to work on 2.0.0.x final as it did work in beta and rc releases, it doesnt work here either. Maybe we need to talk to the maintainer/coder of the plugin?
<asac> ok ... i have reports about this font issue for icedove as well
<asac> already wondered why i didn't retrieve a report for tbird 2.0
<asac> ... which was in far before icedove 2.0
<gnomefreak> asac: i remember a few i though
<asac> you remember a few what?
<gnomefreak> the font i wrote off as being beta bug and it would go away
<asac> maybe its that some font package was updated in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> dont know everything outside of ff and tb look fine
<asac> gnomefreak: you say that ffox has font issues as well?
<asac> or just tbird?
<gnomefreak> both
<gnomefreak> mainly thunderbird
<gnomefreak> some sites show up very small fonts on firefox but that can be the pages
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> can you look in the advanced config dialog and take a look at the font settings?
<gnomefreak> who wants to test a firefox issue in another browser since the reporter cant be botherd
<asac> (e.g. the advanced config dialog is what you get in firefox with about:config)
<asac> no idea ... i have no other browser ... actually there is only konqueror
<gnomefreak> what am i looking for in here
<gnomefreak> ok found fonts
<asac> what fonts do you see?
<gnomefreak> a shit load of them
<gnomefreak> freetype2 seems to be alot
<gnomefreak> sans-serif is another
<gnomefreak> serif is another
<gnomefreak> aa_bitmap and bitmap and outline  (never heard of outline font)
<gnomefreak> tt_bitmap & fixed and so on
<asac> hmm
<asac> what font is configured for serif? sans-serif?
<asac> like serif.x-western
<asac> abd serif.x-unicode
<asac> ?
<asac> please try if setting those to 'Bitstream Vera Sans' helps
<gnomefreak> for both we have listed x-baltic x-central-euro x-cyrillic x-unicode x-user-def x-western
<gnomefreak> plus locales
<asac> yes ... but there is Times in there, right?
<asac> try if setting to Bitstream Vera Sans help
<asac> for unicode and x-western
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> times
<gnomefreak> how do i change the setting to bitstream vera sans
<gnomefreak> and what one to change?
<asac> font.name.serif.x-unicode
<asac> font.name.serif.x-western
<asac> font.name.sans-serif.x-unicode
<asac> font.name.sans-serif.x-western
<asac> to give it a try
<gnomefreak> ok found them so i right click and under modify type bitstream vera sans in there?
<asac> yeah just paste the string i gave you
<asac> as value
<gnomefreak> font.name.serif.x-unicode and the other three look to be set to Helvetica
<asac> gnomefreak: you need the font package installed: ttf-bitstream-vera
<asac> Helvetica?
<asac> thats interesting
<asac> i didn't see it here
<gnomefreak> its installed
<asac> let me check i am currentyl upgrading my gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: you can also try to set it to Times
<asac> instead of Helvetica
<asac> thats what I had here (before the currently running upgrade)
<asac> and it didn't look too bad
<gnomefreak> yes it is here serif was set to times the sans serif wasnt
<gnomefreak> will try restarting ff and see what happens
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> try bitstream (like above for sans-serif) ... as times is a serif font, but lets see
<unperson> asac, Thanks for the response about the ftp thing.  If that's the case I'm even more puzzled about my problem.
<gnomefreak> looks pretty much the same, I dont remember what pages were affected most of them LP like blueprints showed small
<asac> unperson: what is your problem?
<unperson> asac, I thought perhaps firefox might be set to do PASV ftp by default to avoid firewall issues.
<asac> so whats your problem?
<unperson> asac, I'm running an ftp server at home behind a router.  I thought I got all the port forwarding stuff setup right, and it works with the linux CLI ftp client and with Opera in Linux, but not with firefox (1.5 on linux).
<asac> does your server support PASV?
<unperson> I was trying to figure out what FF might be doing differently.
<asac> does CLI work with active mode?
<unperson> It does.  What's more, I tried connecting with the CLI ftp client set to passive mode and that worked.
<gnomefreak> maybe im going blind, ITs ahrd to tell if it changed
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i can't tell if it looks bad or what
<unperson> asac, Yes.  The CLI works both ways.
<asac> unperson: are you on feisty?
<asac> or dapper or what?
<unperson> And actually to add even more confusion, I just asked a friend to try it (via AIM) and it worked with FF 1.5 on Windows XP!
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe lets start with tbird fonts see if they will "think" firefox changed. maybe change them to Times by default in ff
<asac> gnomefreak: actually i talked about tbird all the time
<asac> you can get the about:config dialog through Preferences -> Advanced -> Config Editor
<unperson> asac, No.  Actually, I'm trying to remember what version of Xubuntu is on the computer I'm using for the clients.
<gnomefreak> asac > (e.g. the advanced config dialog is what you get in  firefox with about:config)   so i assumed you wanted it done in ff
<asac> unperson: cat /etc/lsb-release
<asac> to see what you have installed
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... you should try where you can see the bad font most obvious :)
<unperson> I think it's either dapper of edgy.
<gnomefreak> looking at settings now
<asac> unperson: run the command above in the console
<unperson> 6.06
<asac> gnomefreak: yes please do
<unperson> So that's dapper I guess.
<asac> unperson: ok its dapper then
<asac> gnomefreak: i have good fonts here in my gutsy chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: but i never recognized bad fonts :)
<gnomefreak> same settings here let me change and see
<unperson> Also odd is that my friend verified that it didn't work on his linux machine (running FF 2.0).
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, maybe play around a bit and try to figure what looks decent
<asac> unperson: what linux does he use?
<unperson> asac, Yeah, unfortunately I don't know for sure what he's using now, so it's not very useful data.  And he's gone offline for the moment.
<gnomefreak> times doesnt help (im not sure if changing the font is the answer, can we change default font size maybe?
<asac> gnomefreak: i think font should be the right way
<gnomefreak> mainly the font issue is in the popup when opening an email not in the tbird main
<asac> its in the mail text i guess
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> but all mail is the same
<unperson> asac, My wild guess is that firefox is trying to use a passive (a.k.a. PASV) data connection and is ignoring what port the server says to use and trying to connect the data connection on some arbitrary port that isn't forwarded at the router.
<unperson> asac, But I'm really confused why it would behave differently on XP.
<unperson> asac, Unfortunately I have to run now.
<asac> gnomefreak: go to the fonts config dialog and play around if you get a good appearence without tweaking font size
<unperson> asac, I mainly just wanted to thank you for responding earlier.
<asac> unperson: yes ... no problem
<asac> unperson: if you find the reason, i would be happy to hear
<asac> unperson: sounds strange
<unperson> Indeed.   If I can verift the reason I'll be back.
<unperson> er, verify.
<unperson> Later.
<asac> thanks
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> much better
<asac> bitstream vera?
<gnomefreak> let me find a good one first
<gnomefreak> font config
<asac> ah :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> changing size
<asac> try bistream vera
<asac> no pleaes not
<asac> that won't bring us anywhere
<gnomefreak> you told me to
<asac> e.g. won't help us to get a grib on the problem
<asac> i said:  go to the fonts config dialog and play around if you get a good appearence without  tweaking font size
<gnomefreak> oops
<asac> gnomefreak: just select different fonts
<gnomefreak> k mono space is put back to 12
<gnomefreak> no differnet fonts are just making it harder to read
<asac> did you try bistream vera?
<asac> thats wierd
<gnomefreak> yes much harder to read
<gnomefreak> it clumps the letters together
<gnomefreak> the size of font is still a 12 where as the size of main screen is 16ish  but i tried 8+ fonts and all were harder to read
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have gsfonts package installed?
<gnomefreak> is it default install?
<gnomefreak> yes installed
<asac> no ... but i remember that i installed it at some point and it messed things up a lot
<asac> can you remove it? or is everything removed from your system then?
<asac> ah i mean gsfonts-x11
<gnomefreak> let me check i know it was brought in by something
<asac> when ... recently?
<gnomefreak> that is not installed
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: its been hard to read since i got on gutsy. 2.0 in feisty repo doesnt show this issue i dont think but i will check later this week on that when i have laptop in my hands
<asac> gnomefreak: if 2.0 in feisty repo doesn't have that, then its probably something outside the realm of tbird
<asac> (though tbird probably doesn't play well with whatever has changed now)
<asac> gnomefreak: does starting with PANGO disabled help?
<asac> try:
<asac> MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO=1 thunderbird
<asac> and see if
<asac> MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO=0 thunderbird
<asac> makes a difference
<gnomefreak> both do the first one more than second
<asac> what?
<asac> both do what?
<asac> look different? how?
<asac> more ugly, less ugly
<gnomefreak> less ugly easier to read
<asac> so what is best?
<gnomefreak> but define ugly
<asac> gnomefreak: you claimed to see ugly fonts in tbird :)
<asac> i cannot judge :)
<gnomefreak> i would say the fitrst one MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO=1
<asac> hmm
<asac> try MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=0 and 1 instead
<gnomefreak> first. when changing to the other fonts they got clumped together (ugly if all letters look interlocked)
<gnomefreak> stick with enable disable looks the same as it is normally with both 0 and 1
<asac> wierd
<asac> so you say ... whatever you use it looks better than without?
<gnomefreak> yes :(
<gnomefreak> and i hate pango
<asac> i really don't understand, i have:
<asac> without -> looks good
<asac> with MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=0 or MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 --> ugly
<asac> MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO=0 or MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO=1 -> good (e.g. MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO has as expected no effect, as its just not ment to be used)
<gnomefreak> ugly if you mean plain yes that it is. but its easier to read
<asac> gnomefreak: can you make screenshot of
<asac> without
<asac> 2.  MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=0
<asac> 3. MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1
<asac> 1. without :)
<asac> so
<asac> 1. without :)
<asac> 2.  MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=0 thunderbird
<asac> 3. MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 thunderbird
<gnomefreak> give me a minute and i will have them and look for a place to post them
<asac> you can upload to a folder on preview repo
<gnomefreak> uploading now
<asac> cool ... lets see
<gnomefreak> i have 3
<gnomefreak> 0 1 and normal
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> pango is disabled here by default anyway isnt it?
<asac> actually i have no idea
<asac> lets first look
<gnomefreak> no locales == no pango i thought
<asac> no ... that was true for firefox in feisty
<gnomefreak> or US == no pango
<asac> but never for thunderbird
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> all 3 will be at http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/ now i think
<gnomefreak> yep they are there
<asac> for me all look the same
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> thats what i said
<gnomefreak> enable 1 looked best iirc
<asac> but MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO made a difference?
<asac> can you please upload that?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> maybe its me
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/  they are there, im thinking its me :(
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> hmmm all look the same :)
<asac> but thats wierd
<asac> maybe there is no other support compiled in at all?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-14
<gnomefreak> not sure. also changing for HEl.... to Times made a slight difference
<asac> it is just disgusting how fonts look with disable pango
<asac> eyes hurt
<asac> i think its the serif font
<asac> because folder font and message subject fonts look good
<asac> right?
<gnomefreak> my eyes hurt looking at small fonts notice how small the mail is compared to tbird main window
<gnomefreak> asac: yes just the mail font
<gnomefreak> and that big ass tbird window is default :(
<gnomefreak> my res. is set to 1600x1200 you would think it will be smaller, if it does shrink i can change res to 1024x768
<gnomefreak> that might help viewing mails a bit
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its the monospace font
<asac> if you change to variable font size it looks more decent
<asac> but what the hell is going on there
<gnomefreak> not sure. but you see the issue right?
* gnomefreak hoping its not just me
<gnomefreak> others have the same issue but who knows everyones could be different issues but same complaint
* gnomefreak needs to ping finalbeta and hit him over the head with something hard and metal
<asac> i see *an* issue
<asac> if i disable pango
* gnomefreak figures since i have window open i might as well upload iceape
<asac> maybe latest firefox/thunderbird does automatically disable pango on non indic locales?
<asac> or ... maybe even pango disables itself automatically?
<gnomefreak> that would be bad for pango to disable itself IMHO
<asac> thats interesting
<asac> pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0 doesn't work
<gnomefreak> ummmm that weird but we did just update gtk+2.0
<asac> i think there is a serious bug in the gtk+2.0-dev package (not that it matters for our case here)
<gnomefreak> if it wont build against that what should it build against? fff anf tb are gtk2
<gnomefreak> -f
<asac> i had to add libxcomposite-dev and libxdamage-dev package to build-depends
<asac> to build thunderbird
<asac> because pkg-config on gtk failed
<gnomefreak> when you built for gutsy to start with?
<asac> dunno
<asac> not long ago
<asac> a few days ago i uploaded thunderbird 2.0
<asac> ~rc1
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ah 2.0.0.4-rc
<gnomefreak> seems sparc is borked or extreamly slow its still on glibc
<asac> yeah ... iceape is finished
<asac> gnash has failed
<asac> actually i didn't know why gnash failed ... but now that i see that latest gtk appears to bring regressions i am not that concerned anymore
<gnomefreak> dont blame you gtk more important than gnash
<gnomefreak> i need to run to store ill be back a little later
<asac> k
<asac> i will be out in a few minutes
<asac> gnomefreak: i added --disable-freetype2 to debian/rules of gutsy tbird
<asac> and no PANGO switch makes a difference
<asac> all look good
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please test iceape? iceape on feisty that i built doesnt have the go button i enabled,
<gnomefreak> i see, adding the patch gave you the choice to add the go button, i have to figure out how to make this default feature
* gnomefreak going to bed 
<Admiral_Chicago> evening all
<Admiral_Chicago> thunderbird has the beginning of a clue file
<Admiral_Chicago> had to rename it to mozilla-thunderbird.
<Admiral_Chicago> bzr has been fighting with me recently...
<asac> ola
<Admiral_Chicago> hey ther asac
<Admiral_Chicago> if you have time, I'm stuck with this clue file in -bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> improper formating?
<asac> he?
<asac> what happens?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<asac> whats the error you are gettin'?
<Admiral_Chicago> i got it now
<Admiral_Chicago> apparently has two </clue>s for one <clue> file
<Admiral_Chicago> working now
<asac> cool
<asac> how often does dholbach's cronjob run?
<Admiral_Chicago> 2 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> i just commited the thunderbird clue file now, its the general outline, the tagging and master clues
<asac> ok ... looks like we don't need to respin openoffice.org for dapper ffox 2.0 backport
<asac> what a great news :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i have the feeling that we need some students/volunteers that regularly work on the cluefile output
<asac> for instance, merging duplicates, blacklisting false-positives
<asac> and fixing tags :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/mozilla-thunderbird.html ... this isn't recent, right?
<asac> or are those all triaging bugs in tbird?
<asac> hmmm firefox.html has gotten pretty small
<asac> who did all that work fixing states?
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a second.
<asac> oh ... appears that the batch run copied over not-yet-ready file
<Admiral_Chicago> yea might have been when it was broken
<asac> hmmm ... but the output is chopped
<asac> what was broken? the cronjob?
<Admiral_Chicago> no the clue file
<Admiral_Chicago> if you check out the latest revision, i fixed it for an error i accidently left in there
<Admiral_Chicago> i could see getting more poeple working on clue files regularly.
<Admiral_Chicago> its a very good beginnner project
<asac> hmmm ... but why would the process end in the middle of processing ... are clue files updated during a single batch run?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i think so
<asac> wierd
<asac> that is probably a bug :)
<asac> i mean ... it should start with a clue file and only update on next run :)
<Admiral_Chicago> all i know is that it should be fixed in 2 hours
<asac> ok :)
<asac> lets see
<Admiral_Chicago> oh no thats not what i thought you meant.,,
<Admiral_Chicago> Its probably related to me </clues></clues> good
<Admiral_Chicago> goof*
<asac> yes ... i think the job must have been killed in the middle of its run
<asac> anyway, lets wait what happens next :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, you can wait, I need to sleep a bit.
* Admiral_Chicago is spending tomorrow doing doc work.
<Admiral_Chicago> so i need to be up at ~12. it's almost 4.30 here
<Admiral_Chicago> yikes.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes, rest :)
<asac> gnomefreak: hi
<asac> gnomefreak: you slept well?
<gnomefreak> asac: hi yes thank you i did
<asac> gnomefreak: good news :)
<asac> gnomefreak: we don't need to respin openoffice.org for dapper
<gnomefreak> why not?
<asac> i looked into it and the rdepends is just a suggest that doesn't make sense for dapper
<asac> appears to be a leftover of breeze where there was a mozilla-openoffice.org plugin
<asac> (like what we have now in gutsy again)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> so ... let me look at your dapper archive to check if there is everything rebuild (and not too much) that is needed
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> whos not busy today
<asac> you are not busy?
<gnomefreak> i have a test case and personally im not all that sure its firefox
<gnomefreak> i wont be busy around noon that is still 5 or so hours away) unless i can cancel my PT appointment
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... here a list of things that can be dropped:
<asac> 1. xubuntu-desktop + xubuntu-live
<asac> (dropped from dapper repo)
<gnomefreak> k you list ill drop after coffee
<asac> (in fact 1. is xubuntu-meta source and all binaries that come from that)
<gnomefreak> only 1 or 2 binaries
<gnomefreak> asac bug 120326  is this the one that failed to build
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120326 in gnash "gnash 0.8.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120326
<asac> 2. everything sun-java related (though this should be noted so people verify if java plugin still works in dapper)
<asac> bug 120326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120326 in gnash "gnash 0.8.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120326
<asac> yes i close it fix released with changelog entry from last upload
<gnomefreak> why are they still tagging it than
<asac> i don't know ... i further don't know why the changelog in launchpad doesn't contain an entry for the initial 0.8.0 upload
<asac> wierd
<asac> do we crash firefox with vlc plugin on http://www.redgreen.com/index.cfm?app=cart&a=menu
<asac> ?
<asac> if so we could add that to our vlc master crash bug i guess
<asac> (though I think i already reassigned it to vlc)
<gnomefreak> bug 117667
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117667 in firefox "Time slider isn't working on Blender tutorial videos" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117667
<gnomefreak> asac: that page didnt have a video
<gnomefreak> can we get a testcase for it
<asac> yeah that page has sound
<gnomefreak> if you click on episodes you cant click on them to open them
<gnomefreak> i didnt get sound
<asac> according to debian iceape reporter it just crashes
<asac> if you just have vlc plugin installed
<gnomefreak> ah that one yes i saved that email to test in iceape
<asac> debian bug 428765
<ubotu> Debian bug 428765 in mozilla-plugin-vlc "Segfault on page with sound if you return to the page" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/428765
<asac> there is the testcase ... do we see that crash in iceape/firefox?
<gnomefreak> http://download.wikipedia.org/images/archive/etwiktionary/20060912/etwiktionary-20060912-abstract.xml was the one i thought you were talking about
<asac> no ... thats an out-of-memory thing
<gnomefreak> asac: it didnt crash firefox for me
<asac> nothing iceape can do much about
<asac> gnomefreak: you sure you only have vlc plugin?
<gnomefreak> only have?
<asac> gnomefreak: look in the bug ... you have to switch pages as well
<asac> gnomefreak: no totem, mplayer et al
<gnomefreak> i will look at it soon i need to finish email and get coffee. it shouldnt matter what is installed as firefox will open using the proper plugin. cant remove totem
<asac> k
<asac> mplayer can be dropped (or maybe move to some other directory for now) from dapper backports as well
<asac> so now we have:
<asac> 1. xubuntu stuff
<asac> 2. sun-java stuff
<asac> 3. mplayer stuff
<gnomefreak> removing totem-mozilla
<asac> 4. nip2
<asac> 5. ubuntu-meta
<gnomefreak> what vlc pluging is needed? they have some for sound (arts alsa) and about another 8 or so
<asac> 6. ubuntu-php*
<asac> gnomefreak: ? try just to install default vlc mozilla plugin
<asac> and use what that brings in for you
<asac> e.g. just vlc i guess
<gnomefreak> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<asac> mozilla-plugin-vlc
<asac> yeah
<asac> right
<asac> just install that and hope that something soundish comes with that
<asac> otherwise we might want to ask on debian bug for details
<asac> but first lets try ... looks like a fail-safe testcase
<gnomefreak> will let you know as soon as i test it. i have to cancel my PT in a little while
<asac> hmmm venkman definitly needs to be updated to at least edgies version ... maybe go for feisty one
<asac> the dapper venkman will not work on 2.0
<asac> oh how i hate this dapper 2.0 thing ... will cause me restless nights at some point i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: iirc that didnt build but i will try again unless your doing it. i have a call to make and smoke with 1st coffee and i will be back
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> what is the full name of the venkman thing? ill grab it while im on phone
<asac> mozilla-venkman
<asac> apt-get source it in edgy/feisty ... then build in dapper (where you have your firefox backport installed)
<gnomefreak> yep i have to install everything again
<gnomefreak> should i add ~mt1 to the end of the version
<gnomefreak> too high and you will have issues upgrading to edgy
<asac> gnomefreak: use: ~dapper0.mt1
<asac> so we can release with ~dapper1
<asac> ok?
<gnomefreak> 0.9.87-6ubuntu1~dapper0.mt1
<asac> yeah ... if edgy version is 0.9.87-6ubuntu1 ... then yes
<gnomefreak> 0.9.87-1
<bluekuja> asac: do you know if there is the possibility to install a security device in firefox using a tool and command line?
<gnomefreak> ^^ edgys
<asac> bluekuja: security device? what kind?
<asac> gnomefreak: append ~dapper0.mt1 to whatever edgies version is
<gnomefreak> why?
<gnomefreak> im building feistys no?
<asac> if there is a version in edgy, better use that
<asac> so we get a clean upgrade path
<bluekuja> asac: for reading smart cards
<asac> e.g. dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<gnomefreak> k
<bluekuja> asac: using an ubuntu packager (opensc)
<bluekuja> *package
<asac> hmm
<asac> i have no idea ... i know that you can use a pgp device with enigmail
<bluekuja> asac: https://launchpad.net/bugs/72584
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72584 in opensc "Installing Mozilla-opensc package not enough to use smart cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<asac> oh if there is a package ... then probably it should work
<bluekuja> that's the bug
<asac> let me see
<asac> what that package installed
<asac> installs
<bluekuja> it should allow you to use smart cards with firefox
<bluekuja> but it doesnt work
<bluekuja> and you have to do it manually
<asac> http://www.opensc-project.org/opensc/wiki/MozillaSteps
<asac> thats the instruction
<bluekuja> yeah, we are trying to do something to fix it
<bluekuja> that y I asked
<asac> bluekuja: did you find the spurious changelog entry?
<asac> in grandparadiso?
<asac> i get it now as well :)
<asac> (interestingly)
<bluekuja> it was a white space here
<bluekuja> but I tried it today
<bluekuja> re-starting
<asac> where?
<bluekuja> branching et all
<bluekuja> and I get it again
<bluekuja> -.-
<asac> where is the white-space?
<bluekuja> it was on my entry
<bluekuja> but today is ok
<bluekuja> and I still get it
<bluekuja> currently I'm investigating
<bluekuja> but it seems everything ok
<gnomefreak> asac: why is iceape-calendar empty?
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> tthe binary is empty pitti just said it in #ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> 07:51 <           pitti > gnomefreak: iceape-calendar binary is empty; I'll  accept it for now, but I guess it should be fixed
<asac> yeah
<asac> ah ... i remember
<gnomefreak> is that because what i thiink it was
<asac> they dropped it :)
<asac> i mean upstream dropped it
<gnomefreak> your kidding?
<asac> from source tarball
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac>  --> debian now produces a handcrafted tarball
<gnomefreak> ok so we remove it from our build
<asac> now we can either decide to drop -calendar
<asac> or do it the same way as debian
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, i would vouch to drop it
<gnomefreak> drop it we will have sunbird to replace
<asac> gnomefreak: sunbird nor lightning will be integrated in iceape though
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> but hey ... iceape doesn't deserve a calendar :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ii  will see if just dropping -calendar helps
<gnomefreak> k ty
<gnomefreak> should i drop edubuntu as well?
<gnomefreak> from dapper repo
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: actually, it doesn't make sense
<asac> you *have* to prepare a patch
<asac> instead of recreating orig.tarball
<gnomefreak> for?
<asac> ... so we can use iceape tarball from debian
<gnomefreak> thought we were dropping -calendar
<asac> yeah ... but then ... i don't know... its like if we do our own tarball anyways, we can do seamonkey as well
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> and creating tarball has always been a pita for you
<asac> gnomefreak: so do it once:
<asac> concentrate!!!
<asac> create a proper tarball for ubuntu
<asac> download debian tarball
<asac> extract them next to each other
<asac> *without* debian/ dir of course
<asac> just *plain* origs
<asac> then run a diff -ru /path/to/debianorigdir /path/ubuntuorigdir
<asac> aeh wrong
<asac> just
<asac> then run a diff -ru debianorigdir ubuntuorigdir
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea is to get the differences of debian orig and ubuntu orig once
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> then use that diff to patch debian sources during build
<asac> gnomefreak: you will do it
<gnomefreak> im still waiting for you to look at them
<gnomefreak> i did this already
<asac> copy the instructions above ... then you will succeed
<asac> gnomefreak: you did it wrong
<asac> definitly
<asac> because you had no differences
<asac> if you produce a fresh orig.tar.gz now, then it should work
<gnomefreak> asac: please look at the ones i uplaoded already you said they were good and to leave them there
<gnomefreak> a day of screwing around with them remember
<asac> where are they?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill ge tit
<gnomefreak> get it
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/
<gnomefreak> asac: there
<asac> don't see
<asac> diff-Nr.diff is not good
<gnomefreak> diff.Nurp.txt and diff-ur.txt
<DarkMageZ> on ubuntu feistys 2.0.0.4 package. if i throw in --disable-cairo into the rules. will that kill cairo? and what side effects might i suffer?
<asac> those are not good
<asac> they don't contain any relevant change
<asac> i upload a good orig
<asac> for ubuntu
<asac> you can download and diff it
<asac> with latest debian
<asac> DarkMageZ: svg will break
<asac> e.g. not work
<asac> maybe build will fail too because you try to build svg
<asac> without cairo
<DarkMageZ> so i'll change --enable-svg to --disable-svg :)
<asac> you should be able to start with MOZ_DISABLE_CAIRO=1 environment variable
<asac> ... that should have the same effect
<asac> without a respin
<DarkMageZ> hmm, i'll give that a shot
<asac> maybe its MOZ_ENABLE_CAIRO=0 ... but i think its DISABLE
<asac> gnomefreak: forget it we need a good 1.1.1 tarball to compare
<asac> because there are changes beneath the calendar/ directory that we need to capture
<gnomefreak> why 1.1.1 we are already done with 1.1.2
<asac> see above
<gnomefreak> just change it in .2
<asac> if we don't have a good 1.1.1 debian tarball you need to produce one as well
<asac> gnomefreak: read above ... .2 doesn't have a calendar/ directory ... so we will miss changes
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with the one you uploaded
<asac> it doesn't have calendar/ directory
<gnomefreak> either way im not gonna beabel to it for a few hours (maybe 4-5)
<asac> yeah ... produce a debian and a ubuntu orig.tarball :/
<asac> for 1.1.1
<asac> sorry for that, but otherwise we will  always have big troubles
<asac> once we have a good diff, i can even try to fix it in a way that we can drop the patch at some point
<gnomefreak> so we have no good ubuntu orig tar at all?
<asac> no
<asac> you have to produce both for 1.1.1
<asac> as debian tarbal isn't available anymore
<gnomefreak> wtf
<asac> yeah ... but do it right one time ... then we are out of this hell
<asac> for a long time
<DarkMageZ> i tried both enable=0 and disable=1
<DarkMageZ> i'll just rebuild to make sure
<gnomefreak> how in the hell would you like me to prduce a debian tar without debian anything for 1.1.1
<gnomefreak> if the tar isnt around than the files arnt around
<gnomefreak> also means that our debian branch is pretty much usless as well
<asac> gnomefreak: you do it the same way as you do for us
<asac> but you use debian svn checkout
<asac> instead of bzr branch
<asac> gnomefreak: you can use our debian branch as well
<asac> just branch a revision before the 1.1.2 changelog entries appeared
<asac> gnomefreak ... branch our debian branch with revision 50
<asac> aeh 59
<asac> sorry
<asac> e.g. bzr branch -r 59 urlfordebianbranch
<gnomefreak> if i use svn wont need our debian branch to do anything
<asac> bzr branch -r 59 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/debian-1.1.x
<asac> yes ... use debian branch
<gnomefreak> dont use svn
<asac> yes ... don't use svn
<asac> and branch revision  69 of ubuntu-1.1.x to get a good ubuntu 1.1.1 tarball
<asac> bzr branch -r 69 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> ok stop there for now, repo is done everything built everything removed
<asac> gnomefreak: great!!
<gnomefreak> not really
<asac> i will now setup a fresh dapper chroot and see what happens
<gnomefreak> i have no clue if it works
<asac> gnomefreak: i will try
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> would it make sence to get the diff now before building orig.tars since once i unpack tars im at same place
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't understand
<asac> you have to produce orig first
<asac> then go to /tmp/
<asac> extract both there
<asac> and then diff them
<asac> they will have a different dirname
<asac> so no problem
<asac> e.g. *don't* extract at same place
<asac> goto /tmp/
<asac> to do that
<gnomefreak> ok let me see this i have 30 minutes max
<gnomefreak> no im sorry i have a bit longer
<gnomefreak> crap i need the 1.1.1 source dont i
<asac> yes
<asac> of course
<gnomefreak> than extract move files produce orig
<asac> yes one time for debian-1.1.x branch
<asac> one time ubuntu-1.1.x
<asac> then extract both orig in /tmp/
<asac> and diff them
<gnomefreak> diff -ru debianorigdir ubuntuorigdir??
<asac> yeah
<asac> (however the dirs are called
<asac> i think its just like the dir of branch was called
<asac> )
<gnomefreak> right. and it will make and name the diff itself
<asac> but you will see :)
<asac> no ... the diff will be dumped to console
<asac> take a look if its reasonable and then redirect to a file
<asac> which is then the patch file
<asac> we need to look at
<asac> (e.g. if its ok
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> )
<asac> maybe use diff -rup
<asac> (if it doesn't choke) ... otherwise use diff -ru
<gnomefreak> got a while before i can do much of anything
<gnomefreak> you didnt push 1.1.2 into NEw yet did you?
<asac> hjmf: when do you plan to apply for ubuntu membership btw?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... would like to have -calendar thing fixed
<asac> ... but without the patch that won't work well
<gnomefreak> yeah thats why i asked
<asac> i hate bzr bd
<gnomefreak> bd?
<asac> yeah bzr buildpackage
<asac> bzr builddeb
<asac> (short hand for that)
<gnomefreak> ive heard of that
<gnomefreak> are we uploading 1.1.1 again with fix or just screw it and fix in 1.1.2
<asac> gnomefreak: we produce the patch based on 1.1.1
<asac> then i use that patch and apply it against 1.1.2
<asac> so no ... 1.1.2 will be next upload
<gnomefreak> ok so 1.1.1 will stay the way it is
<asac> bluekuja: i pushed the granparadiso branch ... fixed the whitespace and now it builds with bzr bd --merge .
<bluekuja> asac: wooohoo
<asac> so you should be able to start the *real* work :)
<bluekuja> branching
<asac> maybe pull latest
<gnomefreak> we need to merge it to bzr as well
<bluekuja> asac: I prefer to branch it out again
<bluekuja> I made some local changes
<asac> yes
<asac> just branch it cleanly ... and start with a bzr bd --merge --dont-purge . ... after that you can develop in build-area/...
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 14 Jun 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Jun 13:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 15:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 16:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 14:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<asac> like in *normal
<asac> *
<bluekuja> asac: ok
<asac> bluekuja: cool
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm was there no devel meeting?
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a link for code.lp?
<gnomefreak> oh nvm
<asac> bluekuja: revision 22 is the latest
<asac> in case http sync lacks behind
<asac> bluekuja: yes wait a second
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/
<asac> damn
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/granparadiso
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^ branch that
<bluekuja> thanks
<asac> but if you still get revision 20 ... pull again in a few minutes
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> latest revision is 22
<bluekuja> oki :)
<asac> changelog and control is already changed to granparadiso
<asac> once it built for you we need to rename binary packages and adapt some patches
<asac> then done :)
<bluekuja> sounds great
<bluekuja> we can make it for tomorrow
<bluekuja> I think
<bluekuja> asac: mmm
<bluekuja> still on rev. 20
<asac> bluekuja: i think that the tarball i uploaded yesterday had a wrong name (maybe you already fixed it)
<asac> it should be firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha5.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> already fixed
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... wait 3 minutes
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> then do bzr pull
<bluekuja> ok
<gnomefreak> chmod +x debian/rules?
* gnomefreak cant remember
<gnomefreak> that was it :)
<bluekuja> asac: sure to have pushed it?
<bluekuja> seems still on 20
<asac> yeah ... it takes time ... damn
<asac> bluekuja: can you try to branch with sftp?
<asac> you probably cannot write ... but maybe you can read :)
<bluekuja> asac: let's try with sftp
<asac> sftp://bluekuja@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Easac/firefox/granparadiso/
<asac> try that
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> http apparently has been moved to some cluster setup ... so it takes long till it gets synched
<bluekuja> not a branch
<asac> i ask the bzrlp guys
<bluekuja> ok
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> its not building proper orig
<gnomefreak> do you care what version is in changelog?
<asac> what doesn't work? debian or ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> iceape (1.1.1-3.mt8) feisty; urgency=low is latest changelog entry
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... drop the .mt8
<asac> maybe that helps
<gnomefreak> ubuntu it builds a hidden .orig.tar.gz
<asac> e.g. just temporarily
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> gnomefreak: can you push bluekuja into mozillateam? ... i then he can branch with sftp from mozillateam branches
<asac> it just takes ages
<gnomefreak> he is a member afaik
<bluekuja> asac: I'm already in
<gnomefreak> i approved him weeks ago
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> maybe a month or so
<bluekuja> yeah
<gnomefreak> that did it much better :)
<asac> oh :)
<asac> bluekuja: ok i push it to mozillateam then
<asac> so you can branch with sftp
<bluekuja> sounds great
<asac> ok launchpad people are poking at it ... synch to http should not take longer than 1-2 minutes
<asac> anyway ... currently pushing to mozillateam
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bzrlp people look into this phaenomenon
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> but it appears to have concept, because yesterday we waited ages for iceape branch to sync
<asac> and finally gnomefreak pulled from sftp
<gnomefreak> we have an issue
<asac> to get latest
<asac> @schedule berlin
<gnomefreak> debians doesnt seem to want to build its own orig
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 14 Jun 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Jun 19:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 21:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 22:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 20:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<asac> hmm ... ok 2.5h till meeting
<gnomefreak> maybe because iceape_1.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> already exsits
<gnomefreak> exists
<asac> yeah ... move it away after you produced debian
<asac> otherwise you mess it up
<asac> (maybe you already did ... so redo :))
<gnomefreak> good thing i already moved it but kept one copy there
<asac> good ... lucky man :)
<gnomefreak> how do i upack them if named the same
<gnomefreak> i would have to rename one of them
<gnomefreak> maybe make one iceape_1.1.1-ubuntu.orig.tar.gz?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> you just go to /tmp/
<gnomefreak> cant put 2 files same name in same dir
<asac> then tar xzf /path/to/debian/iceape*orig.tar.gz
<asac> you don't need to have them in the dir where you want to extract
<asac> then tar xzf /path/to/ubunt/iceape*orig.tar.gz
<asac> bzt you can rename if its more convenient for you
<asac> its more important that they produce different directories
<asac> just try to find a way
<asac> to have them next to each other (the extracted directories)
<asac> you can extract at differnt places and then move to same location with different name
<asac> or whatever you want
<asac> bluekuja: push has finished
<asac> bluekuja: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso
<asac> there you find the url
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> let's branch
<asac> bluekuja: you can just say pull
<asac> in what you have branched alrewady
<asac> e.g. bzr pull NEWURL
<bluekuja> asac: deleted previous branches
<asac> hmm ok.
<bluekuja> asac: branching
<bluekuja> changelog is already ok?
<gnomefreak> asac: piping output to iceape.diff?
<gnomefreak> running first pass atm
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> lest see
<asac> lets see :)
<gnomefreak> so far looks good so when its done ill pipe it and upload it for you
<asac> yeah
<asac> are there differences?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> Like Debian -> Ubuntu ?
<asac> there should be just a few
<gnomefreak> alot of them to be honest but i have to re run it i forgot something but im fixing it
<bluekuja> asac: bzr: ERROR: Unprintable exception DebianError: dict={'_preformatted_string': None}, fmt='A Debian packaging error occurred: %(message)s', error='message
<asac> yes tarball is wrong
<bluekuja> tarball name?
<asac> yes
<asac> does it tell you where it looks above that?
<asac> try if you have that file
<asac> i got that error when my tarball was named bad
<bluekuja> ../tarballs/firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha5.orig.tar.gz
<asac> does it exist?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> try ls ../tarballs/firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha5.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> oh wait
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, gtk was really broken yesterday ... seb pushed a new version yesterday evening ... so gnash should now build again
<bluekuja> asac: worked
<bluekuja> asac: installing build deps
<asac> cool
<asac> should build
<asac> you should take care that gutsy is up-to-date
<asac> yesterday gtk was broken
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> dont worry
<gnomefreak> k cool i saw that this am
<asac> gnomefreak: diff finished?`
<gnomefreak> no i had to step away
<gnomefreak> ok while its running i go shower
<bluekuja> asac: building
<asac> jau ... if that works you can start to rename binary packages
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> should be as simple as changing names in control*
<asac> and bzr mv debhelper files
<asac> e.g. firefox-trunk.install -> firefox-granparadiso.install
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> maybe do the bzr mv of all those files in one checkin
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> ah ... and i guess that firefox-trunk is in path in those files
<asac> if you look into them you will see
<asac> but modifying the files should be done in a separate checkin i guess
<bluekuja> think so
<asac> e.g. first change control + mv files
<asac> second -> fix paths in them
<asac> third ... maybe fix patches ... and rules
<asac> :)
<asac> sounds easy ;)
<asac> hehe
<bluekuja> asac: mmm
<bluekuja> patch failed
<bluekuja> again
<bluekuja> same of yesterday
<asac> for me it just worked
<bluekuja> mmm
<asac> please show me what files you have in build-area/firefox-granparadiso-*/
<bluekuja> can't find file to patch at input line 9
<asac> e.g. just an ls on top level dir
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> yes ... i guess your tarball is bad
<bluekuja> firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha5                   firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu0.dsc
<bluekuja> firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu0.diff.gz  firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha5.orig.tar.gz
<asac> no ... inside
<asac> in firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha5
<asac> or show me the content of
<asac> firefox-granparadiso_3.0~alpha5.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/100852
<asac> bluekuja: you  have a bad tarball
<bluekuja> great
<asac> its completely wrong layout
<bluekuja> I downloaded the on you posted
<asac> you made the orig out of the upstream tarball
<asac> no
<bluekuja> on people.ubuntu.om
<bluekuja> m
<bluekuja> m
<asac> you appear to have extracted it
<asac> then extracted the tarball thats in there
<asac> and then repacked that
<bluekuja> asac: can you please point me
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/firefox-granparadiso-3.0~alpha5.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> to that link again
<bluekuja> tnx
<asac> i guess it happened because you wanted to do it *manually*
<asac> and didn't know about "embedded" tarball layouts :)
<asac> so you might got confused
<bluekuja> I tried it manually
<bluekuja> too
<bluekuja> and that confused
<bluekuja> it was inside a tar.bz2
<asac> bluekuja: thats why get started with bd ... and then go to build-area/....
<asac> where you will find the right layout
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> now downloading
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> no problem :)
<asac> just remember to rename that tarball (e.g. - -> _)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ok downloaded
<bluekuja> works now
<bluekuja> I didnt see there wasnt tar.bz2
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... you tried to setup manually and got confused
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> embedded tarball is good ... because otherwise creating the diff.gz takes ages
<bluekuja> firefox got a non-standard setup
<bluekuja> that's why
<asac> no ... its embedded tarball layout
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> not everyone use that
<asac> which is common for packages thata are based on a huge code-base
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> yes ... its not the first thing you do when you learn to package :)
<asac> but now you know :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I know that this method exist
<bluekuja> but I dont use frequently
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/  has both rup and ru diffs, im gone now
<bluekuja> as you know
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when i get back about 2 hours or so
<asac> they are bad
<asac> no difference
<asac> (the .bzr dirs don't count)
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will look what the remove.nonfree script does
<asac> gnomefreak: will let yo know when you return
<asac> oh distro meeting has been moved ahead
<asac> red_herring: yt?
<DarkMageZ> where can i find oldschool firefox 1.0.*? http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/ doesn't have it.
<asac> try ftp.mozilla.org as server
<asac> releases is stripped to reducce the load on main mirrors
<DarkMageZ> oh cute. even 0.1 :)
<asac> in meeting soon
<bluekuja> asac: build never ends
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> yeah ... what cpu/mem?
<bluekuja> 3.2 Ghz 1 GB ram
<DarkMageZ> i count 1.5-2 hours on an amd athlon xp 2100 with 768mb with a clean ccache.
<asac> yes ... that right for athlon
<asac> i think on 3.2 ghz you should get 35 minutes or something
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> you should do dpkg-buildpackage -nc if you change something in dehelper files
<asac> should work pretty well
<asac> e.g. not to rebuild everything
<asac> otherwise you won't get much done :)
<bluekuja> asac: built
<bluekuja> succesfully
<asac> jau
<asac> great
<asac> you can go directly to build-area
<bluekuja> now
<asac> and do your bzr operations there
<asac> just remember to push your changes back to the main dir:
<asac> bzr push ../../balblabla
<bluekuja> In build-area
<asac> before you try remove build-area
<bluekuja> I've got only .debs
<bluekuja> diff.gz
<bluekuja> dsc
<asac> yeah
<asac> you have to pass --dont-purge
<asac> as i said above
<asac> otherwise it will be cleaned
<asac> on successfull build
<bluekuja> I have to change all trunks files
<bluekuja> and names
<asac> now you can dpkg-source -x firef*.dsc
<asac> hope that .bzr dir was included in diff.gz
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> try if you can do bzr operations before changing anything
<asac> otherwise its a pita
<asac> ...for you
<asac> ok meeting
<bluekuja> asac: damn, no bzr folder
<bluekuja> -.-
<asac> yeah
<asac> just start the bzr db
<asac> bd
<asac> and if it starts to build abord
<asac> then work normally in build-area
<asac> bzr folder should be there
<bluekuja> lets see
<bluekuja> asac: doesnt work
<bluekuja> not a branch
<bluekuja> for bzr bd
<bluekuja> gonna import bzr folder
<bluekuja> from branch
<asac> yeah ... but wierd ... worked for me
<bluekuja> asac: now
<bluekuja> I change all names
<bluekuja> to granparadiso
<bluekuja> one commit
<bluekuja> then
<asac> what names?
<bluekuja> I update control
<asac> we use firefox-granparadiso
<bluekuja> firefox-trunk
<bluekuja> yeah, that's what I mean
<asac> ah ok
<bluekuja> need to change them
<bluekuja> from -trunk
<bluekuja> to -granparadiso
<asac> yes the debhelper ones, right
<asac> inside them there might be -trunk pathes
<asac> those need to be changed as well
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> need to do them manually
<bluekuja> cant use bzr mv
<asac> no ... please use mv
<asac> everything else is bad ... really
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<asac> and you *can* move ... thats for sure
<bluekuja> asac: done
<asac> bzr mv debian/firefox-trunk.install debian/firefox-granparadiso.install
<asac> will work
<bluekuja> yeah, done
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ah
<asac> fine
<bluekuja> but things inside
<bluekuja> I modified them by hand
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> done
<asac> but in a second commit?
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> all in one
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah ok .... not what i hoped for, but should work
<bluekuja> changed name from trunk to granparadiso
<bluekuja> what to do now?
<asac> in control as well
<bluekuja> done
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> in control(.in) ?
<asac> look in rules
<bluekuja> done
<asac> is there -trunk named somewhere?
<bluekuja> done in rules too
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> fixed too
<asac> try to spin
<bluekuja> oooooki
<asac> bluekuja: at best push it to your main dir
<asac> in case something bad happens
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> re-adding
<bluekuja> tarballs
<bluekuja> and spinning
<asac> why readding?
<asac> what do you do?
<asac> sounds strange
<bluekuja> it wasnt on build-area
<asac> ah ... so you did it in main dir directly
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> asac: building
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you when done
<asac> k
<bluekuja> asac: if it works
<bluekuja> we're done?
<asac> dunno :)
<asac> youz have to test if it works
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> if binary is named properly et al
<bluekuja> gonna test it
<asac> ok meeting is over
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> still building
<bluekuja> I'm working on something I got assigned
<bluekuja> .desktop file missing
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> but should finish soon
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> if you are on your 3.ghz system
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: for registering .desktop files
<bluekuja> dh_desktop is the script
<bluekuja> if I'm right
<asac> drop them to /usr/share/applications/
<asac> he?
<asac> no idea
<asac> i don't use dh_desktop
<asac> but maybe thats wrong
<bluekuja> I've added a .desktop file
<bluekuja> need to change rules
<asac> why?
<asac> is there no .install ?
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> (I'm talking about another app)
<bluekuja> not firefox
<asac> ok so a rather basic package design :)
<asac> yeah i know
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> was just wondering
<bluekuja> just need to add
<bluekuja> package.install
<asac> ah ok
<bluekuja> and I'm done
<asac> k ... you renamed firefox-trunk-dom-inspector (and -dev and all) et al as well?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> everything
<asac> fine
<asac> really cool
<asac> bluekuja: oh you need to edit the trunk-fsh patch
<asac> otherwise it will fail (or packages will be empty)
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> no problem
<bluekuja> should I stop the build?
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> oki
<asac> bluekuja: please make a backup
<asac> branch
<bluekuja> yeah, already done
<bluekuja> befoe
<bluekuja> *before
<bluekuja> lets change it
<asac> then just rename the trunk-fsh patch to granparadiso-fsh
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> change the name in series file (in patches/) dir
<asac> and edit granparadiso-fsh
<asac> you will see
<asac> if you look into it
<asac> just don't mess around with whitespaces (or with lines that have a - or noting in front of it)
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: gonna substitute
<bluekuja> everything
<bluekuja> with gedit
<bluekuja> trunk --> granparadiso
<asac> yeah replace -trunk with -granparadiso
<asac> but look at diff to see that it was sane what you diff before you commit
<asac> (e.g. to learn the good practice :))
<bluekuja> hehehe
<bluekuja> I commit and I diff
<asac> first you diff
<asac> then you commit :)
<asac> but i know what you mean
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> diff clean
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> modified name
<bluekuja> and stuff inside
<bluekuja> now I delete the diff
<bluekuja> and I start merging
<gnomefreak> good news?
<gnomefreak> asac: please tell me the diffs are good
<gnomefreak> yay iceape hit archives :)
<bluekuja> asac: buildin
<asac> gnomefreak: no they are not
<asac> gnomefreak: i will look at the remove.nonfree script
<asac> maybe it doesn't do a thing anymore?
<asac> gnomefreak: please look into the file calendar/sunbird/app/brand.dtd.in
<asac> that should be in your origs
<asac> Do you see Debian or Ubuntu in there
<asac> or even Mozilla ?
<asac> gnomefreak: oh sorry
<asac> all my fault :)
<asac> i thought we sed around more
<asac> :)
<asac> so everything is fine
<asac> we can use debian origs in future :)
<asac> sorry for the pain that has cost you ;)
<asac> the changes are just sunbird specific
<asac> those files probably don't exist for iceape
<asac> gnomefreak: i guess i owe you a few beers :) ... but hey, I always repacked them as well :)
<salty-horse> gnomefreak, need any assistance from me on the cursor bug?
<gnomefreak> salty-horse: not yet i have a bunch of other things i need to get done first
<gnomefreak> asac: so what are we doing about 1.1.2
* gnomefreak is now confused
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> gnomefreak: we are taking the one i prepared
<asac> oh no
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> but calendar s still empty?
<asac> hehe me is confused as well
<asac> gnomefreak: i will take debian orig
<gnomefreak> s/s/is
<asac> run remove.nonfree on it (because we remove more files now)
<gnomefreak> and make all the changes over again?
<asac> and package it as a new tarball
<asac> no
<asac> its all ok
<asac> i just do that and i am done
<gnomefreak> k, im installing 1.1.1 atm and i need to check patch
<gnomefreak> i was pissed lastnight
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> go button wasnt there
<asac> yeah i red that
<gnomefreak> but its here in gutsy :)
<asac> ok let me finish 1.1.2
<gnomefreak> let me know before you finish it :(
<gnomefreak> screw it leave it as is
<gnomefreak> ill add some to patch after it hits
<asac> gnomefreak: we can always update afterwards .. or when mike pushes an update
<asac> if you don't get it now, we can add it later
<asac> if you think you will get it soon let me know
<asac> i can hold back upload then
* gnomefreak just thinking maybe drop the print button from tool bar (to keep it sinular to ffox)
<gnomefreak> simular*
<asac> actualyl i don't know if its really a good idea to change the default layout a lot
<asac> i mean seamonkey developers already think about that :)
<gnomefreak> not very good or they would have added the go buttom
<gnomefreak> button
<asac> yeah ... i never use go button
<gnomefreak> or no matter what you do opens search side bar
<asac> iceape is more for the fans of old mozilla suite
<asac> which didn't have a go button afaik
<gnomefreak> asac: even enter brings up searcch
<asac> yeah thats mozilla way
<asac> if you want to search you type your words in location bar and press enter
<gnomefreak> to bring you everywhere but wher eyou wwant to go?
<asac> you can change to that behaviour for firefox as well
<asac> actually i have that in firefox set
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> no ... you have to tpye http://www.launchpad.net
<asac> and you will directly go to that page
* gnomefreak types in www.ubuntu.com i want to go to link not to search
<asac> or just www.ubuntu.com should work as well
<gnomefreak> not without my patch
<gnomefreak> thats why i wanted that there
<asac> i don't understand actually
<asac> if you type www.ubuntu.com you go to www.ubuntu.com page, right?
<asac> or do you get to google?
<gnomefreak> asac: type in link address say www.ubuntu.com hit enter it would bring you the search sidebar up
<gnomefreak> not directly brin gyou to page
<gnomefreak> it googles the address you type in address bar
<asac> yeah ... then use http://
<gnomefreak> now with patch you hit enter it brings you to www.ubuntu.com
<asac> and it will go directly there
<gnomefreak> asac: how many people use http://
<asac> just want to say, don't change too much
<asac> otherwise people *will* complain :)
<gnomefreak> usabilty i would think is better than adding a button
<asac> and its you who has to dear with the angry users then :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i agree i was just thinking about the print button
<asac> gnomefreak: i would first package properly ... then get some experience about what users like and don't like and then try to improve things
<asac> maybe with upstream together
<gnomefreak> yeah i am like i said just a thought :)
<gnomefreak> i can remove it locally since i dont like it
<asac> hmm i am spinning a ffox 2 and don't know why?
<asac> e.g what i want to test o rwhat i did
<asac> hmm
<asac> its just building ;)
<asac> maybe i started the build accidentially?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> flash works in it :)
<gnomefreak> we might have issues with java
<gnomefreak> i dont think its browsers i think its java
<gnomefreak> anyone here on 32 bit feisty with sun-java*-package installed?
<bluekuja> me
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<gnomefreak> can you go there and run the test
<gnomefreak> let me know what it says please
<bluekuja> just a mom, installing one package is missing
<gnomefreak> ok
<bluekuja> it wants to remove all my system
<bluekuja> for it
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> for what?
<gnomefreak> not java
<asac> bluekuja: whats up with the build?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, for java want to remove tons of packages
<bluekuja> asac: still building
<gnomefreak> shouldnt
<asac> when started?
<bluekuja> asac: 10 mins
<bluekuja> ago
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I know
<bluekuja> but he wants to do
<bluekuja> t
<bluekuja> *it
<gnomefreak> asac: remember java bug not being able to see applets
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape i can play pogo the java applets work fine (so maybe it is ffox bug)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, that's definitely bad
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: it shouldnt want to remove anything unless they are all java dependant
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I know but for an uknown reason wants to remove tons of packages
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: can you pastebn the packages
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, awww my problem
<bluekuja> had to force something
<bluekuja> before
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> gnomefreak: is it broken in firefox?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you verify that?
<asac> (java)
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i havent tried since the other morning (maybe yesterday?)
<asac> everywhere or just some special use cases?
<gnomefreak> whatever day hug day was
<asac> yesterday
<asac> bluekuja: is java broken for you as well?
<bluekuja> asac: can't check
<asac> why?
<asac> 64bit?
<bluekuja> if I install a package, tons of packages gonna be deleted
<bluekuja> for a force I did
<bluekuja> need to fix it later
<gnomefreak> gnome-www-browser == no iceape (any reason off hand why?)
<asac> yes
<asac> aehm
<asac> gnomefreak: look in .postinst
<asac> for iceape-browser
<asac> in debian/ dir
<asac> is there an update-alternative invokation?
<asac> if so, is there an alternative installed?
<asac> bluekuja: work in chroot for development
<asac> :)
<asac> you should have a few at hand, in case you break one you can directly go to another :-D
<gnomefreak> just x-www-browser and mozilla both i have set to iceape
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, had to test new desktop-utils
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> but i cant open links now
<asac> thats bad
<asac> aeh i mean that we cannot verify
<asac> i will try i guess
<asac> have to setup gutsy32 chroot for taht
<gnomefreak> now it works it seems (wonder why it didnt in tbird :(
<asac> java in tbird?
<asac> you are talking about tbird?
<gnomefreak> cant open a browser by clicking on a link.
<gnomefreak> im working on it
<asac> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: does the link point to the proper iceape script?
<asac> e.g. the alternative?
<asac> if so, you most likely need the patch of hjmf
<asac> for makefile.in
<asac> maybe ask him if he can do that for the seamonkey mozilla.in as well (it is probably wanted upstream as well)
<asac> s/makefile.in/mozilla.in/
<gnomefreak> it might be how i have it set to run in prefferences
<gnomefreak> since there was no iceape entry i used custom
<gnomefreak> iceape %s i beleivve
<asac> yeah
<asac> there should be mozilla entries still
<asac> they should work
<asac> (e.g. replace mozilla -> iceape)
<gnomefreak> no iceape one though unless that is sensible browser
<asac> for that just create a link in /usr/bin/mozilla to /usr/bin/iceape
<asac> yes
<asac> can you start x-www-browser from command line?
<asac> is that alternative set to iceape?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> it starts by calling iceape-bin
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> if it works then i don't know
<asac> you will figure out :)
<gnomefreak> would be nice to have an entry for it in system>prefferences>perferred apps
<gnomefreak> assuming desktop file hold that
<gnomefreak> but it works from irssi just not tbird
<gnomefreak> its tbird
<gnomefreak> not me
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> tbird is broken
<asac> or wait
<gnomefreak> maybe
<asac> no it shouldn't be broken?
<asac> is it?
<asac> i think it aheres gnome preferences only
<asac> use gnome preferred applications application
<gnomefreak> maybe
<asac> to set iceape %s
<gnomefreak> tbird wont open links except in ff
<gnomefreak> no matter what it is set to it seems
<gnomefreak> that will work for irssi(gnome term)
<gnomefreak> but not tbird
<bluekuja> asac: built
<asac> bluekuja: cool ... please test
<bluekuja> firefox-trunk-gnome-support_3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<bluekuja> firefox-trunk-dbg_3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<asac> oh
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> need to fix those
<asac> to missed control entries
<asac> if you did that you just need to run
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -nc
<asac> so you don't do a full rebuild
<asac> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<bluekuja> need to change control
<bluekuja> stuff
<asac> maybe remove the .deb files before building
<bluekuja> firefox-trunk-dev_3.0~alpha5-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<asac> so you can better see what gets created
<bluekuja> need to fix those
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> yes
<asac> control[.in]  file
<asac> please fix both for now
<asac> (is there a control.in at all?)
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> asac: It has been already fixed
<bluekuja> strange
<bluekuja> control files are correct
<asac> yeah ... look at timestamp
<asac> maybe its from last build
<asac> left over
<asac> are ther firefox-granparadiso* packages as well?
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> hmm
<asac> are the -trunk packages empty?
<asac> e.g. size?
<asac> is it close to zero?
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> 2 of them yes
<bluekuja> original is ok
<bluekuja> ok now all updated
<asac> hmmm you sure you have no trunk in no control* file?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> there was
<bluekuja> 2 trunk
<bluekuja> now changed
<asac> how?
<asac> ah ... you forgot two
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> that really is odd anyway i have to get some shit done ill be back
<bluekuja> should I test firefox-granparadiso deb?
<asac> bluekuja: just run the -nc buildpackage to test
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: first fix the packages
<asac> then test
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ok cu
<bluekuja> asac: where should I put the tarball now?
<bluekuja> right after debian?
<bluekuja> asac: we're not using bzr bd anymore
<asac> bluekuja: what do you do?
<asac> i mean you have a ready do use directory
<asac> why don't you stay in there
<asac> otherwise you will loose hours/days with this firefox package always building from scratch
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> really
<asac> no joke
<asac> what happened to the directory?
<asac> where you just finished the build?
<asac> its still in shape for a test build
<asac> not using that dir to do more development wastes time
<bluekuja> building now in build-area
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> does bzr work in there?
<bluekuja> yes
<asac> yeah ... but why did you say that it doesn't?
<asac> bluekuja: remember to pass --dont-purge
<asac> otherwise your build-directory will be remmoved again
<bluekuja> which command should I use then?
<bluekuja> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc?
<bluekuja> as you told me
<asac> bluekuja: so build-area is still the directory that produced the debs?
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> yes then just dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> be sure that you push your bzr changes back to main dir
<asac> e.g. by using bzr push ../../maindir
<red_herring> asac: hm?
<asac> red_herring: hey ;)
<red_herring> hey
<red_herring> wanna know whats smart?
<red_herring> pouring boling water on your hand
<asac> you wanted to help on the php webservice :)
<red_herring> yeahhhhh i do
<asac> yeah ... thats definitly a smart thing :)
<asac> cool
<asac> i am currently setting up the extension that will redirect plugin requests to that web service
<asac> do you have any preferred place where this testserver will run?
<asac> e.g. so i can add the right url?
<red_herring> umm
<gnomefreak> asac: let me know when you push changes to mozilla-team branch for iceape so i can merge
<asac> or should i take care that we get a hosting place for that?
<red_herring> asac: i got hosting
<red_herring> just tryin ti think of where
<asac> ;)
<red_herring> http://j.rj.selfip.com/test/
<asac> red_herring: how easy is it just to take the request, then do the request for the user at mozilla.org and return the result of that?
<asac> e.g. as a first step?
<asac> hmmm red_herring is that a dsl line?
<asac> we can use that for pre-testing
<red_herring> cable =p
<bluekuja> asac: building
<asac> red_herring: cool 2mb?
<red_herring> comcast
<asac> bluekuja: cool
<red_herring> i get 500kbps up
<asac> bluekuja: did the backpush work ?
<red_herring> asac: yeah i can foward everything
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> red_herring: ok ... for pretesting tahts definitly enough
<asac> red_herring: programmatically (e.g. in php code)?
<bluekuja> asac: I'm building into build-area now
<asac> red_herring: i have no idea how easy that is to do in php (e.g. running a http request)
<red_herring> asac: fairly
<red_herring> all i have to do
<red_herring> is forward the http request
<asac> bluekuja: yes, but did you successfully push your commits to your "main" directory from there?
<red_herring> grab mozillas
<red_herring> and then add in our own
<asac> red_herring: can you still modify the response?
<asac> red_herring: cool
<asac> when can you setup a basic proxy (that adds nothing) ?
<red_herring> asac: course
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, the fixes of control files
<asac> good
<asac> bluekuja: the build should go rather quick ;)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> hope so
<bluekuja> :O
<bluekuja> asac: when built
<bluekuja> should I test all paths
<bluekuja> and names?
<asac> how is the binary called?
<asac> firefox-granparadiso?
<asac> or still firefox-trunk ?
<asac> e.g. /usr/bin/firefox-*
<bluekuja> yeah, all things like that
<asac> dpkg -L firefox-granparadiso should have all files beneath /usr/lib/firefox-granparadiso and /usr/share/firefox-granparadiso
<bluekuja> ok, let's wait it finish
<asac> further the packages should have reasonable sizes
<asac> e.g. main package about 10 MB
<bluekuja> yeah ok
<asac> others not close zero
<asac> if that looks good test if firefox-granparadiso works well
<asac> if it shows the proper name
<asac> if the menu is ok
<red_herring> hey what was the url of the mozilla plugin site?
<asac> (e.g. gnome menu)
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> red_herring: wait a second ... you can find it in about:config ... but here:
<red_herring> i was gonna ask what to search for
<asac> pfs.datasource.url    ...
<asac> https://pfs.mozilla.org/plugins/PluginFinderService.php?mimetype=%PLUGIN_MIMETYPE%&appID=%APP_ID%&appVersion=%APP_VERSION%&clientOS=%CLIENT_OS%&chromeLocale=%CHROME_LOCALE%
<asac> red_herring: you can remember it easily ... it starts with 'pfs.' aka plugin finder service :)
<red_herring> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: I go to eat for a while
<bluekuja> when I'll be back should be all ready to test
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> bluekuja: yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: mozpad is the new debugging stuff?
<asac> url?
<gnomefreak> planet mozilla
<asac> let me see
<gnomefreak> i was just reading blog on it let me get it
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought breakpad was
<Admiral_Chicago> wait breakpad is the crash handler
<asac> where?
<asac> i thought breakpad as well
<asac> but maybe that was just a code-name
<gnomefreak> http://www.allpeers.com/blog/2007/06/14/minutes-from-mozpad-irc-meeting-13-06-2007/  (minutes from meeting
<asac> or something
<asac> mozpad might evolve to be an IDE
<asac> sounds much more than "debugging stuff"
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> I believe Mozpad should focus on the following high-impact investments:
<asac> * reducing the barrier to entry for developers (code and documentation); * providing tools for viral programming (view-source, copy-paste, debugging and inspecting code) * evangelizing the platforms strengths
<asac> ouch ... copy-paste ;)
<asac> viral programming
<asac> (from http://moon.mozpad.org/)
<red_herring> wtf
<red_herring> the PluginFinderService.php on my page
<red_herring> returns the EXACT same result as the mozilla one
<red_herring> yet firefox doesn't understand taht mine is xml
<red_herring> literally, the source is a 1 to 1 match
<asac> hmm
<asac> red_herring: does it start with <?xml ....
<asac> ?
<asac> red_herring: if so, there must be no newline above that
<bluekuja> asac: omg still building
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> red_herring: further you might need to tweak the mime type
<red_herring> yeah
<red_herring> asac: exact same checksum too =p
<bluekuja> asac: gonna finish in minutes
<asac> red_herring: text/xml i guess
<red_herring> 8cb279d9617bef7a728e61e99a24d546  PFSmoz
<red_herring> 8cb279d9617bef7a728e61e99a24d546  PFSrj
<asac> red_herring: wait a second i can show you the source of PluginFinderService.php
<red_herring> of theirs?
<asac> red_herring: whats that?
<asac> red_herring: yes
<red_herring> please do
<asac> http://lxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/source/toolkit/mozapps/plugins/service/PluginFinderService.php
<asac> header("Content-type: application/xml");
<asac> i think "no-newline at start" + right content-type should do the trick
<red_herring> ahhhhh
<red_herring> yeah
<red_herring> heh
<red_herring> it does the trick
<Admiral_Chicago> haha
<red_herring> you can redirect your pfs to my site
<asac> red_herring: cool ... do you get results?
<asac> e.g. for flash?
<red_herring> yeah
<asac> that is really cool
<bluekuja> asac: woooohoo
<bluekuja> everything ok :)
<asac> red_herring: can you dump the xml of a result somewhere
<asac> red_herring: so we can see the syntax for our "own" entries
<asac> bluekuja: great
<asac> bluekuja: how many commits do you have?
<bluekuja> asac: 2
<asac> bluekuja: please backup, then uncommit 2 times
<asac> and then just commit to get all in one commit
<asac> before you publish
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, I think I'll do everything again
<bluekuja> to be SURE
<asac> bluekuja: no
<asac> you can just
<asac> bzr uncommit
<asac> 2 times
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> then just commit
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> to commit all at once
<red_herring> asac: i was thinking making a database for that
<bluekuja> asac: now I test
<bluekuja> stuff
<bluekuja> and then I do it
<red_herring> asac: we can either just throw the extras in the script or add them to a database
<asac> red_herring: actually we have to setup a database, that is build from wading through what packages we have
<asac> red_herring: i think on the  long run we need  database ... at some point even caching of pfs.mozilla.org results
<asac> so we don't have to call them for every similar request like (1 million times someone wants flash)
<asac> red_herring: ok ... lets think about the database
<asac> red_herring: i will try to take are then that we can fill that database
<asac> i thiunk the most basic layout is something that maps the combination of all parameters to a package
<asac> what parameters do we have?
<asac> 1. mime-type
<red_herring> well
<asac> 2. app-id ?
<red_herring> the db should be indexed by mimetipe
<red_herring> *mimetype
<red_herring> like
<asac> yeah ... it can be indexed by the whole tuple to speed things up
<red_herring> have a table for every mimetype
<asac> we have app-id + mime-type + application version
<red_herring> and if the table doesn't exist? we just ignore that plugin and send them the default mozilla response
<asac> those need to be mapped
<asac> yes
<asac> right
<bluekuja> asac: impossible running firefox-trunk in menu entry
<bluekuja> need to change it
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<asac> you need to fix firefox-trunk.desktop
<asac> in debian
<asac> you have to bzr mv it
<asac> and change the content
<asac> you just need a -nc build after that (no need for a full recompile)
<asac> red_herring: what are the parameters that are passed to the plugin finder service?
<bluekuja> asac: mmm...if I start it with firefox-granparadiso
<asac> red_herring: ok i see them its:
<bluekuja> It opens up 2.0.0.4
<red_herring> mimetype, appid, appversion, clientos
<red_herring> chromlocale
<asac> mimetype, appID, appVersion, clientOS, chromeLocale
<asac> red_herring: ;)
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: did you close firefox first
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, nice question :)
<bluekuja> now closed
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: only one can be open at a time
<gnomefreak> 2nd one will launch whatever the first one is
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, thanks for the hint
<bluekuja> it works now
<bluekuja> granparadiso here
<gnomefreak> yw :)
<bluekuja> omg it rocks
* gnomefreak updating feisty's trunk
<gnomefreak> or not, shit
<bluekuja> gonna use granparadiso for now on
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> red_herring: what do you get as clientos ?
<bluekuja> is really fast
<asac> red_herring: e.g. the exact string?
<red_herring> clientOS=Linux%20x86_64
<asac> bluekuja: so  .desktop file was correct?
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<asac> red_herring: let me think
<bluekuja> started it from console
<red_herring> umm
<bluekuja> gonna change it locally first
<red_herring> if i did this
<asac> red_herring: somehow we need a way to determine distribution
<red_herring> i'd index it by mimetype -> os/arch type -> chromLocale
<asac> red_herring: can you look at http headers send by client?
<red_herring> asac: of course
<asac> red_herring: yeah ... i think we should index it by all and allow NULL values in case there is no variant available
<asac> e.g. by all we have
<asac> red_herring: if we are perfect we would make the package table (with name, description) multi language capable
<asac> so we can add descriptions in different languages
<asac> but maybe not for the first version
<asac> red_herring: we should be able to find feisty somewhere
<asac> or edgy
<red_herring> umm
<asac> red_herring: in the user agent string
<red_herring> ah
<bluekuja> asac: firefox .desktop name is ok
<red_herring> in the user agent string
<red_herring> yes
<bluekuja> executable is bad
<red_herring> asac: thats independent of the request
<red_herring> but still can be taken into consideratoin
<asac> red_herring: yeah its hackish ... but for now good enough
<asac> red_herring: i will figure out a way to get that info into the URL at some point
<bluekuja> asac: icon bad too
<asac> red_herring: but first we need to live with that i guess
<asac> red_herring: so we need to index by "distribution" as well
<bluekuja> asac: ok fixed in local now works
<asac> so we see if a package is available for feisty et al
<asac> bluekuja: so you have three commits now?
<red_herring> asac: true
<asac> bluekuja: or did you already merge the first two like i said?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, need to do last
<bluekuja> I did it locally need to import it
<asac> if you have committed you have three ... then just bzr uncommit 3 times and commit all at once
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> red_herring: ok ... so lets use a simple package table: just packagename, short description, version
<asac> and index that by the fields we talked about
<asac> red_herring: you think you can setup a .sql script that sets up that table layout?
<red_herring> no
<asac> (for now for mysql i guess)
<red_herring> i suck at mysql
<asac> red_herring: ok ... i can do that
<red_herring> heh
<red_herring> thanks
<red_herring> sorry, databases never were my thing
<asac> red_herring: ok let me create a bzr repo where we can put our things. Can you give me the initial version of the .php script? so i can add it to that?
<red_herring> http://j.rj.selfip.com/test/PluginFinderService.phps
<red_herring> woo phps
<bluekuja> asac: so all in one commit you said?
<bluekuja> and then I publish
<asac> red_herring: did we need to use https?
<asac> red_herring: or did mozilla just eat unsecure http url as well?
<red_herring> umm
<red_herring> mozilla won't take normal http last i checked
<red_herring> lemme check again
<red_herring> oh
<red_herring> nvm it odes
<asac> red_herring: i mean the source :)
<asac> i cannot get it because it just is running
<asac> i mean i get RDF back
<red_herring> ?
<bluekuja> asac: ?
<asac> red_herring: you PluginFinderService.php script
<asac> i don't see any php code in it because i cannot download the source
<red_herring> yeah
<red_herring> phps
<red_herring> http://j.rj.selfip.com/test/PluginFinderService.phps
<gnomefreak> asac: bluekuja does the branch have embedded tarball?
<asac> red_herring: oh damn
<Admiral_Chicago> when I install Gnash, how do i get the plugin to be found my Firefox
<asac> red_herring: i did a wget
<gnomefreak> for gran....
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, nope
<asac> red_herring: and just saw html
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, need to download it from people.ubuntu.com/asac
<asac> red_herring: maybe next time just copy the file ;)
<red_herring> heh
<asac> red_herring: now i can copy-paste :)
<bluekuja> on bzr you find only debian dir
<red_herring> too lazyyyy
<gnomefreak> k what is the branch link?
<red_herring> its not a terribly sophisticated script =p
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/granparadiso
<red_herring> 6 whole lines
<gnomefreak> ty
<bluekuja> gonna publish new stuff in minutes
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ;)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: let me know once pushed please.
<bluekuja> ok ;)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ is the link
<gnomefreak> you left out ht e~
<gnomefreak> the ~
<bluekuja> yeah sorry
<asac> red_herring: but i assume you can you code sql queries in php ... e.g. if you need i can give you the select statements afterwards ?
<red_herring> yeah
<red_herring> though im a little rusty
<red_herring> ive done it before
<asac> red_herring: cool ... then I will do the sql basics tomorrow and maybe add some sample data
<red_herring> k
<gnomefreak> asac: is there a reason for using a tarball for granparadiso instead of svn or cvs?
<asac> red_herring: yes ;) ... we are all to refresh our self :)
<red_herring> also, $_SERVER[HTTP_USER_AGENT]  is the way to find out if they're using edgy or feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... upstream released the tarball
<asac> gnomefreak: while trunk is updated from cvs so we can build any day we want :)
<asac> red_herring: yes ... we probably need just gutsy for now ;) ... but later feisty and gutsy+1
<gnomefreak> yeah i figured that. we need to change trunk to build for gran... if we build that way
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... trunk is trunk :) ... its just that it currently uses the granparadiso branding
<gnomefreak> that is assuming its more than a name-version change
<asac> gnomefreak: but its just a random snapshot
<red_herring> asac: yeah, all are easy to searhc for
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: any idea how to install flash player on 64 bit systems? I mean the "official" way
<asac> gnomefreak: the granparadiso package will only be updated when new releases get out
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<red_herring> nspluginwrapper?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: install nspluginwrapper
<Admiral_Chicago> i've found a ton of hacked up scripts, but nothing official
<gnomefreak> did they decide if they are gonna release tarball (weekly or sometime frame?)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: its simple:
<bluekuja> asac: is StartupWMClass=Firefox-Granparadiso-bin correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'll research that
<asac> install it like upstream says
<asac> then run nspluginwrapper -----with-some-arguments--from-doc :)
<gnomefreak> example each alpha release or weekly builds
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: thats in gutsy right, not in feisty?
<gnomefreak> that tarball is huge
<asac> bluekuja: i have no idea ... i guess its still Firefox-bin ... but we can try ... when the startup notification doesn't disappaer when the initial window pops up then its wrong :)
<bluekuja> there was
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes nspluginwrapper is new in gutsy
<bluekuja> StartupWMClass=Firefox-Trunk-bin
<bluekuja> before
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: but you can just apt-get source it and then build and install in feisty
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: should work
<asac> bluekuja: at best try
<asac> i think Firefox-Trunk-bin never worked as well
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: if you start from menu ... you see a startup notification (e.g. in the desktop taskbar)
<asac> that should disappear when first window shows up
<bluekuja> lets see
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: if you let me know a day in advanced i can see if i cant get it in feisty repo for you/anyone else
<bluekuja> asac: works
<asac> gnomefreak: in preview?
<bluekuja> with Firefox-granparadiso-bin
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> bluekuja: change that to something wrong so can compare
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> ... or didn't it work with trunk in the name?
<gnomefreak> can build from gutsy source and backport it (im sure depends on very little)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes should be easy (though not sure) :)
<gnomefreak> asac: only one way to find out
<gnomefreak> but wont do it for the fun of it
<bluekuja> asac: keeps loading
<bluekuja> for some time and then works ok
<Admiral_Chicago> asac gnomefreak: i ask because i'm writing xubuntu documentation. I just need to know the official way
<asac> i am currently drafting the nspluginwrapper script that will allow our 32-bit plugins to be seemlessly installed on amd64
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: what do you mean a day in advance?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: for gutsy?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: thought you wanted it built for feisty
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: for gutsy there will be improvement
<asac> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-nspluginwrapper
<asac> so don't too much
<Admiral_Chicago> nope, just looked for it and couldn't find it which is wh i asked
<gnomefreak> its gonna be an on going project during pre gutsy release
<asac> it should be straight forward like:
<asac> amd64 users just install flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> for feisty it might make sense, but then we need nspluginwrapper in our repo or in feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: you cannot backport, because you need amd64 :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i have to do it i guess ;)
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> good point
<asac> yeah :/
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: if you need that package for something i need at least two days pre-notice to get it sorted out :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i don't need it, i just need to know that it exists.
<asac> yes right.
<gnomefreak> ok that link is wrong too
<asac> though testing it might be beneficial ;)
* gnomefreak goes searching
<gnomefreak> or not
<asac> red_herring: can you dump an example result somewhere?
<Admiral_Chicago> I would test but I have a 32 bit system
<gnomefreak> asac: you might want to  fix branch
<gnomefreak> firefox 2.0 preview package - granparadiso
<asac> red_herring: so i can see what other info might be helpful in db
<gnomefreak> that should be 3.0 no?
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> gnomefreak: ah you mean description
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw and yes
<asac> fixed
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak grabbing and building it tonight for testing
<Admiral_Chicago> where does flash install again , is it ~/.mozilla/profile/*.default
<asac> upstream flash?
<asac> or ours?
<Admiral_Chicago> or is it /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<asac> its linked to that place
<asac> the real .so file is at
<Admiral_Chicago> say i were to install flashplugin-nonfree, you need to chose the firefox profile
<asac> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: atm you can't install that package on amd64 (because of depends)
<Admiral_Chicago> don't you have to chose the path?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i will fix that, but than nspluginwrapper will run
<asac> automatically
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ajh
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i know, but I'm working on just the 32 bit now
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you should not encourage them to install globally
<asac> say they should install locally only
<bluekuja> asac: committing
<asac> e.g. ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bluekuja> and pushing
<Admiral_Chicago> so with path would you pass adobe's plugin?
<asac> no idea ... i think you get ask if you want global or per user
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i don't have that folder.
<asac> if you say per user it automatically gets to right place
<Admiral_Chicago> let me reinstall it
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: it will be created
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: try what adobe installer does for you
<asac> bluekuja: cool
<asac> let me take a look
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm reinstalling to see the default options.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: right
<asac> bluekuja: push finished?
<bluekuja> not yet
<bluekuja> writing
<asac> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, no that was the adobe install script, the one in the packages does not require you to do taht
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: as i said
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you cannot install the package
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: on amd64
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: if you want to write instructions you have to tell them how to do that with adobe installer
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: once the package can be installed on amd64 (which I will do soon), you won't need your docs anymore, because all will happen automagically :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: if you want you can help on that instead ;)
<asac> its basically just an update of the .postinst script
<asac> of the flashplugin-nonfree package
<asac> and adding dependencies for amd64 (so i32-... libs get installed)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: sure I'd like to help
<Admiral_Chicago> So I will write up the documentation to showthat
<Admiral_Chicago> that you can install it
<Admiral_Chicago> soon
<asac> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-nspluginwrapper
<Admiral_Chicago> not now.
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNspluginwrapperSpec#preview
<asac> sorry that is the spec
<asac> i will finish it this week ... so we can start implementing it next week ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> great
<bluekuja> asac: pushed
<asac> bluekuja: your checkin looks perfect in the web :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso/changes
<asac> press expand all
<asac> maybe your comment could have been a bit more verbose, but that is fine :)
<bluekuja> yeah^^
<bluekuja> you know that I do short comments
<bluekuja> hehe
<asac> bluekuja: cool you even repulled the latest from my branch :)
<asac> (maybe more like an accident .. but who cares) :)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
* gnomefreak gets beat for short comments :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> yeah ... but short comments imply that your changes are not worth much ... because you don't spend the time on the comment that the change deserves
<asac> at least i feel that way :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: granparadiso is REALLY nice
<bluekuja> it's damn fast too
<asac> yeah lots of improvements in the layout engine
<asac> huge patches landed ... maybe keep an eye on how the password manager works
<asac> its pretty bleeding edge and things might be broken
<asac> currently hot issues can be found on the blockers page
<gnomefreak> you wanna laugh or cry?
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Blockers
<asac> gnomefreak: both :)
<asac> gnomefreak: how sad is it?
<gnomefreak> the directory from granparasimo is empty
<gnomefreak> hint pretty frigging bad
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> which directory?
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you doing?
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> i grabbed the branch and its empty
<asac> ah ... no
<asac> i just pulled from it
<gnomefreak> it gave me granparaismo folder but nothing inside
<asac> 4 minutes ago
<asac> granparaismo --> see the spelling
<gnomefreak> i have a .bzr
<asac> or is it a typo
<gnomefreak> but no debian
<asac> gnomefreak: just bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso ?
<gnomefreak> yeah i keep typoing it
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> i used clone
<asac> yeah thats the same
<asac> but that url?
<gnomefreak> its still empty
<asac> gnomefreak: remove it again ... and try again
<gnomefreak> i got it from your LP page under code
<gnomefreak> ok will try again
<asac> this must be a follow up problem of something messy before
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<asac> yeah ... either use ~mozillateam ... or ~asac ... they should be in sync atm
<gnomefreak> never mind
<gnomefreak> the tar was done downloading not bzr :(
<gnomefreak> ummmm you built the orig.tar for us?
<asac> bluekuja: #
<asac> By Andrea Veri <andrea@seagate> 4 minutes ago
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> im sure thats not how mozilla named it
<asac> you should set your EMAIL= environment properly
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<bluekuja> that's my localhost
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> bluekuja: look man bzr
<asac> to see what variables you can set
<asac> and play abit around with bzr commit; bzr log; bzr uncommit
<asac> to see if its right
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> gnomefreak: the easy way to build is now bzr bd :)
<asac> tarballs/ directory  with tarball
<asac> next to it put the clean bzr branch
* gnomefreak doesnt know how to use it
<asac> then build bzr bd --merge .
<asac> you need bzr-buildpackage installed for that
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-mozillateam) wb ubuntulog
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> ok cool paradiso builds ... lets see what gets out of it
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> next big thing would be to stem a xulrunner-trunk build and make firefox-trunk build against that ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/gutsy_builds/work/granparadiso/debian$ bzr pull
<gnomefreak> Using saved location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/granparadiso/
<gnomefreak> No revisions to pull.
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, use mozillateam branch
<gnomefreak> theres another branch?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i will push not before i verified ;)
<asac> .. this time :/
<asac> but it looks good from what i see
<gnomefreak> where is this mozillateam branch at?
<gnomefreak> im only showing asacs
<gnomefreak> as found it
<gnomefreak> ah*
<asac> gnomefreak: found it?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> ok i am off for today ;) ... fridays i start early :/
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> night
<bluekuja> asac: gnight :)
<gnomefreak> does bzr bd --merge use the internet to build or is it still done as if you were using dpkg-buildpackage?
<gnomefreak> wait a minute, asac no need to use -i.bzr? or should we be adding that to command since building with .bzr is bad
<gnomefreak> answer tomorrow
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, no dont need internet for it
<bluekuja> just
<bluekuja> bzr bd --merge
<bluekuja> nothing more
<bluekuja> nothing less
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> the problem there is you will have binaries that you dont want during upload
<gnomefreak> thats why we were using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k3C1C3C2A -i.bzr
<gnomefreak> -kKEYID
<gnomefreak> it would not use .bzr in build
<gnomefreak> with the -i.bzr
<gnomefreak> im assuming since .bzr is still there its gonna use it in build
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, dont worry about .bzr dir
<bluekuja> bzr bd will do everything
<bluekuja> bzr bd --merge
<bluekuja> and you're done
<gnomefreak> ah there is a --native flag that will use .bzr in build
<gnomefreak> so im gonna assume that it wont include native by default
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> it wont include that
<gnomefreak> this looks like a wrapper for dpkg-buildpackage
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> it's quite nice
<bluekuja> quite limtied
<bluekuja> *limited
<bluekuja> for now
<gnomefreak> looks fairly nice but long run we will have to see, plus its another differnet way to get used to
<gnomefreak> all packages seem to use a different way to buidl
<gnomefreak> build
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> is something different from stantard way
<bluekuja> but it's usefull
<bluekuja> to check clean stuff
<bluekuja> after
<bluekuja> by doing bzr status
<bluekuja> so you know what's going on in your build directory
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> it has its perks
<bluekuja> you just need to make some practice
<bluekuja> and it will be easy
<bluekuja> to setup correct layout
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> yep and tonight/tomorrow will be alot of practice
<gnomefreak> i have notes i take just incase im having a bad day
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> why you need bzr bd tomorrow/tonight?
<bluekuja> iceape?
<gnomefreak> plus we have different ways each mozilla package builds
<gnomefreak> yep and gran..
<bluekuja> well gran is ready
<bluekuja> need asac to do some tests
* gnomefreak has a feeling iceape is gonna be a beast (im hoping he tested it)
<bluekuja> and it's done
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> gran is quite nice
<bluekuja> works perfectly
<bluekuja> just a long build
<asac> bluekuja: did plugins work for you?
<bluekuja> 30-35 mins
<asac> for me they don't :(
<gnomefreak> he should be done with iceape and uploaded by now (he was working on it 12 hours ago
<bluekuja> asac: nope, they didnt work :/
<asac> gnash somehow displays in bad place
<gnomefreak> 30-35 crap i wish
<asac> and totem didn't work at all
<gnomefreak> more like 2-4 hours
<bluekuja> asac: same
<bluekuja> I tried gnas and totem
<bluekuja> as you suggested
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> asac: no need for -i.bzr :)
<asac> yeah ... maybe object frames still have some glitches because of new reflow code
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: not?
<gnomefreak> from what bzr-buildpackage --help says it has a flag for --native
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... thats not what we do
<gnomefreak> so im gonna assume it would incude native
<asac> we have to stay with orig
<asac> --native is source without diff.gz
<gnomefreak> we had to add the flag for dpkg-buildpackage
<gnomefreak> no exclude native
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> but i dont see a --no-native flag
<asac> yeah ... i think thats not needed for bzr bd
<gnomefreak> or anything the like
<asac> i mean its not needed to pass -i.bzr
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> just bzr bd --merge . :)
<gnomefreak> ill test iceape tonight (assuming you already built it)
<asac> add --dont-purge if you want to work on the tree afterwards
<asac> yeah it will build
<asac> i am pretty sure ;)
<gnomefreak> work on the branch?
<gnomefreak> like push?
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<bluekuja> wtf happened?
<gnomefreak> its gonna purge build dir?
<gnomefreak> thats not good :( one build per use
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, everything will be done in build-area
<bluekuja> so dont worry
<asac> if you don't pass --dont-purge it will purge the extracted source in build-area
<asac> not the .deb and source files
<bluekuja> yeah
<gnomefreak> oh ok much better
<gnomefreak> --dont-purge          Don't purge the build directory after building
<asac> its pretty clean ... you just have a dir ubuntu_bzr/ where all your branches reside ... no junk nothing
<asac> all junk accumulates in build-area
<gnomefreak> build dir to me is the exstracted dir
<asac> which you can use as an apt archive as well :)
<asac> yeah ... by that definition *your* build dir will be in build-area if build fails or if you pass --dont-purge
<gnomefreak> would be nice if it included a tarballs dir with a tarball in it :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<bluekuja> LOL
<bluekuja> *lol
<bluekuja> that's not
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, it's a quite nice method
<bluekuja> just need to focus on what need to be done for the layout
<bluekuja> and taadah
<bluekuja> builds great
<gnomefreak> it is, i just have to get used to not moving files by hand ;)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> oh build iceape 2 times and granparadiso once :)
<bluekuja> asac: why they called it using italian words?
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> nope just once
<asac> bluekuja: no idea :)
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<gnomefreak> kubuntu people have been busy
<asac> bluekuja: maybe to attract you :-P
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: this one was nice xD
<asac> maybe its the same in spanish?
<bluekuja> mmm
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<bluekuja> only italian
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> in italy we say "grande"
<bluekuja> for big
<bluekuja> so grand is an abbreviation
<bluekuja> for next work
<bluekuja> "grandeparadiso" sounds bad
* bluekuja is going to bed!
<bluekuja> gnight gnomefreak, asac
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> night ... me too
<gnomefreak> ill be in and out for a little while
<asac> yes cu tomorrow gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> cu
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-15
<gnomefreak> can we change the .desktop file for granparadiso so it reads granparadiso instead of firefox (development version)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... will do
<gnomefreak> asac: ty
<gnomefreak> asac: is the commit/push the same?
<gnomefreak> ok now im confused, we are still building iceape-calendar with iceape?
<asac> gnomefreak: he? ... yes i hoped that debian tarball had it included
<asac> now i am unsure :)
<asac> but i think we can just grab the stable tarball
<asac> let me see
<gnomefreak> i havent tried to see if it works
<asac> oh
<asac> no its not 1.1.x
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i was assuming no after what pitti said
<asac> its empty atm
<asac> i have to talk to debian maintainer ... e.g. if he wants to drop it or add it to tarball forever :)
<gnomefreak> all iceape calendar is is sunbird right?
<asac> somehow related, but not the same
<asac> iceape-calendar is for iceape what lightning is for thunderbird
<asac> e.g. more or less an calendar extension
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> gnomefreak: debian bug 428775
<ubotu> Debian bug 428775 in icedove "*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08edfac0 ***" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/428775
<asac> acutally it has been moved to be a "gutsy" bug
<gnomefreak> asac: if seamonkey no longer supports it i say dont add it back but it is a good idea to build with it ino
<asac> have we retrieved something similar from other gutsy users?
<asac> gnomefreak: i think so yes.
<asac> i just want to check back with debian
<asac> if he committs to maintain it in orig, then fine
<gnomefreak> yes im not sure about the invalid pointer part
<asac> but i don't think so, because he alrewady way pissed on stable security upload
<asac> ... as he had to add it there manually
<asac> gnomefreak: no other report?
<asac> then probably his install is borked
<gnomefreak> im not sure if it has been reported. let me try something
<gnomefreak> iceape-gnome-support is borked
<gnomefreak> on gutsy we get :
<gnomefreak> ***MEMORY-WARNING***: iceape-bin[30489] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
<asac> yeah we get that everywhere in mozilla products atm
<asac> i think its a new warning from latest glib
<asac> gnomefreak: there should be an upstream bug ... can you search?
<asac> i will then develop a fix
<asac> (e.g. if there is no patch upstream yet)
<gnomefreak> upstream bug for glib bug?
<asac> mozilla bug
<gnomefreak> but the warning im getting?
<asac> yeah ... just search for g_thread_init + MEMORY-WARNING
<asac> if there is a bug it should show up imo
<gnomefreak> ok give me a few im fixing my mess up
<asac> yeah ... no need to hurry
<asac> appears to cause not much troubles ;)
<gnomefreak> than smoke than look :)
<asac> but i see people claiming that this is the reason for all there crashes in future :)
<asac> so better fix it ;)
<asac> instead of arguing hundreds time
<asac> ok send mail to debian maintainer list
<gnomefreak> first look nothing found but i havent had coffee nor smoke yet
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... get coffee ... smoke 2 cigarettes ;)
<asac> then look again
<asac> :-D
<asac> debian bug 428775 was about tango icons
<asac> wtf
<ubotu> Debian bug 428775 in icedove "*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08edfac0 ***" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/428775
<asac> what are those tango icons ... its not the first crash we received because of them
<gnomefreak> IMO tango is fairly ugly but lots of people love them
<asac> are they in some package?
<gnomefreak> tango == gtk iccon set
* DarkMageZ agres with gnomefreak 
<asac> yes i know
<asac> can you try ... apparently thunderbird just crashes right away if you try to use them
<asac> WHY!!!
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> not sure what source package is
<gnomefreak> asac: i dissagree
<asac> are they installed by default?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: on what do you disagree?
<asac> that thunderbird crashes?
<gnomefreak> give me a minute and ill test but i am 80% sure tbird isnt crashing due to that icon set
<asac> yeah ... but its definitly not the first who reports that problem goes away using these
<asac> aeh no using these
<Admiral_Chicago> evening...
<gnomefreak> change icons than start tbird?
<gnomefreak> tbird is running fine i think i see your email too
<gnomefreak> lol @live or let die
<gnomefreak> tbird works fine with tango icon theme. might want to make sure they are not doing something else
<gnomefreak> btw i used to use tango icons and tbird always worked
<gnomefreak> maybe is tbird running when they change icon theme?
<gnomefreak> still dont see upstream bug on it (the glib error) brb smoke again
<asac> i will ask reporter to help more
<asac> bug 119836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119836 in thunderbird "Latest version hungs after downloading new mail" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119836
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: do you remember the PW for the channel
<Admiral_Chicago> seems i forgot it after all...
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try some more things
<Admiral_Chicago> i got it i think
<gnomefreak> this channel?
<gnomefreak> i dont think i ever had it (sure i can find out if needed though)
<asac> ok granparadiso pushed to NEW queue
<asac> ... and updated my bzr branch
<asac> accordingly
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<gnomefreak> how long are we gonna leave it in gutsy?
<asac> actually ... the copyright checkin should be merged to firefox-trunk branch as well
<asac> dunno :)
<asac> it will be in universe
<asac> so ... maybe forever ;)
<asac> e.g. update if final comes out
<asac> through SRU :)
<asac> this package is of high strategic value ... ubuntu should be the distribution that you use if you want the latest and greatest firefox :-D
<asac> actually ... I am thinking about pushing this to debian as well
<asac> rofl
<asac> maybe rename package from firefox-granparadiso to just granparadiso
<asac> but i will have to ask mofo about it first ;)
<gnomefreak> that would be nice but i think (after helping people for a couple of years) that they wont have a clue and it seems only a handful know how to check with apt-cache
<gnomefreak> motu?
<asac> he?
<asac> in debian they definitly know about apt-cache
<gnomefreak> yeah it seems the users in #ubuntu dont :(
<asac> ah ... yeah ... those that don't have a clue shouldn't use it
<gnomefreak> and i wish i was joking
<asac> i guess once its in the word will spread through forums et al
<asac> so ... those that are good enough will find out
<gnomefreak> i heard yesterday that ubuntu devels should troll the forums for wishlist posts for gutsy lol
<asac> wishlist posts?
<gnomefreak> i told him to start filing bugs
<asac> announce posts to attract more testing
<gnomefreak> asac: things that people want to see in gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: can you install latest gnash in gutsy?
<asac> e.g. mozilla-plugin-gnash ?
<gnomefreak> gnash == 64 bit?
<asac> should be version 0.8.0..something
<asac> no ... gnash is on every architecture
<asac> (64-bit as well)
<gnomefreak> trying
<gnomefreak> what part is said to fail?
<gnomefreak> 0.8.0.cvs....
<gnomefreak> oops -cvs
<gnomefreak> let me know when you push copyright to trunk
<gnomefreak> i will than update trunk package
<asac> gnomefreak: for gnash? it should just work ;)
<gnomefreak> installs fine
<asac> damn i prpared an announcement for gnash ... now i cannot find it
<gnomefreak> i thought you asked because of the bug on it fails to install
<asac> ubuntu-user@lists.ubuntu.com ... is that a valid list?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> not ubuntu-users?
<asac> ah forget about it
<asac> will just post to -devel ... and post a forum post i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have gnash installed?
<asac> (have you removed other flash plugins?)
<asac> can you please ensure in about:plugins that you only have gnash serving flash content
<asac> ??
<asac> then please test easy-codec-install (before i send out announcement)
<asac> like: uninstall gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<asac> visit http://www.youtube.com and see if a codec install dialog pops up when you want to watch a video
<asac> that dialog should suggest you to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg ... and allows you to select it for install
<asac> once your install has finished and you closed the install wizard, the video should just resume to play
<gnomefreak> i have gnash i didnt remove flash
<gnomefreak> k ill test
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> there is no java plugins in about:plugins in firefox
<gnomefreak> this isnt good
<gnomefreak> the add/remove button on the add/remove applications dialog is greyed out
<gnomefreak> double clicking it brings up confirm dialog
<gnomefreak> now the add/remove button is right
<gnomefreak> IMHO you shouldnt have to double click the codec before you can install it
<gnomefreak> but i guess that is easy-codec-install that does that
<gnomefreak> other than notes above it works great
<gnomefreak> gnash is working (sweet)
* gnomefreak thinking ofkeeping gnash
<asac> gnomefreak: cool
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see stripes in the left of the video
<asac> or does the film look decent?
<gnomefreak> it looks good
<asac> cool then its hardware/driver related what i see here
<asac> ... sending announcement :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> mike plans to reintroduce calendar
<asac> see maintainer list post
<asac> i will wait half a day then forward that gnash post to forums (to get a feeling how much traffic a post there generates :))
<asac> pushing orig tarball for grandparadiso takes ages :(
<asac> they forgot about my initial orig tarball ... now i have to repush everything :/
<asac> i already disklike fedora ... they only release DVD ... takes ages to pull
<gnomefreak> lol
<bluekuja> heya!
<gnomefreak> fedora7 is only on dvd iirc but <7 is on cd (multiple) and dvd
<gnomefreak> morning bluekuja
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, morning :)
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you wanted the debian/copyright file in trunk package?
<gnomefreak> from granparadiso
<asac> gnomefreak: i want the commit merged into trunk bzr
<asac> there is also MPL file added et al
<asac> bluekuja: moring
<bluekuja> asac: news?
<asac> bluekuja: granparadiso was already up ... i have to repush, because we missed the copyright files :)
<gnomefreak> +N  debian/MPL
<gnomefreak> +N  debian/copyright
<gnomefreak> +N  debian/docs
<gnomefreak> those thats it right?
<bluekuja> asac: oh :)
<asac> bluekuja: yeah its me not doing lintian runs on my packages :)
<asac> bluekuja: but pssst.
<bluekuja> asac: xD
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm really happy for it! :)
<gnomefreak> doessnt really matter
<gnomefreak> i cant upload to it
<asac> bluekuja: you want to update mozillateam branch from my branch, so we can do development over there?
<asac> gnomefreak: i will do the merge
<bluekuja> asac: you mean mozillateam/granparadiso from yours?
<asac> gnomefreak: actually we can move it to mozillateam as well ... its just that i want the branches i release to official archives from in my space
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... i fixed a little bit
<asac> bluekuja: not really fixed ... but improved for upload
<bluekuja> asac: ok gonna get updates
<bluekuja> from your branch and I push to mozillateam
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<gnomefreak> asac: once you do merge you can make mozillateam branch than i can build for feisty?
<bluekuja> asac: sounds great
<asac> gnomefreak: you can do mozillateam branch as well ... just pull mine, push to mozillateam
<asac> gnomefreak: next merge over the license commit i did on granparadiso
<asac> and push to mozillateam branch as well
<asac> gnomefreak: but at best don't push each single preview release changelog entry update to that branch ... as it clutters and makes merges back and forth from/to granparadiso hard
<gnomefreak> well push changes into trunk and ill make branch when i get home later this morning, ill be leaving here in around 30 minutes
<asac> gnomefreak: if we just to main changes on mozillateam branch i can just mark mine obsolete then
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> asac: i was just gonna use existing trunck
<gnomefreak> that way i can pull and commit all and push (have to look up command if i still have it on how to make branch its --use-existing or something like that
<asac> gnomefreak: i can push to mozillateam as well
<asac> ok paradiso now finished upload ... lets get it through NEW now
<bluekuja> asac: done
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/granparadiso
<asac> done what?
<asac> ah pulled/merged ... ok
<bluekuja> pushed up to revision 29
<bluekuja> when do you think it will be processed?
<asac> don't know :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i will ping someone in an hour or so :)
<bluekuja> ehhehe
<bluekuja> sounds great! :)
<bluekuja> asac: new queue is still stoned
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> in debian?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> yes likely nothing is going to happen
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> when will automatic imports stop?
<bluekuja> 5 days
<bluekuja> on 20 june
<bluekuja> asac: btw fische is not yet in, can I ask a sync?
<bluekuja> so it's done manually
<bluekuja> asac: the guy for gmail-notify didnt commented the proxy patch we pushed in ubuntu
<bluekuja> (the one I asked for an NMU)
<gnomefreak> isnt the way to make branch bzr commit  bzr push --use-existing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk
<gnomefreak> or bzr branch
<bluekuja> bzr branch
<bluekuja> bzr branch url
<bluekuja> (http)
<asac> gnomefreak
<asac> can you test if gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<asac> gnomefreak: uninstall it and visit youtube
<asac> do you get codec install again?
<asac> or does it play without that package?
<gnomefreak> rm it and see if easy-codec grabs it
<asac> gnomefreak: actually if sound plays well after that then i posted the wrong package :)
<asac> then its most likely -ugly that needs to be removed to test automatic audio-codec :)
<gnomefreak> i never had it so youtube doesnt need it
<asac> yeah
<asac> can you remove the ugly package?
<asac> and test again?
<gnomefreak> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse?
<gnomefreak> or just -ugly
<asac> is there any other ugly package? otherwise yes
<asac> dunno
<asac> if there is just -ugly then try that
<gnomefreak> removing both just to make sure
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> its searching for plugin
<gnomefreak> gstreamer extra plugins and ffmpeg video plugin
<gnomefreak> ah it keeps log
<gnomefreak> so its ony installing extra plugins package <where -ugly comes from>
<gnomefreak> ok i really need to get in shower ill wait till the install is done
<gnomefreak> sound and picture
<gnomefreak> no lines either
<gnomefreak> bbiab
<asac> gnomefreak: we have a better testcase in debian bug 428775
<asac> now
<ubotu> Debian bug 428775 in icedove "*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/icedove/icedove-bin: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08edfac0 ***" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/428775
<gnomefreak> remind me when i get back i got to get before im late
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: btw bzr branch <url> doesnt work for creating a branch ill look at it when i get home
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, local branch?
<bluekuja> you have to bzr push to create it
<bluekuja> if NEW
<gnomefreak> commit first?
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> bzr init in locqal
<bluekuja> *local
<bluekuja> then do your changes
<bluekuja> bzr commit -m "changes"
<bluekuja> bzr push url
<bluekuja> (sftp)
<asac> gnomefreak: what branch are you trying to create? i am currently pushing to mozillateam (trunk)
<gnomefreak> asac: you already made the mozillateam trunk?
<gnomefreak> i see you did : ty
<asac> gnomefreak: hope so ... didn't see if finish :)
<asac> but should be ;)
<gnomefreak> its up on LP
<gnomefreak> 22 was last revision
<gnomefreak> brb something is wrong here
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 16 Jun 13:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 15:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 16:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 14:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team
<gnomefreak> bug 120337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120337 in boinc "boinc fails to be authorized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120337
<gnomefreak> asac: you busy?
<asac> back
<asac> hat a conference call
<asac> had
<asac> what can i do?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> we may have a bug we cant fix :(
<asac> we have plenty of those i guess ... but lets hear :)
<asac> `
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> im testing all kinds of apps atm. did you see what seb said on the glibc warning?
<gnomefreak> http://rafb.net/p/6KNlSH23.html  just incase you missed it
<asac> no i have not been summoned to that
* gnomefreak missed it too
<asac> yeah its just a warning
<gnomefreak> boinc is not mozilla app and it happens (im betting i can test 50 apps and 30 will spit that out
<asac> which is spit out in recent glib cversion
<asac> but not in in old one
<asac> so it we had this always wrong
<gnomefreak> so why cant they fix it in glibc
<asac> gnomefreak: can you find 2 or 3 small apps that do that?
<gnomefreak> why fix 1000+ apps instead of 1
<asac> i would like to take  a look
<gnomefreak> bug 120337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120337 in boinc "boinc fails to be authorized " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120337
<gnomefreak> theres one
<asac> maybe its a glib bug ... e.g. the application doesn't even use thread facility, but glib wrongfully thinks it does
<gnomefreak> gxine does it
<gnomefreak> anjuta does it
<asac> anjuta is not really a small applictaion
<asac> i want *tiny* applications that have that
<gnomefreak> gwget doesnt do it
<asac> those are best to debug
<gnomefreak> asac: im just going through and testing
<gnomefreak> gxine and bionc are both small apps afaik
<gnomefreak> it seems kde apps are not affected by this at all
<gnomefreak> vlc does it
<gnomefreak> also crashes
<asac> crashes?
<gnomefreak> *** glibc detected *** vlc: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0839a3c0 ***
<asac> crazy
<asac> can you spin the same vlc sources in feisty and see if it doesn't crash?
<gnomefreak> listen was doing it also like that
<asac> on the same testcase`
<gnomefreak> i could
<gnomefreak> vlc isnt ours though right?
<asac> its pretty important ... if it doesn't crash then its a hard regression and loads of apps need a fix
<gnomefreak> the plugin works fine
<asac> ... we should then probably backup the patch of glib that does that
<asac> gnomefreak: doesn't matter imo ... if there is an important issue and we can help to track it down ;) ... why not :)
<gnomefreak> you want me to spin gutsys vlc for feisty?
<asac> at least we are somehow related to -desktop team
<asac> which maintains glib :)
<asac> yes
<asac> if you have time
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe because everyone else is saying screw it
<asac> screw it how?
<gnomefreak> i still dont belive its every other app other than glibc that is kind of hard to swallow
<asac> he?
<asac> no its not glibc
<asac> its glib
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> fine glib than
<asac> at least the g_thread_init thing
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> but its not glibs fault its every other apps fault
<asac> gnomefreak: its just to prove that the regression is in glib :)
<gnomefreak> ^^ kind of hard to swallow no?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes it might be .. but changing the behaviour in such a way that application crash that didn't before would not be nice either
<gnomefreak> i dont have a problem finding the issue at all
<gnomefreak> i just think instead of saying "its not glib" without looking into it other than the warning it spits out is kind of putting it off
<asac> yes right
<asac> either the warning should have always been there (e.g. not glib problem) ... or having this error condition has become more dangerous
<asac> ... so you come up with hard facts, like showing: same application build against feisty version doesn't crash, while against gutsy does
<asac> will help to reconsider
<gnomefreak> he seems to do that with alot of things though lately but nothing will change i will build the gutsy app for feisty and test
<asac> but its not really bad ... i mean if you are a library maintainer you have to turn down everything until hard facts appear
<asac> otherwise you would run after everything and most is not related, so wasting your time
<gnomefreak> what am i building :(
<gnomefreak> i forgot
<asac> vlc
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> ;)
* gnomefreak thinks ive done this before
<asac> source from gutsy, build in feisty :)
<asac> verify actions that crash vlc
<asac> in gutsy
<asac> verify if it crashes in feisty as well
<gnomefreak> will do but you gotta give me an hour or so
<asac> take your time :)
<gnomefreak> im gonna start on it but cant remember how long it took
<gnomefreak> you leaving early today?
<gnomefreak> well early my time
<asac> i will stop *working* early, but will be in and out for a few hours i guess
<gnomefreak> let me know before you leave if you havent heard back on vlc
<gnomefreak> holy shit small app depends on 150 build-deps
<gnomefreak> maybe a while
<gnomefreak> ok im gonna go look for lunch while this crap downloads
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :) ... vlc is probably not a smallish application :)
<asac> but don't say it wasn't your choice :)
<gnomefreak> i wont
<gnomefreak> not smallish my ass its HUGE
<gnomefreak> should have it done later this afternoon/tomorrow
<asac> hehe
<asac> gnomefreak: you could also try to build old glib in gutsy :)
<asac> that would even further track this down
<asac> but maybe you need to spin old gtk as well
<asac> maybe you still have old gtk /glib in your apt cache?
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 16 Jun 17:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 19:00: Technical Board | 20 Jun 20:00: Edubuntu | 21 Jun 18:00: Mozilla Team | 21 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 23 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu US LoCo Team
<asac> when is next CC meeting?
<asac> so hilario can finally become a member?
<gnomefreak> ill look
<gnomefreak> not yet set
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<gnomefreak> he needs to add his info ther
<gnomefreak> e
* gnomefreak gonna start building this than im gone for an hour or 3
<gnomefreak> and i will ping seveas over the weekend if i catch hima nd find out when next meeting is since he sets all that up (or used to) i heard he may be away for a bit
<gnomefreak> is Alex going for membership also?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, did you dod iceape merge?
<bluekuja> *do
<gnomefreak> for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> or bzr
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, feisty I think
<gnomefreak> i have feisty apckages for it
<gnomefreak> i dont think i uploaded them yet
<bluekuja> http://dad.dunnewind.net/iceape/
<gnomefreak> but 1.1.2 should be in repo anyway
<bluekuja> last uploader: john vivirito
<bluekuja> 	1.1.2-1
<bluekuja> debian version
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i cant upload
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, I know, but I can do that merge
<gnomefreak> but i did send 1.1.1 to revu but asac pushed it
<bluekuja> if you wont do it
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: done
<gnomefreak> 1.1.2 is uplaoded
<bluekuja> so why is there?
<gnomefreak> it should be in new
<bluekuja> oh^^
<gnomefreak> that was done 3 days or so ago
<bluekuja> ok tnx
<gnomefreak> asac: has to upload to NEW
* gnomefreak is gonna try to do iceape for a while as it is being used to get me motu
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> gnomefreak: add yourself as maintainer for next upload
<asac> gnomefreak: then nobody will duplicate work
<asac> gnomefreak: i will push new iceape with empty -calendar package
<asac> gnomefreak: mike said he kept it empty intentionally because he plans to add it back soon
<asac> ... so lets follow that road
<gnomefreak> asac: can i do that? since we were told to use motu as maintainer
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah you can.
<gnomefreak> take motu out add me?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> spin and give to you?
<asac> i will take the blame if anybody comes
<asac> its naturally a measure to reduce motus wasting their time
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> gnomefreak: you could also add mozillateam instead
<asac> so people will be attracted here in case they want to help
<gnomefreak> i was thinking that
<gnomefreak> ok i add and push to bzr?
<asac> mozillateam? .. yes go ahead
<gnomefreak> ok you didnt upload 1.1.2 yet right?
<asac> what is last changelog entry?
<asac> you see?
<gnomefreak> let me check
<bluekuja> asac: is true that DDs doesnt see well adding dpatch systems in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> new upstream version
<bluekuja> asac: e.g in a package without it
<asac> bluekuja: no idea ... actually i think its nice if you get a distinct patch from us :)
<gnomefreak> version is 1.1.2.dfsg1~ubuntu1-0ubuntu1
<asac> bluekuja: i don't think this is common sense (though i might be wrong)
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> i disagree with most maintainers that don't use patch system anyway
<asac> e.g. don't understand their point
<asac> gnomefreak: let me check
<asac> gnomefreak: what is in that changelog entry?
<gnomefreak> * new upstream version for ubuntu based on 1.1.2.dfsg1-2 * ubuntu changes not in debian are:
<gnomefreak> its the first one for gutsy for 1.1.2
<asac> gnomefreak: which bzr revision?
<gnomefreak> oh god hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> 82 is yours
<gnomefreak> i have 83 due to merging it
<asac> where did you merge it to?
<gnomefreak> mozillateam one is 82
<asac> what changes do you have ?
<asac> any?
<gnomefreak> i took mozillateam and merged to mine
<gnomefreak> nothing
<asac> ah ... but you were not out of sync?
<gnomefreak> asac: i merged due to the changes you made
<asac> then uncommit, revert, then *pull* instead of merge
<gnomefreak> so now mine is same as yours
<asac> gnomefreak: yes if you are not diverged from me you can just pull
<asac> and don't get an extra revision
<asac> you can just say
<asac> bzr uncommit
<asac> bzr revert
<asac> then bzr pull
<gnomefreak> asac: i used --overwrite
<gnomefreak> so it replaced mine
<asac> yeah
<asac> anyway
<gnomefreak> can i still uncommit
<gnomefreak> and be safe
<asac> did you publish 83 ?
<gnomefreak> i pushed
<asac> yeah ... then you have to --override again
<asac> or live with the merge :)
<asac> i think you can live with that
<asac> anyway
<asac> what was the question?
<asac> ah yes
<asac> yeah change the maintainer field
<asac> document that in changelog
<asac> and commit/push that
<asac> i will pull it over to mozillateam branch before upload
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> maybe drop a note in changelog for the intentional empty-calendar package as well
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> e.g. that we keep it for now and see if upstream (debian) will readd calendar sources to orig tarball
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> k out for a while ... let me know when you pushed those changes and name me the revisions i should pull over to branch
<asac> then i will upload tonight
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> bluekuja: btw, fische is already NEWed :)
<bluekuja> asac: yup, synced before :)
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<asac> pretty quick
<bluekuja> yeah!
<asac> maybe not in return of our bug?
<bluekuja> I want verlihub in
<gnomefreak> whats best to use me or mozillateam
<bluekuja> asac: pitti seen it
<bluekuja> (the bug)
<asac> but i think so, because he added me as the driver of that package (so i am the scapegoat when things are messed up now) :/
<asac> gnomefreak: i think mozillateam
<asac> gnomefreak: otherwise it might suggest that you want help
<gnomefreak> ok only one issue whats the email for team
<asac> hehe ... the list
<asac> you will find out ... i have to go
<asac> ;)
<asac> Debian Mozilla Maintainers <pkg-mozilla-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<asac> ah
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> hehe
<asac> ;)
<asac> then i don't know
<asac> don't have it in address book then
<gnomefreak> btw address is ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> in /topic
<gnomefreak> asac: revisions 84 and 85 are the changes i made to control and changelog 83 is just when i overwrote my branch
<gnomefreak> asac:  vlc does NOT crash on feisty using Gutsys version
<gnomefreak> i will keep build incase i have to post somewhere
* gnomefreak off while trunk builds for feisty repo
<gnomefreak> omg that is cool
<gnomefreak> ok off to run more errands, asac im wondering if we need another example im gonna ask the reporter of the bug # above if it crashed for him
<asac> what is cool ?
<asac> somehow back :)
<gnomefreak> asac: sudo is cool in gutsy
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~$ dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> [sudo]  password for gnomefreak:
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> instead of just password
* gnomefreak easily ammused
<gnomefreak> amused even
<asac> yeah ... thats really a huge improvement
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473404
<asac> why does a forum staff member switch to webmail instead of coming in here?
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2846891&postcount=3
<gnomefreak> waiting for browser
<asac> wierd
<gnomefreak> cant be spell checker
<gnomefreak> hunspell is not gtk
<asac> if its really the spellchecker, then he probably has copied old libhunspell over new one manually
<gnomefreak> it only happens on gtk apps
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't think that it crashes because of the thread_init
<asac> it just works here with it
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> did trunk build go well?
<gnomefreak> still going
<gnomefreak> iirc listen gave me that exact issue
<gnomefreak> when i ran it in term
<gnomefreak> only on gutsy
* gnomefreak wonders if i can reproduce it if i should try backporting it and see if it works
<gnomefreak> asac: i will test listen tonight and build it if i have to in feisty chroot and see if i crash there too if not than do we have enough to say this is not apps fault? or is it more of well those apps are borked
<asac> gnomefreak: please try to spin and install feisty glib
<asac> in gutsy
<asac> and see if the bug goes away for vlc
<bbogart> hey all, anyone know if there is a signal I can send thunderbird to save a message being "composed"?
<asac> (e.g. the gutsy vlc bug)
<gnomefreak> thats gonna be a nasty build
<gnomefreak> ill try it
<asac> bbogart: i don't think any exists
<gnomefreak> glib == related to libc6 for gnome
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> oh good
<asac> gnomefreak: libglib2.0-0
<asac> gnomefreak: get the source from that in feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: spin it in gutsy
<asac> and see if installing it cures you#+
<asac> and see if installing it cures you
<asac> (in gutsy)
<bbogart> asac: damn X crashed, I don't yet have the "ctrl-s" auto-motor-response when emailing. open messages will not get saved when the process gets killed either I suppose?
<gnomefreak> ok will do
<asac> bbogart: hmm
<asac> maybe there should be an "automatic save" option
<asac> or maybe there even is?
<asac> bbogart: look in config editor if you can find such an option... otherwise ask on mozillazine forums (beginner forum maybe?)
<asac> bbogart: if lots of people agree with you in mozillazine that such a feature is necessary and they don't know about such an option, it might be worth a wishlist bug
<bbogart> asac: I'm taking a look now. I really need to keep my damn X11 from crashing, and then I will not need the feature!!! blech.
<asac> oh ... yeah ...  i can't help you with that
<bbogart> asac: should I post under "thunderbird features"?
<asac> the only crashes i see are due to breached 3d drivers in games :)
<asac> bbogart: i don't know maybe ask a support question to figure out if such an option exists
<bbogart> asac: My only guess is apm, which I will shortly disable, sucks to have thunderbird running there in memory and I can't tell it to save!!!
<asac> bbogart: yeah i think you should first go to support
<asac> anf if there is no solution go to features
<asac> bbogart: it keeps running?
<bbogart> I can still see the process... maybe its frozen also of course...
<asac> how to lobby: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=555691 :-)
<gnomefreak> trunk is starting to build binaries :)
<asac> cool
<asac> bbogart: but i don't agree exactly ... for me you first have to do a bit of lobbying ... then file a bug, then do more lobbying
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i dont htink it is there yet :(
<gnomefreak> it ran fakeroot debian/rules binaris
<gnomefreak> es
<asac> bbogart: and use the search feature
<asac> bbogart: they hate people that post duplicates :-P
<asac> gnomefreak: actually you can use bzr bd ... as well
<asac> you just have to produce a orig ... move that to tarballs
<asac> and go!
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> hey its new give me time to get used to it :)
<asac> gnomefreak: sure
<asac> gnomefreak: good news
<asac> gnomefreak: we have started our weekly phone conversation to maintain 1.5.0.x firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: with rh
<gnomefreak> thats good news?
<asac> looks like we will really try :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<asac> gnomefreak: it was all at risk
<asac> gnomefreak: then we would have to go directly 2.0
<asac> in dapper
<gnomefreak> 1.5 branch is EOS in a couple of months
<asac> now it looks like 1.5.0.13 will come
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... we will not let it end :)
<asac> thats the good news
<gnomefreak> i hope there are another 2 years worth
<asac> 2 years?
<asac> i think its 1.5 for us
<gnomefreak> dapper EOS in 18 months?
<asac> you can just hope that 2.0 branh will be maintained until we can drop 1.5
<gnomefreak> give or take 6 months
<asac> because backporting from 3.0 would definitly be horror
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> gnomefreak: dunno
<asac> when was dapper released?
<gnomefreak> i would like to keep 3.0 the hell out of dapper
<gnomefreak> 6.06
<asac> its 3 years i guess
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> 8.06
<gnomefreak> 1 year
<asac> what is 6.06 ?
<asac> when did that came out?
<gnomefreak> dapper release
<asac> jun 2006 ?
<gnomefreak> 6.06 == 2006.june
<asac> yeah then we have to go until jun 2009
<asac> gnomefreak: you sure?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah 2 more years
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> i mean edgy didn't came out in oct 2006
<asac> did it?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> feisty 7.04
<gnomefreak> gutsy 7.10
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> dapper was a late release
<asac> ok so dapper was delayed
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> damn
<gnomefreak> now its building bins
<asac> so it will end by 6.09
<gnomefreak> 9.06
<gnomefreak> year is first
<asac> ah right ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> i think i will grab a dvd tonight
<gnomefreak> dvd movie or release
<asac> i have to give some rest to my wrists and shoulder :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> yeah you go rest ill sit here and build
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> lol
<asac> ;)
<asac> funny :)
<gnomefreak> this looks alot easier than i thought it would be
<asac> gnomefreak: you can be happy that the computer does most of the work
<asac> just imagine you would need to sort and translate all the bits and bytes
<gnomefreak> !info debhelper feisty
<asac> by pen :)
<gnomefreak> true
<ubotu> debhelper: helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.42ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 502 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<asac> what do you want from debhelper?
<gnomefreak> feisty version
<gnomefreak> it looked wrong
<gnomefreak> i thought it was 5.0.22
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: do you spin libglib atm?
<gnomefreak> im about to
<asac> in gutsy (source from feisty) ?
<asac> gnomefreak: cool
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> just cross your fingers that you cann replace the gutsy glib without touching anything else
<asac> maybe use --force-depends :)
* gnomefreak wonders why there is an upstream dir
<asac> because its embedded tarball layout as well
<asac> but of differnt layout
<gnomefreak> i hope tarball is in there
<asac> its more like the old thunderbird (you remember) ?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> yep
<bbogart> asac: Thanks for your help, I'll post a message soon, FYI X11 came back to life! *phew* I have no idea what would freeze it for 10min without the CPU being 100%. damn thing.
<asac> gnomefreak: don't care ... just spin :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> bbogart probably has some IO troubles
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, the package should be fine ... so its nothing to bother about :)
<asac> the idea is to prove that the old glib heals all applications :)
<asac> in gutsy
<asac> that now crash
<gnomefreak> im worried about installing it now but i do have a chroot
<asac> yeah
<asac> install it in chroot
<asac> first reproduce crashes
<asac> then install
<asac> and see
<asac> k me going down a bit ... will look here later again i guess
<gnomefreak> ok ill let you knwo if anything comes up
* gnomefreak gonna try like hell to take weekend off
<gnomefreak> bbl
<gnomefreak> that was fast
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<gnomefreak> chroot not playing well
<asac> glib build?
<asac> yeah its not that big
<asac> gnomefreak: just force it into your chroot
<asac> me now looking video for ~3h
<gnomefreak> im fixing it the right way
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute to check 2 patches?
<bluekuja> better a debdiff
<bluekuja> ^^
<gnomefreak> what is it with these frigging apps not crashing in chroot
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: hes gone for a few hours
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> ok
<gnomefreak> you running gutsy?
<bluekuja> nope
<gnomefreak> not in chroot
<gnomefreak> ah
<bluekuja> feisty now
<gnomefreak> asac: when you return if you have gutsy as a full system (not a chroot) please test vlc from terminal see if it crashes. ther eis something that causes apps to NOT crash in chroot but its crashing on main sys
* gnomefreak gone for a few hours or more
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there eveyone
<JenFraggle> hello
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-16
<asac> hmm
<asac> bluekuja: still there?
<asac> gnomefreak: i don't know ... thats indeed wiert
<bluekuja> asac: yeah :)
<asac> bluekuja: i can take a look at the debdiff, but will probably not be able to upload now :)
<asac> bluekuja: where is it?
<asac> what bugs are fixed?
<bluekuja> asac: it has been uploaded some mins ago
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> working on a merge right now
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: even better :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: do you have thunderbird 2.0 ?
<bluekuja> 1.5 currently
<asac> bluekuja: are the fonts ugly for you in message texts?
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> asac: gonna test it tomorrow
<bluekuja> if you want
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> cool
<bluekuja> asac: night
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> night
<gnomefreak> night
<gnomefreak> grrrr
<Admiral_Chicago> great
<Admiral_Chicago> did everyone see Brian's eamil to the bug squad
<Admiral_Chicago> we can now use bughelper to search by last commented date
<Admiral_Chicago> this will help us weed out untouched bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2007-June/000552.html
<Admiral_Chicago> I'll do a full write up later
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: im not here but are we gonna hav ea wiki on how to use bughelper?
<gnomefreak> asac: you here this weekend?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 120621 can you please test on 64bit
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120621 in gnash "[gutsy] gnash 0.8.0 will not play youtube, auto codec installation not working, other videos not working" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120621
<hjmf> are crash reports for gutsy open?
<gnomefreak> no
<hjmf> bug 120634
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120634 in firefox "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120634
<gnomefreak> the report you get when something crashes is an empty core file named core
<gnomefreak> unless the core file is a new bug in apport dont know
<hjmf> ah, maybe that's why that reports lacks of everything :)
<gnomefreak> its annoying as shit when trying to debug a crash
<gnomefreak> i cleaned out the proposed memebers as none of them ever followed up
<gnomefreak> asac: with iceape set as default browser i can only open a link in tbird if iceape is already running
<asac> gnomefreak: i tested gnash a thousand times
<asac> it works here
<gnomefreak> with epiphany?
<asac> firefox ... but should not make big difference
<gnomefreak> that was one browser i know i failed to test until this am
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i didnt think so either and epiphany works fine here
<asac> ... installing ephy in gutsy chrrot now
<gnomefreak> but i was wondering if maybe 64bit or 64 with a 32bit would change results
<gnomefreak> what do i say "are you crazy works like a charm here"
<gnomefreak> just covering all bases before i tell him its unreproducible
<gnomefreak> asac: what icon are they dragging? i cant drag any of them on gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: not its just that the icon is tooo big :)
<asac> e.g. if you drag the start menu entry to desktop
<gnomefreak> oh start menu
<gnomefreak> wow
<gnomefreak> that is huge
<gnomefreak> give me a couple of hours i should have it fixed
<gnomefreak> asac: where in rules would i add that job? conifg options?
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> for patch
<asac> gnomefreak: i told the dark lord to come here next time
<asac> to learn how to build latest firefox from bzr :)
<asac> you think you can explain that?
<asac> gnomefreak: do you really want to fix it ? ... now that the_dark_lord has applied to volunteer?
<gnomefreak> if im here i should beable to
<asac> gnomefreak: good ... just as a reminder, its just
<gnomefreak> asac: i can fix for feisty (preview)
<asac> tarballs/ directory
<asac> next to
<asac> bzr clone directory
<asac> then go to bzr clone directory and run bzr bd --merge .+
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> is he gonna make patch or are you making patch
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... but that would mean that oyu developed the fix for gutsy as well
<asac> and that would remove the task from dark lords task list :)
<asac> gnomefreak: he :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i hope he ca fix rules and push that branch to me
<asac> then i can pull over that commit to my branch ... done
<gnomefreak> i need to look at rules file
<asac> gnomefreak: but first step is that he knows how to build
<asac> gnomefreak: at best from bzr, because its so easy to pull changes over then
<asac> gnomefreak: i thikn that should occupy him at least a day or so :)
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking if i can make patch ill make it if not rather for his first time you or me make it
<asac> he?
<gnomefreak> get him to build first (its a big enough task on its own
<gnomefreak> you dont want to directly change rules file right?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... but the icon problem is not really pressing either :)
<asac> gnomefreak: so lets keep the fruit hanging there imo :)
<gnomefreak> just teach him basics of building atm?
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no idea atm where to fix it best :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... tell him how he can clone bzr ... and build with bzr bd --merge --dont-purge .
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and keep the icon problem existing, so there is a goal he wants to come to
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ok while i have a few im gonna set up build for bzr for ff
<gnomefreak> what did you push to bzr 18 minutes ago?
<gnomefreak> ah nvm i see it
<asac> yeah ... some changelog changes
<gnomefreak> we need a mozillateam branch for 2.0.0.x ff
<asac> i dropped lots of details from patches that will got to a distromod extension
<asac> gnomefreak: if you want, go ahead and create it
<asac> :)
<asac> just pull mine and push it to mozillateam
<gnomefreak> bzr branch --use-existing http://.....
<asac> why use existing?
<asac> i never used that option
<gnomefreak> because last time i tried bzr branch http:// it failed maybe use sftp?
<asac> he? ... no use http to branch from my branch
<asac> that should work
<gnomefreak> said this is not a branch
<asac> btw, for me youtube works in gnash
<gnomefreak> i grab using http:// but to create branch is it http or sftp
<asac> aeh in epiphany :)=
<gnomefreak> asac: i figured it would
<asac> gnomefreak: to create you need sftp
<asac> to mozillateam branch
<asac> with --create-prefix
<gnomefreak> that would be why
<asac> (but gutsy bzr should create prefix even without that option)
<gnomefreak> ill find out :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i need an orig.tar with the firefox source tar in it for bzr building?
<asac> yeah
<asac> just grab the current gutsy orig
<asac> you have to put it in tarballs directory
<gnomefreak> ok no need for upstream source tar
<asac> no
<asac> all should be ready
<gnomefreak> ah ok cool
<asac> which tbird version is in gutsy?
<asac> .4~rc1 right?
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4+1
<gnomefreak> -0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> yes tbird that is right ~rc
<gnomefreak> sorry
<asac> so need to hurry :)
<asac> no need i mean
* gnomefreak wont hurry for this
<gnomefreak> hes gone (for the day i guess)
<gnomefreak> im just setting everything up and getting my notes ready
<gnomefreak> make my life easy when he gets ready
<asac> yeah ... i will be out soon
<asac> will be here tomorrow again i guess
<gnomefreak> i might
<asac> because my gf has to work :)
<gnomefreak> he comes back on monday would be best
<gnomefreak> yuck working on a sunday
<asac> yeah ... she wants to gather some money :)
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<asac> hehe ... yeah ;)
<asac> i don't know ... maybe he comes back today as well
<asac> i told him to come here
<gnomefreak> ok he comes if im here ill help him if not than wait till monday i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: someone complains that 2.0.0.4 tbird is not in feisy yet
<asac> (i guess he means preview archive)
<asac> dunno if it makes sense to push rc1 build there
<gnomefreak> nope its there iirc
<asac> otherwise lets wait till monday
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> really ... is rc1 already in there?
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4 is not
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/
<asac> yeah probably its amd64
<asac> my bad then
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> thats not the reason
<gnomefreak> isnt tbird the one that the version you gave me for preview is lower than what was in there already there but not sure how
<gnomefreak> we said screw it let them manully do it
<gnomefreak> wasnt that tbird?
<gnomefreak> btw i pulled firefox 2.0.0.4 out of that repo for now
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... bzr branch you mean?
<gnomefreak> no it was tbird but it was 2.0.0.0 that we made lower than what we had in htere
<gnomefreak> i will test in chroot if its grabbing it sometime today
<gnomefreak> thunderbird: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2.0.0.4~rc1-0ubuntu0.mt1
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> maybe he meant 64 bit
<asac> yes i think so
<gnomefreak> also btw the java issue is in firefox not java
<asac> i told him on monday he will get an update :/
<gnomefreak> i never saw this convo so i couldnt tell you
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i can't deny that but i never was able to get a grib on it
<asac> can you reproduce=?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> all the time
<asac> what is the testcase?
<gnomefreak> well seeing as java isnt listed in plugins for a start
<gnomefreak> any java applets fail in ff
<asac> why couldn't you see that problem last time i asked? was that still an older ffox?
<asac> gnomefreak: so its not listed .... hmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you see on the console?
<gnomefreak> dont know it worked for a while than it stopped working
<asac> are there some errors spit out when running and trying to access page with java applet?
<gnomefreak> i havent tried console but it seems to be missing symlink
<asac> please verify that the symlinks are in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<asac> and then see what happens on console
<gnomefreak> libgnashplugin.so  libunixprintplugin.so  mozplugger.so
<gnomefreak> only 3 there
<gnomefreak> nothing very usful
<gnomefreak> useful
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/569717
<gnomefreak> thats full output from homepage to end where it couldnt load game room in pogo
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> i cant create the branch wtf is going on
<asac> gnomefreak: the log is a gnash output
<gnomefreak> yes i know
<bluekuja> asac: one of my packages has been tried to upload to unstable instead of gutsy -.-
<gnomefreak> as i said its useless
<asac> gnomefreak: can you uninstall gnash
<asac> to remove the clutter?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: in changelog make it gutsy
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, it was gutsy :)
<gnomefreak> check control file than
<asac> bluekuja: then it will just be denied
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, he uploaded to debian
<asac> bluekuja: no need to worry
<gnomefreak> ah
<bluekuja> asac: ok :)
<asac> bluekuja: if sponsor has used a key that is not in debian keyring ... then even less to bother
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, he's not a DD yet
<asac> but gutsy should prevent it from being accepted for unstable :)
<bluekuja> hehe
<asac> bluekuja: then .... /dev/null
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> why is bzr branch sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x  not working )--create-prefix fails as well
<gnomefreak> asac: no errors without gnash
<gnomefreak> wouldnt it need to use java to error?
<asac> gnomefreak: are the links in place?
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> show ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<asac> gnomefreak: then the links are obviously missing
<asac> is java plugin package actually installed?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes that is what i said its failing to create links but only in firefox so maybe you removed something from latest?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> it was there before last upload of firefox
<bluekuja> asac: found out something on debian changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... sounds strange
<bluekuja> asac:   * Now installing missing binaries: msexport, qgis_help
<bluekuja>     (closes: #423989)
<gnomefreak> total 12
<gnomefreak> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9136 2007-06-01 12:43 libunixprintplugin.so
<gnomefreak> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   35 2007-06-06 19:27 mozplugger.so -> ../../mozilla/plugins/mozplugger.so
<gnomefreak> is the ouput from command above
<asac> yeah ... no links
<bluekuja> asac: it FTBFS in debian too
<asac> and in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ ?
<bluekuja> asac: http://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?pkg=qgis;ver=0.8.0-4;arch=amd64;stamp=1181918945
<asac> bluekuja: yeah
<bluekuja> it sux^^
<asac> bluekuja: did it ever build according to buildd's?
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> bluekuja: i doubt it did
<gnomefreak> 07:30 <      gnomefreak > libgnashplugin.so  libunixprintplugin.so   mozplugger.so
<bluekuja> :P
<gnomefreak> libgnash im sure is gone atm
<bluekuja> asac: he introduced some changes that messed everything up
<asac> bluekuja: do you really want to take over maintainership of that package? better ask for removal
<gnomefreak> this is pissing me off the branch fails to create
<asac> how old is it?
<bluekuja> asac: I'm merging it for ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you trying to do ... to clone (aka branching) ... or to push (aka creating a branch)
<bluekuja> asac: currently debian got a maintainer that uploaded it
<bluekuja> also with FTBFS
<gnomefreak> im trying to make mozillateam firefox branch and something is really weirs
<asac> bluekuja: yes but since when does the package exist
<gnomefreak> weird
<gnomefreak> if i use name trunk it works
<gnomefreak> if i use what i want it fails
<gnomefreak> bzr branch sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/trunk firefox_trunk   << works
* asac hopes that you don't mess up any of the other branches by coincident
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> bzr branch sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x firefox_2.0.0.x  << does not
<bluekuja> asac: 2004
<asac> gnomefreak: that branch does not exist
<asac> you have to branch my branch
<asac> ... next push it to the mozillateam url
<asac> bluekuja: and it never build since then?
<gnomefreak>  bzr branch sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x ubuntu-2.0.0.x  <<doenst
<asac> bluekuja: when was last upload?
<gnomefreak> commit and push?
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to branch *my* branch first
<asac> then push that to sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<bluekuja> asac: seems only on 9386
<gnomefreak> i cloned yours already
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> asac: but it fails here
<asac> then just push
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... does a grave bug exist?
<asac> otherwise post
<asac> and if no answer pops up ... request removal of that package from debian
<asac> bluekuja: if the maintainer couldn't prepare a buildable package... it has to go
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, you're right, let mesee if there is a open bug
<asac> bluekuja: actually its severity serious
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> post one if not ... then wait a bit ... and request removal of package
<asac> if it never build, it should not be in ubuntu
<asac> is it in ubuntu?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<asac> how comes if it never built?
<bluekuja> asac: debian tracker is plenty of FTBFS
<asac> bluekuja: long standing?
<asac> old bugs?
<bluekuja> they are marked done
<bluekuja> for now
<bluekuja> asac: but some builds worked out
<bluekuja> http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=qgis
<bluekuja> asac: no
<bluekuja> they failed
<bluekuja> only i386
<bluekuja> seems to be ok
<bluekuja> (because installed)
<asac> i386 has probably never been build on a buildd
<asac> bluekuja: http://buildd.debian.org/build.cgi?pkg=qgis
<asac> bluekuja: your not telling the truth
<asac> it build well in the past
<asac> so either help maintainer to fix it ... or wait till he fixes it
<bluekuja> i386	0.8.0-4	Installed	Building	2007 Apr 25 22:48:07	
<bluekuja> is marked as installated
<bluekuja> so he made it working
<bluekuja> (dunno how)
<bluekuja> asac: I report a bug
<bluekuja> asac: so we can try to see what we can do
<bluekuja> asac: severity serious?
<bluekuja> or grave?
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a bit its still pushing
<asac> serious
<asac> bluekuja: ^^
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> if it builds nowhere one might argue its grave as well
<asac> but for now its just a breach of policy ;)
<asac> package must build on all architectures that build on previous uploads
<asac> bluekuja: but if there are already FTBFS bugs
<asac> you don't need to post
<asac> just wait
<bluekuja> asac: they are marked as done
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> whats the package name?
<bluekuja> qgis
<asac> ok
<asac> your bug is good i guss
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-flash/packages/gnash/trunk/?op=log&rev=0&sc=0&isdir=1
<asac> she really messed up gnash
<asac> i mean i just cleaned up the mess
<asac> now she did it again
<asac> :/
<asac> compare 115 to 117
<asac> what a mess
<asac> apparenty she embbeded a gui.tgz.uu file in diff
<asac> that contains a duplicate of the gui/ directory
<asac> with changes??
<asac> i think i have to fork from before that change to some "stable" branch
<gnomefreak> i know her
<bluekuja> asac; do you have a min for a merge?
<gnomefreak> she hangs out in #ubuntu-women (but left a little while ago
<gnomefreak> out again
<asac> bluekuja: no sorry i have to leave in hurry now
<bluekuja> asac: aww oki :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i know her two
<asac> gnomefreak: but still i am confused ;) ... will talk to her at some point
<asac> ok bye all
<asac> probably tomorrow
<bluekuja> cya :)
* hjmf is doing a walk through dholbach's firefox bughelper page, the output is improved a lot
<hjmf> s/output is/output has
<asac> ok i am in and out
<asac> but screen is at least displayed
<asac> gnomefreak: i found a workaround for recent glib borkage
<asac> G_SLICE=always-malloc vlc
<asac> should fix your vlc crash
<asac> gnomefreak: can you confirm that?
<asac> gone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-17
<gnomefreak> asac: sorry so late but yes i confirm it fixes it. does that make it vlc or glib issue? if glib can we send it up for desktop team or atleast notify them that it is the issue.
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 120621 can use your thoughts when you get time. i told him id talk to you monday but i tell you know before i forget.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120621 in gnash "[gutsy] gnash 0.8.0 will not play youtube, auto codec installation not working, other videos not working" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120621
<gnomefreak> im out for the night
<hjmf> night
<Admiral_Chicago> what a _long_ day
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm beat
<Fjodor> 'morning all. How would any of you guys feel about implementing a different locking mechanism in thunderbird's internal movemail, or, alternatively, implement support for external movemail? That would be my proposed fixes for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/96566 and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56671
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 56671 in MailNews: Movemail "support external movemail handlers" [Normal,New] 
<Fjodor> Note the low bug ID of the mozilla bug. It's almost 7 years old...
<gnomefreak> Fjodor: that is something upsteam need to implement im very doubtful that we will beable to do anything. I marked the bug to the upstream bug. Whatever/whenever they decide is up to them
<gnomefreak> bbiab
<Fjodor> gnomefreak: Ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> asac: you around yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 120844 is the vlc issue i asked user to run the command (can you give me idea on if its glib caused or vlc? or feel free to comment on bug :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120844 in vlc "vlc crashes at start" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120844
* gnomefreak just filed first bug against iceape :) (only wish list)
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<asac> just in for a few minutes
<asac> let me see
<gnomefreak> gnash bugs need you ;) i think its his system tbh
<asac> gnash bugs?
<asac> lets see :)
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 120621
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120621 in gnash "[gutsy] gnash 0.8.0 will not play youtube, auto codec installation not working, other videos not working" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120621
<gnomefreak> than the vlc above
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats his system
<asac> he was the first to post reply in forum
<asac> like *nothing* works
<asac> which can't be true ... so he probably has feisty or something and didn't understand that you need a gutsy install that has no broken apt database state.
<gnomefreak> what do we do? tell him to reformat?
<asac> did you reply on it?
<gnomefreak> not since his last reply
<gnomefreak> but yes i have been repling on it to find source of issue
<asac> damn ... that bugs is already really grown up
<asac> loads of discussion :)
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<gnomefreak> trying to get something to go on and nothing
<gnomefreak> its seems you also have a depends conflict with gnash
<gnomefreak> bug 120685 i didnt look into this really that hard since i didnt feel like grabbing source for it yet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120685 in gnash "Gnash broken dependency" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120685
<asac> gnomefreak: i commented on that bug right now
<gnomefreak> and who the hell said we were bring swiftfox into repos
<asac> not me :)
<asac> who claims?
<gnomefreak> theres a need=packaging bug
<gnomefreak> bug 120699
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120699 in firefox "[needs packaging]  swiftfox" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120699
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the standard procedure to request new packages in ubuntu?
<asac> i only know how it works on debian :)
<gnomefreak> i say no its really not much faster than iceape or firefox and we will end up with bugs == when i have firefox opena nd i open swiftfox it says firefox
<asac> maybe its ok to have such a bug ... but it definitly shouldn't be associated with firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: let me see if i can find it
<gnomefreak> but whatever one is open will be what new one is run
<asac> imo its non of our business  ... unless there has been a spec approved that was properly evaluated and state hard facts why we need swiftfox
<asac> ... but even then ... its probably not against firefox :)
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see if libboost-date-time1.33.1 isn't in the archive anymore?
<gnomefreak> Thanks for your report. Your idea might get more attention and have the possibility of being implemented if you submit a specification for it. First check whether the idea is already registered <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs>, and if so, contact the specification's drafter about your ideas. Otherwise, you can start writing a spec yourself. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications>
<gnomefreak> it is not in repos anymore
<gnomefreak> libboost-date-time-dev or libboost-date-time1.34.0 is it
<asac> gnomefreak: does gnash really depend on 1.33 ?
<gnomefreak> not from here
<gnomefreak> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2-20070516), libgnash0 (= 0.8.0~cvs20070611.1016-1ubuntu2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2-20070516)
<gnomefreak> maybe a rdepend?
<asac> hmmm ... maybe a build-depend
<asac> because he wants -dev packages ... maybe that reasonable
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> maybe
<gnomefreak> want me to grab source update the build-dep and build?
<asac> no ... i can look :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> i already have it here ;)
<asac> i am just a lazy man :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> yeah
<asac> it really depends on libboosst ...
<asac> its libgnas0
<asac> libgnash0
<asac> that depends on it
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> see ... thats what happens if upstream authors don't give a shit about binary compatibility
<asac> now we need a rebuild
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> (though i am not sure where the other libs are gone)
<asac> usually they should not be removed if there are packages depending on it
<asac> probably an archive-admin bug
<asac> gnomefreak: interesting
<gnomefreak> you will end up redoing the depends at this point since another depend depends on it
<asac> my local build depends on libboost-date-time1.34.0
<asac> where does it depend on 1.33 ?
<asac> on what architecture?
<asac> i386?
<gnomefreak> i dont have source
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please look what apt-cache show libgnash0
<asac> prints out
<asac> e.g. which version of boost
<asac> ?=
<gnomefreak> libboost-date-time1.34.0 (>= 1.34.0~rc2-1) libboost-thread1.34.0 (>= 1.34.0~rc2-1)
<gnomefreak> wtf is he talking about than
<asac> yeah
<asac> i have no idea
<asac> maybe someone build a backport for feisty?
<gnomefreak> can you please pastte the depends to the bug and ask what he means
<asac> ah ... maybe he wants to install in feisty
<gnomefreak> wouldnt know
<asac> and its the other way around: no libboost-date-time1.34.0 available there .)
<gnomefreak> cant for feisty
<asac> i think thats what the issue is about
<gnomefreak> too much trouble
<asac> he complains that he cannot install gnash in feisty :)
<gnomefreak> no wait
<asac> (e.g. if taken from gutsy repo)
<gnomefreak> Gutsy Gibbon latest
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe we can push this to our preview archive?
<gnomefreak> x86 (32bit)
<asac> hmm
<asac> anyway in forum there are lots of people trying to use in feisty
<gnomefreak> asac: i can but that is what he stated when i asked arch and version
<asac> maybe we should provide them with food?
<gnomefreak> with 1.34.0?
<asac> no .. if you build in feisty it will automatically have the right depends (on 1.33)
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> ok yeah ill do that than
<gnomefreak> what is source gnash?
<asac> yes just gnash
<asac> its in bzr as well
<asac> but i think apt-get source gnash
<asac> is ok for this one build
<gnomefreak> yeah its easier
<asac> lets append ~mt1 to the version
<gnomefreak> ill have it done sometime today/tommor
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> 0.8.0~cvs20070611.1016-1ubuntu2~mt1
<asac> gnomefreak: wait i send you the changelog
<asac> so we have identical ones for our build
<gnomefreak> nothing more i need to build?
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> no
<asac> just gnash :)
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/changelog
<gnomefreak> replace whole changelog or just peices?
* gnomefreak hasnt looked at it yet
<asac> gnomefreak: just replace all
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> E: Build-dependencies for gnash could not be satisfied.
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> maybe tomorrow it will be done
<asac> he?
<asac> if you want to stop its ok ... otherwise replace libxul-dev | mozilla-dev with just firefox-dev in control :)
<gnomefreak> oh thats all that is needed?
<asac> yes
<asac> then all build-depends can be installed
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> done lets see
<asac> gnomefreak: remember to remove the preview archive from your source.list and run apt-get update
<asac> before building
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> otherwise it might pull in dependencies on preview archive firefox
<asac> (which we probably don't want)
<asac> gnomefreak: actually before installing firefox-dev :)
<gnomefreak> dont we want that if we want it to work with firefox
* asac has to admit that this whole package still is really messy
<asac> i even doubt that all thos build-depends are needed
<asac> (e.g. firefox-dev is probabyl not needed because gnash ships its own nsplugin api headers
<asac> )
<asac> gnomefreak: we don't want it to require preview firefox
<asac> ... just plain feisty one
<gnomefreak> oh thats right
<asac> so be sure that you have plain feisty firefox-dev install
<gnomefreak> its newer
<asac> and of course firefox
<asac> right!
<gnomefreak> i think i pulled ff out anyway
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> still no good
<asac> why?
<asac> install the build depends manually
<asac> you cannot use apt-get build-dep
<gnomefreak> i have to and im working on it
<asac> gnomefreak: can you upload just to some dir? i think i will create a directory on people.ubuntu.com ... so people don't accidentially upgrade their firefox et al :)
<gnomefreak> there is no firefox in the repo at all
<asac> otherwise we might cause a snowball rolling :)
<gnomefreak> well trunk
<asac> hmm
<asac> there is ... it downloaded a firefox-dev package
<asac> (which is why i had to comment your repo out in my feisty chroot)
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt have maybe i forgot to remove -dev
<gnomefreak> ill look at it and get rid of peices that are left
<asac> ok fine
<gnomefreak> brb need shower while im downloading depends
<asac> gnomefreak: tell me where i should push
<asac> just to feisty mozillateam?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> ok ... i will push things to amd64 directory
<asac> will you move the sources to proper directory then?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: so you don't need to upload sources :)
<gnomefreak> you pushing to incoming?
<gnomefreak> or into the dir?
<gnomefreak> bbs
<asac> gnomefreak: i push to the binary-amd64 dir
<asac> gnomefreak: please lets not use that directory ... it has thunderbird 2.0 ... and things like that
<asac> i really don't want to push them to use that
<asac> i uploaded to that place anyway ... you can upload there as well
<asac> i am fine if gnash stays in that directory
<asac> but i will pull gnash files over to my people.ubuntu.com account
<asac> i will educate users about both options ... so if some want to use feisty backports, then fine as well
<asac> gnomefreak: read above :)
<asac> ;)
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> confused
<gnomefreak> you want me to push to your people.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> i push to archive and you copy them to wher eyou want them?
<asac> gnomefreak: no push as normal
<asac> i will copy over
<asac> and announce both
<asac> (telling about the risk of getting new packages without prenotice :))
<asac> when using mozillateam archive
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: can you tell the keyid of the key you use to sign our feisty archive?
<asac> if people want to use the archive they might want to install your key with apt-key
<asac> :)
<asac> so they don't get annoying warnings
<gnomefreak> how it didnt work last time
<gnomefreak> its on my LP page i dont know how to set it up so they can grab it.
<asac> he?
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't have to do anything
<asac> its just that you have to name the keyid
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> and maybe the fingerpring
<asac> bluekuja: evening
<bluekuja> asac: I'm trying to make gmail working with thunderbird 2-0
<bluekuja> *2.0
<asac> bluekuja: does the wizard exist?
<bluekuja> but it doesnt connect well to pop
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<asac> bluekuja: ok fine ;)
<asac> bluekuja: maybe its gmail server that is slow
<bluekuja> mm..yeah
<bluekuja> that can be a possible solutions
<asac> at least i experience really slow mail downloading when using evolution ;)
<bluekuja> *solution
<bluekuja> strange with thunderbird
<asac> hehe ... solution -> no solution avail
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> does it work
<asac> ?
<asac> or completely broken?
<bluekuja> asac: what?
<gnomefreak> been there already
<gnomefreak> ignore that
<asac> bluekuja: does gmail work?
<asac> bluekuja: e.g. just slow
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<bluekuja> it doesnt work
<bluekuja> completely broken
<bluekuja> here
<gnomefreak> mine works
<asac> hmm ... and if you setup pop3 account old fashion?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, on thunderbird?
<asac> bluekuja: ^^
<gnomefreak> tbird 2 in gutsy works
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, which port did you use?
<gnomefreak> for incoming?
<bluekuja> ya
<asac> bluekuja: you use feisty build from preview archive?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: set it to ssl and it will set it for you
<gnomefreak> its 995 or something like that
<bluekuja> asac: granparadiso has got broken fonts in gutsy
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... that is probably known :)
<bluekuja> asac: nope, gutsy one
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> just upgradede
<bluekuja> *upgraded
<asac> bluekuja: does it happen on trunk package as well?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: incomming 995 outgoing 587
<asac> gnomefreak: how current is trunk?
<gnomefreak> asac: 15th?
<asac> gnomefreak: which date is last snapshot?
<bluekuja> asac: granparadiso you mean?
<asac> hmm ok that is decent
<asac> bluekuja: please try if that same behaviour is in firefox-trunk
<bluekuja> asac: I'm using trunk one
<asac> -trunk ... or -granparadiso?
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<asac> does it happen in -granparadiso too?
<bluekuja> yup
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: there are 2 different builds one trunk one gran..
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, yeah I know :)
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=&product=Firefox&component=Places&target_milestone=Firefox+3+alpha6&long_desc_type=allwordssubstr&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&resolution=---&emailtype1=substring&email1=&emailtype2=substring&email2=&bugidtype=include&bug_
<asac> that is the list of blockers for alpha6
<asac> if its not in there it doesn't mean much
<asac> but it could be an indicator that they might not be aware
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, works now tnx
<bluekuja> one of the others account
<bluekuja> wasnt correctly configured
<gnomefreak> asac: the vlc is a problem in vlc?
<asac> no if the workaround helps, then its glib
<asac> ... as expected
<gnomefreak> glib issue
<asac> i will confirm that seb is aware about this tomorrow
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> ... but i guess that he probably already is :)
<asac> ... given the amount of crashes this appears to cause
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: last i heard he stated its the apps not glib
<asac> yeah ... then it will change i guess :)
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<gnomefreak> and he either needs to hide the warning or make it not give it
<gnomefreak> IMHO
<asac> but as i said ... its reasonable to push back claims that known-to-be-stable lib causes issues
<asac> :)
<asac> once hard facts arrive you can investigate
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> otherwise you would investigate all the time :)
<asac> and mostly find its app fault
<gnomefreak> i can sit here all day for 8 months testing crap its easier to find one app and fix them all :)
<asac> yeah ... but for that the app needs the potential to fix them .. and that is only case if that lib is really the cause for the trouble.
<asac> doing evaluation down the stream in apps first is definitly sane :)
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> of course if you see lot of breakage suddenly popping up after an upload you should try to investigate closer :)
<gnomefreak> its still building, i will upload when i get home, got to run out for a bit.
<asac> good
<asac> let me know
<asac> go out as well for a few hours now
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> cu
<asac> gnomefreak: do we (as in mozillateam) take care for gnash as well?
<asac> i ask that because i saw that you assigned to mozilla-bugs
<asac> is it on our supported packages list?
<asac> ok its listed here https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<asac> so ok
<asac> all fine
<asac> nevermind
<asac> ok out again
<gnomefreak> asac: plugins and gecko related i believe is ours
<gnomefreak> but i could be mistaken
<gnomefreak> asac: everything is up in repo ready to grab i also moved the sources in binary64 to sources :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i found out why ff was still there; i didnt remove them from 64 binary :(
<gnomefreak> they are gone now
<gnomefreak> trunk is borked in feisty preview im fixing it now
<asac> trunk borked because it doesn't build or what?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> gnomefreak: do the feisty gnash packages work for you?
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please remove libgnash0 and friends from your feisty install
<asac> and try to install with the following line in sources.list
<asac> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/gnash-feisty/ ./
<asac> just want to be sure that packages get properly installed from that location
<asac> before i post it :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474596&page=2
<asac> those people keep getting the "cannot be installed" message for -uigly
<asac> -ugly
<asac> any idea how this can be?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm anyone who this Alex Jones person is
<Admiral_Chicago> i notice him triaging bugs, but he confirmed a bug improperly
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 120654
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120654 in firefox "borders of address and tabs bars look displaced" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120654
<asac> how many bugs did he attempt to triage for us so far?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah maybe not.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i think one more I saw.
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 120868
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120868 in firefox "Firefox ignores Javascript code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120868
<asac> is the head really a valid place for inline javascript?
<asac> <head> element
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: bug 91388 he did correctly thouggh
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91388 in flashplugin-nonfree "Macromedia Flash plugin bug - Edgy - Firefox (dup-of: 49613)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91388
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know JS too well, I don't know
<asac> i asked him to confirm that the same script tag (with code) works at a different place in document
<asac> before that is the case, there is no case imo
<asac> (javascript code bug)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: marking as dupe is not mt specific ... so he did right
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, I know, I don't think he is doing anything too wrong...I think he's just trying to help out
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe I'll email him to see if he wants to hop on board with the team
<asac> yeah ... but i see no activity from him on bug 120868
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120868 in firefox "Firefox ignores Javascript code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120868
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a second...
<Admiral_Chicago> i may have been mistaken on the last one.
<gnomefreak> asac: your repo works fine. If those people on forums are complaining about that please give me more info tomorrow and links as the guy with the bug i gav eyou is having same issue
* gnomefreak not really here
<gnomefreak> why is it trunk can only build 1 time pre use you have to get rid of everything it made to build  again :(
<gnomefreak> i guess maybe just drop browser-snapshot-20070615.tar.bz2 after each build
<asac> he?
<asac> trunk should build fine
<asac> multiple times
<asac> don't see a reason why
<asac> what happens?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> when you run 2nd time
<gnomefreak> browser-snapshot changes failed to go into diff and stopped
<gnomefreak> it happens everytime
<gnomefreak> seems -snapshot changes with each build
<asac> how do you try to rebuild?
<asac> did you add any diff?
<gnomefreak> asac: same way i build the first time
<asac> how?
<gnomefreak> build first time (leave binaris and everything else where it is. change changelog to use latest nightly. and build again it will fail
<asac> you use bzr bd --merge . ?
<gnomefreak> can build orig but fails to build with dpkg-buildpackage
<asac> why does it fail?
<asac> with what errors?
<asac> + what is printed in context of that error
<gnomefreak> asac: only thing it says is what i gave you above about -snapshot changes cann not represent changes
<gnomefreak> and it stops
<gnomefreak> doesnt let you continue
<gnomefreak> i cant giv eyou exact output as it is long gone and my scroll of 10,000 lines isnt long enough
<gnomefreak> on tuesday i will get error for you or late monday
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> asac: have you looked at bug 91910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91910 in gnash "gnash using 100% CPU" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91910
* gnomefreak gets way too much bug mail
<gnomefreak> oh and feel free to let me know if we accept or reject swiftfox for gutsy tomorrow and i will find bug and comment on it (anytime not tomorrow)
* gnomefreak gone again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-09
<fta> asac, flock is good for both hardy and intrepid, all 3 arches. thanks for the visibility hint :)
<fta> Jazzva, can you do: ls -l  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libsqlite3.*  ?
<fta> i have a broken symlink here
<Jazzva> Works for me
<Jazzva> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 404756 Jun  7 22:51 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libsqlite3.so
<Jazzva> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 Jun  8 20:00 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9/libsqlite3.so.0 -> libsqlite3.so
<fta> hm
<fta> maybe rc2
<fta> you have rc1 right ?
<Jazzva> I think I updated to rc2 today...
<Jazzva> If that is in your PPA
<fta> it is
<Jazzva> Then I have rc2
<fta> oh, hardy
<Jazzva> yep
<fta> ok, intrepid has the right system libsqlite3
<fta> Jazzva, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18614/  what do you think ?
<Jazzva> looks good :)
<fta> asac, would you sponsor it or should we ask to someone else ? http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/liferea_1.4.15-1ubuntu1--1.4.15-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<Jazzva> maybe you can put a comment in the modified ui_mainwindow_toggle_visibility(), just to note what you were doing :)
<Jazzva> but dunno if it's necessary ... the code is readable enought
<Jazzva> *enough
<fta> i did, didn't i ?
<fta> i've added comments everywhere (much more than i usually do)
<Jazzva> Oh, right... I didn't read them, so I thought they were there from before. It's cool :)
<[reed]> fta: please don't use system sqlite
<[reed]> feel free to use system-whatever for other stuff, but system sqlite just leads to problems
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox 3 rc1 in intrepid and hardy-proposed | firefox 3 blockers left: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next team meeting will be held on irc.freenode.net in #ubuntu-meeting on June 22 at 1800 UTC | You can find th
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox 3 rc1 in intrepid and hardy-proposed | firefox 3 blockers left: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next team meeting will be held on June 22 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting | You can find the agenda for the mee
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ Please subscribe to help out | firefox 3 rc1 in intrepid and hardy-proposed | firefox 3 blockers left: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next meeting will be held on 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting a
<gnomefreak> dfamnit
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ Please subscribe to help | Firefox 3 RC2 will be released shortly | firefox-3  blockers left: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next meeting will be held on 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting at https:/
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam. Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com. Please help Mozilla QA tracker: https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/. Look for Firefox 3 RC2 soom | firefox-3 blockers: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next meeting will be held on 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meet
<gnomefreak> damnit
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam. Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com. Please help Mozilla QA tracker: https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/. Look for Firefox 3 RC2 soom | firefox-3 blockers: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next meeting will be held on 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<gnomefreak> sloppy but works it really needs to be alot shorter just not sure where to cut back in it at ~0500
<asac> darn ... got about 500 uncatched spam mails tonight :/
<asac> in my main inbox
 * gnomefreak scared to look at mine
<gnomefreak> meeting agenda page is ready if people have agenda points to add
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> asac: i take it we are keeping DOM inspector in firefox source?
<gnomefreak> firefox and xulrunner sources
<armin76> gnomefreak: use tinyurl :P
<gnomefreak> is there a page or an app tp help in making one?
<armin76> tinyurl.com or .org
<armin76> or xrl.us
<gnomefreak> thanks i will work on that :)
<asac> Jazzva: gnomefreak: can we get on the fridge?
<asac> gnomefreak: in intrepid we might consider to drop dom-inspector
<asac> gnomefreak: but if the source tree is the place where its actually maintained upstream, then i dont see the point
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: http://tinyurl.com/5uy273. Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com. Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/4mooo2. Look for Firefox-3 RC2 to hit a repo near you soon. | firefox-3 blockers: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp | Next meeting will be held on 06/22/2008 at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting. You can find the agenda for the meeting at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq
<gnomefreak> asac: we are on fridge already
<asac> gnomefreak: ok, cool
<gnomefreak> asac: its not its now a addon extension for mozilla upstream
<gnomefreak> they no longer build it with source
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but the source is still maintained in the tree (even though released outside the binaries)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> if we get to know that the main source moved somewhere else (e.g. its own svn repo), then i am all for separating it
<asac> otherwise i dont mind
 * gnomefreak would have thought they would have moved it elsewhere
<gnomefreak> asac: i will look today to see
<gnomefreak> wasnt there a tinyURL extension for firefox
<gnomefreak> might come in handy
<gnomefreak> yes there is :)
<gnomefreak> ok that is scarey. you have to log in to installl extensions now from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=tiny+url&cat=all
<gnomefreak> not a damn one is for ff3 it seems
<armin76> gnomefreak: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6443
<armin76> bug 236610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236610 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox 'bad certificate' warning blocks navigation with small secured frames" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236610
<gnomefreak> ok really need a way to find them
<gnomefreak> armin76: thanks
<gnomefreak> armin76: Xrl.In Tiny Links 1.0 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 3.0.
<gnomefreak> not like it matters :(
<gnomefreak> Works with:
<gnomefreak> * Firefox: 1.5 – 3.0.*
<armin76> edit the extension by hand :P
<armin76> it should work
<gnomefreak> it already says its for 1.5-3.0.*
<gnomefreak> shouldnt have to edit it
<gnomefreak> so im thinking i edit it and it still will fail
<gnomefreak> maybe ill grab source and look at it
<armin76> asac: look at bug 236610, see my comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236610 in xulrunner-1.9 "Firefox 'bad certificate' warning blocks navigation with small secured frames" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236610
<armin76> gnomefre1k: right,? :P
<gnomefre1k> armin76: it was b3 im fixing it
<armin76> gnomefre1k: i mean the bug i'm talking about :P
<gnomefre1k> armin76: not sure i never seen it
<fta2> hi
<asac> hi
<armin76> yo
<armin76> asac: anyway, thats mainly upstream bug
<gnomefre1k> hi
<asac> armin76: yeah, is there an upstream bug yet?
<asac> that what i asked [reed] in the bug :)
<armin76> probably related to mozilla bug 28586 ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 28586 in Embedding: Docshell "meta bug - show error pages instead of dialogs for network errors (placeholder page in the content area) (http error pages)" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28586
<armin76> or probably mentioned there
<asac> people sending me too to bugs where we already have 100 me toos in and which is marked as "in progress" ... scares me
<asac> bug 191889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Ubuntu's new "Offline Mode" feature cannot properly detect when there is a valid network available for use in many circumstances" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<gnomefreak> ok unzip unpacks .xpi does zip file file file bleh.xpi repack it?
<gnomefreak> there is no zip --help
<armin76> yeah
<armin76> just run zip :P
<armin76> zip -r zipfile.xpi dir
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> thanks will be making note of that :)
<gnomefreak> this sucks i cant get rid of this extension i rm ~/.mozilla/extensions and this one just regens itself inside extensions
<asac> gnomefreak: globally installed? staged?
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess it failed to install due to versioning and it keeps with restart firefox crap
<gnomefreak> would it be /usr/lib....
<gnomefreak> ah i think i have it
<asac> gnomefreak: search for in in .mozilla ... its probably in a staging dir there
<gnomefreak> nope that didnt work either
<asac> is that a global extension?
<gnomefreak> ~/.mozilla/firefox/kjlyotzv.default$ and remove all extensions*
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> gnomefreak: then uninstall it :)
<gnomefreak> ok fixed that
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> asac: it wouldnt even install
<gnomefreak> why am i not seeing "install" in the firefox adons dialog?
<gnomefreak> i thought i remember one being there and if not than how do you install a local extension
<gnomefreak> if i get this working i think im gonna package it today if time allows me. be back smoke
<asac> not sure what you mean ... you install profile extensions by pointing the browser to the .xpi file
<asac> e.g. clicking a link,  clicking the file if its on your local disc and so on
<gnomefreak> the extension is in my $HOME
<gnomefreak> ah let me try that
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<gnomefreak> and it installed :)
<gnomefreak> yay now time to see if packaging it works :)
<asac> fta2: wanna bring prism to debian?
<Jazzva> asac: I has rendering issues on Fridge
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: everyone does
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: check with another browser
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: if you mean the menus or links along the side
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: A question in the mail to the list, so I thought that I spammed the list enough, and replied here :)
 * gnomefreak hasnt read email yet
<gnomefreak> trying to figure out how this extension works
<Jazzva> What extension?
<gnomefreak> tinyurl
<asac> gnomefreak: added to firefox3extension page yet?
<gnomefreak> i modified it for 3.0 and now i cant figure out how to use it
<gnomefreak> asac: no not yet
<gnomefreak> asac: would like to test first
<asac> you should do that before starting to package ;)
<Jazzva> Maybe it's broken for FF3...
<gnomefreak> havent started it yet :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes, but we can add it there to the "incomplete" table
<asac> gnomefreak: first thing to figure out is licensing ... then packaging ;)
<Jazzva> That's what I had in mind :)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i know but i wont be pakcaging it if it doesnt work
<Jazzva> Ok, so it's the css of the page it seems. It doesn't show up when the article is the longer than the menu on the left, but in the other case it' there
<Jazzva> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/about
<Jazzva> *it's
<asac> gnomefreak: right, but we want to track it in case it doesnt work and bug upstream about getting it fixed ;)
<asac> Jazzva: ok, then its not a firefox issue :)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i know it will be added soon, but before i add it i have to figure out if its the extension or just me :)
<Jazzva> Yep, it's on all pages where article length < menu length.
<asac> only thing i find wierd is that the background isnt't really finished (e.g. the lower border is missing completely)
<asac> gnomefreak: you know if fridge has a project in launchpad we can file a bug against?
<Jazzva> It has
<asac> oh cool-
<gnomefreak> asac: i think so but not sure anymore
<Jazzva> bugs.launchpad.net/fridge
<Jazzva> I suppose it's reported already
<gnomefreak> fridge is being taken over by ubuntu-new
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-news
<asac> yeah
<asac> bug #159797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 159797 in fridge "theme issue: background does not continue to the bottom of the navbar" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159797
<asac> good ... all fine then
<gnomefreak> fuck gedit
<gnomefreak> crashing piece of shit
<armin76> feature
<asac> gedit never crashed for me ;) ... i am not a regular user though
<Jazzva> I am ... and it works very well.
<gnomefreak> asac: on intrepid :) its expected but i hate it crashing
<gnomefreak> well crap i dont see anything in this package that wouldnt make it run (everything is a description more so) maybe the id# is off?
<asac> gnomefreak: em:id has to be the same as the directory name you use
<gnomefreak> asac: this is still upstreams package
<asac> e.g. em:id="test@mozilla.org" => /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/test@mozilla.org/
<gnomefreak> just updated the max version from 3.0b3 to 3.0
<asac> you can also try by disabling compatibility checks (see firefox3extension page on how to do that)
<gnomefreak> it seems its not generating the button in the location bar
<Jazzva> Look if there are errors in the Error console
<gnomefreak> .rdf has nothing to do with that and pref.js shouldnt either but might
<asac> gnomefreak: is the button available if you configure the toolbar though?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: there isnt one (expected) since the packge doesnt gnerate the button the console wont giv eme info unless button was tehre but didnt work
<asac> e.g. right click => customize
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<asac> ok ... then its most likely just incompatible
<asac> but upstreawm about that ... offer help from mozillateam if he wants
<asac> james_w: i currently wonder how an auto-merger could publish failed merges, so that people can start to work on that. any idea?
<asac> e.g. have a branch ffox-extension1.failed merge, then resolve the merge conflict and push
<james_w> hi asac
<james_w> there are a couple of simple things
<james_w> you could just publish instructions of how to reproduce the merge (bzr branch .../current; bzr merge .../new-upstream)
<james_w> you could do what MoM does and provide a tarball containing the failed merge
<james_w> or, more complex, we could make changes in bzr to allow a failed merge to be got with a "branch" command.
<gnomefreak> asac: i contate upstream  (i was doing that while you were posting the above
<asac> gnomefreak: good
<gnomefreak> i also asked for SVN or CVS since there isnt one listed on homepage
<asac> james_w: what would the complex solution require? being able to --force commit with conflicts (while keeping the info that there are conflicts in the branch) ?
<james_w> yeah, it would need some changes to the branch format, or the revision storage.
<asac> ok. so long-term ;)
<asac> i think unless we can do this we need to keep the upstream branch available online
<james_w> yeah, I think just instructions for reproducing the merge would be fine.
<asac> james_w: right, but that adds another source-of-information to our workflow
<asac> currently the .staging branches would indicate that this needs work
<asac> i'd hope we could keep it that way :)
<asac> james_w: how about making the automerger open the changelog, and setting a revision property indicating that this was a failed merge from branch Y revision XXX?
<asac> and pushing that to .staging?
<gnomefreak> damn he is really behind on htis
<james_w> asac: that could work.
<gnomefreak> the dev for this extension wrote on may 22, Q when will be update for ff3 RC?  his answer This weekend maybe.  It takes about 2 hours to do a new release of the extension and I am very busy this week (lots of stuff due on Friday).
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a bit before i get to email i need to take care of a few things
<asac> james_w: ok, lets get things sorted for the start. basically i just want to be sure that the branches we create now can later be taken over by the distributed distro tools
<asac> james_w: 1. can we start to maintain our own upstream branches that autocommit new upstream releases?
<asac> james_w: 2. is there anything in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance that needs to be adjusted for making our work useful in future?
<asac> for instance: branch names - is this really the right way to go? or should we use ~teams to scope the branches instead of name conventions?
<asac> e.g. ~firefox-extension-upstream/firefox-extensions/extension-name instead of extension-name.upstream ?
<asac> especially i am curious on how its planned to scope the $RELEASE branches (e.g. hardy, gutsy, etc.) ?
<james_w> 1. sure
<james_w> 2. I'll read it again in a few minutes to make sure.
<james_w> for the naming lp is going to change so that it will have "source package branches", i.e. a bzr branch associated with a source package in a particular suite.
<asac> james_w: ok. i would like to finalize it. if there are things not clear in your opinion let me know. same for things you would like to see changed for-forward-compatibility reasons ;)
<asac> james_w: err, you mean one more level in the bzr branch path?
<asac> please give me an example :)
<james_w> this means they won't be under ~team/project/name, they'll be distro/package/suite or similar
<asac> what is suite here? "main"`
<asac> ?
<james_w> then the staging branches would be ~someuser/distro/package/suite/staging or something.
<james_w> hardy/hardy-updates/hardy-security etc.
<asac> ah right
<asac> ok, but if we have all those components somewhat encoded we can probably switch to that layout quite easily, right`
<asac> ?
<james_w> yep, should be easy to just push the branches up when all is ready.
<asac> will the release branch be in ~ubuntu-core-dev/distro/packages/suite `
<asac> or without team?
<james_w> no, they don't have a team in the name, to avoid problems when things move between main and universe
<asac> ok, how are permissions enforced?
<asac> on a per-package base i guess?
<james_w> they'll use the same permissions as soyuz
<asac> ok. and how is NEW processing ment to work? just like our staging branch, just done by the user?
<asac> accompanied with a review for inclusion bug?
<james_w> no idea about NEW.
<asac> ok
<james_w> currently it will still use the same infrastructure as there will still be a package upload
<asac> i think the extension NEW processing might look like:
<asac> 1. user request an upstream branch
<asac> 2. user prepares package and pushes that branch somewhere
<asac> 3. user files a bug for enabling package
<asac> 4. admin grants the request by pushing it to the right area
<asac> in later model step 4. probably needs to be replaced by something else
<james_w> yeah, sounds reasonable.
<james_w> I don't know if lp will grow NEW processing features around branches, or archive admins will just be asked to push and pull branches.
<james_w> I need to talk with the soyuz team more about this, but there aren't any soyuz changes needed for the current work.
<asac> james_w: i think using the package upload review is not really help ful as the archive admin still needs to somewhat push the initial branch to the right location
<asac> so he has to figure: "where is the branch" ... "is the branch equal to the package i am seeing"
<asac> but if we require a bug, we can probably use that to document that information until we know something better
<asac> but then we could also just drop the package upload and let the archive admin do the initial one from the branch mentioned in bug
<asac> anyway, that needs to be discussed with archive-admins who probably know much better than me what is suitable
<james_w> yep, they will definitely need to be involved with this discussion.
<james_w> I'm wary of asking them to special case things at this stage.
<asac> true
<asac> but getting their input would be helpful to raise concrete proposals with soyuz devs
<asac> ok. anyway, i think i know how to continue now. Ill rework that document and make a spec out of it. Ill ask you then to take a nother look at the final content
<fta2> asac, prism is not in a good shape right now. the snapshot in hardy is ok but my branch tracking head (0.9pre with 0.9 soon to be released) is not ok at all. too many missing/broken features on linux
<asac> fta2: yeah. and how about prism 0.8 in debian?
<fta2> 0.8 is even older, and not compatible with our current xulrunner-1.9.
<fta2> in fact, head is post 0.9
<fta2> the snapshot is 0.8+svn
<asac> fta2: so the intrepid version is currently broken?
<Jazzva> ok, i'm off to school. See you later
<asac> gnomefreak: member candidates - do we really require to have a wikipage?
<asac> fta2: shouldn't the sqlite link point to the system sqlite file?
<asac> instead of dropping it completely?
<asac> I'd prefer if we could accomplish to switch from and to system sqlite without having to respin liferea
<asac> as we cannot say that we can use sqlite ... upstream wants us to keep this open as they found that there are huge performance differences for certain sqlite versions
<fta2> asac, it was just a hack for liferea, remember ? it's only useful to set a LD_LIBRARY_PATH to xul libdir. hence, no link means no LD_LIBRARY_PATH, and then system sqlite. which is all fine
<asac> right ;)
<asac> now that i think about it, it should be fine.
<asac> not sure 100%, but ill think ;)
<fta2> i've removed that link because in intrepid, it's currently a dangling symlink
<asac> thats true. my idea was to point it to system lib if we use system lib ... otherwise to in-xul lib
<fta2> (seems launchpad is processing all the commit from the last few days)
<fta2> commitS
<asac> yeah probably a weekend outage
<gnomefreak> asac: no did i put that under wiki?
<gnomefreak> asac: i meant what do we do with them since they ar enot showing any want to help
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt say anything about wiki on that one
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. i think its ok. one of the points of that meeting is what the requirements are. in the next meeting we can adapt that page according to the outcome of that discussion
<gnomefreak> asac: main point being how do we determine what nicks get cleaned out and some type of guidelines to the membership process and time length of how long proposed should be if they show no progress
<asac> yeah ... we should discuss that at meeting
<gnomefreak> maybe i should add membership process to agenda since as it stands its david version 2 and hes gone and noone is looking to that after they apply maybe too tight or just people trying to show many teams to look important?
<gnomefreak> as for jazzva's second point would determine if we are just doing firefox extensions or if we add sunbird/tb/seamonkey/ect...
<gnomefreak> this shit is gonna end very soon
<fta2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823371
<gnomefreak> it is since hardy
<gnomefreak> no wait its not but PA is default but i think its still using alsa as it needs to so the volume control wont change for a while but crimsun is the man to talk to about that
<gnomefreak> for some reason everyone was waiting for approval to mailing list but everyone was oked except the spam person/bot. I there we need to look into why its like that. my gnomefreak mail can post but diesnt recieve but still cant post. can everyone else check their mailing list setting and let me know what email you are signed up with, i find it hard to believe that everyone sent from wrong email.
<gnomefreak> IMAP seems to be causing major lag when closing TB2 but IMAP is alot faster in getting emails just closing tb2 it brings up the wait/quit dialog and shouldnt since tb2 has completed all tasks except closing
<gnomefreak> asac: i have sunbird0.8 built for hardy just havent uploaded to PPA yet
<armin76> you guys are slow :P
<armin76> !info sunbird
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 7792 kB, installed size 23212 kB
<armin76> !info sunbird intrepid
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7917 kB, installed size 23908 kB
<gnomefreak> armin76: define slow?
<gnomefreak> intrepid is up-to-date
<armin76> !info sunbird etch
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 7792 kB, installed size 23212 kB
<armin76> lol
<gnomefreak> debian == slow not us
<armin76> oh, it doesn't work with debian?
<gnomefreak> and no it doesnt
<gnomefreak> hint iceowl
<gnomefreak> but no bot doesnt do debian packages
<armin76> ah, right
<armin76> !info iceowl
<ubottu> Package iceowl does not exist in hardy
<armin76> !info iceowl etch
<gnomefreak> armin76: its on LP
<gnomefreak> the source for iceowl
<gnomefreak> if asac did as normal it should soon be in debian if not already
<asac> its there: packages.qa.debian.org/iceowl
<armin76> bad asac
<gnomefreak> asac: once im done with what im doing i will push 0.8 to ppa for hardy
<asac> he?
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<fta2> mozilla bug 432433
<gnomefreak> asac: i lost the bug you replied to but ive had it done but im updating changelog as well since i had the icon thing in there but never got to it, and your version still uses the calendar icon
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 432433 in Prism "Update Linux version to latest Prism trunk" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=432433
 * gnomefreak getting tired of ggedit crashing
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch
<gnomefreak> ok that bug is filed
<gnomefreak> now to respin
<asac> ok quick lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: its pushing
<gnomefreak> fta: when editing a gpg key using deluid it asks for a user id what is the user id i tried name and email i tried the number next to it. i have 3 emails attached to this key and would like to get rid of one of them
<gnomefreak> uid                  John Vivirito <ubuntu.ase@gmail.com>
<gnomefreak> that is the uid but it doesnt delete it
<gnomefreak> Command> deluid John Vivirito <ubuntu.ase@gmail.com>
<gnomefreak> You must select at least one user ID.
<gnomefreak> asac: you never uploaded the sunbird lang-packs in mt-ppa or any other ones they are still at 0.7 in intrepid
<MechtiIde> gnomefreak, and the langpack for lightning is missing
<gnomefreak> MechtiIde: they are on t ppa
<gnomefreak> MechtiIde: im gonna build them for both i guess
<MechtiIde> do you have a link?
<gnomefreak> MechtiIde: are you looking for intrepid ones?
<MechtiIde> I don't know what you mean
<gnomefreak> MechtiIde: are you looking for the lang packs for intrepid?
<MechtiIde> intrepid?
<MechtiIde> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=436297
<ubottu> Debian bug 436297 in iceowl-extension "iceowl-extension: locales missing" [Normal,Open]
<gnomefreak> MechtiIde: i dont have them built for iceowl
<gnomefreak> we dont have iceowl in repos
<gnomefreak> asac is maintainer iirc
<gnomefreak> or mike is
<asac> me is
<gnomefreak> he is :)
<gnomefreak> i have the ones done for sunbird in mt ppa if you want to use them
<asac> i thought we have translation packages in intrepid. if not we should ask daniel baumann about the state of this translation packages
<asac> for debian
<gnomefreak> asac: you want iceowl in intrepid that sounds good for easy build to ebian
<gnomefreak> debian
<gnomefreak> but afaik we dont
<gnomefreak> we do
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> well ubuntu has sunbird
<asac> but the langpacks should be quite similar
<gnomefreak> asac: we have iceowl langpacks
<MechtiIde> but with changed dependencies
<gnomefreak> iceowl-l10n-all - All language packages for Iceowl (meta)
<gnomefreak> thats just one
<gnomefreak> MechtiIde: deps shouldnt be any differnt
<MechtiIde> iceowl-l10n-all depends on iceowl and not on iceowl-extension
<gnomefreak> MechtiIde: but doesnt iceowl build -extension
<MechtiIde> so I must install iceowl _and_ iceowl-extension
<gnomefreak> you will end up with 2 differnet lang-packs
<gnomefreak> same deps afaik just rename
<MechtiIde> it seems so
<asac> MechtiIde: yes, the shift is to ship every language in the same package
<asac> daniel baumann said he will work on the extension translations too. shouldnt be that hard. maybe bug him abou tit
<gnomefreak> asac: assuming everone agreed at UDS
<gnomefreak> for us anyway
<MechtiIde> he isn't here, is he?
<asac> whats the topic?
<asac> MechtiIde: no. he might be in #debian-devel on oftc network
<gnomefreak> ok only thing left is to spin lang-packs for sunbird and light... for intrepid
<asac> not sure though. haven't worked much with him in past
<gnomefreak> and get libflashsupport from intrepid to gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: libflashsupport? we dont want that
<gnomefreak> asac: for flash 10 in gutsy you have to have it
<gnomefreak> for my ppa atleast
<gnomefreak> gutsy official you will have to backport it from intrepid
<gnomefreak> but we need to figure out what to do with hardy + flash sunbird-0.8 and friends, atm i have everythnig built or building on my ppa i still have sources so i can change for official and need somewhere to push to. jdong has been no show for 1-2 weeks so hardy flash 10 isnt happening through backports and we need someone to push our backports for us atleast for sunbird
<gnomefreak> and locale
<gnomefreak> s
<asac> gnomefreak: afaiu we dont need flashsupport in for flash 10
<asac> its an alternative dependency
<asac> and alsa-plugins is the right way
<gnomefreak> yes you do. look at the deps for it in intrepid
<gnomefreak> thats why mmy hardy was borked until i built libflashsupport for flash 10 in my ppa
<gnomefreak> now its installable
<asac> gnomefreak: i think the fix is not yet finished
<gnomefreak> it wasnt installible from my ppa on hardy without it and hardy uses PA default
<gnomefreak> asac: flash works with libflashsupport as is
<asac> gnomefreak: from what i understood its supposed to be alsa-plugins and then set-pulseaudio to make it work
<gnomefreak> what fix needed?
<asac> not libflashsupport
<asac> gnomefreak: the complete intrepid fix
<gnomefreak> afaik flash upstreeam depends on libflashsupport after they fixed it
<asac> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> let me see if i have the source still i will look in control
<asac> libflashsupport is an alternative that crashes flash. the right way is to inject the pulse pcm plugin into alsa ... which is what is now supported in flash 10
<gnomefreak> libflashsupport (>> 1.9-0ubuntu1) | libasound2-plugins (>= 1.0.16)
<asac> with flash 9 we couldnt do this, because flash used a way to do alsa that isn't supported by pulse plugin
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> maybe hardy is < 1.0.16
<asac> well ... might be. but then we need to backport that as well
<asac> i am relucatant to backport any solution that will make gutsy firefox crash more often
<gnomefreak> afaik flash fixed that
<gnomefreak> 1.0.15-1ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> that is why
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling backporting libasound2-plugins is gonna come with alot more backports
<asac> gnomefreak: i am sure its just the fix for pulse support
<asac> so you could cherry-pick that
<asac> to the gutsy libasound2-plugins
<asac> other package to look at would be pulseaudio
<gnomefreak> im looing at it
<asac> but hopefully that wont be required
<gnomefreak> looking at it
<gnomefreak>  libasound2-dev
<gnomefreak> (>= 1.0.12), libpulse-dev, libsamplerate0-dev | libsamplerate-dev
<gnomefreak> those are build-deps
<gnomefreak> libasound is built within alsa-plugins
<asac> thats what i said :)
<gnomefreak> $ apt-cache depends libasound2-plugins
<gnomefreak> libasound2-plugins Depends: libasound2 Depends: libc6 Depends: libdbus-1-3 Depends: libpulse0 Depends: libsamplerate0
<gnomefreak> i dont like the libc6 in that
<asac> thats all fine
<asac> just try to cherry-pick the pulse related changes out of it
<asac> or try to spin that on gutsy
<asac> and see how far you get
<gnomefreak> asac: ok works for me
<asac> i'd say ... see if alsa-plugins builds
<asac> in gutsy
<asac> if so ... fine
<asac> otherwise see if you can extract the pulse changes and backport them to the gutsy version
<gnomefreak> ok ill work on hardy today and see what time it is when i have to shut down due to heat in this room
<gnomefreak> ok its gonna be a while running to store while it builds
<asac> ANNOUNCE: RC1 is out to -updates
<asac> so if you see any bug that sounds only remotely as a regression, let me know please.
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: please paste:
<asac> echo $PATH
 * gnomefreak worries now
<gnomefreak> /home/gnomefreak/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<asac> bug 233922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233922 in yelp "[new-upstream] Firefox 3.0 RC1 is available" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233922
<gnomefreak> alsa builds fine
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> why echo $PATH?
<gnomefreak> !info pulseaudio hardy
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 280 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<gnomefreak> !info pulseaudio intrepid
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 282 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<gnomefreak> ok main PA should be a while
<gnomefreak> !info libasound2-plugins
<ubottu> libasound2-plugins (source: alsa-plugins): ALSA library additional plugins. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 103 kB, installed size 432 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<gnomefreak> !info libasound2-plugins gutsy
<ubottu> libasound2-plugins (source: alsa-plugins): ALSA library additional plugins. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.13-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 59 kB, installed size 288 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<gnomefreak> yay might be easier than i had thought
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have a gutsy chroot?
<gnomefreak> im betting you use my repo and it installs fine
<gnomefreak> oh hell no
<gnomefreak> ok i think i can get gutsy up and running today or tomorrow its shouldnt be too bad to do seems only one or two packages but ill let you know when im done
<gnomefreak> ok uploaded PA stuff for Hardy lets see if they build without me having to push anything else
<gnomefreak> i will do gutsy later today/tomorrow
 * gnomefreak shuts down for a while to get other stuff done ill be back when its not 100+ degrees outside
<ian__> hi hi hi
<fta> jcastro, how come songbird is already listed on popcon ? is there already another package besides mine ? or is this a bug ? i seriously doubt my package is that popular without any kind of advertising.. it has to be something else
<jcastro> fta: yeah maybe it's some .deb or something from the forums?
<fta> maybe
<fta> asac, did you answer for liferea debdiff ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-10
<JanC> I just heard some peopel complain about FF2 & FF3 packages stealing /usr/bin/firefox fro meach other after succeeding upgrades of one of them
<JanC> I wonder how difficult it is to handle /usr/bin/firefox through "alternatives" instead?
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> this latest batch of updates removes java completely
<[reed]> awesome
<[reed]> on another note
<[reed]> [02:47:53AM] <timelyx> anyone here w/ a launchpad account, reed?
<[reed]> [02:47:54AM] <timelyx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/224350
<[reed]> [02:48:21AM] <reed> timelyx: what about it?
<[reed]> [02:48:28AM] <timelyx> should be squished, we're behaving per CSS spec [input type=hidden] => display:none, and the css by the reporter overrides that default mapping
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224350 in firefox-3.0 "css border color problem" [Undecided,New]
<[reed]> [02:48:40AM] <timelyx> "INVALID: per spec"
<[reed]> I don't seem to have privileges to do that myself
<asac> [reed]: which latest batch?
<asac> and which java got removed?
<[reed]> dunno... whatever Update Manager was complaining about
<[reed]> java 6, including java-common, icedtea, and other stuff
<[reed]> it removed all those packages
<[reed]> and it made me do a Partial Upgrade
<[reed]> which was odd
<asac> if you try to install it, what happens?
<[reed]> I don't use java anyway, so I don't care, but somebody else might be upset when Update Manager removes it
<[reed]> root@jarodplus:~# apt-get install icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<[reed]> Reading package lists... Done
<[reed]> Building dependency tree
<[reed]> Reading state information... Done
<[reed]> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<[reed]> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<[reed]> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<[reed]> or been moved out of Incoming.
<[reed]> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<[reed]> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<[reed]> that package should be filed.
<[reed]> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<[reed]> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[reed]>   icedtea-gcjwebplugin: Depends: openjdk-6-jre (>= 6b06) but it is not going to be installed
<[reed]> E: Broken packages
<[reed]> sorry, should have used pastebin
<asac> [reed]: no problem :-P
<asac> [reed]: afaict, partial upgrades are only offered in transitional situations
<[reed]> well, it told me a partial upgrade was needed
<[reed]> dunno
<asac> [reed]: how did it tell you?
<[reed]> dialog from Update Manager
<[reed]> saying I needed to do a Partial Upgrade
<asac> so you hit "check" ... and then it offered you to partially upgrade?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> [reed]: are you running hardy-proposed?
<[reed]> well, I didn't hit check... when I clicked the icon in the notification icon space, it brought it up, did some stuff, and then asked me
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> just hardy
<asac> [reed]: and what happens if you try to install openjdk-6-jre ?
<asac> doesnt install ... or is version lower than 6b06?
<[reed]> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[reed]>   openjdk-6-jre: Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (= 6b09-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<[reed]> E: Broken packages
<asac> [reed]: go further down :)
<asac> e.g. why is openjdk-6-jre-headless not installed
<asac> and why that and so on
<[reed]> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[reed]>   openjdk-6-jre-headless: Depends: tzdata-java but it is not going to be installed
<[reed]> E: Broken packages
<[reed]> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<[reed]>   tzdata-java: Depends: tzdata (= 2008b-1ubuntu1) but 2008c-1ubuntu0.8.04 is to be installed
<[reed]> E: Broken packages
<[reed]> tzdata update broke it
<[reed]> :)
<asac> argh
<asac> [reed]: ok i am pinging pitti about that
<[reed]> k... if a bug gets filed, subscribe me?
<[reed]> asac: you have your flight booked for Whistler?
<asac> [reed]: yeah
<[reed]> good :)
<[reed]> hmm, I'm in MV next week
<asac> point of no return passed ;)
<gnomefreak> Tbird wont load your message to mailing list
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke  while it tries so far 3 minutes
<gnomefreak> ah here it is
<asac> [reed]: ok, so what should i document as our preferred "wishlist" procedure.
<asac> until now i said:
<asac> go to forums.mozillazine.org and if you get cheers there, file an enhancement bug in bugzilla.mozilla.org
<asac> is that ok?
<[reed]> mmm
<asac> wishlist bugs are special, because most are actually "valid", but most wont be allowed into firefox
<[reed]> so evil to send users to the forums
<[reed]> :P
<asac> so i cannot really fiter here
<asac> filter
<[reed]> let me see what other people think
<asac> [reed]: well ... i dont feel in the position to say "no, this wont happen"
<asac> but i dont want to send them directly to bugzilla
<asac> so i always thought i send them to the instructions on "how to lobby for new features"
<asac> in the forums ;)
<[reed]> there's Hendrix, but I don't know if that's a good place to send people for RFEs
<[reed]> (http://feedback.mozilla.org)
<gnomefreak> asac: i CC'ed you to my emails with the author of the Tiny URL extension
<asac> [reed]: ok, why not sending them to the "MozillaZine Forum Index ->  Firefox Features   " forum? what is so bad about it?
<[reed]> the forums have a ... reputation
<[reed]> plus they are all unofficial
<[reed]> Mozilla doesn't control mozillaZine
<asac> [reed]: well ;) ... question is "do you want to hear about them" ... or "are you happy if they sink in the forums" :)
<[reed]> need some happy medium
<[reed]> :(
<asac> [reed]: the other option we have is to send them to brainstrom.ubuntu.com ... but wanted to do that only for ubuntu specific feature requests
<[reed]> oh, we're adding our own brainstorm-like tool soon
<asac> we could integrate that in launchpad bug system at some point, like: make a brainstorm idea out of this bug
<asac> [reed]: in the long run we could also add a feature that would create an idea in your idea database
<asac> [reed]: ok, then lets say that i stick to the mozillazine answer and change that procedure once you have your own idea database?
<asac> sounds reasonable?
<[reed]> ok
<asac> or do you want me to send them to bugzilla asking them to carefully look out for dupes?
<asac> [reed]: when do you leave for MV?
<[reed]> Monday
<[reed]> there from Monday->Monday
<asac> [reed]: so is this 3.0.0 ?
<[reed]> 3.0
<[reed]> everything after this is 3.0.x
<asac> but you will certainly start with 3.0.1 ;)
<[reed]> correct
<gnomefreak> is LP slow for anyone else?
<gnomefreak> anyone using tbird with IMAP?
<gnomefreak> asac: take a look at bug 51492 please as you are most qulified
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 51492 in thunderbird "movemail problem" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/51492
<gnomefreak> TB and IMAP seeem to have a few issues here but nothing like crashing ect..
<gnomefreak> asac: are we telling users to use report a site problem for not able to log in to site, cant access parts of site, ect.... refering to bug 228864 im not sure how Firefox not saving info has to do with sites you cant login to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228864 in firefox-3.0 "in some web sites I can't log in correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228864
<asac> fta: wanna fix devhelp build?
<asac> :)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15160556/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.devhelp_0.19-1ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> gnomefreak: if its a website rendering issue or disfunction we do that yes.
<asac> that is if it works elsewhere
<gnomefreak> ok i have to grab upstream ff
<gnomefreak> asac: im testing bug 238660 in a few
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238660 in firefox-3.0 "about:about gives strange error" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238660
<gnomefreak> with rc2
<gnomefreak> if you need me to test on rc1 upstream let me know
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. thats already confirmed
<gnomefreak> asac: you asked for upstream tests
<asac> yeah
<asac> does it happen there too?
<gnomefreak> RC2 ok to test with?
<gnomefreak> im downloading RC2 atm
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> yep happens with upstream RC2
<gnomefreak> i will search for one upstream
<gnomefreak> alot of about:plugins being broken
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... there are two behaviours: getting a dialog that the url is invalid would be ok. (a you get when you type about:blah)
<asac> but getting to a non existant page is not
<gnomefreak> well so far nothing even close to our bug
<gnomefreak> anyone with Ffox-2?
<gnomefreak> think i found a lightning bug i was looking at earlier
<gnomefreak> asac: that bug is taken care of i reported it upstream after not finding one
<gnomefreak> please add to mozilla 438313 if you wish
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 438313 in General "about:about gives a File not Found error" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438313
<asac> gnomefreak: ok, did you post the step by step instructions?
<asac> gnomefreak: never file a bug in General
<asac> use a better component
<gnomefreak> yes type about:about
<asac> otherwise nobody will really look at it
<asac> its like filing a bug against "ubuntu" :)
<gnomefreak> i didnt know what it fit under
<asac> yeah.
<asac> gnomefreak: why didnt you find it?
<asac> it should show up if you just search for about:about
<gnomefreak> about:about showed me nothing
<gnomefreak> so i looked under about
<gnomefreak> very long list btw
<asac> gnomefreak: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/query.cgi
<asac> search for about:about there
<asac> like a zillion of dupes already ;)
<gnomefreak> i searched from https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<asac> gnomefreak: update the bug link in the LP bug ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: use that form + the advanced search form (the one i posted)
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&product=&content=about%3Aabout
<gnomefreak> nothing found
<gnomefreak> well 1
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> thats the right bug ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> anyway. next time ;)
<gnomefreak> yep same
<asac> bugzilla needs excersize for sure
<gnomefreak> i cant mark dupes upstream can you do that?
<gnomefreak> mozilla bug 349451
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 349451 in General "about:about is File not found error" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349451
<gnomefreak> its also under general
<gnomefreak> i got it
<gnomefreak> you did it already
<gnomefreak> no it seems carsten did it already
<asac> k
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: *prod*
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: mootbot does minutes?
<Seeker`> yup
<gnomefreak> can we borrow it on the 22nd for our meeting and teach one or more of us how to use it for minutes :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok alll bugs updated and dupped aas needed
<asac> whoever knows mootbot best is supposed to take the meeting chair i guess ;)
<asac> all bugs? :-D
<asac> that would be fantastic
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: sure
 * gnomefreak never really got the hang of it
<asac> but i know what you ment ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: all bugs releated to about:about
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i would love for someone to test on 2.0
<Seeker`> you can have a play if you want
<gnomefreak> just to see if it has always been that way or if its due to xulrunner1.9
<asac> Seeker`: can we use mootbot to also record actions if we dont have a meeting?
<asac> (e.g. mozillateam actions :))
<gnomefreak> do you have instructions on how to use it Seeker`
<Seeker`> sadly the minutes wont be available in real time - someone has to copy tyhem to a webserver
<gnomefreak> be back in a minute for smoke
<Seeker`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot?highlight=(mootbot)
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: #endmeeting will produce link for minutes so we can just move it to our minutes page?
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: at the moment, it will not produce a link to the minutes
<Seeker`> as the bot is hosted inside someones network with no external access; they have t ocopy the logs to their webhost
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: how do i retrieve them so i can post them
<gnomefreak> so just copy the meeting itself?
<Seeker`> I'm not sure if this has been set up properly, I will check today
<Seeker`> mootbot also produces a summary html page, with just the things you tagged on it, which you will need to get from the webhost
<gnomefreak> by tagged you mean like #vote or #bleh
<gnomefreak> The summary and log will be placed on the agenda you gave a link for. An email will be sent when log and summary have been posted to the page.  << does that stil happen?
<Seeker`> no
<gnomefreak> ah ok because it will list a link for the server that you arnt using
<Seeker`> the whole page needs updating really
<Seeker`> there have been problems with the bots hosting, which has elad it to be shunted around etc.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Seeker`> I've spent the last 9 months trying to finish my degree, so i;ve only been able to do basic maintainance
<gnomefreak> its only 7:51 :(
<Seeker`> huh?
<gnomefreak> be back soon need to find what im making for dinner
<gnomefreak> its only 7:51am it feels like ive been online for the whole day
<Seeker`> :/ Its 12:52 here and i've only been up for 30 mins
<gnomefreak> ok i need to feed g/f while she feeds baby ill be back in a while
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna backport pulseaudio package and libasound2-plugins but i have a bad feeling about gutsys versions being ok with intrepids versions but i will try these 2 to start with and if it needs alot more work than we will have to come up with something else, i would rather not backport 20 packages if we can help it. but i will ping you later about that
<asac> gnomefreak: dont backport pulseaudio
<gnomefreak> have to for flash
<asac> rather cherry-pick the required changed from libasound2-plugins if it doesnt build
<gnomefreak> libasound needs libpulse0 and libpulse0 is in pulseaudio source
<gnomefreak> so i have to build those 2 packages to start please see my PPA as this has been done for Hardy already, https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive  i need someone to cherrypick the PA packages and see if that is all needed for flash10
<gnomefreak> but we can talk about this whne im done with g/f and daughter
<asac> ok all RC2 final bits uploaded everywhere
<asac> will blog about it when things have build in -proposed
<asac> fta_: would appreciate if you could review the .hardy branch and see if i missed any essential cherry-picks
<asac> thanks
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.hardy
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy
<asac> well ... ffox 3 is safe thing
<asac> xul 1.9 is the question here
<asac> Hush, David, you'll be accused of making noise.
<asac> :)
 * armin76 looks
<armin76> :/
<armin76> asac: did xul-1.9 got released?
<asac> armin76: to where?
<armin76> by mozilla?
<asac> no
<asac> i uploaded rc2 to our beta-testing channels: intrepid, hardy-proposed + mozillateam PPA
<armin76> then why did you? :P
<asac> i didnt ... just beta channels ;)
<armin76> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<armin76> shouldn't it be 1.9rc2?
<asac> well ... rc's are ment to be final releases if nothing happens. i dont want to reupload a not-modified build.
<asac> so the best projection we have for close to final rc's that might get out unmodified is to upload them with the final package name
<armin76> well, lets hope ppl don't get confused thinking that 1.9/3.0 got released...
<armin76> Existing Tags:
<armin76>         FIREFOX_3_0rc3_RELEASE          (revision: 1.404)
<armin76> lol, you got pwned :P
<asac> armin76: thats for mac afaik
<armin76> oh
<armin76> now that you mention it, i need to redo my patch for hppa
<armin76> thanks :P
<asac> armin76: we need to update it?
<asac> give it to me so i can reupload
<asac> bug 237690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237690 in xulrunner-1.9 "[New Upstream] Firefox 3 RC2 is available" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237690
<armin76> yeah
<armin76> need to redo it, using case statemnt
<armin76> statement
<armin76> [reed]: ping
<[reed]> armin76: pong
<armin76> [reed]: i need to request approval for mozilla bug 436133?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 436133 in Networking: Cookies "Cookies build failure on hppa" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436133
<[reed]> not for landing on mozilla-central, no
<[reed]> add checkin-needed
<armin76> k, thanks
<shirish> armin76: the firefox updates we are seeing atm are ff3b2 updates?
<asac> shirish: rc2
<asac> yes
<asac> i reuploaded with a modified changelog to intrepid to make this clear.
<shirish> sorry, yes I meant rc2, didn't sleep I guess ;)
<armin76> asac: new patch added
<armin76> asac: and btw, hppa compiled
<asac> armin76: with the patch we added? great.
<armin76> yup
<asac> armin76: http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=xulrunner
<asac> did debian take this patch yet?
<asac> or was there duped effort?
<asac> hmm ... hppa didn't build
<asac> (yet?)
<armin76> asac: they already ignored -Wcast-align
<asac> oh. hmm so now .pc files are bogus?
<asac> aeh sorry
<asac> was confused
<armin76> you always are :P
 * asac reboot gateway
<l3on> Hi all, I've this rendering problem with firefox in hardy 64bit:
<l3on> http://img397.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntufirefoxap4.png
<l3on> but page sould be showned in this way -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<l3on> I've tried to remove .mozilla directory, reinstall firefox-3.0, but problem is not solved :/
<l3on> Hi asac :)
<asac> hi l3on
<asac> ok ill be out for a while
<l3on> Btw, I've test page on a 32bit system (Hardy too) and page was showned right :(
<asac> 1-2 h
<l3on> bye :)
<asac> l3on: if page is somewhat corrupted i would guess that its a xorg driver bug
<l3on> mmm... but it happens only in firefox, for example page is showned right in konqueror
<l3on> epiphany is broken too :/
<asac> l3on: what graphics driver?
<l3on> mesa
<l3on> ati
<l3on> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 TCL
<asac> EXA or XAA ?
<l3on> how can I discory it ?
<l3on> *discovery
<l3on> asac: Option     "AccelMethod"                "EXA"
<asac> l3on: try XAA
<l3on> wtf? now works fine!!!
<l3on> asac: I'm indebted to you for a beer
<l3on> :D
<asac> l3on: hehe ... help doing bug triage would be even more appreciated ;)
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/liferea_1.4.15-1ubuntu1--1.4.15-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<fta> asac, would you sponsor it or should i ask someone else ?
<asac> fta: wasnt a similar patch uploaded?
<asac> ah
<asac> no you alrewady showed me this ;)
<asac> now i remember
<asac> bug 228827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228827 in liferea "Please merge liferea-1.4.15-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228827
<asac> fta: dont we have bugs for the issues?
<asac> if we ever want to take those patches down we should have a bug for the fixes
<fta> i don't think we have bugs for those, i've looked even upstream of the dock tray one, nada. the other is just ours
<asac> fta: give me a bug and i can document it for you in that upload
<asac> fta: ok, we definitly want a bug for this ... and then forward upstrewam
<asac> at least for the feature fix
<asac> otherwise it wont go upstream and would be a good contribution imo
<asac> fta: i can open the bug if you want :)
<asac> fta: i jumped the gun and opened bug 238958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238958 in liferea "always present window on current workspace if tray icon is clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238958
<fta> ok, thanks
<armin76> ubuntu is broken!
<armin76> Setting up mawk (1.3.3-11.1ubuntu1) ...
<armin76> /usr/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/perl5/auto/Locale/gettext/gettext.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Tstack_sp_ptr
<armin76>  <- fail
<asac> fta: uploaded
<fta> thx
<asac> fta: please take care that the patch goes upstream ... maybe ask pocho who previsouly submitted things upstream
<asac> i attached the patch to bug
<fta> I'll ping pochu
<jcastro> fta: about to mail the flock guys
<jcastro> it's not in the mozillateam ppa yet is it?
<fta> nope, it's in mine at the moment
<jcastro> ok
<fta> jcastro,  ^^, both hardy and intrepid
<fta> I need to fix the branding
<jcastro> so how does that workflow work, do you put stuff in your ppa then when it's ready move it to the team ppa?
<asac> jcastro: when its ready yes. but flock needs to use system-xul first ;)
<armin76> asac: fix
<asac> jcastro: well ... mozillateam ppa is not always used. things that are new can go directly to intrepid for instance
<jcastro> ok
<fta> asac, will be difficult.. they patched firefox, it's not built on top of xul but on top of firefox
<jcastro> asac: yeah I just want to make sure I show them where it is for now
<asac> sure
<jcastro> fta: do you have the svn url for their trunk handy? I'd like to get an import going
<asac> fta: if they patch firefox, but not xurlunner, we can still build it with system-xul i guess
<jcastro> asac: fta: If you guys can note down a list of issues with them like we did for songbird I can send those up
<jcastro> in the meantime I'll just introduce ourselves and say hello
<fta> ok, i'll draft something on the wiki like i did for songbird
<fta> jcastro, svn://svn-mirror.flock.com/master/flock/trunk/mozilla
<jcastro> thanks
<asac> jcastro: err, if thats a complete copy of the mozilla tree, we probably dont want to sync that for now :/
<jcastro> asac: it'll sit in testing for a few weeks or so
<jcastro> asac: I've been instructed to import as many things as possible by lp people
<jcastro> so ....
<jcastro> win 16
<asac> ok. still has to make sense ;) ... but go ahead!
<fta> asac, a diffstat between rc2 and flock source trees: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19114/
<fta> i mean full firefox rc2 tree
<asac> fta: are those netto-changes or is there garbage because flock has rc1 or b5 or some nightly trunk snapshot included?
<fta> i guess a bit of both. i'm trying to find which ff they are using..
<asac> fta: do they strip CVS directories?
<fta> hm, there are some leftovers
<fta> Jazzva, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/liferea/1.4.15-1ubuntu2
<Jazzva> Cool :). It got in fast. Now, I could check the teatime patch, and see what to change.
<fta> asac, why did you drop rc2 in intrepid ? is it released ?
<asac> no
<asac> bwin ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> google ;)
<asac> bet and win ;)
<asac> measure to prevent another upload in case rc2 is final
<asac> i think it was not the best idea, but if all goes well its fine
<asac> bug 238956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238956 in firefox-3.0 "Canvas uge CPU usage" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238956
<asac> anyone can reproduce?
<Jazzva> asac: It works ok, but the processor usage goes up to 98, 99% on dragging...
<Jazzva> I'll see what happens in ff2
<fta> asac, still need help for devscript ?
<fta> i mean, devhelp
<Jazzva> asac: It's even slower...
<fta> hm, ads from freenode admins ?
<asac> yeah ... i dont mind, but some find these annoying
<asac> Jazzva: ok. thanks
<Jazzva> np :)
<fta> asac, i've fixed devhelp
<armin76> root@hake:~# firefox
<armin76> Segmentation fault
<armin76> lolz
<fta> lsb_release -ic
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/devhelp_0.19-1ubuntu3--0.19-1ubuntu4.debdiff
<fta> mozilla bug 435460
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 435460 in Release Engineering "Do XULRunner 1.9RC2 release spin" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435460
<fta> damn, rc3
<asac> mac only afaik
<fta> yet users will want it
<asac> no i doubt they will ;)
<fta> so, what about devhelp ?
<asac> open a sponsoring bug if possible
<fta> asac, bug 238991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238991 in devhelp "please sponsor for devhelp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238991
<fta> oops
<fta> asac, flock has been synced with FIREFOX_3_0rc2_RELEASE about 10 days ago
<asac> fta: ok so its a netto diff ... fine
<asac> fta: can you split browser/ and toolkit/ parts up somehow?
<asac> e.g. is it easy to extract some of the more obvious patches manually?
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock-browser.patch
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock-toolkit.patch
<asac> that url isnt working here
<fta> 2nd ?
<asac> yes
<asac> gedit cannot detect character encoding
<asac> not sure whats up here
<fta> try with less, it contains png
<fta> of filterdiff -x '*/*.png' or something like that
<fta> the browser patch is not a problem for us, the toolkit part is
<fta> we cannot use that in our xul
<asac> fta: a patch with png?
<asac> sounds bad
<asac> but ok
<fta> well, diff -N
<fta> i needed new files
<fta> ended up with pics in it
<asac> yeah. doesnt matter. someone should try to sort the patches that are not browser/ to individual per-issue patches ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> I have gig's of empty space on my hd and every time I go to send an email I get an error that it can't copy my email to the sent folder. Anyone know why?
<fta> write permissions ? anything in the Error Console ?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why TB would be doing this?
<Sergeant_Pony> nothing in error console
<Jazzva> It might also be that your home partition (if it's separate from root) is full. BTW, Linux doesn't let you use all of your free space, in case you checked free space with system properties. There are two columns, "Free" and "Available". Available is the amount you can use.
<Sergeant_Pony> how can I check this?
<Jazzva> I usually open System Properties... Click on tab "File systems" and look for the info :)
<fta> df
<Jazzva> fta's way is easier :)
<fta> and df -i too
<Sergeant_Pony> I used df -i
<Jazzva> Check without "-i" too...
<Sergeant_Pony> /dev/sda3            2774400  278179 2496221   11% /   <-- is this what I need to look at?
<Jazzva> that's the number of total, used and available inodes. Check without "-i" to see the number of total, used and available space in 1KB blocks.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-11
<Sergeant_Pony> /dev/sda3             21829440   6792936  13927620  33% /
<Jazzva> Is there any line that ends with "/home" instead of "/"
<Jazzva> ?
<Sergeant_Pony> nope...
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: backup your .mozilla-thunderbird directory and compact your folders by right clicking on them
<asac> in thunderbird
<asac> try to compact your "sent-folder"
<asac> if its an imap folder check if you can copy a mail to that folder
<Sergeant_Pony> it's an imap folder
<asac> if you cannot copy a mail to it its most likely a imap setup issue
<asac> but compacting folders or removing the .msf files before starting tbird sometimes helps to overcome corruption of cache
<asac> s
<asac> so give it a try
<Sergeant_Pony> ok.. it's working again
<Sergeant_Pony> why does it do that after every 7 sent emails?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: yeah ... your mail server doesnt allow parallel connections
<asac> try to reduce the connection pool size in thunderbird to fix this
<Sergeant_Pony> MDaemon pro
<Sergeant_Pony> connection pool size?
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: advanced server setting ... and there its "maximum ... of cached connections"
<asac> its 5 by default
<asac> try 2
<asac> or 3
<asac> or even 1 ;)
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm at 3 now so we'll see what happenes
<fta> the <video> patch is wanted1.9.1+ P1, excellent
<fta> with ogg and gstreamer
<fta> asac, can we hide EULA for flock too ?
<asac> fta: depends on how its licensed in general
<fta> asac, GPL
<asac> everything?
<fta> asac, no mention of v2, v3
<asac> yeah. then it probably means GPL or later ;)
<asac> now or later
<fta> i guess the mozilla code remains tri-licensed
<fta> or end-up GPL ?
<asac> if anything in there is GPL-only this de-facto demotes everything else to GPL only
<asac> though individual source files might still be tri-licensed, the complete ball is GPL then
<asac> in the end flock guys need to use tri-license. otherwise they cannot really contribute back to mozilla
<asac> only tri-licensed code is allowed in afaict
<fta> there's also the branding owned by Flock
<asac> yeah, but branding is special in general
<fta> You are not granted rights or licenses to the trademarks of the
<fta> Flock Inc. or any party, including without limitation the
<fta> Flock name or logo.
<asac> whats the context of that snippet?
<fta> none. it's other-licenses/branding/Sulfur/LICENSE
<fta> or other-licenses/branding/Flock/LICENSE
<asac> ok ... but other-licenses can be replaced by something else if license isnt good enough
<fta> minefield branding or something we have to create
<fta> asac, jcastro: i've updated the wiki for flock. there's not much compared to Songbird ;)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid
<Jazzva> Who do I need to bug about missing "Add exception" button on pages with bad security certificate? Translator or someone other?
<Jazzva> For example, it's visible on this page www.jaim.at/jwchat when using english language, but not with serbian.
<fta> strange, i get both the error page *and* a popup
<Jazzva> Same here ... but with missing button :)
<fta> click on "..or you can set an exception"
<Jazzva> Clicked... and that's where the buttons are missing
<fta> no buttons in the yellow part ?
<Jazzva> Nope
<fta> anything relevant in the Error console ?
<Jazzva> nope
<Jazzva> www.jazzva.com/buttons.png that's the screenshot
<fta> waa, is that serbian ?
<Jazzva> Yep :)
<fta> looks like russian to me..
<Jazzva> it's somewhat similar
<fta> anyway, did you search in bugzilla ?
<Jazzva> I'll take a look now
<fta> 170 <!-- LOCALIZATION NOTE (securityOverride.warningText) - Do not translate the
<fta> 171 contents of the <xul:button> tags.  The only language content is the label= field,
<fta> 172 which uses strings already defined above. The button is included here (instead of
<fta> 173 netError.xhtml) because it exposes functionality specific to firefox. -->
<fta> can you check you langpack for securityOverride.warningText ?
<Jazzva> ...and that is prolly translated
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> Where do we keep firefox langpacks in Ubuntu?
<fta> xpi
<Jazzva> to download langpack xpi?
<fta> it's like an extension
<Jazzva> ah :)
<Jazzva> no securityOverride.warningText in xpi file
<fta> mozilla bug 406991
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 406991 in ko-KR / Korean "error occuring by flawless ko langpack file (한글 언어팩 내 불완전한 파일로 인한 오류)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406991
<Jazzva> no <xul:button> tag in that message. Seems that's what's causing the problem
<Jazzva> <!ENTITY securityOverride.warningText "<p>Немојте додавати изузетке ако користите везу којој не верујете у потпуности, или ако нисте навикли да добијате упозорења о овом серверу.</p>">
<Jazzva> Yep, checked in en-GB locale, and it's there.
<Jazzva> I'll send an e-mail to the translators to let them know about this.
<Jazzva> And I guess, the bug will be reported after...
<Jazzva> thanks for the help, fta :)
<fta> maybe file a bug on lp too so next time they re-trigger the langpacks, it gets in
<Jazzva> I'll check, but I don't think so. Not sure if that many users are actually using serbian langpack. But, who knows :)
<Jazzva> Hmm... seems like it was auto-imported, so translations.launchpad are mentioned as translators. Should I report this at mozilla bugtracker then?
<fta> donno, you'll have to ask asac
<Jazzva> Ok
<Sergeant_Pony> compacting folders didn't help... it still won't copy sent emails to my sent folder. I also changed the cache setting down to 2, no change. Anyone have any other ideas?
<asac> Jazzva: its a translation bug if you dont get that button
<asac> (exception)
<asac> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?tag=xulrunner-transition;users=glandium@debian.org
<asac> fta: nss/nspr state => is there a final tag already?
<asac> wondering if we should bring those as part of bug 237690 ... but most likely they are not essential for that and we can fork that update to a separate bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237690 in xulrunner-1.9 "[New Upstream] Firefox 3 RC2 is available" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237690
<asac> anyone can clarify bug 238861
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238861 in firefox-3.0 "CAC Card - Auto Select Doesn't Work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238861
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> asac, and what is the right place to report translation bugs?
<asac> Jazzva: bugzilla i assume
<asac> Jazzva: if its maintained upstream
<Jazzva> Any special settings/tags for translation bugs?
<Jazzva> It is...
<asac> Jazzva: i think there should be a proper component in bugzilla for every language
<asac> dont file this against browser -> generic ,)
<asac> Jazzva: if you file a bug you can select mozilla translations
<asac> then you can select your language as "Component"
<Jazzva> Hehe :). Ok, I'll check after lab practice. Have to go soon and I'll be back around 15h...
<asac> cool
<asac> bdmurray: when awake, please ping me ;)
<Jazzva> So, see you later
<asac> bdmurray: would like to have a quick sprint on mozilla bug procedure
<gnomefreak> yay today starts a cool off finally out of the 100s
<gnomefreak> asac: did you push RC2 anywhere yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, read my blog ;)
<gnomefreak> not sure if this is regression yet but firefox cant connect to internet
<gnomefreak> its not a proxy
<gnomefreak> chrols: can you please sstate your exact issue so i can catch up
<gnomefreak> asac: i see the update now
<gnomefreak> !info libc6 hardy
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-10ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4206 kB, installed size 10436 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> took over a month to get libc6 in repos in intrepid
<chrols> gnomefreak: I think I might have found the issue
<asac> yay, ffox 2 bug folder cleared
<gnomefreak> asac: :)
<asac> what a huge pile of work that was
<chrols> Well I doubt it was a bug, I think it is myself I have to blame
<asac> now allow me to keep on top of bug-flood please :)
<gnomefreak> asac: how long do we plan on supporting Ffox-2 in Intrepid?
<gnomefreak> chrols: what was it?
<chrols> In any case, if I run firefox from my chroot it can't connect wheras outside it can.
<asac> gnomefreak: we support it inofficially until it reaches EOL upstream
<asac> then we will auto migrate the ffox 2 users to ffox 3
<asac> (on their own risk)
<gnomefreak> chrols: your missing something in chroot than. iirc i saw that once but i got errors about X
<gnomefreak> asac: so we are leaving it until intrepid+1
<gnomefreak> since we have 6 months from final 3 release
<chrols> gnomefreak: Well I wonder, considering it worked until recently. In any case I think I may manage on my own, thanks for the help though =)
 * gnomefreak wonders why a 404 error would have private info unless bugs can be set to not show up at all
<gnomefreak> chrols: your welcome
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... for intrepid we might consider to remove it
<asac> thought you asked about hardy support
<gnomefreak> no more interested in firefox-2 in intrepid since upstream EOLS is 6 months after release of 3.0
<gnomefreak> that would land us in december/jan.
<gnomefreak> hardy is LTS isnt it
<gnomefreak> so migrating would be good idea
 * gnomefreak could swear im missing something on the 20th but cant remember what the hell it is
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
 * gnomefreak thought it was called edubuntu
<gnomefreak> crimsun: i added PA depends for flash 10 to my repos for hardy to test so i know what is needed for Gutsy but someone is telling me flash still doesnt use PA and i cant remember commands to save my life for PA to check if default and if needed to set as default. If you get a minute can you please post those commands to bug 235135, i have a few meetings today so i might not be around much today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<gnomefreak> asac: are we on final 3.0 or RC2?
<asac> RC2
<gnomefreak> ah ok i was confused since we are branding it as final release
<armin76> haha
<armin76> asac: see :P
<armin76> gnomefreak: i told asac already, but he wants to rice!
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 192653 i think is compiz but i set up steps to test to see if it is compiz or not. forgot to add something else
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192653 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 session restore and undo closed tab missing" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192653
<gnomefreak> also new nvidia drivers when land in ubuntu will fix the 9xxx series bugs :)
<gnomefreak> and with release of RC1 alot of bugs seem to be fixed :)
<asac> gnomefreak: we are not branding it as final ... thats upstream
<asac> install rc2 and start it ... there should be no difference to our branding
<asac> package name is something functional
<asac> not branding
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<gnomefreak> asac: cany thing you need for us to push sunbird 0.8 into repos in Hardy im sure backports is right place for it and jdong has been MIA atleast when im around. I have pinged him atleast 2 times a week and no response.
<gnomefreak> it seems 0.8 fixes alot of issues since we first released it in PPA
<gnomefreak> it should close most if not all lightning/sunbird bugs im sure there are a few it wont fix. 0.9pre is broken atm or i was gonna start on that for PPA but ill wait till upstream fixes it.
<gnomefreak> !info opensync-plugin-sunbird hardy
<ubottu> Package opensync-plugin-sunbird does not exist in hardy
<gnomefreak> it should
<gnomefreak> nope
<valen1> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<valen1> hi gnomefreak
<valen1> hi asac
<valen1> asac: I still haven't seen your reply to fedora mailing list so as per your request I'm reminding you
<fta2> http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/mozilla-central/rev/694a9a4d6dcff1db0df2fd92386cd1bf7b7c73e9
<fta2> mozilla bug 435739
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 435739 in GFX: Gtk "Poor performance of Firefox 3 with no X RENDER extension" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435739
<fta2> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/gerv/archives/2008/06/html5_video_codec_downloader.html
<fta2> http://robert.accettura.com/blog/2008/06/10/firefox-crash/
<Volans> Hi all
<valen1> hi
<valen1> asac are you here?
<asac> valen1: yeah. i read your question. its still in the queue here
<valen1> ok, I haven't checked since we spoke, but I checked now and I didn't see your reply so as you requested I'm reminding you
<Jazzva> asac ... would you do me a favor of uploading gnome-voice-control patch to intrepid?
<Jazzva> It's waiting in the bugreport for about a month, I think...
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> bug id?
<Jazzva> There are people complaining that on some configurations, it doesn't move from "Calibration", but I think it's related prolly to their mic settings
<Jazzva> bug 219303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219303 in gnome-voice-control "Problem with OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet while adding VoiceControl to GNOME Panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219303
<Jazzva> the patch for intrepid is here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-voice-control/+bug/219303/comments/16
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219303 in gnome-voice-control "Problem with OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet while adding VoiceControl to GNOME Panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<asac> Ill look have to break now for a few
<Jazzva> Ok, take your time...
<valen1> no prob
<valen1> I'm off
<valen1> bye
<fta2> asac, i still have a merge pending for vim (since May 25th) waiting for Colin's approval, could you do something ? (Bug 234766)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234766 in vim "Please sponsor vim 7.1.293-3ubuntu1 (intrepid)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234766
<asac> fta2: colin had a hard time the last weeks. give him some time. really.
<asac> at least a few more days to catch up urgent things :)
<fta2> ok
<fta2> i asked because he uploaded a few packages in intrepid recently, but i can wait (it's one of the last packages remaining for the perl 5.10 transition)
<bdmurray> asac: I'm awake now
<asac> bdmurray: i am mostly off now ;) ... have meeting at 2200 UTC though. will you be around before that?
<bdmurray> asac: yes, I'll be around
<asac> bdmurray: cool. will ping you (hope!)
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know why I'm still having an issue with sent mail being copied to the sent mail folder?
<rzr> hi i am back
<rzr> got bug to fix :)
<asac> rzr: \o/
<rzr> asac: are there plans to merge mozdevscripts in sid too ?
<rzr> it's maybe a bit too soon
<asac> rzr: if there is demand, yes. otherwise we wait for demand
<rzr> then If noone do this i'll RFP it soon or later
<rzr> ok Flashblock seems to be fixed upstream
<rzr> I tested it
<asac> rzr: what was broken?
<rzr> well some users reported it crashed for him
<rzr> on my box only the icon is hidden
<rzr> anyway there is a new upsteam version
<rzr> let me push it
<rzr> done
<rzr> for next meeting , a page on the team workflow would be apreciated
<rzr> :)
<campd> [reed]: are you optional on this server?
<[reed]> campd: lol
<asac> rzr: feel free to help setting such a page up
<asac> rzr: its easier to see the process for outsiders ... i wont see the important bits as its implicit knowledge
<rzr> sure
<rzr> the page you made for adding ext was good and clear
<rzr> i guess you expected more contributions ?
<asac> rzr: not really. we need to do more marketing/communication
<asac> e.g. contributions are good so far
<asac> can be better of course.
<asac> bug #239272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239272 in midbrowser "Add support for GNOME event sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239272
<Nukeador> hi all
<Jazzva> Hello, Nukeador
<asac> bdmurray: avail?
<bdmurray> asac: sure
<asac> bdmurray: ok .... lets start then ;)
<asac> i took a quick look at the current documents in MozillaTeam
<asac> top level bug page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<asac> now that i look at the content this appears to be a page ment to be send to users as a pointer for specific instructions
<bdmurray> I think it is also a good page for triagers wrt questions to ask in bug reports like testing with a new profile
<asac> bdmurray: maybe take a brief look at the structure and let me know what you think
<asac> anyway, i think this page should really be targetted at users to support them while reporting or answering common questions
<asac> problem is that its currently the top level bugs page
<bdmurray> Okay, that makes sense to me.  How many users do get obtaining backtraces?
<asac> bdmurray: what i dont like is the commonly used http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html link for "How to report bugs"
<asac> do we have something better?
<asac> you cannot really point any user to that document imo
<asac> its more like a book for people that just want to report a bug
<bdmurray> right, I never was found of it either
<bdmurray> s/found/fond/
<bdmurray> henrik wrote up - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and I've tweaked it a bit
<asac> bdmurray: ok. i think i should split up that main page in single pages per topic. we can probably reuse some for both, users and triagers
<bdmurray> I'm naturally fond of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTemplate
<asac> and maybe make a MozillaTeam/ReportingBugs page based on the main one
<bdmurray> but understand that the mozilla one would be quite lengthy
<asac> bdmurray: anyway, we should adopt that structure for the mozillateam bug page i guess
<bdmurray> I'd like the debugging pages to have the same layout and structure yes
<asac> ACTION: redo MozillaTeam/Bugs mainpage and in the form of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTemplate
<asac> bdmurray: ok, i think i want to make the bug procedure as loose as possible
<asac> bdmurray: i think for now that page should be extended by a list of requirements for confirmed state
<asac> i could say: "for crashers we need the following information in description: a), b), c)"
<asac> or the description has to be of the following form ...
<asac> bdmurray: my main interest is to get all bugs to a proper confirmed form
<asac> with help of bugcontrol
<asac> from there forward
<bdmurray> I think if the bug policy is easier to understand that would help a lot
<asac> bdmurray: ok, lets assume that we have a great comprehensive and simple bug procedure drafted. how can we get more bug triagers involved that follow those procedures?
<asac> we basically require two groups: new + incomplete triagers AND upstream triagers ;)
<bdmurray> asac: I think having monthly bug days for firefox could help draw in more triagers
<asac> and i expect that at least doing upstreawm triager requires some skills; can the QA team directly contribute to the upstream triage and thus gather the know-how to teach other bug triagers?
<bdmurray> asac: yes, that's something I am willing / interested in helping to do
<bdmurray> I think we could hit up the bug control team for that too
<asac> bdmurray: ok. i think it would make most sense to have two or three that get the initial feeding and then spread that knowledge to the more and so on
<asac> bdmurray: do you know about people that have great bug triaging skills?
<asac> do you get to know regular contributors of the bug control team?
<bdmurray> asac: I know a couple of people yes and yes
<asac> ACTION: get monthly hug days for firefox to get more triagers
<asac> ACTION: mentor dedicated bug triagers about mozilla upstream triage to seed initial know-how amount bugcontrol members
<asac> ACTION: strip down bug procedure to minimum
<asac> bdmurray: please look at the states page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States
<asac> how much does that overlap with existing documents
<asac> in general i find that information useful
<asac> description and tags might be stripped
<bdmurray> Not very much at the moment but I think the Aliases for states and goals could be integrated into w.u.c/Bugs/Status
<asac> bdmurray: you think its helpful to get a short page for each individual page? e.g. something triagers can easily lookup when working on a bug of a certain state?
<asac> or better keep everything on one page
<asac> psychology ;)
<asac> one big page might make the first-time visiter feel that this is a lot of details and he cant read through all of it ... thus he doesnt even start or look closer
<asac> just a guess
<bdmurray> I think one page for Bugs/Status is better but it is easy to use moinincludes and break it up
<bdmurray> so they could go either way
<asac> well ... i agree that its better if the complete page can be like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<bdmurray> Right, I think having a page too long is discouraging like the sgtatham thing vs reportingbugs
<asac> maybe have a one-page summary like that and more detailed information (for those interested= on individual apges?
<asac> so: "a quick start" (to feed them)
<asac> and details once they hit particular questions
<bdmurray> right so alot of mozillateam/bugs could go to a debuggingtemplate page and then have a working with crashes details page regarding installing dbg symbols and obtatining an apport-crash backtrace
<bdmurray> asac: does that help?
<asac> bdmurray: meeting now ...
<bdmurray> asac: Okay, I'm here for quite a bit still
<asac> thx
<Oilik> Hello, I am having trouble trying to compile Ubuntu. I've ran into so many errors, but now this one I can't figure out. Can anyone help me please?
<asac> Oilik: thats not a mozilla topic. further your question is rather complex to cover in one answer ;)
<Oilik> Aw man :( Is there a firefox channel?
<Oilik> P.S. if anybody knows, the error was "configure: warning: Recreating autoconf.mk with updated nspr-config output"
<asac> he asked about "to compile Ubuntu" ... not firefox
<asac> tse
<Jazzva> heh...
<asac> Jazzva: i have the feeling that i neglected something i was supposed to do for you - again :)
<asac> whatever it is ... i feel ashamed for it... for sure ;)
<Jazzva> Heh... That's ok :)
<Jazzva> It's intrepid patch for gvc...
<Jazzva> Do you have time now? Or to bug you later about it...
<Jazzva> (I tried asking in ubuntu-motu few times, but nobody reviewed it...)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-12
<Jazzva> And it's not so pretty. I haven't set up patch system in the beginning, and now I'm waiting to package 0.3, which should fix those bugs that I fixed... So, I didn't care for setting up a patch system for this release.
<Jazzva> also, I'm preparing it for Debian, so I might set up patch system in Debian package, so it can be synced back. Though, I'm still thinking on that (same reason - 0.3)
<Jazzva> asac ^
<Jazzva> *still thinking about that...
<asac> still -> meeting for me :)
<Jazzva> Ok... just ping whenever you have time to do it...
<Jazzva> I suppose I'll have xchat on until late afternoon/evening...
<asac> gvc?
<Jazzva> gnome-voice-control
<asac> (apparently meeting has reached a dead end :))
<asac> ah
<asac> #219303 ?
<Jazzva> yep ... lemme check - bug 219303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219303 in gnome-voice-control "Problem with OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet while adding VoiceControl to GNOME Panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219303
<Jazzva> that one
<Jazzva> Comment #16 is the patch for intrepid
<asac> how do you do:
<asac> * Modified Makefile.{am,in} to make multibuild safe (LP: #150745)
<asac> ?
<asac> i see the gnome-doc-utils.make drop in Makefile.am
<asac> but how does it fix that?
<Jazzva> I removed gnome-doc-utils.make from EXTRA_DIST, so it is not deleted
<Jazzva> Whatever is in that variable (maybe I missed the name of it) is deleted on dist-clean.
<asac> why from EXTRA_DIST?
<Jazzva> Hmm ... It was mentioned there and in DISTCLEANFILES... Now that I think of it, I don't know why I removed it from the both variables.
<asac> i think it should stay
<Jazzva> Ok, let me testbuild it without removing from EXTRA_DIST
<asac> check what changes ;)
<Jazzva> after build?
<asac> http://www.shlomifish.org/lecture/Autotools/slides/Makefile_am/extra_dist.html
<asac> i think this means its not getting removed on make distlcean
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Ahhh...
<Jazzva> So, I crippled it.
<asac> Jazzva: why is make distclean run in between multibuild?
<asac> i'd think that make clean should be enough
<Jazzva> But it shouldn't remove that file. I didn't find a way to reproduce it back...
<asac> Jazzva: make dist
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> I'll give it a run...
<asac> well ... i think distclean shouldnt remove that file if its not in DISTCLEANFILES :)
<asac> so thats fine
<asac> just to drop there
<Jazzva> Yep, it's not removing it after I removed it from DISTCLEANFILES
<asac> keeping it in EXTRA_DIST is important so it gets included in release tarballs done with make dist :)
<Jazzva> understoof
<Jazzva> *understood
<asac> which is not really relevant in ubuntu though :)
<asac> but better do it minimal
<Jazzva> Well, I think it's still pretty messy without a patch system. I don't like the way it looks atm :)
<asac> yeah. if there is no vcs its painful ... unless the diff.gz is really kept minimal
<Jazzva> anyway, that should be fixed in 0.3 ... yay :)
<asac> Jazzva: why not just merge 0.3 then?
<Jazzva> Though, I have to wait for one guy to package pocketsphinx, since they changed dependency from sphinx to pocketsphinx
<Jazzva> It's pretty much done, but waiting in revu since hardy...
<asac> Jazzva: ?
<asac> why isnt it injected in debian?
<Jazzva> pocketsphinx?
<asac> err ... cant that be reverted?
<asac> that dependency change?
<Jazzva> I don't think so. That's what upstream says - we changed the dep from sphinx to pocketsphinx...
<asac> Jazzva: ok. let me know when you fixed that minor thing. i can then upload (i hope) :)
<asac> err you are original maintainer ... hehe
<asac> ok
<asac> how about uploading that to debian?
<asac> wanna go for it?
<Jazzva> Yep... I started doing that tonight... Investigatin debian way of packaging, what should I change and stuff...
<asac> Jazzva: nothing. just remove the ubuntuX suffix from version
<asac> e.g. release 0.2-2 to debian
<asac> and either sync to ubuntu
<asac> or if you want changes do the merge :)
<asac> e.g. 0.2-2ubuntu1 :)
<asac> otherwise its pretty much ubuntu packaging
<Jazzva> That's it? Just to upload current orig.tat.gz with dsc and diff.gz in their current state? With summarised changelog and only one entry 0.2-1?
<asac> just be sure that debian/copyright is correct and that lintian doesnt complain too much
<Jazzva> lintian complains. I'll include the fix in this patch, too
<asac> Jazzva: some people might be unhappy about ubuntu changelog entries
<asac> however, i wouldn't mind
<asac> you need to open an ITP
<asac> and (Closes: #BUGID) in changelog for the initial debian upload
<asac> Jazzva: when you change the debdiff, please use a different version for hardy-proposed
<asac> there is no rule, but i like:
<asac> hardyversion.0.8.04.1
<Jazzva> There's an old ITP which I opened.
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> err just hardyversion.8.04.1
<asac> :)
<asac> e.g. ubuntu0.8.04.1 ... or ubuntu5.8.04.1
<Jazzva> got it
<Jazzva> Would you be willing to sponsor it in debian, too? :)
<asac> i'd suggest to do that and then upload as 0.2-1 to debian
<asac> once that is done maintain as long as debian is not frozen and we still sync in debian
<asac> and auto-sync
<asac> asac: yes, i can upload it there (if license is correct) :)
<asac> you can make a changelog on top 0.2-1 : initial upload to debian (Closes: #ITP-BUGID)
<Jazzva> Great :D
<asac> Jazzva: ah ... you probably want to move yourself to Maintainer:
<Jazzva> I will... not really sleepy tonight, so I'll fix the lintian complaints...
<asac> for debian upload that is
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> asac, bug 219303 ... I uploaded the updated patch
<ubottu> Jazzva: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/219303/+text)
<Jazzva> I also left the changes to config.{sub,guess}, which were copied from /usr/share/something...
<Jazzva> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/219303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219303 in gnome-voice-control "Problem with OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet while adding VoiceControl to GNOME Panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jazzva> /usr/share/misc :)
<asac> Jazzva: i can rip it out manually, but why has the copyright file changed?
<Jazzva> lintian wasn't happy with it
<Jazzva> because Copyright line was empty...
<Jazzva> so, just to satisfy lintian...
<asac> ok
<asac> better document that in changelog ;)
<Jazzva> I didn't?
<asac> ah you did
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> you just didnt name the affected file in changelo gentry
<asac> but ok
<Sergeant_Pony> good evening
<Jazzva> I thought it should be well known
<asac> yeah, but when searching for a change i like to search just for the file i see a change against
<Jazzva> I can change that if needed
<Jazzva> Hello, Sergeant_Pony
<asac> no its fine
<Jazzva> Ok :)
<Jazzva> So, now i should just upload orig.tar.gz, dsc and diff.gz to debian itp? Of course, after changing the packaging.
<Sergeant_Pony> Hey guy's... I'm still getting the error that it cannot copy my sent email to the sent folder. I have tried all that was suggested with the same results
<Jazzva> Sorry Sergeant_Pony, I don't know how to help
<Sergeant_Pony> ok..
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: i have no real ideas either without reproducing the issue on my own (which is unlikely to to happen)
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: if you already removed your .msf files in your profile
<asac> you could check if maybe a tbird extension causes this
<asac> Jazzva: uploaded
<Jazzva> Thanks, asac :)
<Jazzva> I'll do a test build in debian now... just to see if it works there
<Sergeant_Pony> what are these *.msf files? so I can make sure I look for the correct ones
<Sergeant_Pony> I found one in imapmail
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: find $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird/ -name \*.msf
<asac> those are cache files
<asac> that cause issues if corrupted
<Sergeant_Pony> ok.. I figured it out...
<Sergeant_Pony> going to send a test email to make sure I have it fixed
<Sergeant_Pony> yup, all fixed
<asac> aha ... why didnt you do that when i first uggested it ;)
<asac> anyway ... night
<Sergeant_Pony> that wasn't the cause of the problem
<Sergeant_Pony> it was trying to copy the sent email to the wrong imap folder
<[reed]> Firefox 3 -- Tuesday, June 17th
<[reed]> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/06/11/coming-tuesday-june-17th-firefox-3/
<asac> hua
<asac> fta: err, the devhelp build still fails at the same place
<asac> whats going on?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15223997/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.devhelp_0.19-1ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> same error than ubuntu2
<fta> eh ?
<asac> fta: look ;)
<asac> fta: i applied your debdiff ... it still fails ;)
<fta> mine is ubuntu4
<asac> ah
<fta> it just failed on hppa
<[reed]> asac / fta: ready for Tuesday? :)
<asac> why do i gett the ubuntu3 build errors tonight then :(
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15223512/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.devhelp_0.19-1ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<[reed]> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/06/11/coming-tuesday-june-17th-firefox-3/
<asac> [reed]: we are un track so far
<asac> on track ;)
<[reed]> untrack? :)
<[reed]> :P
<[reed]> k
<asac> bits are in -proposed waiting for the final kick to become final
<asac> fta: thanks and sorry for the noise ;)
<fta> each morning, my ff3 is dead
<asac> fta: i just woke up and saw like 5 devhelp build failures in my inbox
<asac> mine is still running ;)
<asac> since yesterday
<fta> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<fta> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<fta> (firefox:13216): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_draw_image: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<fta> (firefox:13216): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<fta> (firefox:13216): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_draw_image: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<fta> (firefox:13216): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<fta> firefox: pcm_pulse.c:275: pulse_write: Assertion `pcm->last_size >= (size * pcm->frame_size)' failed.
<fta> Abort
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> fta: did you run set-pulseaudio in alsa
<fta> yes
<fta> it's ok for a while and it aborts during the night (idle)
<asac> fta: could you open a bug against alsa-plugins2 i guess
<asac> hi rzr
<asac> fta: could you open a bug about those crashes against alsa plugins and let me know? We need any kind of such bug to assess the risk of pulling in intrepid things for hardy :/
<asac> bdmurray: what was the outcome of UDS ... will there be a small set of tags to indicate worflow tasks or not?
<asac> [reed]: what is the process if we want to get a role account or something like ubuntu@distro.bugs in bugzilla? we could then CC that one on every bug filed by ubuntu users.
<asac> err, ubuntu triagers
<asac> as discussed for improving bug forwarding
<[reed]> mozilla.org :: Bugzilla: Other b.m.o Issues
<[reed]> file a bug
<[reed]> :)
<asac> maybe its possible to configure such an account to monitor all known ubuntu triagers?
<asac> well ... but maybe that might cause too much traffic
<asac> as users probably wont just use their account for forwarded discussion
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: if i get bugzilla mail, can i see from headers that i am getting that because i watch ubuntu@distro.bugs?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> so i can filter that mail to a special mailbox ;)
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> seems PPA builds intrepid now
<asac> yeah
<asac> for a bit iirc
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> changing hardy to intrepid repo than although packages may still be same
<gnomefreak> be back im waiting to find out if i can post sources to my site but it isnt looking good: smoke
 * asac out getting cigarettes
<gnomefreak> this isnt gonna work
<asac> dont be pessimistic :)
<Jazzva> Morning ...
<asac> hi Jazzva
<asac> its teatime?
<asac> :-P
<Jazzva> not in my post-wakeup time-zone :)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> asac: free FTP site to upload >30mb per file most i saw was 10mb pre file
<asac> i am here since 8:30 .... see what is brave ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you want to upload?
<gnomefreak> ftp isnt needed but best
<Jazzva> Heh...
<gnomefreak> asac: i want to beablet o post the sources for backports so they can be grabbed and checked without needing to change the ubuntu target and version and so on
<gnomefreak> this way the person pushing to backports/updates/universe ect doesnt need to change anything
<gnomefreak> smoke while i think about this.
<asac> gnomefreak: he? you can use the "backports" tracking bug
<asac> and upload everything there
<asac> makes sense?
<Jazzva> asac: I finished last night with testing teatime in debian. Now two more quick questions :). Do I make it for unstable or experimental? And do I just upload the sources to bugreport?
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you mean? i can upload sources to bug report?
<asac> gnomefreak: why not. if those are the sources to be sponsored, then yes.
<asac> gnomefreak: but if its the same tarball as in intrepid you can just add a link to the tarball in the pool
<asac> instead of uploading the comoplete thing to launchpad again
<asac> Jazzva: usually unstable
<asac> experimental is ment for things that bear the risk of breaking other things or if there is a version in testing and you dont want your new upload to go into testing
<gnomefreak> same tarball yes but different version since it will have ~8.04
<Jazzva> Ok, makes sense :)
<gnomefreak> hm upload to revu and give link? :)
<asac> Jazzva: you can upload the bits whereever you want. usually you would upload them to mentors.debian.net i guess
<Jazzva> Ah... Ok, I'll give you a notice when it's done. Now I need to go out for cigarettes.
<asac> Jazzva: when did you start smoking?
<asac> or have you always been one of "the cool ones"?
<Jazzva> asac: 15 or 16...
<asac> oh ok
<asac> then i mixed it up
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 194970 was fixed in sunbird 0.7 right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194970 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<asac> thought only me and gnomefreak are that weak :)
<asac> welcome!
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Jazzva> heh... Hello, my name is Saša, and I'm weak :). Be back soon.
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure. pleaes check on bzr branch if i committed that
<asac> and if i uploaded that ;)
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/sunbird/fix_desktop_file
<asac> usually i drop a message when merging changes to bzr branches
<asac> so i doubt i did this
<gnomefreak> he shows entry but for some reason doesnt name a version so i will compare files sinc eyour not sure
<asac> i think i missed to merge it
<asac> should do it asap then
<asac> bug me bout it later please
<gnomefreak> seeems it was fixed
<gnomefreak> my sunbird.desktop is the same as http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12198983/sunbird.desktop
<gnomefreak> so i will mark it in changelog to get that bug closed atleast for sunbird.
<gnomefreak> also need to find out how to use the bird icon but not so much for Hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: you can mark that branch as "merged"
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> merged where?
<gnomefreak> i will have latest bzr once i get everything worked out
<gnomefreak> would changing .desktop to use sunbird-bleh-bleh.png the blehs are because i dont remember name of icon.
<asac> gnomefreak: nevermind
<asac> just mark the bug fixed
<gnomefreak> once i finish sunbird i will post it to bzr. and merge into MT bzr
<gnomefreak> asac: cant its not fixed
<gnomefreak> installing sunbird doesnt use the bird icon it still uses old icon
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a different bug
<asac> this one is about .desktop file translations from what i can tell
<asac> the old icon thing most likely doesnt even have a bug
<gnomefreak> ah yes that one i will mark fixed
<asac> if it has its not this ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 178785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178785 in lightning-sunbird "Use icon with bird for launchers" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178785
<gnomefreak> trying to close as many bugs as i can in intrepid hardy for open sunbird bugs
<asac> ok lunchtime
<Jazzva> asac, debian bug 439618. And, since my mail with link to mentors is not showing up, the package is here http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=gnome-voice-control
<ubottu> Debian bug 439618 in wnpp "ITP: gnome-voice-control - control GNOME desktop with voice" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/439618
<gnomefreak> does anyone use Tbird+ Imap it seems when i get done with email and close Tbird from X in upper right it hangs and i get the do you wish to force quit or wait. im thinking this shouldnt hang. version is 2.0.0.14 no addons other than enigmaillet me know if anyone else sees this please
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I am, but no hang ups. Have you tried clicking on Wait?
<gnomefreak> yes and it closes within a few seconds but i shouldn't get that pop up
<Jazzva> I know... That happens to me when I'm closing gimp
<gnomefreak> it didnt happen with only pop3 but since i migrated my pop3 to imap it happens
<gnomefreak> I will finish up with what im doing later i have to go to DMV for my car registration and run a bunch of other errrands.
<armin76> bumb rc3!
<Jazzva> isn't it only for mac?
<Jazzva> (I thought I read that last night...0
<Jazzva> )
<armin76> yeah, i read that to
<armin76> but still...bumb!
<saivann> asac : Just a little reminder for bug 230209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230209
<[reed]> armin76: 'tis Apple's fault
<[reed]> blame OS X 10.5.3 ;)
<rzr> hi, i'm back w/ workflow, my branch is ready , should it assign the bug to who now ? : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock/+bug/239151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239151 in flashblock "flashblock crashes firefox3" [Undecided,New]
<Volans> Hi all :)
<Volans> asac what about FF3.1 in Hardy/Intrepid?
<Volans> I plan to update my extension in the next days, I have to put 3.1.* as compatibility check?
<Volans> asac_, asac wasn't here? :)
<rzr> Volans: which one ?
<rzr> Volans: add your ext to the wiki pages
<Volans> my ext is already packaged for hardy
<Volans> and is in the list of the wiki page
<rzr> is interpid usable so far ?
<Volans> I want to know only if I can put 3.1.* as firefox compatibility or I must leave 3.0.*
<Volans> I don't know if FF 3.1 will be included in hardy
<rzr> i cant help
<rzr> i guess it'll be in intrepid before hardy
<Volans> for an update of an extension the standar procedure is a backport?
<Volans> s/standar/standard/
<rzr> the workflow isnt very clear for me
<Volans> also for me :)
<rzr> i suggested we can set up a wikipage for clarifying this until next meeting
<Volans> good idea
<Volans> I hope I can meet the meeting
<Volans> now I have to go, thanks rzr. I will ask asac tomorrow...
<rzr> he was here this morning
<Volans> no problem, is not an urgent task :)
<Volans> thanks
<Volans> bye bye
<paran> why is the ubuntu version on the latest firefox package 3.0 and not 3.0~rc2?
<paran> 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<armin76> haha
<armin76> paran: because rc2 should be the final one, so this way it doesn't get reuploaded
<sybille_> Can an extension licensed with the Educational Community License be packaged for Ubuntu?
<sybille_> Here's a link for the license: http://www.opensource.org/licenses/ecl1.php
<paran> armin76: that is quite confusing imho.. anyway, there is rc3 on mozilla.com right now :)
<sybille_> And the extension in question is Zotero, http://www.zotero.org/
<sybille_> It's a bibliography management extension that works with OpenOffice.org. Sort of like EndNote, if anyone knows that.
<armin76> paran: don't look at me, i don't even use ubuntu :)
<armin76> paran: and yeah, rc3 is out, but only contains fixes for mac
<[reed]> the binary for linux and windows are the same ones as rc2
<armin76> but it contains the si langpack, must have :D
<sybille_> Oops, is this not the right place to ask? (It says to ask here Packaging page in the Ubuntu wiki...) And too, I have more experience with busy channels where it's necessary to kind of butt in. Anyway, should I take my question somewhere else or something like that? Thanks :)
<Jazzva> sybille_, maybe you could try asking in #ubuntu-motu. Also, when you ask, please mention if it's ECL 1 or 2, since they are different.
<Jazzva> I'm not really sure if that is the right place to ask, but there is a greater chance that someone will answer. :)
<sybille_> Thank you. And FWIW, the license is ECL 1.
<asac> sybille_: add your extension to the wiki page in the table that has "missing information" ... we will review and come back to you if you add yourselve ad QA contact
<sybille_> Thanks, will do.
<Jazzva> Hey, asac... got a moment?
<asac> Jazzva: well. sure, unless it requires much thinking ;)
<Jazzva> Well, diff is quite small ;).
<Jazzva> And you already saw it
 * asac ponders his brain to memorize this moment
 * asac ENORESULT :)
<asac> Jazzva: link?
<Jazzva> debian bug 439618
<ubottu> Debian bug 439618 in wnpp "ITP: gnome-voice-control - control GNOME desktop with voice" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/439618
<asac> ah
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> you havea debian package finished? is it in bzr`
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> there's a link to the mentors.d.n
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> in the bugreport
 * asac updates sid chroot
<Jazzva> yay :)
<asac> 355 upgraded, 46 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<asac> Need to get 313MB of archives.
<asac> After this operation, 116MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Jazzva> damn...
<asac> ok its running
<asac> lets stay tuned ;)
<Jazzva> BTW, what does DM status gives me? Just official bug report contact, right?
<asac> Get:65 http://ftp.de.debian.org sid/main cpp-4.3 4.3.1-2 [3351kB]
<asac> Jazzva: err, DM status?
<asac> ah, debian maintainer?
<Jazzva> Debian Maintainer
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah thats relatively new
<asac> once you are Debian Maintainer you can upload packages
<asac> to debian
<asac> .e.g. dedicated packages
<Jazzva> That is, the one where I'm mentioned as Uploader in debian/control?
<asac> like a DD has to ved that you are supposed to upload gnome-voice-control
<asac> then you dont need a sponsor next time
<asac> Jazzva: no thats a special header
<Jazzva> Ah, cool :)
<asac> not sure about the syntax now
<asac> Jazzva: apply for it
<asac> (not sure what the requirements are)
<Jazzva> Apply for what?
<asac> Debian Maintainer Status
<asac> if you could figure out the process and explain to me I'd appreciate that
<asac> if you need a vote or a DD as backup, i can give it to you
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Heh... I thought you become a DM automatically when you maintain a package. At least, it seemed logical :). Ok, I'll look into debian's docs
<asac> Jazzva: no its a formal step to at least ensure that Debian can trust you
<asac> i am not sure about the procedure as it was established like 6 month ago
<asac> but i think someone has to enable your Debian Maintainer account and once that is done you can upload for packages that have you as DM-Uploader or something
<asac> Jazzva: what i recall its just a manual step to register your GPG key and associate that with you
<Jazzva> Uh-huh. Ok, I'll look
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know anything about lightning? and accessing a remote calendar?
<Jazzva> asac, I found this http://wiki.debian.org/Maintainers
<Jazzva> Basically, I need a DD to sign my gpg key and to advocate me.
<Jazzva> (one DD at least)
<Jazzva> And I must edit debian/control to add DM-Upload-Allowed field, to be able to upload it as a DM
<rzr> Jazzva: dont be too hurry , i've been applying for years now :)
<rzr> Actually most of the maintainer job can be done for non-DD
<Jazzva> I'm not planning to apply for a DD at the moment... Just thought of applying for a DM maybe.
<Jazzva> rzr ^
<rzr> then the sponsorting hunt is open
<Jazzva> heh :)
<rzr> joining a team could help
<Jazzva> Team?
<rzr> yea alioth
<Jazzva> Oh... :)
<Jazzva> rzr: you mean at alioth.debian.org?
<rzr> yes
<rzr> it hosts many projects
<rzr> collab maintainers
<rzr> is one of them
<rzr> so have you tested this gnome util ?
<Jazzva> Thanks for the info :)
<Jazzva> Umm... could you remind me what gnome util?
<rzr> 439618
<Jazzva> Oh, yes. It's already in Ubuntu. It's not pretty much usable at the moment, but I think that'll improve.
 * rzr runs xfce on sid at home
<Jazzva> e.g. currently they use a set of predefined mappings of words-phonetic transcriptions. But someone suggested a week ago or so that maybe they should change the approach to automatically map words to phonetic transcription (which should be easy), so it can be able to recognize words better.
<Jazzva> oh... well, i suppose you can still get it from ubuntu and install it. It should work normally. I'll get you a link, if you want to try it
<rzr> no I'll test it soon or later on interpid
<rzr> I wanted to switch to hardy but xorg tvout is broken
<rzr> so I keep using this 4years old debian system
<rzr> updated daily though :)
<rzr> any webkit fanatics here ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-13
<fta> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/gerv/archives/2008/06/firefox_3_language_coverage.html
<rzr> hi, someone can review my branch https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock/+bug/239151 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239151 in flashblock "flashblock crashes firefox3" [Undecided,New]
<Jazzva> rzr, looks good. I suppose the changelog entry will be adjusted at the end :). If there are important changes in the new version, beside the bugfix, maybe it's good to mention them too. And it would be good if you could be sure that it closes the bug.
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a phone(hardware) you hook up to PC for VoIP?
<rzr> i have a friend that uses a usb on
<gnomefreak> rzr: do you know the name?
<rzr> i can ask hime the references
<rzr> i know my friend name yes :)
<Jazzva> Great ... skype site thinks my locale is czech (cs) instead of serbian (sr... or I think rs is the new one)
<gnomefreak> not his the name of the hardware and or service
<Jazzva> Though, we did use some variants of cs before ... I think
<rzr> gnomefreak: i think it was designed to be used w/ skype but he uses wengo w/ it
<asac> oh darn, working since 7:30 ... and already fed up :/
<rzr> weekend is near
<asac> yay
<rzr> asac: can you remind me how to assign a branch for review regarding bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock/+bug/239151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239151 in flashblock "flashblock crashes firefox3" [Undecided,New]
<rzr> should I only change bug status ?
<rzr> to fix commited ?
<rzr> well I'll RTFM this week end :)
<asac> rzr: ask for your branch to be merged in the release branch
<asac> but bug status is more important I would say
<rzr> <asac> rzr: ask for your branch to be merged in the release branch
<rzr> isnt it already set ?
<asac> havent looked ;)
 * asac looks at bug
<asac> rzr: did you "propose for merging" on this page: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu ?
<rzr> no I just linked to bug and set fix available
<asac> rzr: ok i asked for merging now
<rzr> i was about to
<asac> (its not really important after all, but a nice feature of launchpad imo)
<asac> rzr: FIX: sync upstream via LP : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.upstream/revision/4
<asac> why do you call this a "FIX" ?
<rzr> it'll fix a bug
<asac> rzr: ah. ok. consider to use the form we use in changelog
<asac> e.g.
<rzr> thx, well i'll be back this evening ... I have some rude work to be done until next week
<asac> Fix LP: #XXXXX - flashblock crashes all the time; we fix this by updating to latest
<rzr> ok will do now
<asac> or something more verbose :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> its just a hint. not important as long as the bug is documented in debian/changelog
<asac> cu around
<Bombela> Hello all
<Bombela> I have just an question for the mozilla license
<Bombela> i want use the MPL for my code, but i want sure to understand one point
<Bombela> (sorry for my bad english)
<Bombela> i want my code always free : when people modifie it,my code must be redistribued with modification
<Bombela> and if an entreprise want use my code in proprietary program, it's must be possible, bu my modified code must be always redistributed
<Bombela> Mozilla license make this ?
<asac> Bombela: I'd suggest to use LGPL if you have those requirements
<asac> that allows proprietary software to link against it without requiring the proprietary code to be GPL
<asac> but still changes to the LGPL part needs to be redistributed
<Bombela> but my code can be embeded in the application
<Bombela> not only linked
<Bombela> it's linked staticly
<Bombela> and the LGPL it's only allowed to link dynamicly no ?
<Bombela> (i will be back later)
<asac> Bombela: hard to say. i think its a matter of how decoupled the code is
<asac> if you only use public exported API there shouldnt be much a difference
<asac> if LGPL doesnt suite you then there is not license that fits your needs i guess
<asac> Bombela: but you can always grant more rights.
<asac> you could add a clause that explicitly allows you to link statically under conditions: a) only use public API b) modifications to your part are still to be redistributed
<Bombela> mmm cool
<Bombela> by what the différence between MPL and LGPL then ?
<Bombela> i will read more documentation, and thank you for your help.
<asac> mozilla bug 438688
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 438688 in XPCOM "String formatter fails to format the same argument twice" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438688
<asac> Bombela: MPL is considered not really free by some
<asac> its more like GPL from what i understand
<asac> but i might be just misinformed about MPL
<asac> i dont care that much about
<Bombela> ok thank
<fta> debian bug 474353
<ubottu> Debian bug 474353 in cairo "Please enable XCB backend" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/474353
<asac> XCB?
<fta> nm
<asac> what is that?
<asac> ah "X protocol C-language Binding (XCB)"
<fta> http://xcb.freedesktop.org/
<fta> asac, I wanted to make flock use the gre plugins/addons so i reused bzXXX_gre_extension_plugin_support.patch from our xul, it doesn't work. do i need something else ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> bzXXX_autoconfig_in_gre.patch
<asac> bzXXX_gre_autoreg.patch
<asac> bzXXX_gre_extension_plugin_support.patch
<asac> try to take all and see if things improve
<asac> fta: maybe the addons are not used because they dont have the flock em:id as a targetApplication?
<fta> i'm looking for plugins 1st.. flash is important for flock
<fta> but strace doesn't show anything in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons
<asac> fta: well
<asac> fta: what you really need is a link
<asac> from GRE_DIR/plugins => /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/
<asac> since you dont use system xul you cannot really do taht
<asac> you can only decide to either use a flock specific dir _or_ the GRE dir; but not both
<asac> makes sense?
<fta> i can drop that patch then, it's useless
<asac> yes
<jetsaredim> anyone know of a way to get kde file dialogs to work with ff3?
<rzr> back
<rzr> let's resume my 2d job :)
<rzr> for french speakers : http://blog.racoon97.net/ubuntu-hardy-804-pulseaudio-et-youtube/
<fta> bof, j'ai PA dans intrepid et ca marche bien maintenant
<valent> hi
<valent> ﻿asac: I still haven't seen your reply to fedora mailing list so as per your request I'm reminding you
<rzr> fta: j ai pas trop de crash non plus
<Volans> Hi all :)
<Volans> asac: are you there?
<fta> jcastro, asac: flock 2.0 b1 is out, or will be soon (the upstream branch is already tagged). Did you contact the Flock guys already?
<jcastro> fta: yeap, I made initial contact
<jcastro> fta: do you have a list of concerns or a bug # or something?
<jcastro> fta: songbird .6 is now out, so hopefully now they have time to fix our issues. :D
<fta> let's hope so :)
<fta> jcastro, i've listed my concerns in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Ideas/Intrepid (there's a section for flock).
<jcastro> ah rock, I must have missed it when it went  up
<jcastro> I'll send it along
<fta> maybe we need to rephrase a bit, it's just a raw list of points
<jcastro> k, I'm stepping out for a bit, I'll just send it along on monday or something. Or let me know when. :D
<Volans> fta: I can ask you how if FF3.1 will be included in hardy or not?
<jcastro> fta: while I have you here though
<Volans> s/how//
<jcastro> fta: do you guys used the "triaged" bug status at all?
<fta> Volans, it will not. ff 3.0 final will be in hardy for sure, and subsequent security fixes (such as 3.0.x), but not 3.1.x or higher
<Volans> ok, good, then for my extension a 3.0.* compatibility is enough
<fta> jcastro, yes, some bugs of our bugs are tagged as triaged.
<jcastro> fta: are you guys going to move away from like confirmed and stuff to triaged?
<fta> Volans, once we have the bot to update the extension packages, i'm thinking about a dedicated ppa with extensions bumped to 3.1
<Volans> good idea! :)
<Volans> but for update an extension the "standard" procedure is to create a backport?
<fta> jcastro, you may have to ask asac for this bug topic, i'm not good at it. asac worked with bdmurray recently to update/improve our bug workflow
<jcastro> ah ok, cool
<jcastro> thanks
<fta> Volans, i mean, update with a bot in ubuntu+1, so intrepid for now. for hardy, as it needs SRU, maybe it's safer to stay in manual mode
<Volans> I mean for hardy, you want to made an SRU for every extension update?
<fta> we're not supposed to update hardy, just fix critical/security bugs. upstream versions are supposed to remain fixed. backport is different though. we need to think about this.
<Volans> I don't know if the SRU guys will accept an SRU for a simple FF extension update, I think backport is probably the right solution until an automated system will be created
<Volans> for example I have updated my estension today and uploaded the new version on mozilla addons site and I would know what I have to do for the deb package now in hardy
<fta> you may bring the topic to the next meeting
<Volans> ok thanks
<Volans> now I have to ho to bed... sorry
<Volans> bye bye
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-14
<gnomefreak> anyone here use (and dont yell) evolution?
<asac> fta: there?
<asac> ok other plan .... i get some coffee and breakfast ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
 * gnomefreak misses coffee
<asac> latte ;)
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<Yannig> Hi asac
<asac> hi
<asac> Yannig: :)
<asac> Yannig: for your question: you have to run runpo2xpi instead of po2xpi
<asac> that should give you a good .xpi
<asac> po2xpi just creates translations in the same directory structure that en-US.xpi has .... runpo2xpi takes that directory structure and shakes it to become a good langpack
<asac> for the language you are looking at
 * asac has to reset router .... looks shaky
<asac_> ok done
<rzr> gnomefreak: hi
<rzr> gnomefreak: you asked for usb phone couple of days ago
<gnomefreak> hi be back
<gnomefreak> yes
<rzr> my friend uses this one :
<rzr>  pk1 usb phone yealink works on linux : http://forum.skype.com/lofiversion/index.php/t47138.html
<rzr> who said "“I have always wished for my computer to be as easy to use as my telephone; my wish has come true because I can no longer figure out how to use my telephone”
<rzr> ?
<Yannig> asac> Thanks but I have no xpi file :-(
<Yannig> (or I have not looked enough)
<gnomefreak> rzr: thanks
<asac_> Yannig: ?
<asac_> mkdir tmp
<asac_> cd tmp/
<asac_> run from there
<asac_> after taht there should be directory "firefox" with the .xpi in it
<Yannig> Great :)
<Yannig> And now, how can I have my Firefox use that xpi file?
<gnomefreak> why dont we have a gui editor for gtk :(
<asac> Yannig: you can install it as any .xpi
<asac> firefox firefox/en-US.xpi xulrunner/en-US.xpi
<asac> well replace that with your real .xpi name
<asac> if both pop up as properly installed in tools -> addons
<asac> you can use:
<asac> LANG=es_ES firefox
<asac> (if you want to test spanish translation)
<asac> Yannig: ^^
<gnomefreak> color
<gnomefreak> damn
<Yannig> Pffff, I'm really dumb
<asac> rather "untrained" :)
<Yannig> yannig@yannig-portable:~/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src$ ./runpo2xpi en_US.xpi xulrunner-oc.po firefox_firefox-oc.po
<Yannig> ls: cannot access *.jar: No such file or directory
<Yannig> /bin/sed : impossible de legir chrome.manifest : No such file or directory
<Yannig> /bin/sed : impossible de legir install.rdf : No such file or directory
<Yannig> PWD=/tmp/po2xpi.LraFY29693/en_US.xpi/new
<Yannig> CMD=/home/yannig/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src/po2xpi en_US.xpi ../firefox_firefox-oc.po
<Yannig> /tmp/po2xpi.LraFY29693/en_US.xpi/new
<Yannig> MAKING START DIR: /home/yannig/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src/en_US.xpi
<Yannig> PWD: /tmp/po2xpi.LraFY29693/en_US.xpi
<Yannig> or even worse...
<Yannig> yannig@yannig-portable:~/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src$ ls
<Yannig> en-US.xpi
<Yannig> yannig@yannig-portable:~/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src$ ./runpo2xpi firefox en-US.xpi xulrunner-oc.po firefox_firefox-oc.po
<Yannig> The XPI file must exist, I can't find firefox
<Yannig> Usage:
<Yannig> runpo2xpi application_name xpifile.xpi pofile.po pofile.po .....
 * gnomefreak hopes you are doing this for fun or because you changed something inside .xpi
<gnomefreak> mozilla has them on thier ftp.mozilla.org
<Yannig> gnomefreak> I'm translating into Occitan
<gnomefreak> ah
<Yannig> (and no idea how to change this en-US name :)
<Yannig> )
 * gnomefreak assuming you cant just rename it?
<gnomefreak> if not maybe there is a file inside the .xpi that defines the name
<Yannig> The most problem is not the name :$
<Yannig> I just cannot create a valid xpi file :$
 * gnomefreak wonders why they would pull working packages out of repos :(
<Yannig> Pfff, I give up :-(
<Yannig> asac: Do you agree with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Testing_your_translation ?
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, pong
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flock-2.0b1.png
<fta> asac, I'm not sure about what to do for flock addons. either i link flock/extensions to xul-addons/ext, or i link to ff-addons/ext (and then i install flock theme in there), or i keep a distinct path and then all extensions must install a link to there.. or i hack the code to look for 2 paths
<asac> fta: go for xul-addons for now (imo)
<asac> Yannig: setp 5. is not required. you just run "runpo2xpi" ... and then you end up with .xpi's
<Yannig> asac: I'll try again from scratch then
<fta> asac, when i do that, i get: "Flock could not install this item because of a failure in Chrome Registration. Please contact the author about this problem."
<asac> fta: xulrunner langpacks conflict?
<asac> fta: usually that error message happens if you have an extension without chrome.manifest (even empty is ok)
<Yannig> asac: Still does not work :-(
<Yannig> yannig@yannig-portable:~/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src$ ./runpo2xpi firefox oc-FR.xpi xulrunner.po firefox_oc.po
<Yannig> The XPI file must exist, I can't find firefox
<asac> or if there is a compreg.dat clutter that cannot be updated because of missing write permissions
<asac> Yannig: the .xpi file is the original en-US.xpi :)
<asac> not the one you want
<fta> asac, indeed, the xul langpacks are loaded, but no idea which addon(s) triggered that error
<asac> fta: look for an addon that doesnt have a chrome.manifest
<fta> i just have dom and venkman installed
<asac> most like a flock extension
<fta> plus the flock theme
<Yannig> "./runpo2xpi firefox en-US.xpi xulrunner.po firefox_oc.po" does not work either :-(
<asac> fta: yeah ... flock theme
<asac> fta: check if there is a chrome.manifest at all
<fta> but it was ok before
<asac> Yannig: you dont want xulrunner.po there
<Yannig> "./runpo2xpi firefox en-US.xpi firefox_oc.po" neither :
<asac> Yannig: what happens?
<Yannig> yannig@yannig-portable:~/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src$ ./runpo2xpi firefox en-US.xpi firefox_oc.po
<Yannig> The XPI file must exist, I can't find firefox
<Yannig> Usage:
<Yannig> runpo2xpi application_name xpifile.xpi pofile.po pofile.po .....
<asac> do you have the en-US.xpi?
<Yannig> Nothing more :-(
<asac> well ... the en-US.xpi needs to exist
<Yannig> yannig@yannig-portable:~/occitan/firefox/launchpad/po2xpi/src$ ls
<Yannig> en-US.xpi
<Yannig> (the one created with po2xpi
<Yannig> )
<asac> Yannig: try firefox-3.0
<Yannig> Nope
<asac> ok en-US.xpi doesnt exist
<asac> i looked at the code
<asac> Yannig: the en-US.xpi is bogus
<asac> you need the real one
<Yannig> Arf
<asac> the one in the langpack
<Yannig> Where could I find it?
<asac> for you its most likely a directory
<Yannig> Yep, it is
<asac> Yannig: they are currently produced during build and uploaded to rosetta
<asac> so atm the en-US.xpi is only available in the distribution langpack export
<asac> e.g. get the complete ubuntu langpack tarball
<asac> in the future that file should be in any export
<asac> but thats a bug of launchpad
<asac> Yannig: you can find the full tarball from https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Yannig> That's the question I was about to ask :)
<asac> Yannig: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+language-packs
<asac> get that ... there is the en-US.xpi for firefox included
<asac> then you can use that to process your .po
<asac> (actually the latest delta should have your oc.po also in it
<asac> Yannig: so maybe change the wiki instructions to always start with the ubuntu tarball
<Yannig> OK
<asac> then if you change your translation in launchpad you can redownload just your .po and overwrite the one you have in  that tarball
<Yannig> Let me succeed in creating the langpack and I'll do it :)
<asac> Yannig: yay ;)
<asac> Yannig: you are close :) ... i am sure
<Yannig> Never closer :p
<asac> fta: try binary search: move half of the extensions somewhere else => see difference? you figure ,)
<fta> asac, if i touch an empty chrome.manifest in the flock theme, flock no longer starts
<fta> lol
<fta> nm
<fta> asac, found it, it's {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}, aka ff3 theme
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: so empty chrome.manifest missing there?
<fta> yes
<asac> ok cool ;)
<asac> at least there is a line for this error message then :)
<asac> fta: ok, what i wanted to talk about in the morning was the extension synching
<fta> i need to leave now, could it wait ?
<asac> fta: sure, no problem. be back today?
<fta> yes
<asac> ok cu later then
<asac> anyone can connect to http://db.debian.org or http://nm.debian.org ?
<james_w> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2008/06/msg00374.html
<james_w> that's probably the reason
<asac> james_w: thanks. no reaons though :)
<asac> but at least i know its not just me
<rzr> any of you are using seamonkey as main browser ?
<asac> rzr: not me :)
<asac> rzr: why?
<rzr> it seems that mozscripts doest take care of it , does it ?
<asac> rzr: for extensions?
<asac> or tarball wise?
<asac> i guess you mean mozilla-devscripts
<rzr> yes the cdbs make files
<asac> yeah ... seamonkey is a dinosaur ... packaging extensions is not as straight forward as with ffox and co
<asac> they dont have the toolkit extension manager
<asac> so you basically have to install extensions as "chrome"
<asac> which is cumbersome
<rzr> asac: all mozilla products are dinosaurs
<rzr> asac: http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.einhorn-net.de/netscape/about_francais.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.einhorn-net.de/netscape/index.html&h=100&w=150&sz=6&hl=en&start=6&tbnid=6ljaK-ELFevFkM:&tbnh=64&tbnw=96&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmozilla%2Babout:francais%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26sa%3DG
<rzr> look how lazy is the french one :)
<rzr> i am gone
<rzr> later
<fta> asac, still there ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-15
<jbotscharow> hi all. I'm with the marketing team and we could use a little help with a marketing project involving a firefox plugin
<jbotscharow> the Italian team has a plug in that adds a custom links menu = kinda like the ubuntu plug in
<jbotscharow> and we were wamting to design one for the marketing team which the locos could use to access marketing materials
<jbotscharow> we could use some help with the coding
<bbyever> our maybe just point us to tutorials we can read, some sort of howto....
<asac> bug 240028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240028 in language-pack-es-base "Problem in language-pack-es-base order installation makes Firefox translations lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240028
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> asac: It works! :-)
<asac> Yannig: cool :)
<Yannig> Well, I have a valid xpi Occitan translation installed
<Yannig> I'd just need to know how to have it used by Firefox now :p
<asac> Yannig: ;) ... not finish translation and we can include it.
<asac> Yannig: as i said: LANG=es_ES firefox
<asac> would make firefox start in spanish
<asac> replace es_ES with you lang code
<asac> so maybe
<Yannig> Where should I write that?
<asac> LANG=oc firefox
<asac> in the terminal :)
<Yannig> It should already be done: I have Ubuntu in Occitan :p
<asac> echo $LANG
<asac> ?
<asac> what does that yield?
<Yannig> oc_FR.UTF-8
<asac> further paste your chrome.manifest
<asac> in the .xpi
<asac> Yannig: you need two xpis: firefox + xulrunner
<asac> do you have both?
<Yannig> Nope :p
<asac> without xulrunner its unlikely to work
<asac> create that one too
<asac> 1. get the en-US.xpi from the ubutu language tarball ... and then go ahead like usual
<Yannig> That's it, done
<Yannig> chrome.manifest:
<Yannig> locale branding firefox_oc jar:firefox-firefox_oc.jar!/locale/branding/
<Yannig> locale browser-region firefox_oc jar:firefox-firefox_oc.jar!/locale/browser-region/
<Yannig> locale browser firefox_oc jar:firefox-firefox_oc.jar!/locale/browser/
<asac> Yannig: thats wrong
<asac> hmm
<asac> most likely because you used the firefox_oc.po ?
<Yannig> Yep
<asac> i guess you have to rename it to be just oc.po
<Yannig> Should I rename it?
<asac> (without firefox_)
<asac> yes
<asac> i should look into how to fix that
<Yannig> or oc-FR.po?
<asac> Yannig: just strip off firefox_ from the file you get from launchpad
<asac> same for xulrunner_
<Yannig> xulrunner.po, that's right for it
<asac> no
<asac> stripp it off
<asac> usually i have firefox/de.po
<asac> and xulrunner/de.po
<asac> :)
<asac> e.g. each have their own directory (like in the langpack tarball)
<Yannig> Ops
<Yannig> ./runpo2xpi xulrunner en-US.xpi xulrunner.po => I now have a Firefox (Xulrunner) extension in my add-ons
<Yannig> (and a Firefox (oc) too)
<asac> ./runpo2xpi xulrunner en-US.xpi  de.po
<asac> thats what i would call
<asac> xulrunner.po wont work (as  i said above)
<Yannig> Ops x 2
<Yannig> It works :)
<Yannig> My Firefox is now in Occitan :)
<Yannig> Thanks asac :)
<asac> Yannig: ok
<asac> Yannig: now for QA
<asac> Yannig: take care that your keyboard shortcuts work properly
<Yannig> I just have to go on translating now, for I'm pretty far away from the end :p
<asac> ilike alt+f opens the file menu in english
<asac> and other latin languages
<asac> you need something similar (unless you want the english bindings, then you should not translate them at all)
<asac> otherwise, just go ahead and translate :)
<asac> let me know when you are finished ;)
<Yannig> "finished"?
<Yannig> Snirf :D
<asac> hehe
<Yannig> Well, at work now :-)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i guess it will take a few days to translate ;)
<Yannig> It encourages me much more than Mozilla translation policy :-)
<Yannig> Alone, perhaps more than a few days :p
<asac> yeah take your time
<asac> Yannig: where is the mozilla translation policy document?
<Yannig> No idea
<Yannig> For then, you have to have all finished to have a CVS account
<Yannig> then => them
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> we can work on that here then ;)
<asac> and once finished, push up
<Yannig> Yep :)
<asac> Yannig: if you are in this channel i'll ping you once i have improved the po2xpi scripts ... which obviously can be improved alot :)
<Yannig> Fair enough
<asac> well ... they are not really ment for testing yet ;)
<asac> but work if you follow the rules :)
<Yannig> That's it...
<Yannig> Tell me asac...
<Yannig> Should Thunderbird be translatable in the same way one day?
<asac> Yannig: yes
<Yannig> Great :-)
<asac> for now we just do firefox. once the launchpad tools are completely ready (e.g. exports .xpi directly) we will make more application available in it
<asac> if ther eis demand and in case this wont happenin time for intrepid we could make it available anyway
<Yannig> I loooooooove Launchpad :)
<rzr> Yannig: dont you prefer http://qa.debian.org/ :)
<rzr> is it me or it's down very often  ?
<Yannig> No idea, I can't open the page :p
<rzr> moi non plus
<Yannig> Nothing can be perfect :P
<Yannig> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<Yannig> Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<Yannig> Line Number 34, Column 1:<window id="main-window"
<Yannig> ^
<Yannig> asac: Any idea of how to fix that? :p
<asac> you have a typo in some translation
<asac> canet tell without looking
<asac> where do you get that? thought it worked a bit alreaady
<Yannig> I have it when I try to open Firefox :p
<Yannig> I know it's a typo but I cannot find where
<asac> Yannig: but it worked like 1h ago?
<Yannig> Yep, but I updated the xip files :p
<asac> good thing would be to start what you changed afterwards
<asac> Yannig: entities are or of the form &entityname;
<asac> so if you typed anything with & or ; thats a good thing to start looking at
<Yannig> Yep, I think that's the only thing to do if there is no way to find where the error is
<asac> could be everything .... my guess is that its mainWindow.title that is borked
<asac> grep for that in your .po
<asac> or mainWindow.titlemodifiermenuseparator
<asac> Yannig: look into those two first .... otherwise try to remember what you translated
<asac> and look at those
<asac> ok off for an hour or so
<asac> food + coffee
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<fta> asac, i assume we don't want that: http://merges.ubuntu.com/x/xulrunner/REPORT
<asac> fta: yeah
<fta> we still have several packages depending on xul1.8, what did debian do for those ?
<fta> videolink, python-xpcom, kazehakase, hunspell, galeon, eclipse, zekr...
<asac> fta: they are migrating them now
<asac> i think just videolink will die
<asac> unless upstream comes up with something better
<asac> eclipse is xul 1.9 ready upstream ... so its probably just updating it
<asac> fta: python-xpcom is a xulrunner binary package
<asac> fta: so not relevant
<asac> i am sure there was a master/tracker bug for 1.8/1.9 transition. asked glandium now as i cannot find it
<asac> lets see when he replies
<asac> fta: here it is ;) http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?tag=xulrunner-transition;users=glandium@debian.org
<fta> i've created a dquilt script. I can't stand the new behavior
<defcon> hi all
<asac> hi defcon
<defcon> hi asac
<defcon> i have a problem with firefox3 as the case may be epiphany (ubuntu 64bit), when i type e.g. xampp into the google searchbar and click on the first link to xampp, the xampp page seems to be "behind" the google page. moving the mouse brings some parts from the xampp-page to the front. Same problem with epiphany.
<defcon> is this a firefox problem?
<defcon> or a bad coded webpage :D
<asac> defcon: you mean location bar, not search bar?
<asac> oetherwise i dont see how you can click on something and still keep the google result page
<defcon> asac, the bar under the google logo
<defcon> i made e screenshot from this 'feature'
<defcon> asac, you wanna see it?
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/bad-rendering.png
<asac> fta: cairo?
<asac> defcon: yes, please upload a screen
<defcon> ok
<fta> asac, it's the text, "," and ")" are misplaced
<asac> fta: is "subscribed" a link?
<fta> yep, everything in blue
<asac> fta: actually, i see it too :)
<asac> never noticed with my eagle-eyes :)
<Yannig> asac: Can I bother you once more? :p
<defcon> asac, http://xs128.xs.to/xs128/08240/bild1701.png
<asac> defcon: so the "start news team" thing doesnt belong there?
<asac> where does that come from? isnt that a separate application overlaying the webbrowser?
<Yannig> Do you see anything wrong in "./runpo2xpi xulrunner en-US.xpi xulrunner/oc.po"?
<asac> not sure
<asac> whay?
<defcon> asac, the "start news team" belongs to the xampp page
<asac> defcon: might sound dumb, but tell me what is wrong with that screenshot :)
<asac> defcon: ah ok
<asac> defcon: whats the url?
<defcon> from xampp?
<asac> yes
<asac> well i can read it ;)
<asac> wait a second
<defcon> http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp.html
<asac> thx
<defcon> np
<asac> defcon: grep EXA /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<asac> run that in a terminal. is there a match?
<defcon> no
<asac> and: grep XAA /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<asac> ?
<defcon> no
<defcon> nothing
<asac> so how do you reproduce this:
<asac> 1. search xampp
<asac> 2. click on the link?
<defcon> yes
<asac> defcon: first, try to disable your extensions in tools -> addons menu
<Yannig> asac: If your "whay" was for me => the result of that command makes me an xpi file recognized as "Firefox (oc)", instead of "xulrunner (oc)"
<Yannig> and that may be the reason why it bugged
<asac> Yannig: thats when you use the wrong en-US.xpi
<asac> you need to use the xulrunner one
<Yannig> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<defcon> asac, addons are disabled and the problem still exists
<asac> there are two in the ubuntu langpack tarball
<Yannig> Dumb I am!
<asac> defcon: what graphics card/driver?
<defcon> nvidia
<asac> defcon: using the proprietary driver?
<asac> e.g. nvidia `
<asac> ?
<defcon> nvidia-glx-new from the ubuntu repo
<asac> defcon: can you try the nv driver?
<asac> e.g. the free one?
<defcon> yes of course
<asac> maybe give it a try. i had some wierd reports that got fixed by free nv driver in the past weekes
<defcon> brb, installing nvidia
<fta> asac, i've committed dquilt to my mozilla-devtools branch, in case you're interested.
<asac> dquilt? is that the new thing for the new debian source format?
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devtools/annotate/fta%40sofaraway.org-20080615135418-d9be9hfkp06lladq?file_id=dquilt-20080615135405-skcdgzx63rk3i5o8-1
<fta> damn long url
<asac> ah :) ... now i remember
<defcon> re
<defcon> damn, after installing nvidia from nvidia page i got a problem with low resolution
<defcon> asac, the problem still exists.. and nvidia is disabled
<defcon> ah... now i installed firefox2 und the problem is gone!
<fta> looks like the infamous cairo xrender bug
<fta> brb
<defcon> wb fta
<asac> err. one hour later ... still no progress
<asac> or was it even two hours?
<defcon> ?
<asac> #debian-devel chatter about branch maintenance in debian and how to not cause pain on my behalf
<defcon> brb
<fta> asac, on *your* behalf ? eh?
<asac> fta: yes, i frequently end up touching that package in security updates
<fta> which package ?
<asac> xul
<fta> asac, you wanted to discuss with me about something yesterday
<asac> fta: yeah. the extension upstream branch syncher
<asac> i think we should just get things started
<asac> what i would like is to have  ascript:
<asac> sync-upstream-branches lp:~mozillateam/firefox-extensions/upstream-branch-config
<asac> so all information required for that otherwise configless script would be in the upstream-branch-config
<asac> somewhat that script should reuse the current upstream branches i guess
<asac> but that shouldnt be difficult i guess and would involve moving the current upstreawm branch to the expected location
<fta> ok
<fta> makes sense
<asac> fta: how about these properties for each upstream branch:
<asac> packagename, AMO ID, branchname
<asac> or maybe even without packagename ;)
<asac> and in the config file have the following global properties:
<fta> sometimes, there's no AMO ID
<asac> fta: ok
<asac> TYPE, branchname, typedata
<asac> TYPE=AMO,...
<asac> ?
<fta> packagename could be upstream name, or ubuntu all-lowercase name
<asac> not sure if we want to throw all configuration in the same file
<asac> sync-upstream-branches doesnt require packagename
<asac> for now
<fta> one file per project like mozclient
<asac> ok
<asac> so xml?
<asac> or just
<asac> TYPE=AMO
<asac> AMOID=3111
<asac> upstreambranch=xxxx
<asac> i would also like global properties in a global file:
<fta> key=value syntax is enough IMHO
<asac> LP-UPSTREAM-LOCATION=lp:~mozillatewam/firefox-extensions-upstreawm
<asac> so we could have upstream-branch-config/projects/firegpg.conf
<asac> and upstream-branch-config/global.conf
<fta> we need a way to specify which additional mozilla tools each ext supports, in case upstream doesn't care about let's say sm, or flock but we know it's ok (tested)
<fta> for that, we need a global list of IDs with associated max versions
<fta> ...list of mozilla tool IDs
<fta> not ext ids
<asac> yes, but that is package branch related. not upstream
<asac> for now thats done when bootstrapping the package imo ... you take care that you have the proper directories in debian/rules
<asac> or are you saying you want to patch those?
<asac> fta: you can also patch flock in the packaging branch. the merges should cope with that quite well i guess
<fta> depends if you want a patch system inside each app. or just a global browser ID map overriding the choice made by upstream
<fta> choices
<asac> for extensions we dont want a patch system
<asac> the workflow for adding changes should be as simple as editing upstreawm sources and committing
<asac> oh shit ... have to catch my train ... bbl
<fta> ok, see you. i'll think about this
<asac> fta: still awake?
<fta> yes
<asac> sorry, but when i arrived i was supposed to look soccer i was told ;)
<fta> :)
<asac> fta: was a funny game ;)
<asac> the turks goal keeper got red car in the last few minutes ;)
<asac> red card
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: so where were we?
<fta> no patch system but in source changes in the .ubuntu branch
<asac> ah right
<asac> i am currently branching mozilla-devtools
<fta> i've started some code in there
<asac> yeah
<fta> but nothing committable so far
<asac> check-extensions.sh
<fta> no, classes for extensions
<asac> you mean "upstream-type-classes" ?
<asac> e.g. AMO, svn, etc.?
<fta> so far, the main class to parse ext conf files
<fta> i have to think about which fields are needed
<asac> ok. for now try to keep things as stupid as possible
<asac> e.g. just synching upstream for now
<fta> amo-id = \d+ (or 0 or even no key at all in case it's not maintained on AMO)
<fta> is the upstream vcs url needed ? it's already known by LP, so the LP .upstream branch should be enough
<asac> depends how this is designed. if you have have a field for "type" and some type doesnt have AMO id then we dont need a 0 or empty field at all for that
<asac> fta: how is it known by launchpad?
<fta> we don't want to auto-sync that ?
<asac> fta: svn?
<fta> oh, my bad, it's not always possible
<asac> imo we should care for AMO only atm
<asac> the rest is not really understood imo
<asac> e.g. what is an upsream branch. how to figure release tags, what about branches, and so on
<fta> (damn, my pc is slow.. i've been trying to install a qemu guest for 4h+, 100% cpu since the beginning, and now it's stuck at 94% in grub)
<asac> at least for upstream auto-sync we should ignore svn.
<asac> later when we come to merge automization we might support auto merging upstream branches that are synched in a different way
<asac> e.g. AMO => auto synched; rest => sync upstream manually or through launchpad.
<asac> until its really understood how to track upstreams from their VCS
<fta> we should draft that, wiki or something, so ideas are not lost
<asac> yeah.
<fta> should I start a new page ?
<asac> fta: the large scale maintenance page is probably the right place
<asac> there is a section about the components
<asac> for the auto-syncher it alreay reads "    *
<asac>       auto import new upstream releases. This document suggests to first implement the auto sync for AMO .xpis and later define how VCS imports could be implemented effectively.
<asac> "
<asac> we should refine what is under Component section imo from our discussion
<asac> fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance .... take a look and lets discuss changes based on that
<asac> I'd fork the auto updater in a auto syncher and auto merger
<fta> ok, but before that, we need a framework.. per ext conf files, and a global conf file. what should they contain respectively ?
<fta> this framework will be turned into a class used by all the scripts
<asac> fta: ok. I agree that we should define how configuration files syntax are
<asac> and how configurations are loaded: "e.g. 1st. global conf and 2nd. ext conf files that can probably overload values set by global conf files
<fta> key = value
<fta> # comment
<asac> fta: yes. i am fine with simple key = value format. but please no perl language elements in the value ;)
<fta> that's the basic syntax, now we should list the keys
<asac> fta: we already discussed the keys i think
<fta> no perl in the conf file. if something must be evaluate, it should be through system() or shell.. in fact, like mozclient
<asac> yes, but please lets consider evaluation of conf values a last resort measure
<asac> i would like to keep that option out of the .conf file spec as long as possible ,)
<fta> getting the ext version is not always straight forward. look at adblock-plus
<asac> fta: i think we should only care for kesy required for synching now
<asac> fta: well ... for AMO its always straight forward
<asac> for other we might allow to hook-in helper scripts ... but we can look at that when we are there
<fta> k
<asac> so lets assum we have AMO, its just the AMO-ID + the branchname that is required for synching
<asac> if the branchname is not a full URL we can put a dir.bzr.upstream variable in the global config
<asac> do we need more info for AMO itself?
<fta> hm, i don't think so
<asac> on top we only need a ext.upstream.type = AMO (later svn or whatever) variable to allow addition of new methods afterwards
<asac> fta: should we introduce kind of syntax to express which class level which confguration property belongs to?
<asac> e.g. general.branchname = mysuperbranch
<asac> e.g general.upstream.method = amo
<asac> e.g. amo.id = 12912
<asac> in fact thats why i like XML better ;)
<asac> we could define schemas and have derived types ;)
<asac> but well ... for this quite simple task key value should be good enough
<fta> i like xml very much but so far, i see 2 fields, no need for hierarchy or xml
<asac> hehe
<fta> even general.upstream.method = amo could be seen as key = value, doesn't matter much to me that key contains "."
<asac> fta: i didnt say different
<asac> that was my suggestion for key/value
<asac> but lets look at the names again. how about prefixing keys with the script they apply to?
<asac> sync.method = amo
<asac> not sure
<asac> maybe just
<asac> branchname
<asac> method
<asac> amoid
<asac> lp-repo
<fta> i'd like a packagename key or something like that. translating the ext name is into a package name is not always direct
<asac> fta: for upstream sync we dont need a packagename
<asac> that will come at merge stage
<fta> packagename could replace all the branch names, if we follow the branch naming conventions described in the wiki
 * asac thinking
<asac> sound right ;)
<fta> amo-id = 1865
<fta> package-name = adblock-plus
<asac> but take that with a grain of salt. imo the syncher shouldnt really know semantically anything about the packaging concept
<asac> maybe packagename == branchname always
<asac> so i dont mind ;)
<asac> ok the wiki says that we are using only one autoupdater config branch
<asac> so lets use autoupdate.config/global.conf + autoupdater.config/upstream/xyz.conf
<asac> and merge configs should go into autoupdater.config/packages/xyz.confg
<asac> hmm
<asac> and merge configs should go into autoupdater.config/packages/DISTRO/xyz.conf
<asac> maybe?
<asac> e.g. DISTRO = hardy or hardy-backports and so on
<asac> hardy-proposed could point to a different upstream branch than hardy-backports
<asac> do we need a DISTRO level for upstream too?
<asac> or do we have different autoupdater.config.hardy, autoupdater.config.hardy-prpopsed
<asac> and so on?
<fta> upstream is not tied to a distro
<asac> fta: thats true
<asac> still packages from certain distros might track different upstream branches right?
<asac> how do we want to scope upstream branches then? if not by "use"
<fta> hm, tags ?
<asac> fta: tags dont allow you to add changes
<asac> e.g. we want epiphany.2.12.branch + epiphany.trunk
<fta> why would you want to modify upstream ?
<asac> you understand what i mean?
<fta> hm? epiphany ? are we talking about extensions or general packages ?
<asac> anyway. i think its a matter of mapping
<asac> fta: that was an example to outline that there are stable branches which might get updated and whose changes go into hardy-proposed
<asac> while the real updates go to hardy-backports
<asac> so if that case comes up we can just add a upstream/xyz-1.2.conf :)
<asac> and remap the hardy-proposed branch to use that upstream branch
<asac> in the package config
<asac> but probably a corner case we dont want to care about right now
<asac> lets move on :)
<asac> fta: so per-distro config branches ... or separate directories in the package/ directory for all tracked distros?
<fta> per distro config files.. hence a distro key. but for upstream branches, i'm not sure. upstream is linear for our point of view
<fta> a tag or a revision id could be used for the mapping
<asac> fta: distro key?
<asac> not a distro directory?
<asac> or maybe directories with a global.conf with that distro key?
<asac> so the script just knows: here is a tree where all the merge tasks are configured
<fta> distro key, so we can construct the branch name from packagename + distro
<asac> yeah. but then you also cannot use the same .conf file name
<asac> e.g. packages/adblock.conf and packages/adblock.hardy.conf vs. packages/hardy/adblock.conf packages/intrepid/adblock.conf
<asac> and put packages/hardy/global.conf with distro=hardy in there
<fta> if the distro name is in the path, no need for a key then
<fta> it's even better, we could use symlinks when there's nothing specific
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20478/
<asac> thats the layout i had in mind
<asac> fta: yeah. otoh, encoding things into paths feels somewhat ugly
<asac> we could still link the global.conf
<asac> or link individual packages
<asac> while others have diverged
<fta> what are the "tasks" for ?
<asac> well ... i just thought it was a good name to use if we talk about sync,merge :)
<asac> actually we could just name the branch autoupdater.tasks ;)
<asac> and remove that directory
<asac> that branch can then be referred to as the "task-config" branch ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20480/
<fta> hm
<fta> what would all those global.conf files contain ?
<asac> fta: open :) ... just to illustrate that the generic config parser will load every global.conf before loading the task.conf itself in every parent .)
<asac> fta: well, lets say top level can get at least bzr-home :)
<asac> but anyway. its not a requirement. we can fill them with what we want as the parser will just follow the rule above
<asac> on merge/ level you could also have a global.conf ;)
<asac> maybe s/global/generic/ ?
<fta> so distro in the filename, while task in the dirname..
<fta> and merge does say merge from what..
<asac> fta: merge just mean: perform a merge. the type of merge and the parameters could be configured in the .conf files
<asac> fta: distro in the filename? i made a dir out of it
<asac> but i'd even say that the distro should be in the .conf file itself
<asac> te fact that we use a dir named like the distro is just a think of maintainability by humans
<asac> same for task
<asac> (if we want to be consistent)
<asac> e.g. merge/global.conf gets a task=merge :)
<asac> and merge/hardy-proposed/special-extension.conf might have a task=merge-special-case
<fta> hm, ok
<asac> so basically you would just run: "task-runner path/to/task"
<asac> and that will parse the .conf file for you and know what to do
<asac> are there cases i dont see?
<fta> seems ok
<asac> fta: so we have a task-config scheme now :)
<fta> i wanted to be able to auto-maintain a dedicated ppa for firefox-3.1 extensions.. basically jsut bump maxversion from extensions known to be ok. how would it fit here ?
<asac> fta: one optio nis to bump the maxversion manually on the packaging branch and add merge tweaks ;)
<asac> fta: maybe merge tasks can specify an auto-resolver that can try to overcome typical merge conflicts
<asac> we could have a standard auto-resolver plugin called "maxversion-bumper" :)
<asac> this leads directly to a separate question :)
<asac> 1st. do we want a kind of value scheme for so called plugin selecting values?
<asac> e.g. type=plugin:amo
<asac> so its obvious what option actually influences implementation details and thus available config options?
<asac> not sure if that is a smart idea
<asac> 2nd. can we find a language independent way of extending task-runner for all such :plugins ?
<fta> if we go for plugins, we need an api..
<asac> yes, but that most likely is rather simplish: just push the complete .conf environment :)
<asac> the plugin most likely should be smart enough to know what to do
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-08
<fta> great
<alexbodn> fta?
<fta> alexbodn, ?
<alexbodn> how are you?
<fta> well, it's 1:30am
<alexbodn> fta: 2:30 here ;) . still active?
<alexbodn> fta: i'm packaging bluegriffon. do you know how the application file can be a script taken from xuldev/sdk/bin/xulrunner, calling application_name-bin, taken from xulrunner-stub or -bin? i mean how should i script this?
<fta> i already packaged bluegriffon
<fta> last year
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/bluegriffon.head
<fta> alexbodn, ^^
<alexbodn> i know, you sent me your link, but it changed significantly, and now it's quite straight forward to do it. that's why i'm reworking it
<fta> oh
<fta> what is so different now?
<alexbodn> i'm also basing myself in the fennec ubuntu example
<alexbodn> may i upload you the curent diff?
<alexbodn> fta: i'm opening a private window to you, to send the diff. ok?
<fta> hm, i can't accept it, i can only cancel, wth?
<alexbodn> i'll retry
<fta> same
<alexbodn> fta: could you accept now?
<fta> nope
<alexbodn> i'll mail this, ok?
<fta> ok
<alexbodn> fta: sent
<fta> still not there, probably in my greylist queue. i'll have a look tomorrow
<alexbodn> fta: np
<alexbodn> fta:do you have another im?
<alexbodn> fta: icq, msn, yahoo?
<fta> nope, just µblob (identi.ca)
<alexbodn> fta: what's µblob ? google doesn't seem to know about it
<fta> alexbodn, do you know twitter? identi.ca is a free twitter: http://identi.ca
<fta> alexbodn, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro-blogging
<alexbodn> i see
<alexbodn> fta: i'm alexbodn on identi.ca
<alexbodn> hello asac
<asac> ola
<asac> http://techvideoblog.com/computex/arm-director-of-mobile-computing-about-arm-laptops-with-android-and-ubuntu/
<asac> alexbodn: hi. whats up? did you get what you wanted from fta?
<asac> fta: yeah moz does a b99 ;)
<asac> fta: seems to be some beta channel update for pre-testing RC ;)
<asac> so damn. the mailman approval didnt work :)
<alexbodn> asac: hello
<asac> alexbodn: hey. good morning ;)
<alexbodn> we have coversated by night a little, and i found some direction by grepping in the bluegriffon source tree.
<asac> alexbodn: ok. so did you find fta's bzr branch?
<alexbodn> yes he sent it to me before, but bluegriffon changed since then, to the good, and fta's patches to upstream have been adopted in part at least
<alexbodn> asac: do you have newer xulrunner (1.9.[1-9]) packaged for ubuntu?
<asac> alexbodn: we have 1.9.1 (for ffox 3.5) and 1.9.2 (trunk)
<alexbodn> great. can they co-exist with debian's 1.9 family?
<asac> alexbodn: yes, should work
<asac> at least for now
<asac> probably a problem because we only conflict with xulrunner-1.9-dev and not xulrunner-dev which is the one used by debian
<asac> so the binaries can coexist in ubuntu/debian ... the -dev packages _can't_ coexist
<asac> because the idea is that you select which build target you use by installing the proper -dev
<alexbodn> i understand
<asac> in the next few days we will start transitioning to 1.9.1 by default in ubuntu :)
<asac> well first in ppa
<alexbodn> great. i foresee both bluegriffon and fennec should need these
<asac> fta: does trunk open homepage in new tab for you too now?
<asac> hmm ... seems to be not an upstreawm feature.
<asac> odd
<asac> hmmm ... trunk does weird things ;)
<asac> like starting with a different profile than the one i used for the first window
<gnomefreak> trunk firefox?
<gnomefreak> asac: why did i just do that :(
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> ok fixed i think
<gnomefreak> this mono discussion is better than tv
<asac> gnomefreak: so you approved him ;)
<asac> but deactivated again :)
<gnomefreak> yeah mant to decline first :(
<asac> sure
<asac> as long as the guy cannot reenable his account its ok
<gnomefreak> have you read this mono discussion?
<asac> no ;) ... too much mail
<gnomefreak> i dont htink he can but there are ways to fix that once he tries
<asac> topic didnt sound attractive enough for me to look closer
<gnomefreak> 1 person hates the idea and 35 others trying to defend mono
<gnomefreak> I don't know that's why I'm writing here to get the MONO people kicked out
<gnomefreak> thats a quote
<asac> ;)
<asac> well. thats on -devel-discuss?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> i thought we had mono devs for atleast 1 year
<gnomefreak> ok rest of bugmail can wait a week or 2 when i get back on here
<fta> hm, since the last reboot, i had tons of
<fta> [48671.965227] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<fta> [48684.140609] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<fta> [48696.304600] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<fta> [48708.468736] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<asac> yeah
<asac> had that too
<asac> took quite some time to boot because of that probing
<asac> dont even have a fd0
<fta> yep
<asac> fta: complain in #ubuntu-kernel ... let me know what they say ;)
<gnomefreak> you didnt have that on shutdown?
<asac> gnomefreak: i wish you good luck .... get better soon and cu asap
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> i had those errors on 2.6.28-12 during shutdown. numbers always changed. updating to 2.6.28-13 fixed it for me
<asac> only had that on startup
<gnomefreak> i cant use 2.6.30 with GUI so ive stayed oin 28
<gnomefreak> s.oin/on
<gnomefreak> ah ff 3.0.11 is in testing as well as sm 1.1.17
<asac> yeah
<asac> and tbird 2.0.0.22
<gnomefreak> yep that too
<gnomefreak> ok that time already. see ya asap if everything goes well i should hav emost of sight in left eye by end of week i would think
<fta> asac, answering chromium questions ? ;)
<fta> asac, bug 384579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384579 in linux "Linux thinks there’s a floppy drive when there’s not. Probing slows down bootup by almost a minute." [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384579
<asac> sure
<asac> i get those questions ;)
<asac> and load is pretty low
<fta> i subscribed the team last week, as noone got those before, except by chance
<asac> hmm. not sure if i saw them before
<asac> but probably not ;)
<fta> hmm https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+spec/chromium-human-theme
<asac> interesting spec ;)
<asac> fta: what theming mechanism does chromium offer?
<fta> follow the link
<asac> fta: hmm. how can we make this honour gtk theme selection?
<fta> good question
<asac> fta: ffox trunk remote client seems to be broken. do you see that too?
<asac> maybe its because i have multiple profiles
<asac> if i open a new firefox through command it opens ffox with a profile currently not in use
<fta> hm, wtm
<fta> i mean wfm
<asac> fta: do you have more than one profile?
<fta> I have 4 but i use only the default one
<asac> strange
<asac> i still get those bad X errors sometimes http://paste.ubuntu.com/190886/
<asac> hmm seems to work too now
<asac> lets see if it comes back
<asac> fta: oh it happens only if i open a url with command line
<asac> like: open one instance, then use firefox http://test.tld
<asac> nevermind
<asac> it must be something in gnome settings
<asac> ok preferred application had wrong custom command
<fta> ok
<asac> quite annoying devel-discuss thread on mono :)
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-June/008447.html
<fta> lol
<fta> 2 threads, units and mono
<asac> unit consistency, yeah ;)
<fta> asac, the crash in ff3.6 is really annoying
<asac> fta: which crash?
<fta> the one on startup when calling it in remote mode
<asac> yeah jemalloc stuff it hink
<asac> fta: do you have a backtrace?
<fta> asac, it's in the bug. here is fresh one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190928/
<asac> right. what did i say was the problem ;)?
<asac> do you know the bug id?
<asac> bug 319480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319480 in firefox "firefox-3.1 crashed with SIGSEGV in memalign()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319480
<fta> mozilla 473629 bug 319480
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<asac> bug 355551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355551 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in ptmalloc_init()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355551
<fta> so it's 3.5 and 3.6
<asac> definitly
<asac> its jemalloc statically linked in
<asac> i dont think we do that in 3.0
<asac> its like said here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629#c4
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New]
<asac> thats what i found.
<asac> the libc code should not directly call the libc malloc function, but should use the overloadable function name instead
<asac> let me check if i can find it quickly again
<asac> fta: wanna test this patch :) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/190930/
<fta> d'oh!
<asac> fta: better try in a chroot first ;)
<asac> ok uploading this somewhere
<asac> not sure if it builds though
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox ;)
<fta> btw, did you push your gtk patch forward? i still need to update ia32libs
<asac> fta: there is a bug with atk-bridge killing flash in nspluginwrapper .... otherwise i would push it
<asac> and firefox forgets that it sets AT_NO_BRIDGE
<asac> in env
<asac> havent figured out
<asac> why it forgets that env
<asac> i think it has something to do with the fact that unloading libxul.so will also unload a few const chars that have been added to env
<asac> so glibc is spinning https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<fta> looks dirty
<asac> fta: the env problem?
<fta> yes
<asac> yes. it definitly is broken. but i am not sure if hte unloading bug is really responsible for the env getting wiped in the main firefox process (i added debug output and it just forgets about AT_NO_BRIDGE)
 * asac wipes gutsy chroots to get space for libc testbed
 * asac sets up karmic chroot
<jcastro> fta: the bookmark manager is there
<jcastro> fta: I just can't drag stuff around, but it's coming along!
<fta> jcastro, hm, how? using the menu entry?
<jcastro> no, right clicking on the bar
<jcastro> and selecting bookmark manager
<fta> oh, you can remove the window decorations now
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> !!!!
<jcastro> cool!
<jcastro> all they need is max/min buttons
<fta> would be nice if the dark blue was transparent
<jcastro> it's transparent in windows
<jcastro> is there a linux-specific changelog anyplace? The overall one is just too much to keep track of
<fta> i don't think so
<jcastro> it would be neat instead of blue if it got the tint for the chrome off your gtk colors
<fta> now that google produces its own debs, i wonder what will happen with my dailies
<jcastro> I don't think they do dailies
<fta> chromium-browser                  5721   0.51%       390    1912    3419       0
<fta> google-chrome-unstable             465   0.04%         3       1     461       0
<jcastro> plus yours goes into the right place, not /opt. :p
<jcastro> how often do you think they'll update it?
<fta> probably weekly, not sure
<fta> not sure they update the deb through a repo or directly like on windows
<fta> what a mess.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7408653
<jcastro> look in /etc/cron.daily/google-chrome
<fta> jcastro, i don't have it
<asac> jcastro: paste it ;)
<fta> i mean, i don't want it ;)
<jcastro> http://paste2.org/p/252100
<asac> so that libc build failed to build ;)
<asac> i have the feeling i dont know what i am doing. lets see if it builds now that i included proper headers
<fta> so the package adds a google repo for you, re-adds it daily if it's not there, and re-enables it if it's disabled like after a major upgrade
<fta> i sure don't want that to happen in my back
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> fta: do they depend on mst fonts?
<jcastro> fta: so you answered your own question, we still need your dailies. :p
<asac> annoying idea to have a cron script that readds a repo
<fta> asac, no idea, i don't have their deb
<asac> isnt really changing a thing
<asac> just annoying ;)
<fta> jcastro, yeah :)
<asac> kind interesting that they dont even have repos for jaunty/karmic/hardy, etc.
<asac> probably doesnt matter as they link in everything anyway
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> one big pile in /opt
<fta> jcastro, can you please dgkc -c the deb?
<jcastro> sure
<fta> dpkg
<jcastro> http://paste2.org/p/252115
<fta> asac, just added ff3.6, tb3 and chromium to the list of preferred apps in gnome
<fta> jcastro, do you have the 32b deb too?
<jcastro> no
<fta> it's strange, they ship the 32b libs of nspr/nss/sqlite but nothing else, i thought that were targetting hardy
<fta> +they
<fta> oh, the links are just needed at build time, so maybe those debs are also fine in hardy
<fta> jcastro, btw, is the chromium logo still blurry in gnome do?
<fta> lol http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-discuss/browse_thread/thread/41f77fc003ff263?pli=1
<jcastro> yes, it is
<fta> jcastro, hmm, could you try to remove /usr/share/pixmaps/chromium-browser.png? i hope /usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/apps/chromium-browser.png will take precedence then
<asac> lemme chech selinux with symbolic-functions ;)
<asac> i think fedora folks said they dont see that problem ;)
<jcastro> fta: nope, removing it and restarting do didn't fix it
<fta> i should read about this /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ thing then
<fta> hm, icon-theme.cache
<fta> jcastro, which app has a good icon in gnome do? (so i can have a look at how it is done as i can't find a spec)
<jcastro> firefox/minefield do
<fta> lol
<jcastro> heh
<fta> but it's just a 48x48 icon
<asac> fta: you know where it crashes in ptmalloc_init ;)?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190995/
<asac> last line
<asac> so yeah. even the crash on startup seems to be due to corrupted env
<asac> so leaking all envs might help ;)
<fta> Stacktrace:
<fta>  #0  ptmalloc_init () at arena.c:346
<fta> SegvAnalysis:
<fta>  Segfault happened at: 0x184561 <ptmalloc_init+353>:	cmpb   $0x4d,(%eax)
<fta>  PC (0x00184561) ok
<fta>  source "$0x4d" ok
<fta>  destination "(%eax)" (0x019f305a) not located in a known VMA region (needed writable region)!
<asac> fta: right. what i am saying is that the place that crashes iterates the env ;)
<asac> and we know that env is busted
<fta> ok
<asac> so we need to leak env  ;)
<asac> at least those coming from constant strings
<fta> i give up on those desktop icons. no spec :(
<fta> oh, nice. about:credits in chromium
<fta> jcastro, http://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/getting-involved/dev-channel/release-notes is the best i could find
<jcastro> fta: ah, good enough
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/9ea5db23053e773a/a4233e4dcf29cd3a?lnk=raot
<asac> fta: i think the problem should be fixed now
<fta> asac, ?
<asac> fta: the memaling crash
<asac> at least for me it works now ;)
<fta> using your patched glibc?
<asac> fta: no. using the patch i committed to .head ;)
<asac> 1.9.2
<asac> leaking the env
<asac> but NO_AT_BRIDGE is still not properly passed to the npviewer
<asac> which still breaks flash if i add the gtk fix of 32 bit modules
<asac> but i guess thats rather the way the process is forked
<asac> so does a normal execv reset the env?
<asac> or pass it properly down?
<fta> ... "The other functions take the environment for the new process image from the external variable environ in the current process."
<fta> extern char **environ;
<fta> asac, you asked me a question about xul growing in size, where/when was that?
<asac> 8:54 < asac> 18:13 < cjwatson> asac: xulrunner-1.9 seems to have grown by a megabyte from .0.8 to .0.10 - do you know why?
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> fta: so between 1.9.0.8 and 1.9.0.10 we gained weight ;)
<asac> i guess i will run a diff on the trees after dinner
<asac> now heading for that
<asac> fta: can you kick of another trunk spin round?
<asac> or, well, tomorrow is early enough i think
<asac> ok out for food
<fta> which branch?
<asac> 1.9.2 + 3.6 heads
<fta> k
<fta> libxul.so is 3MB bigger
<fta> same libs
<fta> i guess it's gcc 4.4
<fta> 1.9.9.8 was from jaunty, hence gcc 4.3
<asac> fta: was 1.9.0.9 also gcc 4.4?
<asac> otherwise the change should probably be between .9 and .10
 * asac ponders lp
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386/xulrunner-1.9
<fta> no .9 !?
<asac> fta: yeah. so .9 went to jaunty-security
<asac> and karmic was still close
<asac> and .10 was a firedrill so karmic doesnt have .9 ;)
<asac> fta: maybe we pull something not as system lib?
<asac> but that wouldnt change libxul most likely
<asac> hmm
<asac> so yeah. its probably gcc ;)
<asac> unless upstream changed optimization options or some other flag
<asac> or maybe just the linker?
<asac> grr. cannot access binaries of the jaunty-security build in launchpad :/
<fta> why?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25826822/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.9%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb
<asac> really odd
<asac> [ ]	xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_amd64.deb	28-Apr-2009 20:04 	8.3M	
<asac> [ ]	xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_i386.deb	28-Apr-2009 20:05 	7.2M	
<asac> but
<asac> [ ]	xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.respin1_amd64.deb	30-Apr-2009 21:04 	8.3M	
<asac> [ ]	xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.respin1_i386.deb	30-Apr-2009 21:04 	8.1M	
<asac> so: only i386 grew
<asac> to almost the same size as amd64
<asac> fta: where did you find that link? i couldnt see it :(
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/xulrunner-1.9
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/xulrunner-1.9/1.9.0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<asac> interesting
<asac> the other path doesnt work ;)
<asac> e.g. clicking on the changelog on main packaging page
<asac> and then selecting the arch
<asac> anyway. its i386 that is busted
<fta> jsut the respin
<asac> fta: yeah. but before the respin it was completely broken
<asac> e.g. failed with bus error
<asac> which i thought just ment it picked some  bad toolchain state when archive opened
<fta> asac, re-spinning xul 1.9.2
<asac> cool
<asac> fta: ffox needs to be rebuild too ... it copies the stub
<fta> hm, really?
<asac> fta: yes. ffox copies xulrunner-stub
<asac> at least on trunk
<asac> fta: compare size of $pkglibdir/firefox and $pkglibdir_xul19/xulrunner-stub
<asac> fta: but maybe you dont need that ;) ... i think the problematic part was in libxul
<asac> so lets just try xul for now
<fta> yep
<fta> chromium-testsuite is starting to look good
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27655058/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.184.0~svn20090608r17866-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> nice
<fta> i mean, gdb, good backtraces, tests in a fake X server, timeouts to prevent infinite builds, etc..
<fta> but there are drawbacks, crashes in libfakeroot-sysv.so, no network, no shared memory, ..
<asac> fta: no network -> even no "lo" ?
<fta> i don't know.
<jcastro> fta: heh, drag and drop for the bookmark manager just landed
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<fta> jcastro, are you monitoring svn? ;)
<jcastro> fta: I happen to have seen the mail go by (no, I am that not that pathetic, hah)
<fta> hm, it's indeed very slow to push chromium-browser from a dsl link
<BUGabundo> ahahaaha
<BUGabundo> fta: does your Power Button works on Karmic?
<fta> fortunately
<fta> but i'm still fighting with bug 384934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384934 in xorg "Xorg very slow after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384934
<fta> jcastro, unfortunately, i can't respin the bot for chromium due to the quota. i'm limited to 1 push per 24h
<fta> so it's also very difficult to experiment
<jcastro> ouch
<BUGabundo> jcastro: its so funny to see fta Answer ticket eheh
<fta> waiting for bug 381296 to land
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381296 in soyuz "PPA max quota is too small" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381296
<fta> also waiting for bug 378828 to land
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378828 in soyuz "DepWaits no longer processed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378828
<asac> didnt land yet?
<asac> hmm
<asac> so we do this manually now?
<asac> what a pain ;)
<fta> i still have the 10 min workaround in my bot
<asac> fta: thats the orig.tar.gz bug
<asac> fta: the depswaits should be like keep lower bound one day trailing
<asac> or something
<asac> thought i saw depwaits being processed properly alrady
<fta> hm, apparently, i dropped the workaround
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-scripts/annotate/head%3A/sync-ppa.pl#L210
<fta> timestamp: Sat 2009-05-30 11:02:33 +0200
<fta> so it seems ok
<asac> heh
<asac> so its committed, but fixed ;)
<asac> fun
<asac> fta: did you check if the fix works?
<fta> hm, not yet
<asac> (without copying stub ;))
<fta> it should be built now
<asac> yeah. i will see if i get the upgrade and reinstall firefox-3.0
<asac> good i get umd2 bits
<asac> loads of updates today ;) (for a second run)
<asac> when is alpha2 freeze?
<BUGabundo> humm release is in 3 days
<asac> yeah. just saw it ;)
<BUGabundo> so freeze will be todays before
<BUGabundo> as usual
<BUGabundo> 120MiBs of updates for me
<BUGabundo> counting all daily PPAs
 * asac reinstalls ffox 3.6
<asac> fta: seems to be fixed with just xul
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> good
<asac> good at least one bug fixed ;)(
<asac> i just need to figure wtf is going on with NO_AT_BRIDGE
<asac> and why its gone from environ in plugin host
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-09
<hyperair> asac: ping (regarding some ia32-libs stuff)
<asac> hyperair: yeah. go ahead
<hyperair> asac: pulse is broken.
<hyperair> the pulse bits in ia32-libs anyway
<hyperair> skype throws out a whole lot of stuff about not being able to connect to pulseaudio
<hyperair> and flash refuses to use it either
<asac> so flash doesnt use pulse anyway
<asac> it uses alsa
<asac> skype i am not sure
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> i meant the libasound2-plugins bit
<hyperair> the pulse plugin in alsa
<hyperair> both of them use it
<asac> yeah
<asac> are you on karmic?
<hyperair> yes i am
<asac> for me flash sound work
<hyperair> it does?
<asac> with 32bit plugin on amd64
<hyperair> it does for me when i have nothing running
<hyperair> =\
<asac> not sure if that means that it uses puslse
<hyperair> check using pavucontrol
<hyperair> pulseaudio auto suspends-on-idle
<hyperair> so if nothing uses pulse, it'll release your sound card
<hyperair> and flash will "work" even if not through pulse
<asac> hyperair: i can play youtube and rhythmbox
<asac> but youtube doesnt show up in pavucontrol
<asac> but afaik it never did that anyway
<asac> do you have a 32-bit system to check?
<hyperair> er.. it's on intrepid
<hyperair> i'll have to upgrade to karmic first.
<asac> well. intrepid has severe issues with pa afaik
<asac> so better upgradfe
<hyperair> intrepid was the rock solid one
<hyperair> for x86 anyway
<hyperair> i used it on my notebook
<hyperair> anyway is it possible to drop libasound2-plugins stuff from ia32-libs?
<hyperair> there seems to be a lib32asound2-plugins
<hyperair> perhaps it'd be better to depend on that
<asac> hyperair: hmm. not sure. most likely we cannot do such things in intrepid anyway. so please checkout jaunty/karmic
<hyperair> i think you're mistaking something
<hyperair> my 32-bit machine is running intrepid.
<hyperair> my 64-bit machine which is having problems is karmic.
<hyperair> my 32-bit machine is a desktop, the 64-bit is a laptop.
<hyperair> i personally think that the issue comes from using an outdated version of libasound2-plugins in ia32-libs
<hyperair> by the way, the 64-bit flash works with pulseaudio.
<fta> drop it manually, i have an update of ia32-libs planed for really soon (just need the gtk patches in)
<hyperair> alright
<fta> it shouldn't be that outdated, as i totally refreshed ia32-libs not so long ago
<hyperair> i think it's using jaunty debs.
<hyperair> at least, sources.list.deb shows jaunty deb lines
<fta> right, but it was fine until recently. btw, it's far less outdated than it was before
<hyperair> heh i see
<hyperair> i only started using x64 in jaunty
<hyperair> and now in karmic
<hyperair> so i didn't notice =\
<hyperair> hmm just replaced the alsa-libs one, and it didn't work. guess it's an outdated libpulse then
<fta> could be anything, who knows with pulse
<hyperair> heh yeah
<asac> fta: did you check whether the gtk i built once fixes your issues?
<asac> if so i willl just push it upstream now
<fta> hm, nope, will try later today
<asac> let me check if the version is more or less recent still
<asac> @time
<asac> !info xulrunner
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<hyperair> fta: aha! it's libpulse0!
<hyperair> skype goes through a series of underruns now but flash works nicely.
<asac> makes sense
<asac> so just outdated
<hyperair> yep
<asac> fta: new gtk uploaded to sandbox ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<asac> i will check if that works too after build has finished
<asac> fta: so please rename /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/i686-pc-linux-gnu to i486 and also add another link: /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/ /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/i486-pc-linux-gnu
<asac> fta: then add libgail.so ... and _remove_ libatk-bridge.so
<asac> which will tear down everything because of dbus issues
<asac> fta: and try the gtk package in my sandbox (which is likely the upstream fix)
<asac> questions? ;)
<fta2> mconnor, is smil supposed to be working in trunk now?
<fta2> asac, no question ;)
<asac> fta2: actually i think you might even not need the gtk patch at all ;)
<asac> so just try to setup the links like above
<asac> yeah. pretty sure gtk patch is superfluous. its just that the GTK_HOST link needs to be directly in pkglibdir ;)
<asac> glib patch is still needed though, but i will double check that after lunch
<asac> now going for lunch
<fta2> asac, wtf? http://paste.ubuntu.com/191612/
<fta2> ok, damned Recommends
<fta2> Apt::Install-Recommends "false" to the rescue
<fta2> asac, now i remember why i stopped working on the ia32-libs update last month, it's because of this: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/db4.6/4.6.21-13
<asac> hmm
<asac> right
<fta2> dtchen, what happened to libpulsecore9 in karmic? has it been merged in something else?
<fta2> asac, damn, i need this one too: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xcb-util/0.3.5-1
<asac> fta2: so i think that db-4... "just" needs a libtool update
<asac> "just", because I tried it and failed miserably ;)
<asac> let me check xcb
<fta2> asac, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=487788#10
<ubottu> Debian bug 487788 in gtk+2.0 "gtk+2.0: Searches for 32 bits stuff on 64 bits path" [Important,Open]
<asac> fta2: seems they didnt attach the actual patch they are talking about
<fta2> asac, it's not in 2.12.9-4?
<asac> oh right. most likely yes.
<asac> but it only really fixes the meta files from what i understand
<asac> the rest is a missing link to libdir like i said above ;)
<asac> bug taching the patch directly (not folded=
<asac> oops
<asac> bug 357651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357651 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 not adding Shiretoko entry to preferred applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357651
<fta2> asac, i fixed that for 3.6 and tb3, but not for 3.5
<fta2> asac, the reason is that we will migrate soon
<fta2> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/190227/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190227 in ia32-libs "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed]
<asac> fta2: migrate soon?
<asac> fta2: i think we should treat this similar to how we treat .desktop files atm
<asac> fta2: makes sens?
<asac> should match quite well imo
<asac> maybe we can even create this .xml file from the .desktop file itself
<asac> e.g. no need to maintain a copy
<fta2> i mean, firefox is listed in gnome-control-center, so if it's also in ff-3.5, no idea what will happen, a duplicate?
<asac> fta2: i would think the idea is to remove all hard-coded stuff from control-center and make our packages ship stuff instead
<asac> so we can decide what shows up there and in which way
<fta2> oh, ok then, but it was hard to justify just because of PPAs
<fta2> that's why i touched everything but ff3.5
<asac> fta2: so does gnome-control-center currently ship a firefox.xml?
<fta2> no, everything in one giant xml file
<asac> fta2: maybe it does smart stuff to not duplicate entries if they refer to the same path?
<asac> anyway. think i will check that out
<fta2> it's probably doign smart things. i has ff-3.6 as custom browser, i upgraded to a 3.6 shipping the xml file, it moved automatically to ff-3.6 as preferred
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta2: do you have ffox-3.0 removed?
<fta2> s/has/had
<fta2> no
<asac> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/191734/ thats gnome-control-center content
<asac> fta2: ah fount the xml
<asac> so tbird 3.0 already ships stuff? nice
<asac> so one idea would be to do the same we do with .desktop wrt to branding. but also dont install if the current package ships the /usr/bin/firefox link
<fta2> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 577632132 2009-04-17 23:18 ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu5.tar.gz
<fta2> d'oh!
<fta2> oh, it's an old one
<fta2> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 617070041 2009-06-09 17:20 ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu7.tar.gz
<fta2> <asac> fta: so please rename /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/i686-pc-linux-gnu to i486 and also add another link: /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/ /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/i486-pc-linux-gnu
<fta2> asac, it's still called i686
<fta2> and what about the 2nd part? you want a link to /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/ix86-pc-linux-gnu *and* to /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/ix86-pc-linux-gnu  ??
<asac> fta2: i686 is wrong now
<asac> change that to i486 again
<asac> it was just because the last jaunty build of gtk was busted
<asac> fta2: yes. ship the current link (with i486) and ship a link /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/ix86-pc-linux-gnu -> /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0
<asac> that should work
<fta2> asac, i still have i686 on karmic..
<asac> fta2: how do you know?
<fta2> root@cube:~ # ls -l /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/
<fta2> total 24
<fta2> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-06-08 21:23 engines
<fta2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 2009-05-18 11:23 i686-pc-linux-gnu -> ../../../lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0
<fta2> root@cube:~ # lsb_release -d
<fta2> Description:    Ubuntu karmic (development branch)
<asac> fta2: well. that link is created by ia32libs package. ... which is wrong
<fta2> oh
<fta2> lol
<asac> fta2: run strings on libgtk-x11.so | grep i.86
<asac> what i am saying is that the current link is wrong now and should be i486 again ;)
<asac> fta2: you can also check that by strace -f -estat chromium-browser | grep 486
<asac> hmm.
<asac> of course not if you are using ia32libs (which is still jaunty state)
<asac> trust me ;)
<asac> after updating to gtk from karmic its i486 again
<BUGabundo> hey asac fta
<fta2> hi
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<fta2> asac, "ship a link /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/ix86-pc-linux-gnu -> /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0" why is that needed? for modules?
<asac> fta2: yes. for everything that isnt in the versioned dir
<asac> so we basically have /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/VERSION/ix86-pc-linux-gnu and /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/ix86-pc-linux-gnu
<asac> with ix86 being i486
<asac> for everything but jaunty
<fta2> asac, what's wrong with libatk-bridge.so?
<asac> fta2: give it a try ;)
<asac> fta2: i think that the corba impl it uses doesnt speak proper network encoding over the wire
<asac> so running 32-bit calls on 64-bit causes failure
<asac> leading to apps not starting at all
<asac> canberra works well though
<asac> so i suspect its really the corba that isnt up to multiarch
<fta2> hm, i wanted to document the reason
<asac> fta2: say it doesnt work in multi-arch cases; symptom: 32-bit apps dont start anymore
<fta2>         # Drop libatk-bridge.so for now, it's causing troubles
<fta2>         rm -f $(DEST)$(ROOT)/usr/lib$(SUFFIX)/gtk-2.0/modules/libatk-bridge.so
<fta2> ;)
<asac> fta2: yeah make that:
<asac> # Drop libatk-bridge.so which seems to be not ready for multiarch
<asac> but your comment is also ok
<fta2> i thought that guy meant it was ok for him: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/190227/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190227 in ia32-libs "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Low,Confirmed]
<asac> fta2: check it on your own ;)
<asac> for me it killed everything (chromium, flash, firefox upstream)
<asac> i can check firefox upstream again - i am not 100% sure about that atm
<asac> fta2: have you verified if chrome really does this ugly daily cronjob?
<fta2> no, based on the paste from jorge and report from several users, it seems it's doing it
<asac> good. thats definitly adware/malware like behaviour
<asac> adding the sources line on install is ok ... but readding ...pfft
<asac> so is there a huge rant somewhere about this behaviour already?
<asac> did you spot something?
<BUGabundo> I didn't
<fta2> nope
<BUGabundo> not at the blogsfer at least
<BUGabundo> I could check the foruns dough
<asac> no need to ;)
<asac> just was curious if something spilled over already
<fta2> a lot of confusion between chrome and chromium, official and non official, packaging vs fork
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> and google builds, cx, and chromium too
<asac> fta2: so do we know how their release process work? they branch once a week and then roll out for a week to reach 100% diffusion?
<asac> and then start the process again?
<asac> (i am talking about how their stable process will look like)
<fta2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1176370
<fta2> asac, i'm not sure. they have the Dev Channel which is about weekly
<asac> fta2: i thought they do weeklies on stable channel too
<asac> at least on win
<asac> ok break before meeting starts
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/191766/
<asac> fta2: yeah. wanna push that to a ppa so i can check? or directly in the archvie (both works for me)
<asac> fta2: i would say:
<asac> "add a symlink for the gtk+2.0 modules (LP: #369498)
<asac> "
<asac> ->
<fta2> the src package should be ~ 630 MB
<fta2> inflation
<asac> "add a GTK_HOST symlink to gtk+2.0 pkglibdir to support modules"
<asac> s/GTK_//
<BUGabundo> fta 19 pages about chrome vs chromium autch
<fta2> BUGabundo, it starts ~ comment #134
<BUGabundo> and who is this ubulette ?
<asac> good question ;)
<asac> i think i know him
<BUGabundo> "I try to keep the packaging in sync with all the good stuff the Chromium authors are bringing in. Sometimes, the daily PPA is making them nervous as it constantly exposes unfinished and untuned features, leading to unwanted bug reports."
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> its FTA
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=249378
<BUGabundo> "Launchpad Account fta"
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta2> what's so funny about this?
<asac> i think BUGabundo just makes fun on of his own this time
<BUGabundo> asac: :)
<fta2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7420120&postcount=37
<BUGabundo> fta I did not know it was you !
<hyperair> speaking of daily ppas..
<hyperair> fta2: i'm curious to know if you use cron to automate that.
 * BUGabundo hides
<fta2> yes i do
<hyperair> BUGabundo: unwanted bug reports are why the banshee devs didn't want a banshee-daily ppa. they agreed to it due to the banshee-as-default-for-karmic-or-something spec
<hyperair> fta2: and your gpg key isn't protected by a passphrase?
<fta2> correct, the one i use to sign the packages
<hyperair> aah i see.
<fta2> but noone has access to that box
<hyperair> aah so in that sense it's secure.
<hyperair> if only i could leave my desktop running like that. =\
<hyperair> (mom won't let me)
<fta2> :)
<hyperair> heheh =p
<asac> now meeting in #ubuntu-desktop
<hyperair> i was considerign using cron on my notebook for that, but i couldn't come up with a secure enough way to debsign my packages automatically.
<fta2> asac, when you create a 2nd ppa, do you share the quota too?
<asac> fta2: i think the quota is not shared
<fta2> hyperair, even if you write a wrapper to sign correctly, you have to store the password in the box somehow
<BUGabundo> ohh great
<hyperair> fta2: yeah, that's right. i'm considering it hooking up to my gpg agent
<hyperair> seahorse-agent.
<BUGabundo> that's not safe :\
<hyperair> yup, it isn't
<hyperair> because i'll get accustomed to giving my gpg agent my key
<hyperair> without knowing what it wants it for
<fta2> asac, chromium now has zygote by default in linux. it means you can continue to use the browser even if your upgrade or remove it
<fta2> -your+you
<BUGabundo> hyperair: and it stays open a few extra minutes too
<hyperair> BUGabundo: that's fine by me. i set it to 10 mins.
<fta2> daily ppa is task for a server, not for a laptop
<fta2> +a
<hyperair> heh yeah =(
<hyperair> don't have a safe server anywhere, though
<BUGabundo> fta just saw a bug on chromium
<BUGabundo> ctrl+enter doesn't place www. & .com
<BUGabundo> it works on Windows
<hyperair> well, i guess i'm content with running the script manually =\
<asac> fta2: dont sure i understand what that means
<fta2> asac, the problem with have with xul upgrades while ff is running
<fta2> -with+we
<fta2> d'oh!
<hyperair> fta2: having issues with the keyboard today? =p
<fta2> with my brain
<hyperair> hehe
<asac> fta2: so what does zygote do?
<asac> load libs/files in background?
<fta2> it's now the 1st/main process, it opens fd for the binary and the .pak files and keep them forever
<fta2> so all children receive those fds from zygote instead of trying to open their files by themselves
<fta2> ok, pushing ia32-libs to my new ppa
<fta2> done
<hyperair> woohoo
<hyperair> does it have a new libpulse0? =P
<fta2> yes
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/staging
<fta2> asac, ^^
<asac> great. watiting for the bits to appear
<fta2> pf, it's already almost full
<fta2> ok, i have to run. cu in ~2h.
<BUGabundo> fta: how can I search for xubuntu-desktop seed on popcon?
<BUGabundo> I must be blind, can't find a search anywhere
<asac> BUGabundo: use firefox ctrl+f
<asac> fta: there is a problem with your dailies
<asac> at least the mail doesnt look right ;)
<asac> "svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src'"
<BUGabundo> asac: but how can i filter karmic ?
<asac> not sure where you are looking at ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/by_inst
<BUGabundo> trying to get ~ number of xubuntu karmic users for charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> bye
<fta> back
<fta> asac, hmm.. indeed
<fta> $ svn log --limit 1 http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src
<fta> svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src'
<fta> new subversion is broken
<asac> fta: how about having your bot machine run a stable release ;)?
<fta> lol
<asac> jk
<fta> bug 385318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385318 in subversion "svn: Unrecognized URL scheme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385318
<fta> asac, so... ia32-libs?
<asac> checking
<asac> had to redownload ... no clue where i put it here ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> chromium-browser
<asac> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser: error while loading shared libraries: libxcb-render-util.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<asac> fta: ?
<fta> lol, ok, i dropped it remember?
<asac> yeah. but it seems to not work without
<asac> firefox also fails to start now
<asac> so maybe just update the really required packages (pulse etc) and leave the rest untouched ... just adding the i486 link
 * asac has to run to get some food before store closes ... bbl
<NCommander> Are we planning to move to thunderbird-3.0 for the karmic cycle?
<asac> NCommander: 50/50
<asac> no spec on this. no upstream commitment on release and so on
<NCommander> asac, ok, I'm currently trying to run down why thunderbird 2.x series goes kaboom on ARM
<NCommander> asac, I just broke in the armel retracer on it, but the thunderbird codebase is MASSIVE so I'm not sure where to begin on this
<NCommander> Especially because I think we have a stack of patches on their stack which may (or may not) be related :-/
<asac> NCommander: most likely they are unrelated.
<asac> NCommander: does tbird 3 work well?
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/385325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385325 in thunderbird "[armel] thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGVI" [Medium,New]
<NCommander> I dunno, I can't find armel binaries which means to test would require a compile
<asac> give it a try
<NCommander> asac, is it int he archive?
<NCommander> and if not, where can I find the deb, and the rdepends
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> grab the latest daily and spin it on armel
<asac> does the mobile team have a ppa with armel builders?
<NCommander> asac, not one that would be acceptable for this, but my personal PPA is completely devirtualized
<NCommander> (i.e., all architectures are built)
<asac> so then you use that
<NCommander> which packages do I want/
<NCommander> all of them?
<asac> just thunderbird-3.0
<asac> the rest is in main archive
<asac> well. the rest that is required for building/running tbird 3
<NCommander> meh, there is a pretty good backlog on the armel builder, I'll build on my board
<asac> NCommander: just copy sources using launchpad feature ;)
<asac> whatever suites you well ;)
<NCommander> asac, no, I need to wait for the armel builder to free up, that will take awhile
<asac> NCommander: you can just copy it ... it will get build when a slot is avail ;)
<NCommander> :-p
<NCommander> asac, well, that was quick (https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/nageia)
<NCommander> asac, BTW, I'll be seeing you at DebConf 9 it seems ;-)
<asac> NCommander: heh. I will not go ;)
<NCommander> asac, your not going?
<asac> i think not.
<NCommander> asac, oh :-/. I thought you were on the list
<asac> i am i think. but i still think i am not going ;)
<asac> have to confirm that though.
<NCommander> asac, ah ;-). So if thunderbird 3.0 works, then what? (I'm not sure what upstreams plans with the 2.x series are, as this is my first major fray with mozilaa hacking)
<asac> so not 100% sure;)
<fta> asac, libxcb needs to buid-dep on xcb-proto (>= 1.5), then xcb-util needs a respin (probably a bump of libxcb too)
<asac> fta: do we have all the required versions already?
<asac> or is it because of outstanding merges?
<asac> NCommander: not sure yet. first check if it works. then we can think what we can do
<fta> i think so, the deps were not strict enough so pkgs have been built in the wrong order
<asac> there is an outstanding merge for libxcb
<asac> https://merges.ubuntu.com/libx/libxcb/REPORT
<asac> seems someone wants to have it synched
<NCommander> asac, if you sponsor the result, I'll handle it unless we want the diffs
 * NCommander hasn't looked yet to see what we are carrying
<asac> fta:  bug 383954
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383954 in libxcb "Sync libxcb 1.3-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383954
<asac> NCommander: not sure what you mean exactly ;)
<NCommander> asac, I said if a merge was necessary, I'd be glad to do it in return for your thunderbird assistance
<asac> heh. no its fine
<asac> thanks!
<asac> i can assist you, but i cannot debug anything as i dont have a arm board
<NCommander> asac, want a root shell?
<asac> point is that tbird 2 is really in permafrost mode
<NCommander> Yeah, that's the impression I got upstream :-/
<asac> so we wont get any assitance from upstream. i expect there to be various issues on that branch, which all got fixed in 1.9 branch and later
<NCommander> I'm not sure if this is broken as Debian as well
<asac> NCommander: feel free to compare the patchsets
<asac> maybe i dropped some arm patches compared to icedove
<asac> but i don think i did that
<asac> icedove-2.0.0.x$ ls debian/patches/*arm*
<asac> debian/patches/18_arm_xpcom_unused_attribute.dpatch  debian/patches/38_arm_xpcom_optim.dpatch
<asac> thunderbird.dev$ ls debian/patches/*arm*
<asac> debian/patches/18_arm_xpcom_unused_attribute.dpatch  debian/patches/38_arm_xpcom_optim.dpatch
<NCommander> There are enough differences between Debian armel and Ubuntu armel w.r.t. to glibc and toolchain that it could easily flush out a very subtle alignment bug
<asac> could be. are modern armels (which we support) really that hard about alignments still?
<NCommander> asac, yeah, but the kernel is supposed to trap it
<NCommander> but even with the traps on, nothing (which isn't THAT suprising, I've seen the alignment catcher fail miserably before)
<asac> NCommander: from what i see it crashes in *xc = 0 ... but according to backtrace xc = 0x310000 which is aligned to 4 bytes
<asac> though that number looks suspicious in general
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.8/source/js/src/jsdtoa.c#659
<asac> hmm.
<asac> does that for make sense at all?
<asac> oh its incremented at the end so probably yes
<NCommander> asac, WTF?!?!?!?
<NCommander> asac, that code BURNS
<NCommander> asac, I'm not even sure what its supposed to do
<asac> ;)
<asac> NCommander: it does bigint math ;)
<asac> the variables could be more verbose i agree ;)
<NCommander> oh god
<asac> so the diff of that file from 1.8 branch (tbird 2) to trunk CVS (ffox 3) is http://paste.ubuntu.com/191900/
<NCommander> Bigint is a struct
<NCommander> >.<;
<asac> of course it is
<asac> its there to hold larger numbers than you can hold by normal types ;)
<asac> NCommander: the diff doesnt look like it could fix this
<NCommander> asac, I get it, but *twich* :-/
<NCommander> asac, i think its more this is where its segfaulting, but thats because a bad pointer is going in I think
<NCommander> I hate to ask this, but does thunderbird-3.0 make a -dbg package?
<NCommander> (please say yes)
<asac> NCommander: thats what i mean . the address looks suspicious even
<asac> which would mean that Balloc fails
<asac> NCommander: yes we have -dbg packages i think
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> too bad ... seems we didnt add them yet
<asac> NCommander: so build locally with pkg-create-dbgsym installed
<asac> sucks i know
<asac> thought we added the -dbg packges everywhere again
<asac> but most likely it doesnt crash with tbird 3.0 ;)
<NCommander> well, if it works, then I don't care
<NCommander> if it goes boom, then we got a problem :-/
<asac> NCommander: dont you build locally?
<fta> nope, no -dbg in tb3
<asac> if so, just build with pkg-create-dbgsysm
<asac> installed
<asac> that will produce dbgsym things
<NCommander> Looking at the stack trace, #5 in the backtrace caught my eye
<NCommander> js_ReportUncaughtException
<NCommander> asac, looking at Debian, icedove is not built on armel (just arm)
<asac> sure. isnt the name armel an invention of ubuntu?
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> armel is New EABI ARM
<NCommander> arm is Old EABI ARM
<NCommander> (in Debian and ubuntu)
<NCommander> asac, and actually, its FTBFS on armel,
<asac> ubuntu didnt have old arm support, did we?
<asac> tbird 3?
<NCommander> nope
<NCommander> I'm just looking at the icedove package in Debian
<NCommander> which FTBFSed in the configure step, due to the Debian compiler not being happy
<asac> dont bother with debian compiler i would think ;)
<NCommander> I was just looking on why it didn't build on armel in Debian
<asac> ok ... so config.guess/sub update most likely
<asac> oh. really, i didnt know that we had armel in debian too now ;)
 * asac feels out-of-date ;)
<asac> https://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=icedove
<asac> ok i think ill add -dbg packages to tbird 3.0 ... will be in daily tomorrow i guess
<fta> asac, while you're at it, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27708075/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b3~hg20090609r2812%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> sure
<asac> hmm. wonder if this will break it
<fta> ?
<asac> they dropped the install:: for defaults/prefs.js completely from that file
<asac> maybe its the result of making it more "make install" friendly
<asac> but most likely they only added libs:: again
<asac> :(
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/191934/
<fta> hmm
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/log/d1a9b79cf5c2/mail/app/Makefile.in
<asac> yeah so they removed the prefs.js deliberately
<asac> ignorant
<asac> -libs:: $(srcdir)/profile/prefs.js 60 -	$(INSTALL) $(IFLAGS1) $^ $(DIST)/bin/defaults/profile 61 - 62 -install:: $(srcdir)/profile/prefs.js 63 -	$(SYSINSTALL) $(IFLAGS1) $^  $(DESTDIR)$(mozappdir)/defaults/profile
<asac> ouch
<asac> well. they remove libs:: and install:: and only add libs:: again :(
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/rev/22248bfae2b7
<asac> *why are you guys so ignorant*
<asac> the bug doesnt talk about install:: ;)
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=496857
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 496857 in Build Config "license.html and profile/prefs.js not packaged in clobber Mac builds" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> so its an oversight droppage as it seems
<asac> bugzilla: review+ ?
<asac> ok mark banner ;)
<asac> me lurks on #maildev
<fta> :)
<asac> lets see ... i complained to the reviewer
<asac> they say they dropped it semi-intentionally
<asac> because of https://bug496857.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=382095
<asac> err
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394046#c23
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 394046 in Release Engineering "Tracking bug: do major update from FF2.0.0.x to FF3.0 to make sure it all works" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dtchen> fta: yes, libpulsecore9 is now NBS, so it should be removed from karmic. it is superceded by libpulse0, which now contains libpulsecommon-0.9.15.so due to upstream restructuring of libs
<fta> dtchen, good, dropped from ia32-libs too then
<asac> fta: wanna kick off a tbird umd2 round?
<fta> k
<fta> done
<asac> seems it still work
<asac> great
<asac> grr. apport retracers marks dupes just by top most function name now as it seems :(
<fta> i wish my UNR bug was moving forward
<fta> or just moving at all
<asac> bug 258629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258629 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 192888)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in ia32-libs "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<asac> this mass duping cant be good ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-10
<BUGabundo> asac: hi
<BUGabundo> Q: 3G dongle almost never works after hibernate/resume
<BUGabundo> from fresh boot I have no prob
<jeroen-> how can I update my firefox 3.5 b4 to b99?
<BUGabundo> jeroen-: using the daily ppa
<BUGabundo> jeroen-: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<jeroen-> BUGabundo: ok, but that means it is updated daily
<jeroen-> I only want b99
<fta> we don't have a package for b99, at least not yet
<jeroen-> ok than I just wait
<jeroen-> thanks for your answers
<BUGabundo> fta: speaking of b99
<BUGabundo> what was that all about?
<BUGabundo> yesterday you mentioned it
<BUGabundo> were we supposed to be on RC ?
<fta> a kind of last minute beta, pre RC
<BUGabundo> so is mozilla now lauching backwards ? lol
<fta> who knows, they don't talk to me
<BUGabundo> heh
<fta> chromium-browser                  5868   0.52%       422    1979    3467       0
<fta> google-chrome-unstable            1270   0.11%        31       1    1238       0
<fta> growing fast
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> publicity helps
<fta> scary
<NCommander> asac, fta, thunderbird-3.0 works
<fta> good
<NCommander> ^- on armel
<NCommander> Of course, this still doesn't help the inarchive thunderbird problem :-/
<micahg> is it normal for TB3 to start downloading all my mail?
<fta> BUGabundo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7425799&postcount=180
<asac> micahg: yes. i think thats a feature
<micahg> asac: so there's a local copy of the e-mail?
<micahg> when do you think the addons will start being mostly compatible with TB3?
<micahg> anyone around running ff3.5?
<alexbodn> hello friends. the rules install process for a package i make installs the stuff correctly in $(CURDIR)/debian/bluegriffon/usr/lib/bluegriffon-0.1. where could i hook a rename to .../usr/lib/bluegriffon?
<micahg> ping asac
<micahg> asac: I'm going to sleep, but was wondering about bug 385128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385128 in shared-mime-info "*.XPI should be associated with Firefox in KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385128
<micahg> It would have to be associated with TB as well
<micahg> but I don't know if we wanted to do such a thing.
<micahg> I'll check the logs in the morning
<micahg> night
<thekorn> hi mozillateam,
<thekorn> I've got a few questions about FF extensions and url-handler, and packaging of this two things.
<thekorn> one idea of https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/karmic-qa-increase-apport-adoption is to automatically launch 'ubuntu-bug' whenever a user clicks on '+filebug' links on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<thekorn> my understandig is that this needs two things: a extension to convert "somepackage/+filebug" links into "ubuntu-bug://somepackage" links
<thekorn> and an url-handler which launches a proxy script, and at the end this proxy script launches ubuntu-bug
<thekorn> doeas this make sense, or are there easier ways/more elegant ways to achieve this?
<asac> thekorn: technically it makes sense
<asac> however, i am not sure about security impact et al. should be done carefully
<thekorn> asac, ok, good, thanks
<thekorn> well security wise it should be the same arguments as apturl
<asac> we dont convert links in apturl ;)
<asac> sounds like a hack to me ... but maybe i just need to think a bit about it;)
<thekorn> ok, noted your possible security related concers
<stefanlsd> asac: still nothing on the google bug i logged re the licenses on those 3 files
<thekorn> ok, then lets talk about packaging, I've started to work on it here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/+junk/apporturl/files
<thekorn> for the extension part I followed the instructions on the wiki
<thekorn> my problem is: I would like to split things up a bit, so instead of putting everything into the root of the project, I would like to have extension/ and url-handler/
<thekorn> is there a way to tell mozilla-devscripts/xpi.mk to look for the extension in ./extension and not in ./ ?
<asac> thekorn: so ... you can specify a custom BUILD_COMMAND ... which then could pack stuff in extenstions/
<asac> i think there is a bug that requires you to produce the .xpi in top level dir though
<asac> but thats just the final .xpi ... so imo shouldnt be a big problem
<asac> so the default command is MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND ?= med-xpi-pack $(CURDIR) $(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG).xpi;
<asac> not sure if you have your own build command
<asac> stefanlsd: hmm. ok.
<asac> jcastro: do we know any gears contact?
<stefanlsd> asac: is a matter of someone just saying yes,   google bsd license and putting it in the file...
<asac> stefanlsd: prepare a patch and submit it as codereview
<asac> e.g. do the work for them ;)
<stefanlsd> asac: kk. will do.  svn. bleh :)
<thekorn> asac, ok, so all I have to do is to make sure that there is a somename.xpi in the top level, and I can achieve this by creating my own MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND, correct?
<asac> thekorn: yes. that will work
<thekorn> asac, ok, thanks alot
<mbana> how do i generate the hardware info when a bug report is submitted?
<mbana> anyone experienced this bug; https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356201
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 356201 in Mail Window Front End "message-list pane: slow mousewheel scrolling and scroll bar arrows, high cpu" [Normal,New]
<asac> sigh so archive admins want us to port more libxul-dev rdepends
<asac> what a painful experience
<fta> hi
<fta> grrr, gwibber just crashed, again
<fta> oh my! Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main chromium-testsuite-dbg 3.0.185.0~svn20090610r18008-0ubuntu1~ucd1 [694MB]
<asac> do we really need the -dbg packages for chromium testsuite?
<fta> good question
<fta> i still have some crashes when running the tests
<fta> most now seem to be in libfakeroot-sysv.so
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27718018/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.185.0~svn20090610r18008-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<asac> does chromium use jemalloc?
<fta> no
<fta> well, i don't think so
<fta> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ dead?
<fta> asac, http://popcon2.ecchi.ca/package/chromium-testsuite.html#graph-0
<fta> surprising
<fta> http://popcon2.ecchi.ca/package/chromium-testsuite-dbg.html#graph-0
<fta> asac, using ff 3.6, do you also have some artifacts around text fields?
<fta> i can't take a screenshot :(
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3.6-textfields.ogv
<fta> BUGabundo, do see that too: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3.6-textfields.ogv ??
<asac> no
<asac> but ogra had this yesterday: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/ff_fonts.png
<asac> which was KMS related as it seems
<fta> could it be a dark theme bug?
<fta> i'm using DarkRoom
<BUGabundo> fta: checking
<BUGabundo> fta:  empty to me
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> let me wget it
<BUGabundo> FF3.6 did not open it
<BUGabundo> fta: it opens on totem
<BUGabundo> any thing else?
<BUGabundo> bbl
<fta> lol
<fta> asac, could you do something for xcb-util? i think it just needs a respin now that libxcb1 has been synced
<asac> not sure. we are in pre alpha freeze
<fta> it's broken for everyone i guess, i mean, when building from sourc
<fta> e
<fta> db4.6 is fine now. i just need libxcb-render-util0
<asac> fta: how was db fixed? autoconf update?
<fta> donno, i just received an update
<fta> brb
 * asac annoyed by working on messy xul 1.8 rdepends
<fta> 1.8->1.9 or 1.8->1.9.1 ?
<fta> I'm far from 10 sec... http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ix-karmic-20090610-1.png
<asac> fta: ntpd?
<fta> yep, i can probably move it later or drop it
<fta> devkit-disks-pa seems to kill me too
<fta> asac, better, but still far from 10 sec ;)  http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ix-karmic-20090610-2.png
<asac> fta: do a fresh install ;)
<asac> also dont use ifupdown ;)
<fta> i need to buy a new hd, mine is slow and noisy, perhaps i will make a fresh install then
<asac> fta: is that on your nc10 thing?
<fta> no, desktop
<asac> fta: if you do a fresh install, go for ext4 which boosts everything iirc
<fta> my nc10 has other issues to sort out first
<BUGabundo> I need to do that myself
<BUGabundo> but need a new HD to a set of full backups
<BUGabundo> on all current discs
<BUGabundo> this laptop has the worse partition schema I could have made
<BUGabundo> 10GiBs / ext3 , 8 GiBs swap, 300GiB Home XFS
<BUGabundo> need to backp, format and make a SINGLE ext4
<BUGabundo> and use swap on file
<BUGabundo> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey!
<BUGabundo> asac: about what I asked yesterday
<BUGabundo> anyone reporting probs with 3G after hibernate?
<asac> BUGabundo: not in general. but I expect that there are problems with certain chips
<asac> BUGabundo: wanna search for bugs in the bug db?
<asac> ;)
<fta> hm, i need a fakeroot-dbg
<fta> to trick the builders ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I did try but found nothing obvious
<BUGabundo> asac: any quick workaround to make it connect, other then REBOOT ?
<jcastro> asac: no I don't
<asac> jcastro: ok. in case you find out it would help us to get gears in shape for the archive
<jcastro> asac: ok
<BUGabundo> asac: any quick workaround to make it connect, other then REBOOT ?
<fta> BUGabundo, restart n-m ?
<BUGabundo> did that
<BUGabundo> changed usb ports
<BUGabundo> restart nm-applet, networking, NetworkManage, even GDM
<BUGabundo> only reboot seems to make 3G handshake work again
<asac> BUGabundo: what hardware is that?
<BUGabundo> my 3G dongle?
<BUGabundo> huawei E220
<asac> BUGabundo: at what stage does it fail after resume?
<BUGabundo> I click on the Connect
<BUGabundo> it starts to negotiate
<BUGabundo> and then simply failes
<BUGabundo> let me get the logs for you
<asac> BUGabundo: please get serial and ppp debug logs
<asac> thanks
<BUGabundo> will do, next time
<BUGabundo> funny enough it must have been scare, worked last time
<BUGabundo> but it fails 8 out of 10
<BUGabundo> I think I have the wiki stored offline, but better check
<asac> fta: so how about using ~0hg for pre beta releases
<asac> ~bhg for post beta snapshots
<asac> ?
<asac> or  ~ahg ... ~bhg ~phg (or ~rhg)
<fta> i don't think it's needed
<asac> not that it would have helped here
<asac> fta: well. we release ~bX milestones
<asac> hmm
<fta> i guess final would be 3.5.0 or something
<asac> ok i think i misthought
<fta> so the bot will continue with 3.5.1~hg
<asac> fta: we could have used ~pre+b99~hg
<asac> or something
<asac> to still upgrade from previous pres to b99
<fta> hm, no, the 3.5 debs are ahead of b99 already
<BUGabundo> yep
<fta> asac, i think it's ok as it is now
<fta> hmm, http://andrewsomething.wordpress.com/2009/06/10/ppas-and-daily-builds/
<fta> bash scripts, lol
 * asac still annoyed working on 1.8 rdepends. 
<fta> asac, dtchen, jcastro: I need feedbacks for my daily bot docs. could you please have a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/192733/
<asac> fta: quick look looks good. i have to go through that when having a bit more time
<fta> i need to know if it's good enough to use
 * BUGabundo reads qucikly
<BUGabundo> fta: other then the code that looks all the same to me
<BUGabundo> text looks good
<BUGabundo> couldn't find any tipo
<BUGabundo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-confs/annotate/head%3A/ppabot-gwibber.conf
<BUGabundo> do you really need that %20B there?
<fta> it's ~
<asac> fta: is all committed to your bzr branch?
<asac> i would like to go through it and see if get some results when following the doc
<fta> i'm about to commit the doc, everything else is in sync on lp
<fta> committed
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-scripts/annotate/head%3A/README
<fta> Subject: 	xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b99+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_source.changes rejected
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (7627.00 of 7120.00 MiB).
<BUGabundo> ahaahaahahahahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> ahaahaahahahahahahahahaha
<fta> Subject:  firefox-3.5_3.5~b99+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1_source.changes rejected
<BUGabundo> ahaahaahahahahahahahahaha
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (7628.00 of 7120.00 MiB)
<fta> hm rhythmbox just died on me
<fta> i guess there's no point in sending crash dumps
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> why not?
<micahg> asac: I was wondering about bug 385128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385128 in shared-mime-info "*.XPI should be associated with Firefox in KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385128
<micahg> I wouldn't make it a default, but should FF and Thunderbird be made handlers of the .xpi format?
<asac> micahg: i dont think so.
<asac> i think you gave the right argument already: e.g. its not clear whether firefox or xulrunner or thunderbird are responsible for an xpi
<asac> without introspecting it first
<fta> BUGabundo, my previous bugs were ignored, and now it's dead upstream
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I know
<micahg> right, but persia was telling me that you can have a package specify that it's a handler so that the desktop offers the option to open with that program
<micahg> is that true?
<micahg> like a right click
<asac> micahg: you can have such a handler, but .xpi doesnt have a unique handler
<asac> e.g. if oyu open .xpi with firefox that is ment to be opened with thunderbird it wont work
<asac> also opening .xpi from command line with tbird doesnt work at all afaik
<asac> i have to think a bit about it
<micahg> right, so when you right cleck the person would get the option to open in FF, TB, songbird or any other mozilla product that uses xpis
<asac> but i think that .xpi handler makes no sense unless we ignore all apps != firefox
<micahg> user was using dolphin
<asac> micahg: sure, but i dont like the idea that the user has to know which app can deal with a file when suggesting apps for handling it
<micahg> I'm not saying to make it the default handler, I would think that should stay the archive manager
<asac> think about zip. if you get multiple options all should work
<micahg> but why not be able to right click and say open with Firefox or TB?
<bratsche> Anyone here very familiar with the Firefox gtk/x11 code?
<micahg> well, when you get an xpi, you know what app it's for, right?
<micahg> people download them from addons.mozilla.org
<micahg> asac: should I mark won't fix?
<asac> micahg: i would say yes. if people complain leave it at confirmed forever
<micahg> done
<micahg> thanks
<fta> BUGabundo, Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (23084.00 of 20480.00 MiB), i'm sure you're enjoying this ;)
<BUGabundo> i'm
<BUGabundo> ahaahaahahahahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> ahaahaahahahahahahahahaha
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/06/french-court-savages-3-strikes-law-tosses-it-out.ars
<BUGabundo> out??
<BUGabundo> lolol love the .ars extention
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> GEEK
<BUGabundo> "Innocent until proven guilty" still means something in France.
<BUGabundo> fta: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart
<fta> BUGabundo, there's nothing on that page
<BUGabundo> humm?
<BUGabundo> sure there is
<BUGabundo> lots of bootcharts
<BUGabundo> since hardy
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> subalbuns ended up privae
<BUGabundo> with last DB clean up
<BUGabundo> a sec please
<BUGabundo> karmic should now be visible
<fta> 1:30?
<fta> i'm at 0:45 now
<fta> on my desktop
<BUGabundo> very bad here :(
<BUGabundo> need to make a new install
<BUGabundo> fta: aahahahaahah
<fta> not funny
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<BUGabundo> ok not as much as the user who posted his password and I redented it
<BUGabundo> now he is chaning it everywhere
<BUGabundo> and breaking everyservice that requires the pass to be entered
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> don't that once
<BUGabundo> posted my pass to jaiku
<BUGabundo> that's why I don't reuse passwords
<BUGabundo> I wish I could use openid and OAuth everywhere
<fta> i use different level of passwords, from very strong / very trusted to weak (and unique) for web sites & mailing lists
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<BUGabundo> and try to change both pass and algorith often
<BUGabundo> like 2 or 3 times a year
<fta> asac, fennec requires xul trunk now, and the build-system is incomplete.. lacks l10n
<fta> BUGabundo, how come you have gnome in your bootcharts and i don't? is there a knob or something?
<BUGabundo> eheheheheh
<BUGabundo> I hacked my bootchart script
<BUGabundo> with a simple sleep 90
<BUGabundo> so it counts extra info
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> I think it was line 58
<BUGabundo> 2 lines bellow the other sleep its there
<BUGabundo> $ gedit /etc/rc5.d/S99stop-bootchart
<fta> yep, i'll figure out where, thought there was a nicer way
<BUGabundo> line 31
<BUGabundo> *41
<BUGabundo> 	sleep 60
<BUGabundo> 	# Kill the collector process, wait for it to end
<BUGabundo> 	pkill -f /lib/bootchart/collector
<BUGabundo> 	sleep 2
<fta> for me, almost everything starts way past the 10 sec, so it will be tough
<fta> too bad SSDs are so expensive and fragile
<BUGabundo> fragile?
<BUGabundo> I though they were supposed to be more resistent then rotatory disks
<fta> i meant, limited number of write cycles
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KarmicSSD
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<fta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive#Disadvantages
<fta> still expensive here: http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/comparer/836/Disques-Flash-SSD/
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> Detect the user's ubuntu version and display the corresponding sources.list by default in PPAs
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/314370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314370 in soyuz "Detect the user's ubuntu version and display the corresponding sources.list by default in PPAs" [Medium,Fix committed]
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<BUGabundo> now we only need to have an easy way to add repos and keys
<fta> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-scripts/annotate/head%3A/README improved
<fta> Estimated repository size: 6.7 GiB (96.56%) of 7.0 GiB
<fta> let's see if i can stick b99 in that
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> fta: thanks. i think i will try to use that doc to setup a NM bot or something
<BUGabundo> asac: lolo
<fta> cool
<asac> i think there are a few things that are not entirely clear
<asac> but cant tell details until i try to deploy something
<fta> let me know on the flow
<asac> intersting
<asac> if you go and register a project
<asac> you get a prominent "do you want CDs instead"
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<asac> "Oh, I want Ubuntu CDs"
<BUGabundo> yeah new users keep mailing lp-users for CDs
<asac> not sure why they think folks think registering a project will make CDs to be send out
<asac> but well ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: yeah new users keep mailing lp-users for CDs
<asac> register a team doesnt have that hint
<fta> at UDS, CDs were not that popular
<asac> probably because everyone there has decent bandwidth ;)
<Nafallo> fta: people was looking for the free usb sticks ;-)
<fta> there were a ton left at the end
<fta> Nafallo, yep, probably. i nice 8G stick would have been nice
<fta> -i+a
<Nafallo> 1GB is well enough :-)
<asac> we could make a deal with vodafone and get a prepaid dongle for everyone with 2G traffic included ;)
<asac> or t-mobile etc ;)
<Nafallo> haha
<asac> now we just need to teach the bios to do 3g so one can bootstrap it ;)
<Nafallo> that's like... TWO isos.
<Nafallo> almost three
<asac> right. similar to a USB image i guess
<asac> just that vodafone etc. probably give the hardware for free ;)
<asac> but people probably would need to sign something ;)
<BUGabundo> NAND memories are now more expensive then they were 18 months ago
<BUGabundo> I bought a 8GiBs and now the 4GiBs cost more
<asac> memory is quite volatile yeah
<fta> hmm.. https://edge.launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/karmic-testing .. ff & xul?
<fta> why bother rebuilding a daily?
<BUGabundo> ahahhhah
<asac> fta: guess the guy is scared that we could automatically upgrade something else from our ppa
<asac> like he wants xul 1.9.1, but also gets xul 1.9 dailies
<asac> so he does his own selection
<fta> but why change changelog then? a copy of the binaries should be enough
<asac> dont ask me ;)
<fta> *sigh*
<asac> most likely he didnt find the copy button
<BUGabundo> eehhe
<BUGabundo> email him
<asac> not everybody uses PPAs as frequently as we do
<fta> oh, i've been granted 10G in my own ppa, i've dropped 40 packages for nothing
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: what are you using your ppa for still?
<asac> we should really create a ppa for milestone builds soon i thihnk
<fta> 2G for my staging, lol, ridiculous
<asac> lots of people want the latest, but not the dailies ;)
<asac> wonder if we could automate the tag triggered builds similarly
<asac> think should work well as long as upstream has a parsable syntax for tags
<fta> i know, i pushed 99 to my own ppa as the people who asked me already have my ppa in their sources list
<asac> k
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 440522262 2009-06-05 21:57 chromium-testsuite-dbg_3.0.184.0~svn20090605r17731-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 693531756 2009-06-10 06:09 chromium-testsuite-dbg_3.0.185.0~svn20090610r18008-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb
<fta> 440 MB -> 693 MB in 5 days
<fta> hmm. 1 new binary + everything else growing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192974/
<BUGabundo> fta: don't you like -H ?
<BUGabundo> eheh you already use SI units LOL
<fta> d'oh! perf_tests  6 MB -> 314 MB
<BUGabundo> ahhahah
<fta> oh! Estimated repository size: 21.3 GiB (85.04%) of 25.0 GiB
<BUGabundo> fta: you got a stalker?
<fta> :)
<BUGabundo> fta: "Based on last 1000 dents posted in the last 2 days daily  average is 500 but excluding days without dents, the average is 250  "
<fta> ?
<fta> BUGabundo, you dented 1000 times in 2 days?
<BUGabundo> according to http://www.macno.org/denticator-jq/flot.php yes
<BUGabundo> I guess that's the prob of national holliday
<BUGabundo> and tomorrow I have another
<fta> no, 1000 times in 1 day and 0 the next day
<BUGabundo> heehehehehehe
<BUGabundo> but those numbers are not correct
<BUGabundo> looking at my dent numbers, I didn't even make 100
<BUGabundo> only at 10,6k
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: don't you guys sub to the denticator group?
<BUGabundo> for it to collect your stats too
<fta> according to identica, you dented about 140 times in the last 24h
<BUGabundo> http://www.macno.org/denticator-jq/flot.php?user=welcomebot
<BUGabundo> where are you seeing that?
<fta> http://identi.ca/bugabundo?page=7 =W less than 7 pages x 20 dents
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> you scroll all that?
<fta> 1000 dents looked crazy to me
<fta> but you're crazy anyway
<fta> ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-11
<BUGabundo> thanks :)
<BUGabundo> bye
<fta> hm, looks like someone took care of libxcb-render-util0
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/staging  please give it a try
<NCommander> asac, ping?
<micahg> NCommander: he's probably sleeping in Europe :)
<NCommander> micahg, asac sleeps?
<NCommander> :-)
<micahg> :)
<ripps> fta: you in, I'm the one who emailed you earlier with a question on your ppa-scripts. I'm trying to set one up with several git sources, but I'm getting confused with get-orig-source stuff, I've never used them before.
<ripps> Does anybody here know about fta's ppa-scripts?
<ripps> I'm confused with this debian_tag stuff in get-orig-source
<asac> NCommander: back ;)
<NCommander> asac, wb, so thunderbird 3.0 works, now what?
<asac> NCommander: how well does it work? are there any performance issues in general? how long did you use it?
<NCommander> asac, seems to work ok, I made a dummy account, checked the menus. I didn't abuse it or actually download any mail though
<asac> k
<asac> i am not sure what to do next. investigating those crashes would probably be quite time consuming
<NCommander> asac, indeed ;-/
<asac> NCommander: so, if you want to debug it for real, you probably should start getting a real --enable-debug --disable-optimize build of tbird 2
<NCommander> what will that do specifically?
<asac> well. that will enable more debug logging, assertions, etc. but also make the stacktraces more useful by disabling optimization
 * NCommander hopes that such an action doesn't make the segfault disappear
<asac> thats possible, but in this case its unlikely imo
<asac> let me check something
<NCommander> sure
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193271/
<asac> apply that patch and build tbird.
<asac> after configure has run, abort the build and go to build-tree/mozilla
<asac> and run just "make"
<asac> once its finished you can start the debug build in dist/bin
<asac> ./thunderbird
<asac> start the debug build == start the application ;)
<NCommander> handy
<asac> ripps: DEBIAN_TAG=tag
<ripps> asac: huh?
<asac> ripps: you said you were confused by debian_tag stuff ;)
<asac> what in particular ;)
<asac> ?
<ripps> Um unsure on how to apply fta's method to git. I'm not sure what I'm suppose to do. I guess I just don't understand the terminology as well.
<asac> ripps: git has the concept of tags, right?
<asac> so i guess thats not your problem ;)
<asac> what confuses you in particular?
<ripps> asac: No, it understand that, git tag show a list of release names
<ripps> what I don't know how to is his method involves bzr log on a remote branch, I can't do that with git until I've pulled into a local one
<asac> ripps: so assume you have a release name X .... DEBIAN_TAG=X means that you want to get the tarball exported for that release
<ripps> But I'm not trying to get the tarball for a release, I'm trying to get a tarball for an upstream git snapshot
<asac> ripps: ah. yeah. i am not sure if there is a way to query log and stuff on remote branches
<asac> ripps: DEBIAN_TAG is only used to get certain releases
<ripps> His examples all use bzr, which makes infinately more frustrated to convert to git
<asac> ripps: DEBIAN_DATE= is used to get certain date snapshots
<asac> ripps: well. all the mozilla stuf we are running is using mercurial
<asac> actually i think we only have one project that is all bzr, e.g. gwibber
<asac> ripps: or are you saying that your debian/ stuff is in git too?
<ripps> asac: Yeah, but I can't figure out how he does that with his ppa-scripts, the only one he's explained is his gwibber bzr stuff
<ripps> asac: I
<ripps> I've setup a branch for my debian stuff
<ripps> Let me show you what I've got so far.
 * asac  has to get a coffee first now
<ripps> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+junk/gmpc.trunk
<asac> ifneq (,$(DEBIAN_TAG))
<asac> get-orig-source: TAG  = $(NULL)
<asac> isnt that wrong?
<asac> why is TAG unset if there is no DEBIAN_TAG?
<asac> also ... is get-orig-source: TAG  = $(NULL) valid make code at all?
<NCommander> asac, building
 * asac continues to produce coffee ;)
<NCommander> Probably will take quite a few hours
<asac> NCommander: great
 * NCommander will need coffee soonish
<ripps> asac: I just copied what he had in the gwibber.head code
<ripps> asac: okay, what is TAG supposed to be? The release version, the git date, or git version?
<ripps> Do I set it early on, like is shows here, or should I do after I've cloned a branch from git?
<asac> ripps: well. i used git a bit and i didnt find a way to do anything without first cloning
<asac> so i guess if upstream has git it needs to clone first ;)
<ripps> So I should put this TAG stuff in gos-co:
<ripps> Should I manually specify the release version? Because gmpc git only shows the releases, but in reality the developer refers to the version as 0.18.1, but git will only show 0.18.0
<ripps> He then bumps it up 0.18.95 when it's in beta
<asac> ripps: i am not sure, but i would think you need to do the following:
<asac> get-orig-source: TAG  = -r $(shell bzr log --limit 1 $(GWIBBER_URL) | grep ^r | head -1 | cut -d' ' -f2)
<asac> -> make this line not use bzr log
<asac> i think fta uses wget and sedding to get that info for things that dont support remote "log"
<asac> at least thats one option
<asac> the other option is to depend on the gos-all thing first
<asac> and then use git log locally to get that info
<ripps> obviously, I just haven't edited since I copied it. I'm considering removing all that stuff and just keeping 'get-orig-source: gos-all'
<ripps> ...hmmm all I want is to have the packages built with gmpc-git$DATE.$REVISION-0ubuntu1
<asac> ripps: so does anything work at all atm?
<asac> i think in general you are on the right track
<asac> you just miss corner cases
<asac> and have syntax errors i would think (like three get-orig-source: rules... which probably make the stuff fail)
<ripps> asac: well, my old version tried to use git pull on a local directory holding the git branches. It seemed to recongnize and build and locate the orig.tar.gz's but then it wouldn't do anything with them and quit out without ever running dput
<asac> ripps: whats the difference to what you have now?
<NCommander> asac, I think you got that patch backwards
<asac> NCommander: thought its already building ;)?
<ripps> asac: tons, I've completely redone the get-orig-source, You should be able to see in older revisions in the gmpc.trunk bzr branch I linked you
<asac> (could be that i made the diff in wrong order)
<asac> (or edited the .orig ))
<asac> (its early)
<NCommander> asac, as in; apt-get source thunderbird :-P
<asac> heh
<asac> NCommander: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193286/ ;)
<asac> better?
<NCommander> yup ;-)
<asac> ripps: ok. so revision 7 looks rather incomplete (e.g. no DEBIAN_TAG etc. at all)
<ripps> so, for $VERSION I should get today's date, or should I get the date of the last commit?
<asac> ripps: version is either a) the explicit version passed to DEBIAN_TAG (e.g. DEBIAN_TAG=COMMITID=EXPLICITVERSION)
<asac> or b) the date of the topmost commit + the short commit id i guess (e.g. DATE.commitid)
<asac> if DEBIAN_TAG= has no explicitversion you probably want to use the b) form too ... just getting the date of the commit with the given tag/commitid
<asac> (instead of topmost commit)
<asac> ripps: makes any sense to you?
<ripps> Well, according to fta's gwibber.head, he used TAG to get the revison number, which in git would be it's 7 digit hash.
<asac> ripps: yeah. the problem is that bzr revision number always increase ... problem is that this is not true with git commit ids
<ripps> ... okay, there are too many varibles with similar meanings going on... hold on, brb
<asac> so you need to prefix the version with date
<asac> or something else that spans a strict order
<asac> ripps: i think you can forget about almost everything that is done with gwibber because it doesnt match for git
<asac> just implement a get-orig-source that either gets the topmost commit (if no DEBIAN_TAG is given) or gets the DEBIAN_TAG
<asac> the only thing you have to invent is how to guess a good version out of it
<asac> i suggest that you always use the date of whatever commit you are using and append the short commit id
<asac> actually i wanted to test his script for my networkmanager/connman stuff
<asac> i face the same problem there ;)
<jamesh> asac: hi.  I was giving your updated couchdb package some testing
<jamesh> I had some problems with the LD_LIBRARY_PATH bits because the xulrunner directory was after /usr/lib so the old libmozjs was getting found
<jamesh> after fixing that, I still ran into some failures in the couchdb test suite
<jamesh> as I'm running this on a jaunty box, I'm not sure how much of the problems are local and how much are to do with the package
<asac> jamesh: what as in LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<asac> "because the xulrunner directory was after /usr/lib" ... dont understand what you mean here
<asac> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version`/
<asac> thats wrong?
<jamesh> asac: so, the couchdb script was running the erlang VM with "env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH} erl ..."
<jamesh> that crack came from icu-config.patch
<jamesh> I also updated the bit you added to put the xulrunner path first and not add stray colons if $LD_LIBRARY_PATH wasn't set
<asac> ok
<asac> jamesh: so i forgot to update some script?
<asac> where is this erlang thing run?
<jamesh> asac: with the package installed, if you go to "http://127.0.0.1:5984/_utils/index.html" there is a link to run the test suite on the right
<jamesh> asac: this was in /usr/bin/couchdb -- one of the files you patched
<jamesh> search for "command="
<asac> jamesh: ah ok. so the problem is that libmozjs0 is installed
<asac> ok fixing the order should help
<asac> e.g. export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version`...
<jamesh> asac: even after fixing that I was getting some failures in the test suite.  So I was wondering if it passed for you.
<asac> jamesh: why the hell are they adding /usr/lib to LD_LIBRARY_PATH at all?
<asac> jamesh: isnt the testsuite run during build?
<jamesh> asac: the test suite is run from within a web browser :(
<asac> yeah. thats why i asked you to look, because i have absolutely no clue on couchdb ;)
<asac> good
<asac> so how do i run this thing?
<jamesh> go to the URL I listed above, click the "test suite" link, then click "run all"
<jamesh> asac: the unpatched version of the couchdb script runs "icu-config --invoke erl ..."
<jamesh> that is intended to make sure it runs in an environment that can find the ICU libraries
<asac> jamesh: which test fails?
<asac> only thing that fails is "stats" test
<asac> # Assertion 'open_databases > 0 && max >= open_databases, name' failed: should keep the same number of open databases when reaching the max_dbs_open limit
<jamesh> as the Debian packager didn't want to depend on libicu-dev, he inlined what it did
<asac> does that match your observation?
<jamesh> asac: I got failures in a number of the tests before that one, so it might be a local problem then.
<asac> jamesh: uninstall libmozjs0 and libxul0d
<asac> those might hurt
<asac> i just used the package without changing anything else (e.g. no further hacks to LD_LIBRARY_PATH etc)
<jamesh> I don't have libxul0d installed, and had moved the libmozjs libraries out of the way
<asac> hmm. i have that installed. let me check
<asac> ok after uninstalling libmozjs0d package and restarting couchdb i still get the same results
<asac> one test fails: stats
<asac> not sure then. would need to see more details. i would however, think that its unlikely that it doesnt work in jaunty
<asac> its the same libmozjs
<jamesh> I'm also getting an error at http://localhost:5984/_config
<asac> i get that too i think
<asac> {"httpd_design_handlers":{"_list":"{couch_httpd_show, handle_view_list_req}","_show":"{couch_httpd_show, handle_doc_show_req}","_view":"{couch_httpd_view, handle_view_req}"},"httpd_global_handlers":{"/":"{couch_httpd_misc_handlers, handle_welcome_req, <<\"Welcome\">>}","_active_tasks":"{couch_httpd_misc_handlers, handle_task_status_req}","_all_dbs":"{couch_httpd_misc_handlers, handle_all_dbs_req}","_config":"{couch_httpd_misc_handlers, handle
<jamesh> thtat's not an error
<asac> ah
<asac> ;)
<jamesh> so, it seems like things are mostly working for you, which is good.
<jamesh> I might try rebuilding through my PPA to see if I get a different result
<asac> jamesh: i would really suggest that you wipe this libmozjs0d package completely and use exactly the package i gave you. i cannot imagine why it would be different on jaunty
<asac> or give me details on the errors you get on the testcases ;)
<asac> though i doubt that they will mean anything to me ;)
<asac> jamesh: could be that you had libmozjs-dev installed next to xulrunner-dev while building
<jamesh> that could be it
<asac> jamesh: ok uploaded a jaunty backport to https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox ... will take 30 minutes i would hope
<asac> why * Change erlang-nox dependency to erlang-inets.
<jamesh> asac: I'm actually testing against a couple of other custom packages, so I'll use the build from my PPA
<asac> ?
<jamesh> in jaunty, erlang-nox is a mega package containing every erlang library outside of the base system that doesn't depend on X
<asac> k
<jamesh> in karmic it has been split up into smaller packages with erlang-nox existing to satisfy dependencies
<jamesh> depending on erlang-nox brings in a corba implementation, asn1 parser, distributed database, etc
<asac> ok deleted the build in my sandbox
<jamesh> not the kind of thing you want when trying to squeeze couchdb onto the install CD :)
<jamesh> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27771915/couchdb_0.9.0-2ubuntu2~jh1_0.9.0-2ubuntu2~jh2.diff.gz <- those are the changes I made
<asac> as long as you are sure that all commands get the proper LD_LIBRARY_PATH now thats probably fine ;)
<asac> for me it was easier just to set it on top of the script
<asac> anyway. i would think for now that you built it while having libmozjs-dev installed or something
<asac> unless you always used ppa to build (in which case i wouldnt know)
<asac> ripps: fta: thanks
<asac> i would think the main problem is to agree on a good versioning scheme for git.
<fta> i already packaged something using git, hold on
<asac> fta: i saw that we have mobile-browser.git in mozclient
<asac> not sure if that would work out of box
<ripps> Okay, libmpd seems to be working, but now I think it's failing when it starts gmpc... something about no push location
<fta> mozclient is not the easiest to start with..
<asac> (besides from the fact that moblin replaced the repo with something completely different)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i figured that and would prefer not to use that for NM/connman
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/yui3.head
<fta> yui3 uses git
<asac> no revs yet ;)
<fta> lp is slow ;)
 * asac still waiting ;)
<fta> well, http://paste.ubuntu.com/193333/
<ripps> fta: where does libmpd.head.ppa push to after it's done updating the changelog? It can seem to figure the next part out
<asac> fta: are you sure that date in the git log will always move ahead?
<asac> e.g. if i merge a branch things get committed on top, but i think they still use the same date
<fta> good question. i guess you have to figure that out yourself based on the old commits
<jamesh> asac: okay.  Looks like the problems were my fault.
<fta> ripps, to the user account from dput
<asac> jamesh: what did you do ;)?
<jamesh> asac: turned on debugging, and it looks like there was another undeclared dependency
<asac> ah. so missing erlang pieces?
<jamesh> needed to install erlang-xmerl
<jamesh> yeah
<ripps> fta: what does that have do with bzr? bzr is getting a cannot push error
<asac> good. i always knew that shlibs is a great invention ;)
<ripps> Actually, it's not getting to the dput step...
<fta> ripps, show me
<asac> ripps: in the docs it say that it will auto push daily bumps
<jamesh> error reporting does not seem to be one of Erlang's strong points
<asac> ripps: its important that the branch already has a push location for that
<jamesh> I've been spoiled by Python
<asac> (at best use a different location)
<asac> hope i didnt talk non-sense now ;)
<asac> jamesh: sorry to hear that you need to work with erlang ;)
<asac> must be a special experience ;)
<fta> asac, ripps: no need to already have a predefined location if you're using the conf files
<jamesh> at least I don't have to hack mozilla :)
<asac> ah
<asac> jamesh: 1:0 for you ;)
<asac> fta: at least the karmic kernel tree seems to move strictly ahead http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git
<fta> ripps, the idea is that a given pocket is pushed (dput) using the target specified in the conf file, and the daily branch goes to the lp account extracted from the corresponding dput path
<ripps> fta: here's the output I've got.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/193337/
<fta> i have to run now. will you still be there in an hour or 2?
<ripps> fta: and here's my confs.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/193339/
<ripps> I'll probably be around
<fta> ripps, what was your cmd? update or daily?
<ripps> fta: I just ran ./daily.sh gmpc
<fta> 04:35:28 -0500 woww, it's early for you.. or really late
<ripps> fta: I'm on a night schedule,
<fta> oh :)
<ripps> So, probably late
<fta> i'm late, i'll get back to you asap
<fta2> back
<fta2> ripps, still there?
<ripps> fta2: yo
<ripps> I still can't figure out why it cant push before dput
<fta2> ripps, i don't have a debug hook for your problem, could you please edit daily.sh, find where update-* is, and run it as sh -x $BINDIR/... then paste me the logs
<fta2> (just add sh -x in front of the line calling update-pkg.sh)
 * asac prepares for lunch
 * ripps forgot to output it to a txt file...
<fta2> ./daily.sh pocket 2>&1 | pastebinit :)
<ripps> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193376/
<fta2> ok, i see. i can't parse your ~/.dput.cf. could please paste it ?
<ripps> omg, i put stage instead of staging
 * ripps hits himself repeatedly
<fta2> lol
 * fta2 makes a mental note to add an error message there
<fta2> asac, did you try it?
<asac> fta2: your scripts? nope. quite happy that ripps jumped the first gun for now
<asac> ;)
<asac> will use his findings to do my stuff. still not sure about the upstream version format i want to use for NM+connman
<asac> (and gnash, but thats all bzr, so probably easy)
<ripps> I forgot to install bzr-builddeb, but otherwise, things look much better than before. It didnt' dput though
<asac> (for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/193382/)
<asac> hmm ... not sure if KMS is really a good thing. monitor blinks every other minute ;)
 * asac out for a bit
<ripps> fta2: hmm... it seems to run the script 3 times, because it would fail after each package, but the third time it actually worked. I didn't do anything. The first two times a I got this error about diverges and meges.
<ripps> But now, it's uploading via dput
<asac> ripps: so all is working now?
<ripps> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ripps818/+archive/staging
<asac> can you suggest changes to the README ... or would it be better to reference documented examples for git etc.
<ripps> a couple packages say failed, but their just in depwait for libmpd to finish
<asac> k
<asac> ripps: so you are doing libmpd and gmpc as dailies?
<ripps> You can take pointers from how I did mine. The debian/ for the packages is stored in my bzr branches under $package.trunk
<ripps> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk
<asac> ripps: sure. just wondered if you would be willing to suggest improvements to the README based on your experiences
<ripps> asac: that's the plan, but I plan on expanding it to gmpc-plugins, mpd, mpc, and mpdscribble
<asac> ripps: so does the daily script bump the lower version on the build depends automatically?
<ripps> asac: well, seeing as alot of glitches came from not having dput line setup correctly...
<asac> or is that something we do in a special way for firefox/xulrunner
<asac> ripps: ok.
<asac> ripps: and how about the mental model? i am pretty much used to what the DEBIAN_TAG thing mean etc. wonder if that was difficult to get right for you
<ripps> asac: debian_tag was completely foreign concept to me when I started, but now I get it (I think)
<asac> ripps: do you think there are better ways to achieve this?
<ripps> probably, but hell if I know it. Launchpad has blueprint to build this thing into soyuz, so ultimately, the whole thing might be unecessary in the future.
<asac> well. lets see.
<asac> i think for simple projects it might really happen soon. but the more complex ones somewhat bother me
<ripps> Well, the blueprint mentioned that it would rely on a recipe file (that's the current idea). But it depends on the complexity of that.
<asac> yeah. we will see ;)
<asac> i dont see this coming in the next 6 month for mercurial upstreams ;)
<asac> do you have the blueprint?
<asac> (URL)
<ripps> asac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyUpstreamBuildsPOCSpec
<asac> goo that its me and fta used to outline this ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> blocker is somewhat to get a lp:firefox branch i guess
<asac> <sab> done well if by karmic's release there are 4-500 packages maintained
<asac> meaning really 4-500 ? or rather 400-500?
<asac> fta2: ?
<asac> i assume the latter
<ripps> Okay, this d/ling all of gmpc everytime I run daily.sh is annoying. I need to implement a method that uses a local branch that is updated...
<fta2> Mark said 400-500
<asac> ripps: what size does the gmpc project have? (e.g. including .git directory)
<fta2> ripps, yep, you need a local branch ;)
<ripps> It's probably about 20 megs for the entire branch...
<fta2> ripps, glad to see it worked at the end ;)
<ripps> fta2: yeah, well the hard part is getting the gmpc-plugins package working. It's a mish-mash of of 20+ different repos, some with different vcs's
<fta2> couldn't be worse than chromium
<asac> 14:17 < asac> james_w: so where can i find your latest daily build tools?
<asac> 14:17 < james_w> asac: bzr-builder on launchpad
<ripps> Now, the feature that I really want now is to port the vcs's commit changes to daily. So people actually know what's changed since yesterday
<asac> yeah. makes sense ... somewhat
<fta2> ripps, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules#L253  nightmarish get-orig-source
<fta2> it's all svn though
<fta2> vcs's commit changes in changelog is somewhat tricky. either you create a new entry daily (pollution) or you reset the content of the current release log (then people will miss some) or you pile up everything in the current release (may be too big)
<fta2> i initially wanted that too, but i gave up. it's better to just link to the upstream vcs browser
<fta2> asac, did you test my last ia32-lib
<asac> fta2: well. the last i tried missed those libs remember?
<asac> didnt know there was an update afterwards
<asac> i can do that though
<fta2> Jun 11 01:34:45 <fta>   asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/staging  please give it a try
<ripps> fta2: do you know how to do an if-then statement to check if a directroy exists in debian/rules?
<fta2> globally or in a rule?
<ripps> in a rules, I'm doing a check to see if a local repo exists and then to do either git clone or git pull
<ripps> it's in gos-co
<fta2> you can do it in shell
<fta2> like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules#L297
<ripps> just put a @ in front of it?
<fta2> minus the echos.. i like my logs to be verbose. it helps the troubleshooting
<fta2> no, the @ is to hide the command
<fta2> the important part is the \ at the end of each line
<fta2> so for make, it's a single line
<ripps> fta2: what's the proper way to use the 'upstream' option in ppabot-pkg.conf?
<fta2> what do you mean by proper way? ;)
<fta2> it's just a directory that you can pass to your get-orig-source
<fta2> so you just have to create it or update it
<ripps> fta2: do you have any examples of get-orig-source using it?
<fta2> chromium
<fta2> look for LOCAL_BRANCH
<fta2> firefox too but it's hidden into mozilla-devscripts / mozclient
<fta2> i have no simpler example i'm afraid
<fta2> i've only implemented that local cache for huge packages, like mozilla & chromium. i don't usually care when the tarball is small
<fta2> brb
<asac> so if i have a file with
<asac> line1
<asac> line2
<asac> line3
<asac> line4
<asac> and want to reverse it to
<asac> line4
<asac> line2
<asac> line3
<asac> line4
<asac> there seems to be no common unix command for that?
<asac> what the heck?
<asac> rev does the wrong thing
<asac> tail -r doesnt exist on linux
<asac> what am i missing?
<asac> why does rev exist, but no rev-lines
<asac> e.g. whats the so much more important use case for rev?
<asac> ha. i found tac ;)
<fta2> ?
<huayra> anyone here has contact with the mozilla translation team?
<huayra> Seth has not answered for over a month
<huayra> and I am starting to wonder if I may just contact someone else
<huayra> I need a translation to get in 3.5
<huayra> (swahili-TZ)
<asac> huayra: Seth?
<huayra> from mozilla
<asac> huayra: do you have the translation done?
<huayra> yeah
<asac> huayra: did you open a bug? which id?
<huayra> I have been tracking the mozilla code to keep it up to date
<huayra> let me give you the nr
<huayra> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293722
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 293722 in Registration & Management "[sw-TZ] Swahili: Firefox" [Normal,Resolved: incomplete]
<huayra> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300754#c40
<huayra> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300754
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 300754 in Registration & Management "[sw-TZ] Kiswahili Firefox localization (Kilinux Team)" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> huayra: how did you try to reach him?
<asac> zbraniecki: ^^
<zbraniecki> yo
<asac> hi! ;)
<zbraniecki> hi asac :)
<zbraniecki> how can I help you?
<NCommander> asac, so thunderbird FTBFSed ...
<asac> zbraniecki: seems huayra needs some help on getting his translation process started (read the last 10 lines or so)
<asac> 15:48 < huayra> Seth has not answered for over a month
<zbraniecki> yea, it'll be a nice concept to poke him on this
<asac> zbraniecki: maybe you can give him some guidance?
<zbraniecki> asac: I'm involved in the process
<asac> zbraniecki: err. sorry. i think its not about launchpad export. just a plain translation contribution ;)
<zbraniecki> it's a little bit complex case
<asac> oh so sw-TZ is complex itself?
<asac> how that?
<zbraniecki> since we received multiple localizations which are heavily different
<asac> hmm
<zbraniecki> and need to ensure we do the right thing
<asac> yeah i see that that is difficult
<asac> huayra: can you shed some light on which group does what and why you have different groups duplicating efforts?
<asac> if our version of Firefox can't be optimized...
<asac> why not use swiftweasel???
<asac> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18058/
<asac> i like ideas ;) ... but not if people ping me about them :(
<asac> zbraniecki: we have a similar thing you might wanna think/talk about for romanian
<asac> zbraniecki: seems there are two types or romanian: new + old
<zbraniecki> asac: we have a very solid community in Romania
<asac> not sure if its new or not, but firefox translation uses the direct opposite of what is used everywhere in gnome
<zbraniecki> I can get you in touch with them
<asac> well no need to.
<zbraniecki> irina, alina, alexandruu are the core and they are very active
<asac> just wanted to point out that there is not always a one-solution fits all
<zbraniecki> I visited them some time ago at the conference they organized
<zbraniecki> yea
<asac> for instance, we would need a X translation for gnome and a Y solution for KDE ... and maybe you need a Z solution for windows ;)
<asac> what a mess
<zbraniecki> but I didn't hear from anyone at the conference anything about two romanians a the time
<asac> i was approached by some guy working with gnome and on ubuntu translations
<asac> during last UDS ... he explained to me that firefox is currently using the opposite what the rest of the apps use
<asac> i even think its really even different glyphs
<zbraniecki> I'll ask them about it
<asac> like greak vs. latin
<zbraniecki> thanks for pointing that out
<asac> yeah.
<asac> not sure if this would be something we need to differentiate by country code or something
<asac> like ro-RO and ro-RN ;)
<asac> (excuse my ignorance)
<zbraniecki> yea, let's see what they'll say
<zbraniecki> they're young and pretty relaxed people, I trust them not to be zealots on any side
 * huayra reading answers
 * huayra was taken into a meeting
<huayra> ok. To address who does what read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSwahiliTranslators/UmojaProject
<huayra> and this: http://huayra.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/impossibles-take-just-a-little-bit-more-time-the-umoja-project-a-swahili-translation-community-effort/
<huayra> but if you don't want to read the whole thing, well I put this for you like this
<asac> huayra: can you specifically explain to me what kind of translation groups you have and why you dont join a team?
<asac> cool
<huayra> I am just managing here
<huayra> and I play the political game in the shadow ;)
<huayra> Ibasically the Swahili translation was not updated since 2004
<huayra> and a collegue and I started a team (he is gfrom Tanzania)
<huayra> actually you played a role in this, remeber we chatted about this in  november last year?
<huayra> 2008-11-24 Contacted the Ubuntu Mozilla team for advice on FF3 translation. They advise us to contact directly Axel and Seth from Mozilla.
<asac> i remember your nick, yeah
<huayra> so we managed to make a translation in a short time by creating a local community in Dar-Es-Salaam and on the web
<huayra> Emanuel, my collegue, flown down to Tanzania over Christhmas and they got 80% of the work done
<huayra> at the same time the kilinux group, the one that was suppossed to make this upstream back in 2004
<huayra> did nothing
<huayra> but started acting after we had translated most of it
<huayra> http://www.it46.se/show_entry.php?id=152
<huayra> http://www.it46.se/show_entry.php?id=148
<huayra> Alberto who used to lead this effort left the upstream work to the team
<huayra> they did not do anything with it in 4-5 years
<huayra> so basically we took over that
<huayra> and contacted Mozilla as you guys recommended us
<huayra> we had a nice cooperation until the Mozilla guys got blinded by politics, overlooked the facts and now they do not know what to do
<huayra> so I asked Seth to at least include the translation in beta state under 3.5
<huayra> and no answered has been given
<huayra> asac, that's the story
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> huayra: have you ever tried to communicate with the kilinux folks
<asac> or only thorugh mozilla?
<huayra> yep
<asac> huayra: so what do they say?
<huayra> I had before we started our own effort
<huayra> they wanted me to support them with money... I am not affraid of saying it: It's a scam
<huayra> they didin't want to cooperate as a community they wanted cash
<fta2> ripps, to speed up your packaging changes, you can run sync instead of daily. like ./sync-ppa.pl -p .../ppabot-pkgs-foo.conf -c ..../ppabot-foo.conf -P [somepackage]
<huayra> I can send you the email I sent to Seth and the proposal from the team
<asac> zbraniecki: maybe you could invite some kilinex folks together with huayra and maybe me to phone conference?
<huayra> they got half a million kroner from Sweden in 2005 and nothing was ever done...
<asac> zbraniecki: or an irc meeting
<huayra> no
<asac> i think this can only be sorted by having a open multi-party discussion
<huayra> do not include me in that equation
<fta2> ripps, it will just resync the branches, based on the same tarball. so it will increment the version iterator for you. just commit stuff to your packaging branch and sync-ppa it
<huayra> you can rather include
<huayra> Emanuel
<huayra> the tech lead
<asac> huayra: whoever you consider best for that job
<huayra> a Tanzanian
<huayra> of course, we have tried to work this in the open, but unfortunately we are not getting answers
<huayra> and what we want is to get the job done
<huayra> to so\hjow to the team that their effort was worthwhile
<huayra> and that communities can do more with action that with titles
<huayra> and so we propose that the KlnX team takes the credit as long as this whole things gets done
<huayra> but not even that is good enough....
<ripps> fta2: when would the best time of day to build these packages, they're nowhere as cpu intensive as chromium or mozilla, but gmpc-plugins alone can take some time (setting up build enviromnet 20 different packages)
<zbraniecki> huayra: I think you have a little bit one sided point of view on this issue
<huayra> of course I do
<zbraniecki> huayra: I'll try to push things on our side
<asac> well thats normal ;)
<huayra> that's why I am not getting involved
<fta2> ripps, hold on, i wrote something about that a while ago
<huayra> I am just trying to get people to act
<huayra> that's all
<zbraniecki> huayra: makes sense to me.
<fta2> ripps, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/fta/ppa-queues
<zbraniecki> huayra: I'm sorry it takes so long for Mozilla to get you through
<huayra> not me, the Umoja project team
<zbraniecki> we're very sensitive and careful with such decisions
<huayra> I am just a community manager
<huayra> I know
<huayra> I have my colleague Emanuel here now
<ripps> fta2: btw, thanks for all the help, this is really awesome and should make maintaining all the packages by gmpc-trunk team alot quicker and easier
<huayra> maybe he can read the log and then talk to you directly?
<zbraniecki> and since it overlaps with 3.5 release we have less cycles to analyze the case with all details
<zbraniecki> huayra: I'd be happy to chat with him, I already did on email and we received your work thanks to Emanuel :)
<asac> huayra: i think its fine. if zbraniecki says that mozilla is working on it, i would think we should just wait and maybe do some gentle reminders from time to time
<zbraniecki> yea, I already sent two email since we started chatting and I'll try to get back to you with answers by today
<fta2> ripps, you're welcome. let me know if you need more features that could be helpful for others too.
<huayra> zbraniecki, ok then we let time do the trick
<huayra> zbraniecki, I am not trying to push too much here
<zbraniecki> huayra: you're doing the right thing. It takes way to long
<huayra> I just do not want a team of people that have been working hard not see their work materialized
<huayra> our next goal is start with OOO
<huayra> and for that you need real motivation
<huayra> And these people have been amazing
<huayra> so I just want to see the right thing happen
<zbraniecki> that's totally reasonable. I share your experience, since I've been a part of polish localization team for 8 years now :)
<huayra> I feel strongly about this, yes, I am biased, yes. But I know that the right thing  is to get this over with
<huayra> :)
<huayra> Let see the facts,
<huayra> I introduce to you eferuzi
<huayra> the tech lead
<asac> hi eferuzi
<huayra> and I have to run and get my daughter from kindergarden
<huayra> ;)
<zbraniecki> hi eferuzi
<zbraniecki> huayra: thanks for your poke :)
<eferuzi> hey zb how are you
<huayra> zbraniecki and asac thank you very much
<zbraniecki> hi eferuzi :)
<eferuzi> zbraniecki: how is all coming
<eferuzi> well i have been working on TuxPaint and Pidgin
<zbraniecki> eferuzi: huayra poked me about your case, and I jumped to bugs. we're delaying it :( I'm trying to see how can we unblock the process and get sw-TZ back on track
<eferuzi> we had planned to do a conference this juni as i will be in Tanzania for two weeks
<eferuzi> but we have had to wait till you accept our work
<zbraniecki> eferuzi: I'm syncing back with the team on your case and I'll try to give you the status update by today
<asac> cool
<eferuzi> zbraniecki: what is the issue as its becoming very difficult  to motivate the team to do other projects as we had invested all we had on firefox
<zbraniecki> eferuzi: I totally understand that. and I believe that we should not let the things block your team from getting firefox builds
<eferuzi> we will appricate,
<eferuzi> zbraniecki: i have sent the local builds out and have done some reviews based on the reviews.
<zbraniecki> eferuzi: apologized for the delay to your team. I'll do my best to push it forward now
<asac> from reading the mozilla bug 300754 the kilinux team basically agreed on providing feedback. doesnt read like they want to keep the lead on it
<zbraniecki> yes, I saw your latest updates
<zbraniecki> asac: well, there are still two localizations that are extremely uncompatible
<asac> but i dont know what goes on behind the scenees of course
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 300754 in Registration & Management "[sw-TZ] Kiswahili Firefox localization (Kilinux Team)" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300754
<zbraniecki> I'll provide you all an email with the status update once I get my team back online (some of them dare to sleep now... americans ;))
<asac> zbraniecki: so the one you attached is from kilinex?
<asac>  sw-TZ updated to latest Fx3.5   (502.74 KB, application/octet-stream)
<eferuzi> i will be in Tanzania from the 21st June - 5th July I have some locales for about 10 languages i want  to work on and I wanted to use use this time to also push Firefox into the rural areas
<asac> 2009-04-06 16:26 PDT, Zbigniew Braniecki
<zbraniecki> asac: depending on which one
<asac> ?
<asac> well last two attachments not submitted by Emanuel
<asac> anyway. i am out of this game ;) .... ENOBACKGROUND ;)
<eferuzi> asac: we sent out the words that we not in the Kilinux glossary so that they can look at them. The ideas was to do work and UDSM will do the QA
<eferuzi> so i created a list of all the words that were new or different from what UDSM had and emailed it it to them
<eferuzi> i have been waiting for the respond but nothing has come through.
<asac> what is UDSM?
<eferuzi> that KILINUX (Unversity of Dar Es Salaam)
<eferuzi> zbraniecki + asac: i agree that may be the work we did is not the best swahili there is
<eferuzi> but if we do not make it available for Swahili speakers them we will not know
<eferuzi> so what tzLUG suggested to Kilinux is lets release it and the improve as we go along as it will take a while before the words are approved by the Tanzania Swahili Board
<eferuzi> its a long chain of events before we have just one word approved
<asac> eferuzi: approved by whom? UDSM?
<asac> what does "approve a word" mean?
<asac> is that a newly invented word for an otherwise not existing term
<asac> or just about choosing one out of many existing/established translations?
<eferuzi> it mean that say we say the word "plug in" as to translated to swahili
<eferuzi> we do not have that word in Swahili
<eferuzi> so what we would do is we would coin a term  and translate
<eferuzi> as it stands the Kilinux says that these words have to be sent to the Swahili Board
<eferuzi> and I totally agree with them
<eferuzi> but the issue is that takes them a long time
<asac> true
<eferuzi> and i told them we can not work like that
<eferuzi> we need speed as we have a lot to localised
<asac> so couldnt we keep the ones that currently have no translation in english?
<eferuzi> say that again
<asac> at least here in germany, we dont translate all new computer words, but keep them until something else evolves
<eferuzi> i do not get you
<asac> i mean, there is no such thing like a board that tries to approve new word inventions
<eferuzi> we can do that too
<asac> instead they listen for what is used most
<asac> and then standardize it
<eferuzi> but in the tzLUG team we have language students that assist us with the localization
<eferuzi> that is what i wanted to to
<asac> well. i am just curious how your language evolves
<asac> for instance, france has a board and they really try to enforce new french words for lots of new terms
<eferuzi> but the Kilinux team says that words have to approved by the Swahili board
<eferuzi> we have something like that in Tanzania
<eferuzi> only that its a long process
<asac> eferuzi: so simple question. if you talk with someone on the street about those things. what word are you using?
<eferuzi> and you have to beg people to do that
<asac> and did you ever experience, that suddenly a new word was invented and then everybody started to use that instead?
<eferuzi> it looks like you and i work exactly tha sam
<eferuzi> what we did when a word was new
<eferuzi> we would ask people on the street
<eferuzi> what it is
<eferuzi> for example
<eferuzi> we have a word like memory stick
<eferuzi> if we to translate it will be "fimbo ya kumbukumbu" but in the street is know as flashi
<eferuzi> and we would go with what the people are already used to
<asac> zbraniecki: Adi Roiban aka adi at roiban dot ro is the RO translator that pointed out the RO difference (in case you want to give him a shot before talking to your ro translators
<eferuzi> but then we would be stepping on Kilinux Team as they want all words to be approved by the board and that requires money and time which tzLUG we do not have
<eferuzi> but we can do the work the best we know how
<eferuzi> i will from him and email and get his wisdom
<eferuzi> i think this is why it took Kilinux so much time to do the translation
<eferuzi> i opted for lets do it now and review it over time. that way we make Firefox popular and get some feedback
<eferuzi> as oppose to wait till we have all words approved, which will never happen as new words will continue coming out.
<andrew_sayers> I'm interested in working around the issue with Flash not inhibiting the screensaver, and I was told it was better to come and ask you guys rather than just firing off patches.
<andrew_sayers> (Of course, this was *after* firing off said patches)
<andrew_sayers> Is there any interest in this idea, and what's my best course of action at this point?
<asac> andrew_sayers: were you the one requesting for the ubufox merge?
<andrew_sayers> Yeah, that's me.
<asac> cool. sorry that i didnt reply yet. and thanks for prodding us here
<andrew_sayers> Sure, just so long as I haven't made some horrible faux pas :)
<asac> andrew_sayers: so ... are you still thinking that your approach is something that can be done in a fashion that rocks?
<asac> or did you get new ideas in the meantime?
<andrew_sayers> If there's interest, and the basic implementation doesn't make you throw up, I'd look for ways to make it more fine-grained, yeah.
<asac> well. we always want to improve things. if this can be done in a good way, we should at least discuss it. so whats your latest idea ;)
<andrew_sayers> Well, I'm mostly thinking about ways to better decide when to inhibit the screensaver.
<andrew_sayers> For example, I assume it's possible to detect when FF is active and not minimised?
<andrew_sayers> I'm not aware of any way to detect when Flash is playing fullscreen, but that would be a good test if it's possible.
<asac> andrew_sayers: so i think one way to see if its full-screen is to find out the X window
<asac> and then query the properties through an X call or something
<andrew_sayers> I tried that with xwininfo, but it didn't seem to be reliable.
<asac> andrew_sayers: unreliable in which way?
<andrew_sayers> asac: I'm rechecking, but my memory was that it would report the wrong geometry at times.
<asac> andrew_sayers: maybe there is a different property than geometry that indicates full screen?
<asac> fta2: so how about punching en-US.xpi into -dev package too ;)
<asac> currently it always gets eaten by launchpad ;)
<asac> or do we need a special -data package for that?
<fta2> eH?
<fta2> lack of context
<andrew_sayers> asac: Hmm, I think maybe npviewer.bin opens two windows, and you need some magic word to get the geometry for the second (fullscreen) one.  Assuming it takes some time to get this working right, what would be the best way to update you?
<andrew_sayers> (Updates may be of the form "this patch would depend on x11-utils" :s)
<asac> fta2: we export en-US.xpi for launchpad rosetta as  translation template (e.g. the lp-export...mk magic from mozilla-devscripts)
<asac> fta2: however, this is not put in any package (only automagically uploaded on official builds)
<fta2> asac, i remember now. it's only needed for the PPAs, right?
<asac> its needed for those who want to do something with that xpi
<jcastro> asac: playing email tag with gears folks, but I am close!
<asac> you cannot even download it from launchpad unless you download the full trnaslation pack (which is 1G or something=
<asac> jcastro: thx
<asac> for doing this ;)
<jcastro> no worries man, my job. :D
<jcastro> fta2: the upstream chromium snapshot has working drag and drop for bookmarks, I was able to arrange my toolbar how I wanted and then move back to your build
<andrew_sayers> asac: looks like the only way to detect fullscreen is by writing a bit of C, or by depending on a package like x11-utils/python-xlib.  Both fine by me, but probably a hassle for you :)
<andrew_sayers> Also, do we want to think about playing a Youtube video in not-fullscreen?
<fta2> jcastro, do you mean my build is not capable of doing it directly?
<jcastro> fta2: this was last night, so I don't think so, but they have builds kicking off every few hours
<fta2> jcastro, dailies are not enough for you? you want a continuous build? :) i guess the lp guys will kill me
<fta2> and i'd need 1 TB of quota
<jcastro> fta2: no I only needed it for that one feature, I'm good.
<jcastro> once I got my bookmarks organized I went back to your build, but I suppose it will catch up today
<fta2> most probably, tell me if it doesn't
<gandi> asac: ping
<fta> asac, ia32?
<micahg> I found a rendering bug in FF3.5
<BUGabundo> just one ?
<BUGabundo> you aren't trying hard enough! stop slacking
<BUGabundo> :))
<micahg> BUGabundo: I've been using it for 4 months with almost no issues
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> I stop using it 2 or 3 months ago
<micahg> I was working on a project with a PNG that renders funny and was ready to blame it on my fglrx drivers
<BUGabundo> now using 3.6
<micahg> but someone suggested a browser issue
<micahg> and lo and behold, it's fine in 3.0
<BUGabundo> and 3.6 ?
<micahg> don't know
<BUGabundo> test it
<micahg> I haven't installed 3.6
 * micahg is installing it now
<fta> gwibber's broken, again
<BUGabundo> fta: ??
<BUGabundo> working here
<BUGabundo> let me restart it
<fta> looks fine now
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hadhsg<hhd
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.2.0~bzr340-0ubuntu1~daily1
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193784/
<BUGabundo> daily ?
<fta> yep but it's fine now
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug is in FF3.6 also
<BUGabundo> micahg: upstream it !
<micahg> yeah, I have to add it to LP first
<micahg> then I can upstream it
<BUGabundo> naaaa
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> hm, 6 crashes in cpyfakemstat64 (f=0xffddb6e4, st=0x0) at ../communicate.c:210
<fta> the question is now why..
<BUGabundo> on gwibber
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> no, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27765299/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.188.0~svn20090610r18068-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> trying to debug http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27761142/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.188.0~svn20090610r18068-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> (crash in libfakeroot-sysv.so)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-12
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 196405039 2009-06-04 02:25 chromium-browser_3.0.184.0~svn20090604r17576.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 219102612 2009-06-11 19:07 chromium-browser_3.0.189.0~svn20090611r18169.orig.tar.gz
<fta> +12% in 1 week! grrr
<BUGabundo> fta: enjoyed that dent from me !!?
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> can't you make those get slimmer instead?
<fta> which one? i can't read everything you write
<BUGabundo> I'm fat enough! don't need more height !!! eheh
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/5204204
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 381135135 2009-05-30 19:08 chromium-browser_3.0.183.0~svn20090530r17289.orig.tar.gz
<fta> i already trimmed it a lot
<fta> but it's growing again
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 305833390 2009-03-04 20:06 chromium-browser_2.0.168.0~svn20090304r10900.orig.tar.gz
<alexbodn> hello friends. i wish to build the new lp packages for xulrunner-1.9.[12]. where should i download the upstream sources?
<ripps> fta: ping?
<ripps> fta still not around?
<fta> asac, *sigh* http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-tarball.png
<fta> ripps, hi
<BUGabundo> bons dias!
<ripps> fta: yo, I've got a couple issues and questions about ppabot
<BUGabundo> fta: it just keeps growing
<fta> alexbodn, what do you mean? apt-get source xulrunner-1.9.1? or the upstream vcs?
<asac> fta: hi
<asac> so ia32 is broken
<asac> it kills flash
<asac> chromium works though
<fta> asac, hm
<asac> but its not the modules
<asac> i tried removing gail (which is the only one added)
<BUGabundo> ahhh that's why I have no sound on flash again
<fta> BUGabundo, no
<BUGabundo> no ?
<BUGabundo> ohh
<asac> its only in ftas staging thing
<fta> BUGabundo, you're not using my staging ppa, are you?
<asac> and it breaks flash completely ;)
<asac> e.g. no flash at all
<asac> not just sound
<ripps> daily.sh seems to keep dying after pulling the source, and then it won't upload. I have to do it manually using update-pkg and sync-ppa, one package at a time. Even when I delete all the $package.head.* it still gives me trouble. Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<ripps> The manual method updates the orig.tar.gz, but it won't copy my debian/ changes to the other distro ppas.
<BUGabundo> fta: who knows. I'm everywhere
<fta> ripps, update-pkg creates the orig tarball, sync merges your debian/ and pushes
<fta> ripps, please paste me what you see
<fta> (i should really improve logging)
<ripps> but sync is merging the ppa's it, keeps giving me an error about the branches have diverged, merge than pull
<ripps> *sync isn't
<asac> oh dear ... i dont feel good. not sure what kind of flu is it, but it aint good
<BUGabundo> asac: hope not A flu!
<BUGabundo> don't join the other 28k
<fta> asac, got that last week-end. sore throat and fever. feeling better now
<asac> i am not sure what it is
<asac> but i feel really bad
<fta> ripps, diverges in d/control and d/changelog are ok, the bot deals with that
<ripps> fta: but than why is quitting out after it gets one of those
<fta> it should say something before quitting. please show me :)
<ripps> fta: http://pastebin.com/f55b817e4
<fta> hm, bzr is not good at reporting either.
<fta> i think i know. you trashed your .ppa branches locally right?
<ripps> fta: yes
<fta> you should never do that as the main .ppa is on lp. (not the .ppa.dist)
<ripps> Tried starting fresh
<ripps> I've never setup a launchpad .ppa
<ripps> Do I need to do that?
<fta> i mean a branch called something.ppa
<ripps> It said that the ppa field was optional, and it just pulls the debian packaging from the lp
<fta> or .daily in my examples
<fta> look at your code page on lp
<fta> the same account as in you dput target
<fta> youR
<ripps> ohhhh, I didn't check there, becuase my debian comes from the gmpc-trunk repo, while I've been dputting to my personal staging ppa under my account.
<ripps> I didn't realize it created code repos under the owner of the ppa
<fta> iirc, you can add --fix to update-pkgs just once
<fta> it will push to lp with --overwrite, which is what you need
<ripps> fta: do I have to do that everytime I update my debian packaging on the gmpc-trunk repos?
<fta> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-scripts/annotate/head%3A/README#L13
<fta> no
<fta> if you never trash your branches, you should never have to do anything
<ripps> fta: I only started deleting them because I couldn't get them to update with new versions
<fta> you must not uncommit either after the bot saw an update
<ripps> Okay, ok, this was probably my bad
<ripps> I have another issue: patching
<fta> ?
<ripps> I maintain backports of a single package, but some distros have different packages which require a patch to work with a different package, is there some way I can implement a method to patch only for a particlur distro (such as karmic) but not the other distros?
<fta> hmm.. in the mozilla packages, we do that in d/rules with some tests. we can't do conditional patching directly with quilt/dpatch
<fta> there's nothing the bot can do here. it's more about the way buildd works
<ripps> Hmm... I'll have to take a look at them
<ripps> Okay, another one
<ripps> At the current time, since I use git branches I need to append the version string with a date to make update properly (git hashes don't follow an incremental manner) so is there some way for the bot to detect that package is identical to one I uploaded yesterday? It seems dumb to upload and build a package everyday that only sees updates every other week
<ripps> but I still allow me to do manual updates in case I fix something in the debian packaging
<fta> get the date from upstream
<fta> don't use localtime
<BUGabundo> fta: what was that all about?!?
<ripps> you mean pull the date from git log?
<ripps> ... I hadn't considered that, thanks
<fta> ripps, yes
<fta> ripps, http://paste.ubuntu.com/193333/
 * ripps is going to need to update all his packaging repos now
<fta> :)
<fta> BUGabundo, sub-minute gwibber
<fta> 	REV=`git log --pretty=format:%cd~%h --date=short -1 | tr -d -` ; \
<fta> 	VERS=`perl -pe 's/,/,\n/g' api/raw.json | grep '"version":' | cut -d\" -f4 | sed -e 's/\([0-9\.]*\)/\1\~/'` ; \
<fta> 	VERSION=$$VERS~git$$REV
<fta> gives me 3.0.0~b1~git20090514~a32353b
<fta> that's yui3
<BUGabundo> fta: ahh that is crazy! I was talking about communication integraded!
<ripps> fta: your method seems much cleaner than mine...
<ripps> :\
<asac> cool. this is ffox 3.5 thing is really going to be final soon i have the feeling ;)
<andrew_sayers> asac: we talked yesterday about disabling the screensaver when Flash is on.  I'm almost done with a C app that disables it when npviewer.bin is fullscreen, without interacting with FF at all.  Where would be the best place to aim such a workaround?
<BUGabundo> andrew_sayers: can you fix other players too ?!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<andrew_sayers> Other players?
<BUGabundo> getting tired of totem allowing power manager to DIM the LCD
<BUGabundo> andrew_sayers: joking! another bug
<asac> andrew_sayers: good question. maybe nspluginwrapper itself?
<andrew_sayers> BUGabundo: Ah, okay.  I've just come from fixing Kaffeine, so for a moment I thought you were reading my mind :)
<andrew_sayers> asac: Fair enough.  Who do I talk to about that?
<asac> andrew_sayers: for ubuntu you can talk to us. Jazzva has kind of the hat on for nspluginwrapper.
<andrew_sayers> asac: and are you interested in getting the previous patch going, to try and detect non-fullscreen video?
<asac> if you think its something that should go upstream, we can try to submit it for you
<fta> jcastro, chromium now has minimize/maximize/close when the system bar & borders are off :)
<asac> andrew_sayers: i have the feeling that the previous patch will be kind of flaky
<fta> +buttons
<asac> andrew_sayers: so i am interested, just wonder if it can be done in a stable fashion
<andrew_sayers> asac: can you qualify "flaky"?  Do you mean that the heuristic it's using is inaccurate, or that the implementation is immature?
<asac> andrew_sayers: flaky in the sense that the implementation will be hard to become mature
<asac> most likely because the heurisitic is hard to get right
<asac> but then. i have to check the latest code to understand more on this ;)
<andrew_sayers> Yeah, agreed.  Do you know whether Flash disables the Windows screensaver for non-fullscreen videos?
<asac> andrew_sayers: how about this: we get a nspluginwrapper thing into the package and when this works i can try to find some adobe contact and bug them about their plans for fullscreen + screensaver
<asac> andrew_sayers: i dont think flash disables any screensaver atm
<asac> (but could be wrong)
<asac> andrew_sayers: how is that npviewer code run? is that a daemon running in user session or what?
<andrew_sayers> I'll go and have a look at Windows later.  Good plan though, I'll be back once I've figured out how to get DBus working in C.
<asac> andrew_sayers: ah cool. so this is a dbus activated service?
<andrew_sayers> Ah, no.  It would continuously poll X, looking for instances of npviewer.bin with fullscreen properties, then send a DBus message to inhibit the screensaver.
<asac> andrew_sayers: if you want to use gobject its simple. if you dont, check out the gdbus lib available on moblin ... it gives you gmainloop integration without the gobject overhead (so plain glib)
<asac> hmm. gdbus is currently nto available as a git tree anymore
<asac> too bad ;)
<asac> its in connman though if you want to take a look. we will make a top level package out of it soon
<andrew_sayers> I've got a glib example I'm working from, it's just the avalanche of new things that's slowing me down :)
<asac> http://git.kernel.org/?p=network/connman/connman-gnome.git;a=summary
<asac> andrew_sayers: yeah. but the glib example probably uses glib-dbus
<asac> and _that_ is using GObject stuff
<asac> gdbus is more light wait ;)
<andrew_sayers> Ah, right.  Good thing I came here first then :)
<asac> anyway. if you just want something to send a call, go whatever you find first ;)
<asac> andrew_sayers: its not a general problem. just that some (including me), doesnt like to use GObject unless i develop an app that needs GObject
<andrew_sayers> Yeah, agreed.
<asac> http://git.kernel.org/?p=network/connman/connman.git;a=summary
<asac> sorry the other was the wrong one
<asac> if you want to use that you can just copy the files to your own tree for now
<asac> http://git.kernel.org/?p=network/connman/connman.git;a=tree;f=gdbus;h=7f2feded81c57833cbea6a8a8610a221ac2f960c;hb=master
<asac> we will make a lib from it asap
<andrew_sayers> Okay, so I'll have a go with gdbus, and get back to you in a bit.
<BUGabundo> did I read "continuously poll X" ??
<andrew_sayers> BUGabundo: More precisely, examine the properties of every X window every (say) 30 seconds.
<BUGabundo> andrew_sayers: ever run $ powertop ?
<BUGabundo> want me to kill you next?
<BUGabundo> polling is bad!
<BUGabundo> listen on status change is good
<andrew_sayers> How do I do that, for X properties?
<fta> gnome 317982
<ubottu> Gnome bug 317982 in User Interface "Notification icon redundant when applet is used" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317982
<fta> gnome 324114
<ubottu> Gnome bug 324114 in User Interface "Minimize to nothing (no tray)" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324114
<fta> gnome 331019
<ubottu> Gnome bug 331019 in User Interface "Show notification when unfocused but not minimized" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331019
<fta> hmm
<BUGabundo> fta: what's all of that?
<BUGabundo> andrew_sayers: don't ask me... I don't even code!
<BUGabundo> I just bash stuff I think its bad, and file bugs on stuff that doesn't work
<fta> BUGabundo, some rhythmbox bugs
<BUGabundo> talking of bugs....
<fta> BUGabundo, you should code, you would dent less then ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: I never managed to file that bug on NM opening the 3G assintant when there's an account For All users
<BUGabundo> fta: ahahahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> the day I start to code, I'll double Linux code lines !
 * BUGabundo now that deservs a dent
<micahg> asac: they seemed to fix a lot of bugs in the FF3.0.11 release
<fta> *sigh* rhythmbox seems alive to me: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2009-May/msg00089.html
<BUGabundo> it was never dead!
<BUGabundo> just in coma
<fta> BUGabundo, please don't use that: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2009-May/msg00038.html   :)
<asac> BUGabundo: there is a bug open for that
<asac> i dont know the number though
<BUGabundo> asac: for what?
<micahg> asac: is it worth going through the 67 or so bugs fixed in 3.0.11 and seeing if we have corresponding issues in LP?
<fta> asac, mozilla 497807
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 497807 in General "segfault upon application startup" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=497807
<asac> BUGabundo: for 3g wizard opening eve if there is a system connection
<BUGabundo> ahh great
<BUGabundo> fta: * Last.fm submission protocol v1.2 (including the 'now playing' feature)
<BUGabundo> err that's dead too...
<asac> fta: not sure whats up with him ;)
 * micahg whistles off in the corner
<asac> micahg: if you can look through those 67 bugs that would be cool
<asac> but i think most issues are not filed inlaunchpad
<micahg> My guess is quite a few are w/out upstream labeled
<micahg> if you don't think it's worthwhile, work on normal bugs
<micahg> one bug thing I noticed was the bookmarks fix
<micahg> I think we have a few bugs for that unconfirmed
<asac> micahg: yeah. so you can definitly do that
<asac> micahg: set them to fix committed
<asac> we will release .11 today
<micahg> ok, I'll try this weekend
 * micahg needs sleep now :)
<micahg> is this prime time for Europe?
<BUGabundo> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<BUGabundo> Fri Jun 12 12:01:02 WEST 2009
<BUGabundo> humm now that I notice. its almost lunch time. and I did nothing today, other then filling a few bugs
<BUGabundo> damn
<micahg> oh, I found this weird color bug for ati x86_64 systems
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> the one from yesterday?
<micahg> yeah
<BUGabundo> can I set Ctrl-Q to not close Firefox?
<micahg> mozilla bug 490537 if anyone's interested
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 490537 in GFX: Color Management "Colors in some PNG images are severely wrong" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490537
<BUGabundo> I keep hitting both ctrl-w  and ctrl-q
<micahg> i'm off to bed
<BUGabundo> http://xkcd.com/596/
<ripps> fta: I have a package called gmpc-plugins that contains 20+ individual repos most git, one is hg. I want to use method so that the package will only update when one of the repos changes, otherwise It'll build 20+ plugins everyday, pointlessly
<fta> hmm, tricky
<fta> manually, how would you check that?
<fta> ..that an update is needed
<ripps> fta: in the past I've used a method of running a script that would compile a changelog based on the date the package was last created and what changes have occured in each repo.
<ripps> I might be able to adapt that script to check if any changes have occured, if the script doesn't create any output, then no update
<ripps> fta: can you create functions in rules files?
<fta> ripps, yes, sort of. you can use "call", but it's not trivial. it's often easier to just run an external script
<fta> ripps, http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Call-Function
<fta> you probably want an external script here
<fta> but if you do your get-orig-source well, with a good cache, you should not need that at all. the bot could just update the branches from your cache, pack, and detect the filename is the same so no need to push anything
<fta> (assuming the packaging branch is the same too)
<fta> ripps, ^^
<fta> ripps, do you poll random snapshots for all those branches, or do you have a master branch pointing to specific revisions of each branch?
<fta> -poll+pull
<asac> too bad kaze crashes after xul 1.9.1 respin
<asac> kazehakase it is
<asac> anyway ... lunch now
<ripps> fta: http://pastebin.com/f3f347531
<fta> i see
<fta> the problem with that is there's no way to replay it. i mean, if i re-run get-orig-source to recreate the tarball, i'll probably end-up with a different thing.
<fta> would make sense to group all those branches in a common branch, and use that branch for the tarball, so you have just one version & rev id
<ripps> fta: how do you mean?
<fta> ripps, you create an empty dir/branch, pull all your branches in there, commit, and teach your get-orig to pack that. the next day, your get-orig updates all the branches inside, commit, if there's something new, you have a new revision for the bot to use, otherwise, the bot will just pack and realize there's nothing new.
<ripps> fta: right now, I have my script need to fetch the repos stored in code branch.
<fta> your problem is that you need a unique rev-id to avoid unnecessary updates
<ripps> fta: I think I already implemented that. My gmpc-plugins branch contains none of the git/hg repos. It only has the autogen.sh, configure.ac, makefile.am, and fetch.sh. fetch.sh is what pulls all of the repos locally.
<ripps> so... branch from gmpc-plugins, fetch, than push to gmpc-plugins.fetch?
<fta> if you already have that, it's easy. you may want to export it somewhere, so others could use ut
<ripps> I think I get it, because bzr commit will only allow a commit if there's changes, so the gmpc-plugins.fetch will be the one I store the rev id, and it'll only update when packages have actually been changed
<ripps> Then I just use bzr$REV
<fta> yes, i would do that in bzr. empty branch at the start with .git & .hg in bzrignore, the clone/pull/update/whatever the sub branches, bzr commit. done
<fta> -the+then
<ripps> so... the whole get-changes script I made, I don't need it :\
<fta> lol
<ripps> put '*/.git' and '*/.hg' in .bzrignore, correct?
<asac> just .git
<fta> yep, something like that, so you're not committing that to bzr (and getting false positives)
<asac> i think
<asac> you can use bzr ignore path/to/file/to/ignore
<asac> that will auto add stuff
<fta> asac, ready to experiment yourself with the bot? :)
<asac> nope ... i am most in the sick bay ;)
<asac> just waiting for a call i have in 1h to exit computer
<asac> not yet sure how i can speak there given that i cannot even breath
<asac> but i will really soon
<asac> ffox sec update also has to go out today
<asac> and next week the 1.8 branch together with tbird i would think
 * asac sycs mails to laptop
<fta> asac, please remember to sign the gpg keys someday
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<fta> only got about 15 out of 40
<asac> fta: i definitly will.
<asac> fta: i guess some also sent their sigs to key servers and not through mail
<asac> fta: rnu gpg --recv-keys YOURID
<asac> to grab them in case they did that
 * asac movinng to different room without sun
<fta> iirc, the tool sends emails by default, or emails + push
<asac> fta: yes. but not everybody is using caff
<fta> asac, how do i see my own web of trust?
<asac> fta: signatures?
<asac> fta: gpg --list-sigs fta@ubuntu
<asac> (or KEYID)
<asac> there was a website where you could see your connections
<asac> cant find it right now
<ripps> fta: in gmpc-plugins, when I do a commit without changes, the error bzr throws causes the daily.sh script to exit. How can I prevent this?
<fta> ripps, where is that commit? get-orig?
<ripps> yes
<ripps> I fixed it by adding || and an echo after it
<fta> yep, bzr commit || test $? = 1  or something like that
<ripps> actually, it seems just adding || causes the script to negate the error
<ripps> well, it's my bedtime, I'll see how the packages built when i wake up
<asac> fta: wotsap - OpenPGP Web of Trust analyzer and pathfinder
<fta> asac, i'm filing a bug in evolution. could you tell me if you understand it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194414/ ?
<BUGabundo> you lost me in there
<BUGabundo> what's wrong exaclty ?
<BUGabundo> 554 5.7.1 <first.last@corporate.com>: Sender address rejected: domain use is reserved  ?
<fta> yes
<fta> it rejects the email
<asac> fta: yes. not sure though whats the right behaviour ;)
<asac> but file it upstream and see
<asac> you can also ask on #evolution on irc.gimp.org i guess
<asac> does tbird have the same problem?
<fta> yes
<fta> gnome 585577
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "wrong FROM in the envelope during SMTP negociation when using multiple accounts" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577
<fta> asac, wotsap doesn't even know my key
<asac> fta: did you ever send your key to keyservers?
<asac> gpg --send-keys YOURKEYID
<fta> i sure did, several times, long ago and today
<fta> http://pgpkeys.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xB6EE20E8
<fta> but it looks empty compared to, say: http://pgpkeys.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xEF584970
<asac> fta: yeah. so if you didnt push your key after you added the sigs then thats normal
<asac> probably takes a few days
<fta> i did, to subkeys.pgp.net
<asac> yes.
<asac> will take a bit tilll it goes to mit from there etc
<asac> fta: http://subkeys.pgp.net:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&fingerprint=on&search=0x68E7CD1DB6EE20E8
<fta> oh, better, thanks
<fta> asac, FIREFOX_3_5rc1_RELEASE
<fta> time to revert the branding
<asac> fta: i would prefer to not switch branding until we make it the default .... which hopefully happens before alpha3 or shorly after
<asac> but lets discuss this later. i have to go to dinner now
<sebner> asac: I'm wondering that the progress of TB3 is :)
<fta> asac, are you sure your flash crashes were caused by my ia32-libs?
<fta> BUGabundo, wanna do a kick test? :)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> not now
<BUGabundo> leaving right now
<BUGabundo> ping me tomorrow
<asac> fta: yes. downgrading cured it
<fta> ok
<asac> not sure how to track down what caused this though
<andrew_sayers> asac: I'm finally done with the meat of this C implementation.  If you're still about, I'd like to ask your opinion about licensing, code style, and how/where to upload it.
<asac> andrew_sayers: if its nspluginwrapper specific code, preferably use the same license they are using (or something compatible). for code-style same answer, see what they are doing.
<asac> sebner: i wonder too ;) ... i will gently ask again (next week?)
<sebner> asac: ehehe! :)
<andrew_sayers> asac: you mentioned talking to the Adobe guys about getting it Flash to actually work.  I've put the screensaver bits into a (trivial) file of its own.  If I put it under some permissive license, would it make that conversation easier?
<andrew_sayers> "Here's a bit of C, call it when you like."
<asac> andrew_sayers: it might help, but i think its unlikely; its more about getting them think about it and prioritze
<andrew_sayers> Fair enough - nspluginwrapper seems like the natural place to put it, although it would basically need to be a process (or at least a thread) of its own.
<andrew_sayers> How about I file a bug report against nspluginwrapper, with a patch including the new code?
<asac> Jazzva: there?
<asac> andrew_sayers: lets see if Jazzva is there ;)
<andrew_sayers> Sure :)
<asac> andrew_sayers: in general i would prefer that you prepare a bzr branch and ask for merging. just need Jazzva to tell us whats the current state of our branches ;)
<andrew_sayers> In the mean time, last question: I ended up using the raw dbus code (not gdbus or glib-dbus), but I could only get it to work linking against dbus-glib-1.  Am I missing something?
<asac> andrew_sayers: if you only used raw dbus code then there is something wrong
<asac> you should be able to lnk against just dbus
<asac> dbus-1
<asac> most likely you used gobject ;)
<andrew_sayers> No, just forgot the -1 :)
<asac> andrew_sayers: hehe. pkg-config --list-all | grep dbus
<asac> ;)
 * andrew_sayers adds this to the pile of things he learnt today
<asac> andrew_sayers: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu
<andrew_sayers> Ah, great.
<andrew_sayers> If Jazzva doesn't get back to us, I'll put in a merge request when I've got it all tidy (should be by the end of the night).
<asac> you can just do bzr lp:nspluginwrapper
<asac> err bzr branch lp:nspluginwrapper
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac: here, but busy with school :(... lp:nspluginwrapper is currently the latest nspluginwrapper we have in
<asac> Jazzva: thanks. good luck with getting school done ;)
<Jazzva> yeah... two more exams to go in this month... the next one is tomorrow morning, so hopefully I'll have more time after that :). the exam after that one is in few weeks, and easy.
<Jazzva> asac: if you need anything about nspluginwrapper, just ask, I'll look at chat notifications from time to time...
<asac> exam on sat?
<asac> thats brave ;)
<asac> good luck for that!
<Jazzva> but not the worst... exam on sunday at 8am... had two of those. scary time :)
<Jazzva> good luck with work here :). i'm back to multicast and the rest of that network-y stuff...
<BUGabundo> asac: did the Font changes landed today on hardy?
<BUGabundo> my system fonts is alllllll messed up!
<asac> BUGabundo: font changes? hardy? no clue ;)
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> *everything* is bigger
<BUGabundo> just like during jaunty cycle
<BUGabundo> when we removed the 96DPIs
<asac> BUGabundo: yes, but hardy? i doubt it
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> karmic asac!!!!
<andrew_sayers> asac: this is probably a newbie question, but what do I need to install to clear a "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail@GLIBC_2.4'" error compiling nspluginwrapper on 64-bit?
<andrew_sayers> (And several similar messages)
<asac> andrew_sayers: did you try to build the branch just using "debuild -b" ?
<BUGabundo> asac: any ideas?
<BUGabundo> karmic koala!! LOLO hardy what was i thinking
<asac> 22:40 < BUGabundo> asac: did the Font changes landed today on hardy?
<asac> yeah ;)
<BUGabundo> I know I know
<BUGabundo> you should know better too
<asac> BUGabundo: no. but maybe they loosened the 96dpi thing again?
<BUGabundo> read past the obvj«ious typo
<asac> BUGabundo: what updates did you get today?
<BUGabundo> let me /var/log/apt
<asac> BUGabundo: thats why i was confused ;)
<andrew_sayers> asac: Yeah, same result.  Actually, there's no reason why I need to compile my code in 32-bit mode...
 * andrew_sayers gets back to ugly hacks
<asac> andrew_sayers: we build nspluginwrapper on both: 32bit and 64bit
<asac> e.g. you can also use it on 32bit systems
<asac> so i guess you should just use the host arch
<asac> andrew_sayers: so if i just do bzr branch lp:nspluginwrapper and run debuild -b in it, it works. the __stack_chk_fail thing is some security stack protection feature. if thats an issue you usually do something wrong ;)
<asac> andrew_sayers: heh. so you are right ;)
<asac> Jazzva: nspluginwrapper actually fails to build
<asac> Jazzva: guess karmic regression because of gcc 4.4
<andrew_sayers> asac: Have you got the following packages installed: gcc-multilib g++-multilib libc6-dev-i386 ?
<andrew_sayers> asac: I had to hunt them down and install them by hand.  Wouldn't build before that.
<asac> well, i have all build deps installed ;)
<asac> yeah. they are installed
<BUGabundo> asac: try really really hard to pastebin this
<andrew_sayers> That's weird.  What error are you getting?  I was only getting problems with the extra stuff I've added.
<BUGabundo> and 2 sites are failing to accept 200KiBs of text
<BUGabundo> :((((
<andrew_sayers> (Which might have cleared by now)
<asac> andrew_sayers: well. the error you asked above ;)
<asac> andrew_sayers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194625/
<asac> __stack_chk_fail
<asac> ;)
<andrew_sayers> Ah yeah, with supc++, which I sorted... somehow...
<asac> you remember?
<Jazzva> asac: huh... i have no idea why :)... IIRC I compiled 1.3.0 correctly over here (which still isn't yet in Ubuntu)
<Jazzva> *which isn't in karmic yet
<asac> Jazzva: did you build on karmic?
<Jazzva> asac: yes
<asac> odd
<Jazzva> that's what I'm currently running...
<Jazzva> lemme do another build, just to be sure
<asac> let me try gcc-4.3
<andrew_sayers> asac: I'm using 4.3.3, so that could be it.
<Jazzva> asac: it built correctly again...
<asac> yes. 4.3.3
<asac> works
<asac> but gcc fails
<Jazzva> asac: I have gcc-4.3 also installed... that might be the reason why it's compiling correctly
<Jazzva> and now I removed it, and it still builds nicely...
<andrew_sayers> Jazzva: is your computer 32 bit, by any chance?
<Jazzva> andrew_sayers: it's 64-bit, but with 32-bit Ubuntu installed on it
<Jazzva> (so, I guess that means it's like 32-bit :))
<asac> andrew_sayers: so this build failure is only happening with gcc 4.4 on amd64
<asac> nspwrapper ships something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/194635/
<andrew_sayers> asac: the failure you're looking at, yes.  My error was different in its full context, and is now (seemingly) resolved.
<BUGabundo> asac: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/f.txt
<BUGabundo> grr couldn't sent it to any pastebin so put it on my dropbox
<BUGabundo> uploading now
<asac> andrew_sayers: ok getting rid of the lsb-build cruft helps
<asac> need to do a clean patch
<asac> for now use gcc-4.3
<andrew_sayers> asac: I'm using Jaunty, so that's all I've got :)
<asac> yeah. so you are lucky ;)
<asac> fta: so do we have a ia32 -dev package for gtk?
<andrew_sayers> Unless there's anything else, I'm planning to upload this branch and head off to bed.
<asac> ah there is ia32-libs-dev
<asac> checking that
<andrew_sayers> I've got this to compile, I'll test it tomorrow and upload after Jazzva's exam :)
<fta> asac, should not be needed
<asac> fta: so ia32libs has all the sos?
<asac> ok
<fta> asac, ia32-libs provides all the links now that i fixed it (hopefully for good)
<fta> you still need the regular -dev packages for the headers
<asac> yeah
<andrew_sayers> Okay, the code's at https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-bugs-launchpad-net/nspluginwrapper/flashsaver - hopefully you'll see a merge request tomorrow, once I've finished debugging.
<andrew_sayers> In the mean time, thanks for the help and goodnight :)
<fta> hm, ~rc1 > ~hg... can't do that then
<fta> always the same story when reaching RCs..
<BUGabundo> fta: some one doesn't know their math
<BUGabundo> www.macno.org/denticator.php?user=bugabundo Based on last 1000 dents posted in the last 1 days daily  average is 1000 but excluding days without dents, the average is 500
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> how can I not have dents on the single day it countS?
<asac> Jazzva: commited fix to lp:nspluginwrapper (i think its a fix ;))
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: does nspluginwrapper work on 32bit with ftas ia32libs?
<asac> hmm guess you dont have those ;)
<asac> stupid question actually ;)
<asac> ia32libs on 32bit ;)
<asac> so no. doesnt help :/
<Jazzva> what doesn't help?
<asac> unrelated.
<asac> nspluginwrapper doesnt work with updated ia32libs package
<asac> now that we found that there were issues with the lsb-build duplication stuff i thought maybe the fix for that might have cured it as well
<asac> but its still broken
<Jazzva> huh... I'm sorry I can't help right now :/. I'll try tomorrow (if I don't collapse from the lack of sleep). good luck with that :)
<asac> all fine ;)
<micahg> asac: can I PM you?
<asac> micahg: not good for public ;)?
<BUGabundo> ah??!
<micahg> yeah
<asac> micahg: if thats the case then go ahead ;)
<BUGabundo> since when do we have secrets !!?
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> now I'm curious!
 * micahg doesn't want to embarass others
<BUGabundo> hahah
<BUGabundo> PVT me too... I want to know
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> did asac leave his zipper open ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<micahg> if FF 3.0  just bug fixes and security updates at this point?
<micahg> *is
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> on pre-karmic
<asac> micahg: ffox 3.0 is now getting in even more frozen state
<asac> really just high importance bugs and security issues are going in
<micahg> ok, so if a package has a bug in ff3.0 and ff3.5 should I add 3.5 to it?
<asac> micahg: i am not sure if we really want to do a mass addition of 3.5
<asac> micahg: at least not if there is no chance of upstreaming a bug
<asac> so dont do that for bugs that are not ready for upstreaming
<asac> we did that for 3.0 ... and we will get enough bugs soon enough
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> what if it's upstream already?
<asac> micahg: if its upstream already its good to verify if its still 3.5 and if something changes, comment on upstream bug
<micahg> what about if it's just still present?
<asac> micahg: add 3.5 target
<asac> if upstream bug doesnt have much acitivity you can drop a line that this was confirmed to be still in firefox-3.5
<micahg> ok, but do I need to comment upstream?
<micahg> ok
<micahg> :)
<asac> but if the bug is actively worked on upstream you dont need to do that
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-13
<micahg> asac: just noticed a FF3.5 Series on the 3.0 page
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<micahg> for jaunty
<asac> micahg: oh, btw today there is a security release going out, which means that we should pay extra attention to new bugs
<asac> micahg: for folks reporting regressions
<asac> so if there is something that sounds suspicious and you see it ping me asap ;)
<asac> even if its nothing ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll be on Sat night
<asac> firefox-3.0 and xulrunner-1.9 are the packages
 * micahg is going home
<asac> fta: tarball is broken in ppa?
<asac> tar -C build-tree  -x -j -f mozilla-central-1.9.2~a1~hg20090611r29077-source.tar.bz2
<asac> bzip2: I/O or other error, bailing out.  Possible reason follows.
<asac> bzip2: Broken pipe Input file = (stdin), output file = (stdout)
<asac> tar: Child returned status 1
<asac> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<asac> make: *** [debian/stamp-mozilla-central-1.9.2~a1~hg20090611r29077-source.tar.bz2] Error 2
<fta> got that already, it was bd
<fta> not the tarball
<fta> try manually, it's fine
<asac> sigh
<asac> fta: how do you produce the tarball?
<fta> tar jcvf
<asac> i think its the orig that is broken (for bd)
<asac> i dont think that bd has any business in the inner tarball
<fta> you can unpack it completely manually, so something's broken inside bd, it's neither the file, nor tar, nor gzip, nor bzip2
<asac> ouch
<asac> it really is the inner tarball that is broken when you run it in bd?
<asac> whats that?
<fta> if you dpkg-buildpackage, it's fine, if you bzr bd --merge, it's not
<asac> i went into the failed tree and ran debuild -b
<asac> and it worked
<asac> yes, but how does bd kill the inner cdbs tar
<fta> yep, that's what i said
<fta> maybe it preloads something
<fta> no idea
<asac> so current tarball failed?
<asac> patches do not apply for me there
<fta> i fixed that hours ago
<asac> yes, but i used the tarball in current ppa?
<asac> or did you upload after that?
<fta> i kept the same tarball, just fixed the patch
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> ppas are broken right now, unable to publish files
<asac> yeah . so i probably worked against tarball from yesterday
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i tried what i wante to test now manually ;)(
<asac> e.g. that the patch is non garbage for mozilla bug 473629
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<fta> indeed, it's still valid in today's build of trunk
<asac_> 02:03 < ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in jemalloc "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<asac_> 02:04 -!- micahg [n=micah@24-148-9-11.arm-bsr1.chi-arm.il.cable.rcn.com] has quit ["Leaving."]
<asac_> 02:04 -!- stevel [n=stevel@208.66.65.36] has quit []
<asac_> 02:06 < asac> fta: btw, the build system is now in hardy :)
<asac_> 02:06 < asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<asac_> 02:06 < asac> rather https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<asac_> 02:07 < asac> so cross your fingers ;)
<asac_> 02:07 < asac> !info xulrunner-1.9
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: i pasted what i wrote before i noticed that i was offline
<fta> * micahg has quit ("Leaving.")
<fta> * stevel has quit ()
<fta> <fta> indeed, it's still valid in today's build of trunk
<fta> * asac_ (n=asac@e177162010.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<fta> and thanks
<fta> Jun 10 20:54:54 <fta>   asac, fennec requires xul trunk now, and the build-system is incomplete.. lacks l10n
<asac> fta: yeah. so fennec gave up on making a release any time soon?
<fta> i discussed with mfinkle about that, he said it's probably fixable for 191, but no one did it so far (months)
<asac> fta: also i am not sure i understand the context. if fennec needs trunk then we dont need to update the hardy xulrunner at least ;) as we will need the build from somewhere else anyway
<asac> fta: ok thanks.
<fta> xul in hardy fine as it is. fennec needs some l10n mk files, only in trunk, but that's a different story
<asac> ola ... today i am on a trip, so cu in the evening!
<fta> ripps, i see your daily ppa is all green now. Good. Were you able to do everything you wanted?
<alexbodn> fta: i'm on debian, but i found my way with launch-pad files
<alexbodn> fta, acas: how did you find my bluegriffon packaging script?
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<ripps> fta: I think I've got most things going okay, I'm still running to speed bumps with another set of packages, First, they seem to ignore the $ver~git$release, and trying to manually intiate an update is working.
<ripps> *isn't
<BUGabundo> fta: where do I file bugs on chromium?!?
<fta> BUGabundo, upstream
<BUGabundo> code.g.c/p/c?
<BUGabundo> I want my ctrl+enter
<fta> alexbodn, sorry, i'm no longer interested. I stopped reading your 1st diff where you claimed to be original packager. so, thanks for your work but no thanks. period.
<fta> BUGabundo, follow the wiki page
<fta> BUGabundo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Debug
<fta> there's a link in the 1st part
<BUGabundo> fta: thanks
<fta> BUGabundo, it's just the regular link + a template for linux
<fta> Sorry, the program "firefox-3.6" closed unexpectedly
<fta> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<fta> d'oh!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> fta: my FF 36 is acting up. after an hour so or so start to churm on CPU
<BUGabundo> restarting it fixes it for another hour
<Nafallo> lol
<BUGabundo> not much opened
<fta> my crash was from firebug
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> does it run on 3.5 now
<fta> i'm using it with 3.6
<BUGabundo> okk
<fta> asac, grrr.. bzr add :)
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27874687/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090613r29194%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~intrepid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> well, bzr mv
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=14043
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> asac: not using debian cloack ?
<BUGabundo> s/debian/ubuntu/
<fta> lol http://www.ijg.org/
<BUGabundo> fta: isn't jpeg patent closed?
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.getdropbox.com/gallery/921561/1/Screen?h=6a6906
<BUGabundo> google chrome on mac is color managed
<BUGabundo> on linux it isn't
<fta> well, i guess it will come soon
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.color.org/version4html.xalter
<fta> yep
<asac> hmm. is pulse currently completely broken?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> working here
<BUGabundo> but another user reported probs on +1
<asac> well. i cannot even start pavucontrol :) ... no connnection possible
<asac> odd
<BUGabundo> that happens a lot
<BUGabundo> PA died
<BUGabundo> or something is blocking it
<asac> well. PA is running here in my terminal
<asac> but nothing can connect to pa
<asac> no gnome-sound-properties testsound
<Nafallo> I can see asav
<Nafallo> FAIL
<Nafallo> s/v$/c/
<asac> Nafallo: huh?
<Nafallo> hi
<Nafallo> asac: you can haz njew gajim nau!
<asac> +++-==========================-==========================-====================================================================
<asac> ii  gajim                      0.12.3-0ubuntu1            Jabber client written in PyGTK
 * BUGabundo starts decoder
<asac> that one?
<Nafallo> \o/
 * asac reboots to see if pulse was one time bustage
<BUGabundo> !info gajim
<ubottu> gajim (source: gajim): Jabber client written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 5248 kB, installed size 17952 kB
<Nafallo> !info gajim karmic
<ubottu> gajim (source: gajim): Jabber client written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5399 kB, installed size 18560 kB
<BUGabundo> asac: don't
<BUGabundo> you may not return!
<BUGabundo> asac: changes to grub / grub2
<asac> well returning was easy. sound still broken
 * BUGabundo waves guud bye
<alexbodn> asac, fta. i've seen you called me but pidgin crashed before it showed your text. sorry
<yoasif> hey guys... any chance someone could take a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/359868/+addcomment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359868 in linux "[Acer, inc. Aspire 4530] suspend/resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fta> asac, working on the libjpeg thing we discussed earlier
<fta> asac, it's painful
<fta> asac, mozilla sources are crippled with stuff from nspr (include, types, macros)
<fta> ok, it builds now, but it fails on make test
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-06-14
<RainCT> fta: Hey, are you around?
<fta> RainCT, I am
<RainCT> fta: I'm looking at Prism. Where do those .webapp things come from?
<fta> the ones in the package? from upstream, but they are completely obsolete and should be removed
<fta> my debian/rules is dirty because of all the workarounds to fix their syntax
<RainCT> Yes, I'm wondering if we need such .webapp things or just a .desktop file is enough
<fta> webapps contain several files. icons are a problem for us but json files are good to have
<RainCT> fta: ok, so if we have a .desktop and optionally a .js and we  fetch an icon from the web, we can zip that together and get a .webapp?
<RainCT> (and can those .webapp things be installed in ~/ too?)
<fta> they are in ~/.webapps
<fta> for each webapp, we need webapp.ini (created by prism from the UI), optionally localstore.json (to predefine the window size, etc), the icon (we fetch from the web), all those in a .webapp file or unpacked in ~/.webapp, plus a desktop file (that we must create)
<RainCT> fta: can you send me a sample ~/.webapp dir with some webapps?
<fta> forgot, and a .css (optional)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/195295/
<fta> the icon must be both inside the webapp dir (or file) and in the gnome dir for the desktop file
<RainCT> or using an absolute path in the .desktop file
<RainCT> fta: would you mind dropping me those files in a tarball so that I can see what they actually look like?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/google-maps.tar.gz
<fta> here is it
<RainCT> thanks
<fta> it was part of my initial webapps meta package
<fta> i had some fun doing the css, it's no longer up to date though :(
<RainCT> fta: ok so in the repository we would have, for each web application: 1. <webapp>.desktop containing a [Desktop Entry] section with the actual content for the .desktop, a [Parameters] section for the webapp.ini and an [Icon] section with info from where to get the icon; 2. Optionally, <webapp>.json, 3. Optionally, <webapp>.css.    How does this sound?
<fta> sounds ok
<asac> fta: how are you trying to build it?
<asac> i dont think we should use moz build system for that
<fta> asac, sure, i'm using the original stuff
<asac> what is the original stuff? makefile.gen
<fta> a raw configure and a template called makefile.cfg
<fta> no .in/.ac
<asac> fta: isnt makefile.gen the right one?
<fta> nope
<fta> # Generated automatically from makefile.cfg by configure.
<fta> moz changed a lot of int to int16, it's probably what is making the tests fail
<fta> for me, a int is 32 most of the time, not 16
<fta> asac_, gone?
<fta> asac, asac_: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/jpeg-6b+moz.upstream
<fta> asac, and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/libjpeg6b-moz.dev
<fta> available here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/staging
<fta> i need to check if the mmx/sse2 things work.. not sure with those nspr ifdefs
<ripps> fta: how do you intiate a manual update for ppabot?
<ripps> update-pkg -n isn't working
<ripps> fta: I have an idea for adding changelogs to ppabot, I think it would work if it was added to the ppabot-pkgs-$pocket.conf the same way local_init works. Have the user supply a command to gather changelog info, and then let ppabot inject into the changelogs
<micahg> ping asac
<micahg> nevermind
<micahg> not a regression
<ripps> fta: if you or anybody else here knows how to increment the version using ppabot, I'd very much like to know
<ripps> fta: ping
<fta> ripps, pong
<fta> ripps, what's wrong with -n?
<ripps> fta: yo, I'm still having trouble get another set of packages to work with the ppa-scripts. I've done practically everything, including completely deleting all the branches locally and remotely and starting fresh, but I still can't get it to upload.
<BUGabundo> hi
<fta> ripps, show me
<ripps> fta: Also, I can't get packages to increment to ~ppa2.
<BUGabundo> fta: nice discussion going on on identica about #chrome vs #chomium licence
<ripps> The method you told me about the other day doesn't work anymore.
<fta> hm, it should. please pastebin your logs
<ripps> fta: it's sync, update-pkg -n, then sync -p. correct?
<ripps> *-P
<ripps> Okay, let me start fresh with the mpd packages and I'll post the logs, give me a sec
<fta> nope, no need for -n in update-pkgs, it's just to create a new entry in changelog if the previous one was closed (= released instead of UNRELEASED)
<fta> in rev 105, i've added a -n | --no-tarball-update to daily directly
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts
<ripps> fta: what I really need is a simple force dput option. because while I was uploading some new gmpc packages, I experienced a timeout error while dputting gmpc-plugins, and now it won't let me upload them again. I only got the karmic distro through
<fta> you should have all the files in the PPA dir, just go there and dput manually
<ripps> Okay, I've just re-deleted all the mpd branches locally and on launchpad, and I've deleted any existing mpd tarballs. I'm rerunning ./daily.sh mpd and pastebining it.
<fta> by default, it's in ../ppa
<ripps> fta: except if I run ./daily.sh again, it deletes ppa/, I didn't know It hadn't uploaded until I was already trying to work another set of packages.
<fta> oh ok. deleting ppa/ should not be a problem as the last tarball is still in tarballs/ and the rest is in the branches
<ripps> fta: http://pastebin.com/f4f74aaa9
<fta> something is wrong in mpdscribble's get-orig-source
<fta> #
<fta> # Done (created mpdscribble_0.17+git20090608.b5ed2a0.orig.tar.gz)
<fta> #
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 ripps ripps 56530 2009-06-14 05:42 mpdscribble_0.17+git20090608.b5ed2a0.orig.tar.gz
<fta> #
<fta> TAG = -r
<fta> #
<fta> make: TAG: Command not found
<fta> #
<fta> make: *** [get-orig-source] Error 127
<ripps> fta: okay, I fixed that just now, and I ran daily.sh mpd again, and I uploaded something, but only mpdscribble this time. It didn't even try the mpd and mpc packages that go with it.
<fta> ?
<ripps> that's my response
<fta> btw, you should never have to delete anything, especially branches, it's causing even more problems.
<ripps> well, i figure deleting everything locally and remotely allows me to start fresh, without worrying about something I did that screws the whole system up.
<ripps> The biggest problem with this system (as far as I can tell) is that it's not very happy about any kind of errors. Stupid errors I admit, but they're just making me confused and upset.
<fta> yep, i agree. there's room for improvement there but most of the time, you really need to fix the errors before doing the rest
<ripps> It'd be nice if it would tell me the errors. Sometimes it leaves me scratching my head.
<ripps> So, is daily.sh -n supposed to force a dput update?
<fta> only if there's something new (tarball or packaging changes)
<fta> well, no
<fta> daily -n is just for packaging changes
<fta> it will not run update-pkgs
<fta> it's the same as running sync with all the parameters
<ripps> fta: okay, walk me through, step by step how to force a dput update when there's no changes to the packaging or the tarballs
<fta> hm, the bot is not supposed to do anything in that case.
<fta> why would you want to do that btw?
<ripps> fta: because, it only uploaded mpdscribble.
<ripps> I now it won't upload anything
<ripps> ppa/ only has the changes files for mpdscribble too
<fta> ? it stopped because of an error in mpdscribble, if you fixed that, restart the full thing and it will continue with the other packages
<ripps> fta: I DID!
<fta> if it doesn't, there's something else => pastebin
<fta> i thought my logs were already too verbose, apparently not enough
<ripps> fta: http://pastebin.com/f7177eed3
<ripps> I updated mpdscribble and it uploaded, but mpd and mpd did nothing
<ripps> *mpc
<fta> weird. what was the command you used?
<ripps> fta: ./daily mpd 2>&1 |pastebinit
<ripps> ^./daily.sh
<ripps> It seems to me, it only dputs when it's been flagged as changed. Should I make some kind of appetrary change to mpd and mpc's packaging and see if it does something?
<ripps> fta: Okay, I've got an even stranger one. It didn't upload the orig.tar.gz. The mpdscribble that uploaded failed to build because it only included the debian/ directory
<fta> yep, isnative=1, that's wrong
<fta> i see
<fta> #
<fta>   - compare 0.16 (UNRELEASED) and 0.17~git20090525.ba2cda7-0ubuntu1
<fta> #
<fta>      => isclosed=0 isnative=1
<fta> #
<fta> 0.16 is clearly recognized as a native version
<fta> it should have been 0.16-x or 0.16-xubuntuy
<fta> i guess that if you fix your .head branches to start with a non native version, it should work
<ripps> fta: okay, I'll give it a shot
<ripps> so, replace 0.16 with 0.16-a?
<fta> yep
<fta> native packages are special, they require no merge
<fta> ripps, use 0.16-1
<ripps> fta: woohoo, they're uploading!
<fta> asac, my libjpeg doesn't work at all. it makes apps crash, same error as with make test
<fta> ripps, excellent.
<ripps> Now, how do I correct the botched gmpc-plugins upload?
<fta> ripps, what's wrong with it?
<ripps> Everything worked correctly, but dput experienced a network timeout and canceled the rest of the uploads. I just need to reupload them.
<ripps> The change files in ppa/ are long gone now
<fta> in the logs, you see the dput command, just copy paste it
<fta> it's at the end
<ripps> nothing to repload, there's no more changes files anymore
<fta> hm, the easiest way is to commit something to the packaging branch and resync
<ripps> hmm... perhaps, in the future, I'll make an override file that I just write random crap to when I need to make an a fixed upload. Of course, theirs usually small aesthetic changes I can make to the control file or something to do that.
<fta> ripps, once you get used to working with the bot, you will probably no longer need to do that at all.
<ripps> fta: hmm... something's wrong, it's not building the orig.tar.gz (and the one tarballs/ is old)...
<BUGabundo> no sound on flash! bummer
<ripps> fta: http://pastebin.com/f4a7552e8
<fta> which one?
<ripps> which what? it seems it's not putting the orig.tar.gz properly... I'm not sure what it's doing...
<fta> ripps, is gmpc-plugins_0.18.95~bzr11.orig.tar.gz still in tarballs/ ?
<ripps> fta: no
<fta> did you drop it at some point?
<ripps> fta: didn't touch it
<ripps> there's *bzr8* in there though?
<fta> er..
<ripps> bizarre.. because earlier today I uploaded a bzr11 to karmic...
<ripps> and the day before that I did bzr10 for all the the distros succesfully...
<fta> ok, got it, it's a bug in daily.sh
<fta> last line :P
<fta> i lazily rely on sort to do the clean-up
<fta> but bzr11 < bzr8 according to sort
<ripps> But that shouldn't take place until after the dputting is done. The bzr11 that's made during this run should still exist long enough to upload
<fta> yep but it's ripps3 so you probably run daily at least twice on that tarball
<fta> for now, just recreate it using debian/rules get-orig-source, move it to tarballs/ and drop the old one (bzr8). I'll fix it on my side
<fta> (add -L ... and whatever flag you usually need)
<fta> ripps, fixed in the branch. http://paste.ubuntu.com/195639/
<alexbodn> hello friends
<alexbodn> hi fta, acas
<alexbodn> hi asac
<ripps> fta: there's a flaw somewhere, I tried to initiate an upload of mpdscribble but it won't upload the orig.tar.bz, even though the changes depend on it. It inevitably leads to launchpad emailing me about a missing orig.tar.gz
<fta> ripps, it will only upload the orig if it's the 1st iteration, i.e. ~ppa1, not ~ppa2/3/... and the tarball has to be there when you push ppa1
<ripps> fta: unfortunatly, it wasn't, and since all of the changes in ppa/ are setup not to include orig.tar. I'm stuck until upstream changes the source.
<fta> ripps, you can work around it. either manually, or by cheating in sync-ppa
<ripps> I think I can just manuall run bzr bd in a the karmic directory so it will create a changes with orig.tar
<fta> you can edit sync-ppa, and in bzr_cmds, change ppa2 to use -sa instead of -sd, then change it back
<fta> but i don't not really see this as a bug in the bot, or a limitation. it's a workaround for the bug i just fixed (and probably some destructive trial/errors on your side too)
<fta> hopefully, you'll have everything in place soon
<fta> i need to figure out what i should do with those logs.. create a log file somewhere, send a real email, or something
<fta> ideas welcome
<fta> asac, ^^, you too :)
<ripps> fta: did you read my idea for including changelog support?
<fta> ripps, yes, i have to think about it, but a generic hook would sure be nice to have
<fta> i need to think about which arguments it should receive
<fta> probably the previous version number
<fta> so you can extract the previous rev number
<fta> or the prev date, depending on the vcs, and versioning scheme you used
<ripps> I have to leave for a while, bbl
<asac> fta: can you put you jpeg work somewhere?
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/staging
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/libjpeg6b-moz.dev
<asac> oh found it
<fta> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/jpeg-6b+moz.upstream
<asac> thx
<fta> but it's obviously not ready
<fta> asac, so, what do you think?
<fta> BUGabundo, how?
<BUGabundo> asking me?
<BUGabundo> I know nothing about repositories or bzr
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> a bit OT but if anyone needs it: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<fta> lp already has something to search inside ppas
<BUGabundo> did not know that
<BUGabundo> this one looks nice
<BUGabundo> it as a cload
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> spamming^W µblogging it now
<fta> ripps, you're ppa is green. does this mean you're all set now?
<ripps> fta: yep, i hope so. Copied the good packgages to their proper ppa's in gmpc-trunk team. I'm going to run daily for a few days to see if everything works the way it should, if it works for a while without outside assistance, I'll move move it from my staging ppa to the proper one's on gmpc-trunk
<fta> sounds great
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<micahg> is there a special place to put firefox extension packaging requests?
<fta> the wiki
<micahg> nevermind..found the project
<micahg> there's a FF extensions project
<micahg> I added it there
<fta> i'm not sure anyone would notice
<micahg> people use it
<micahg> last post was 6/1
<fta> i mean, i'm not sure people packaging addons will notice, but maybe i'm wrong
<micahg> ok, well next time I talk to some of the other packagers, I'll check with them if they use it
<fta> good :)
<micahg> just trying to clean up the old firefox package in Ubuntu
<micahg> Where do language requests go?
<micahg> upstream?
<fta> not sure
<micahg> BUGabundo any ideas?
<BUGabundo1> don't ask me !
<fta> BUGabundo is clueless, but he dents a lot ;)
<BUGabundo1> that's me
<BUGabundo1> hey I get offended by that
<BUGabundo1> I'm not clueless
<BUGabundo1> I just know nothing about packaging or mozilla
<BUGabundo1> or code
<BUGabundo1> or the lottery number
<lupine_86> asac: ping ?
<BUGabundo> !ask | lupine_86
<ubottu> lupine_86: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lupine_86> asac: BUGabundo is shepherding me to bug you about, um, a bug ;) - I can reproduce 384493 (wpa-psk with NM and the kde4,3 plasmoid not working)
<BUGabundo> humm KDE?
<BUGabundo> you never mention KDE before
<asac> lupine_86: plasmoid issues are usually because the plasm nm widget has bugs
<asac> so asign it there
<lupine_86> mm, there seems to be an open bug or ten already
<BUGabundo> if they are the same, I guess  you could dupe them
<asac> q
<asac> lupine_86: if there is a triaged bug already use that as the dupe target
<fta> asac, so, jpeg?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-14
<ddecator> micahg: i have sb 2.0.0 guilding atm, but it i'm supposed to go to my friend's house in a few minutes and it won't be done. if he doesn't fail, and it installs fine, then i'll push it when i get back tonight, otherwise i'll figure out any failures tomorrow
<ddecator> s/guilding/building
<ddecator> wow, terrible grammar on my part..
<ddecator> if it doesn't fail...
<ddecator> well, you know what i mean
<gnomefreak> PPA is good for that
<micahg> gnomefreak: he's test building
<ddecator> i thought about pushing to my PPA, but that takes longer overall
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> what is sb? i read it as sm
<ddecator> songbird
<gnomefreak> oh that
<gnomefreak> cant wait for that to be around
<gnomefreak> all builds failed in PPA for a long while
<ddecator> i've had it working on my comp for a while, but i had to update the branch and micah needs to review it
<ddecator> ok, i have to head out, cya
<DASPRiD> take care of your head
<ddecator> of my head?
<DASPRiD> when heading out
<DASPRiD> :)
<ddecator> oh, haha, thanks. cya
<gnomefreak> is that build about the same size as tb ff or most of mozilla apps?
<ddecator> gnomefreak: larger i believe, since it has to include it's own patches version of xr
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, it has its own copy of xul
<ddecator> ok, NOW i'm AFK
<gnomefreak> oh damn.
 * micahg thinks he got it this time :)
<gnomefreak> uploading music onto windows is much nicer than here but that is the only thing i will ever say about windows
<micahg> gnomefreak: at this point, it's unlikely songbird devs will worry at all about using system xul for songbird
<gnomefreak> micahg: hell i thought it was unsupported for a while, some long outstanding bugs
<micahg> gnomefreak: songbird?
<gnomefreak> yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: was never officially packaged for ubuntu
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, just use mpd and be lucky :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: no i mean upstream bugs. plus 1 or 2 of fta's i think it was
<micahg> gnomefreak: PPA broke down about 8 months ago, I thought I could take over, but ended up w/too much to do, ddecator has gotten the build back into shape
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, yeah, well, they abandoned linux as an official  release platform
<gnomefreak> ah well im glad i have wanted to try it for the longest time
<gnomefreak> that is what i may be remembering
<micahg> gnomefreak: hopefully we can get the dailies running again soon
<gnomefreak> hell i would be happy with daily ISOs at this point
<gnomefreak> micahg: how can i upload cds into a folder (its been so long i dont recall how i did it) a couple of years long
 * BUGabundo needs to hog some of asac 100mbs since btaccel went 503
 * gnomefreak steping afk for 1 minute or so but is anyone knows please let me know so i can get started on that tonight
<gnomefreak> k maybe realplayer
<gnomefreak> that was no help
<BUGabundo> nite, you owls
<gnomefreak> !ripping
<ubot4> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<micahg> gnomefreak: k3b can rip
<gnomefreak> micahg: i found sound-juicer i thought it was without the - and forgot what it looked like but after seeing it that is what i have mostly used k3b does as well i have used it but im trying to keep gtk only no qt libs
<gnomefreak> thanks for the suggestion
<micahg> gnomefreak: brasero?
<gnomefreak> micahg: it wont do it will it? take tracks off cd and put them into a folder?
<micahg> gnomefreak: ripoff
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i remember that. adding to list to install
<gnomefreak> ok off to bed while it installs these apps.
<gnomefreak> night
<ddecator> bah, the build failed near the end..
<ddecator> hopefully i just had to set this flag, that'd be surprisingly easy
<ddecator> shoulda guessed it wouldn't be that easy..
<ddecator> sigh, doesn't see the vendor-binaries. i'll figure this out tomorrow with the latest revisions. night everyone
<gnomefreak> why the hell cant i rip a cd
<gnomefreak> i there was maverick PPA for gwibber
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/13/first-chrome-os-systems-made-by-acer-dell-hp/
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> overlays :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good morning, I might need a Seamonkey respin due to bug 593571, I'm checking it out now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 593571 in seamonkey (Ubuntu) "The file jar:file:///usr/lib/seamonkey-2.0.4/chrome/messenger.jar!/content/messenger/am-newsblog.xul cannot be found. Please check the location and try again. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593571
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and while that's building, I'm working on the other stuff (kazekhase and midbrowser)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries. i'm going to have karmic updated to ff3.6.4 today hopefully
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, have you seen a final date for release yet?
<chrisccoulson> i've not seen one yet
<micahg> k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I don't think my browser apport thing is feasible for Maverick, when I update it, I'll mark it defered or whatever is appropriate.  I still want to add a hook for chromium with what evan asked for though
<micahg> s/not feasible/I have no time/ :)
<micahg> but I would like to do it before the next LTS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I also forgot, there's a useless symlink in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.x/ firefox-
<asac> if you click on https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/armel1/+files/clutter-1.0_1.3.4-0ubuntu1~alf5~lucid.debian.tar.gz and firefox asks you and you say "Archive Manager" ...
<asac> does that complain to you about missing helper app?
 * asac feels like there is a dejavu regression
<micahg> yeah, I forgot which bug that is
<micahg> asac: bug 239952
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist (affects: 42) (dups: 2) (heat: 242)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<asac> not fixed? interesting
<asac> i was sure that was fixed by a gnomevfs fix landing upstream a awhile back ;)
<asac> but well :)
<micahg> I think it was a partial fix before, it's sporatic in terms of what files it happens with
<micahg> asac: works in trunk
 * micahg never had time to dig on why
<asac> kk
<asac> could be that the fix didnt make it to 3.6 branch
<asac> which is kinda odd
<asac> might be that i requested landing, but it never got approved or i failed to check it in upstrema
<micahg> asac: if I new which bug it was fixed in, I would request landing ;)
<asac> mozilla bug 444440
<asac> references
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 444440 in File Handling "Unexpected application launched when $HOME/.mailcap contains an entry for the handled mime type" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444440
<asac> mozilla bug 445673 .. .which is fixed
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 445673 in File Handling "mType member of class nsMIMEInfoBase is confusing" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=445673
<asac> hmm but on may 6
<asac> and you saw the fix on trunk in april already
<asac> micahg: is ffox 3.7 still trunk?
<micahg> asac: yes, rename will probably happen soon
<asac> thought that moved to a branch
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> micahg: is our ffox 3.7 package already migrated to non-xulrunner (like 3.6)
<asac> ?
 * micahg thinks when the rename happens they will branch
<micahg> asac: no, I will do that after the backports stuff is done
<micahg> asac: current plan is to use 3.6 for maverick and do the transition for +1
<asac> ah ok
<asac> well. i would think the daily packages should also move to the same approach at least
<asac> otherwise they are not really valuable as they reflect a different build configuration than what we will aim for
<asac> but *shrug* ;)
<micahg> yes, I think it's on the list for this cycle
<micahg> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-mozilla-team-discussion <-- supposed to be for alpha2, but I think I'm going to move most of that to alpha 3 since porting is taking a while
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> kk
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-15
<BUGabundo>  my friends, hope to see you back in a week
<BUGabundo> gonna try to enjoy a full week without you all :D
<micahg> BUGabundo: enjoy :)
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ddecator> wow, i think i figured the failure out..
<ddecator> yup, looks like it
<ddecator> ah, but a new failure, this is fun
<ddecator> alright, trying a possible fix, gonna take care of some chores while it builds, bbl
<ddecator> ok, i have no idea where to look for this one. micahg, you able to help me at all?
<micahg> ddecator: sure
<ddecator> alright, i have the full log, not sure how much we'll need in order to figure out where the error is occurring. let me pastebin some of it
<micahg> ddecator: first, what is this?
<ddecator> micahg: a new songbird failure. the first one was due to their scripts now pointing to xulrunner-1.9.2 and mozilla-1.9.2 directories when they used to point to just xulrunner and mozilla. now i have no idea what is failing. i'm guessing we'll need to look at more than this, but here's the last part: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449925/
<micahg> ddecator: seems like that function doesn't exist
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> that's not right
<micahg> the function prototype doesn't match
<ddecator> which means?
<micahg> ddecator: well, the wrong type of variable is being passed to the function
<micahg> ddecator: first see if the code is from a patch or from upstream
<ddecator> micahg: for what file?
<micahg> sbLocalDatabaseTreeView.cpp
<ddecator> i don't see any debian/patches that make any changes to it
<micahg> ddecator: k
<micahg> ddecator: make a patch that changes token in line 546 to static_cast<const PRUnichar*>(token)
<ddecator> micahg: instead of rv = atomService->GetAtom(token, getter_AddRefs(atom)) ?
<micahg> ddecator: replace token in that line with what I gave you
<ddecator> micahg: oooooooh, gotcha. alright, i'll try that. thanks!
<micahg> bdrung_: can you take a look at my developer app https://wiki.ubuntu.com/micahg/MozillaUploaderApp you sponsored bug 530660 and bug  562789
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 530660 in pidgin-microblog (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[FFe] Replace pidgin-mbpurple with pidgin-microblog (was: package pidgin-microblog (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/purple-2/liboldtwitter.so', which is also in package pidgin-mbpurple 0:0.2.4-0ubuntu1) (affects: 2) (heat: 35)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530660
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562789 in gnome-python-extras (Ubuntu) "No source change rebuild to pick up xulrunner-1.9.2 for ia64 (affects: 1) (heat: 52)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562789
<micahg> ddecator: did the build get any further?
<ddecator> micahg: not sure yet, it just got down with xul-build.stamp, so it shouldn't take much longer to find out
<ddecator> s/down/done
<ddecator> micahg: nope..
<ddecator> the first error mentions a sbLocalDatabaseTreeView.o which doesn't exist anywhere..
<micahg> ddecator: that's what it's compiled into I think
<micahg> same error?
<ddecator> ah, gotcha
<ddecator> micahg: yah, same error
<micahg> ddecator: could be the other variable is the wrong type as well
<ddecator> alright..
<micahg> ddecator: my guess is that'll get fixed tomorrow upstream
<ddecator> micahg: haha, alright, i'm getting too tired to keep working on this anyway. i'll pull the latest build tomorrow, see if that first patch is still needed, then try again. if it still doesn't work, i'll ask the devs
<ddecator> micahg: thanks for the help
<micahg> ddecator: k, np
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone having issues with 3.6.3 and sound?
<fta2> anyone using chromium from universe ? or from the stable or beta ppa (but not dev or daily)
<fta2> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=46439
<fta2> n-m, found the problem
<fta2> bug 584959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 584959 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "flashplugin crashes in chromium with RGBA enabled (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 58)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584959
<al-maisan> a friend is looking for xulrunner-1.9.0 for lucid .. do you know of a ppa with such a package by any chance?
<asac> !time
<ubot4> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac> !now
<ubot4> Factoid 'now' not found
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - are we still planning to roll out 3.5.10 to karmic if we haven't finished the 3.6.4 migration in time (ie, when 3.6.4 is released)?
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to get 3.6.4 in to the PPA for karmic now really
<chrisccoulson> but that would supersede the 3.5.10 update already in there
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: only if there is a dire need to. based on previous conversations, I thought that was not the case
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, i will upload 3.6.4 for karmic this afternoon then once i've given it a bit more testing
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: do we still have basically no idea when 3.6.4 will be released?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i don't think the release is that far away now
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I say try to get karmic and jaunty going like you are. when upstream releases, we'll evaluate the severity of the vulnerabilities and make a decision to publish all 4 at once or just the ones that are ready
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, no worries
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hopefully, all the work that was done on hardy will help illuminate the issues for jaunty and karmic, so they will go faster
<jdstrand> I know that is the case with my testing anyway
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't expect there to be as many issues with karmic and jaunty
<chrisccoulson> i know where to expect all the problems now ;)
<jdstrand> exactly
<chrisccoulson> i'm hoping to have most of karmic done today
<jdstrand> excellent
<chrisccoulson> there's not much urgency for porting xulrunner rdepends in karmic, as 1.9.1 is still supported
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm just looking at the changes that have come from lucid in my karmic packaging branch, and one of the additions is a build-depend on hardening-wrapper. do we want this change in karmic?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: possibly. I recommend you talk to kees though (that is his addition)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, will do. i dropped the change in hardy, as it's not in main there
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> it is desired for karmic, I just don't know if it is appropriate or the right way to do it there
<chrisccoulson> what time zone is kees in? he's listed as away in IRC atm
<jdstrand> PDT
<jdstrand> he should be online in a few hours
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll keep the change for now then
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: that said, you might privmsg him since he may not be working yet but online to answer that queston
<jdstrand> question
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: do you know the status of micahg's work on midbrowser for hardy?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - not yet
<chrisccoulson> (3.6.4 for karmic is in the PPA now btw. i'll do the langpacks this afternoon too)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: are you/ara planning to use the qa tracker for karmic and jaunty?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i think that's the plan
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool. is that all the karmic bits or just ff?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - just ff and ubufox so far
<chrisccoulson> (and xulrunner-1.9.2, but nothing is using that yet)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. would you mind pinging me when all/most of it is in there?
<chrisccoulson> i'm working on the langpacks now, and then the extensions
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can do that
<jdstrand> great, thanks :)
<jdstrand> the ppa is kinda big these days, and it is hard to notice new stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there's a lot of packages in there now
<chrisccoulson> and i'm just about to upload 400 more ;)
<jdstrand> hehe, yeah :)
<jdstrand> I had to write a script to deal with the thing
<fta> asac, \o/  http://sarvatt.com/xorg-edgers/
<fta> jdstrand, which ppa?
<fta> maybe my dashboard could help..
<asac> fta: cool ... so your dashboard already diffused into the commodity market ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> ensure you are getting credits
<fta> there's a tiny sig at the bottom
<asac> add a "Author" info or something to the footer
<asac> ah there it is
<asac> thtas good enough
<asac> fta: http://identi.ca/notice/36355112
<fta> :)
<jdstrand> fta: ubuntu-mozilla-security
<jdstrand> fta: it is a one time thing for the firefox major version upgrade for hardy-karmic
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-security--ppa.html
<asac> what is ?
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
 * jdstrand makes note of that
<asac> fta: you could also mark packages not updated for lets say 90 days by using a light grey background color
<micahg> asac: chrisccoulson: can you look at my developer app please: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/micahg/MozillaUploaderApp
<asac> fta: that way you can use that dashboard to also keep your ppa unrotten
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, i plan to cache the data so i can update faster, and possible make filters
<fta> possily
<fta> possibly
<asac> cool
<jdstrand> micahg: hey, what is the status of midbrowser?
<asac> midbrowser?
<asac> where is that still?
<asac> hardy?
<micahg> asac: hardy/jaunty
<asac> nice
<fta> asac, i wonder if it's possible to do ajax on people.u.c.. or cgis
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, will look at that later when i get a bit of free time
<micahg> jdstrand: almost done w/kazekhase, so haven't gotten to it yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no rush :)
<asac> fta: i doubt it. james freaked out when he found out that someone enabled that even when that was canonical exclusive club
 * jdstrand nods
<asac>  but they couldnt disable because there were serious servives running ... and made a huge effort moving all services off
<asac> so i dont think its even allowed on .canonical.com anymore
<asac> people.canonical.com that is
<fta> too bad, would have been cool to never have to reload
<fta> jdstrand, just added the repositories in the u-m-s dashboard. does it help? it's much bigger so if it's not useful, i'll remove it
<ripps> I want to try and debug something that's been crashing my tabs. Is there a technique to capture errors that crash individual tabs instead of all of chromium?
<jdstrand> fta: I think it is useful that way. thanks
<gnomefreak> there should be a debug command if not maybe run it in term and see what output you get
<fta> ripps, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxDebugging (bis)
<gnomefreak> are ebooks PDF?
<micahg> gnomefreak: they can be
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<fta> most are epub
<fta> i use lrf
<fta> i hate that thing dumping "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions" in my dmesg
<fta> jdstrand, ^^ any idea what's doing that?
<gnomefreak> i think 1.9.3a6 is going to be b1 instead but right now it is labled as a6
<gnomefreak> at least that is what i gather from the emails
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: more likekly is 2.0.0b1
 * gnomefreak confused as to if they will change to b1 after it is posted like it is
<gnomefreak> im just going on what the mailing list says
<gnomefreak> i saved it so i can go over it again
<gnomefreak> Report a Broken Website is being removed
<gnomefreak> from Ff and SM
<micahg> probably because it's usually the website's fault at this point, not FF
<gnomefreak> true. i will read it more when i have time, but it did say there is/maybe an extension
<gnomefreak> 2037 emails to go but no to day
<fta> micahg, didn't you say that you would add the dummy timeout package? or did i dream it?
<gnomefreak> fta: do you know if mozilla-dev* still uses med-xpi-pack package.upstream package.xpi and med-xpi-unpack package.xpi package.upstream for extensions?
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: ping
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: did you know how can i write a transitional package for replacing firefox-3.0 with abrowser in hardy
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: we maintain a delta that is basically change firefox branding to generic "Web Browser", which is essentially what abrowser does
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - so, you want the 3.6.4 upgrade to pull in the abrowser branding by default?
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: yup
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: i want to dump my delta and use abrowser instead
<chrisccoulson> nxvl - so, currently you pull in the firefox package by default, which is just a meta-package pulling in firefox-3.0?
<chrisccoulson> if that's the case, you could just swap the "firefox-branding | abrowser-branding" dependency
<nxvl> we wrote a patch, that basically build firefox using generic branding if netbook was present in the version number
<nxvl> remember, this is hardy
<nxvl> from jaunty and after we just used abrowser
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. yeah, i think if you just swap that dependency around in the 3.6.4 packaging, it should pull in abrowser-branding during the upgrade, rather than the official branding
<nxvl> ok, will try that, thanks
<chrisccoulson> tbh, i wasn't sure whether to backport the abrowser changes when i did the update, but it seems like it might help you a little, which is good
<nxvl> oh, it helps me A LOT
<nxvl> thanks for doing it
<nxvl> only question i've, does abwroser use .mozilla/firefox as the default dir aswell?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it should do (although I never tested that actually)
<chrisccoulson> i'm pretty sure it does though
<nxvl> great then
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: do you know if mozilla-dev* still uses med-xpi-pack package.upstream package.xpi and med-xpi-unpack package.xpi package.upstream for extensions?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i don't think so
<chrisccoulson> oh, it uses xpi-pack, which might be the same thing ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thznkx if i cant get it working ill work on it
<gnomefreak> thanks even
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a  few
<jdstrand> fta: sorry, not otoh
<ddecator> good deal, WebM audio works properly in FF now
<micahg> eagles0513875: what issues were you having w/audio
<eagles0513875> micahg: me being an idiot for some reason the audio to my headphones was turned down
<eagles0513875> all is well
<micahg> eagles0513875: ah, good
<fta> micahg, <fta> micahg, didn't you say that you would add the dummy timeout package? or did i dream it?
<micahg> fta: I said I would after Debian does their thing
<fta> i still need to unbreak ch beta/stable
<fta> oh
<micahg> I guess I can do it locally anyways and just do a merge with Debian when they drop it
<micahg> actually, that's pretty unnecessary
<micahg> fta: k, will try to do tonight, don't know if I'll be able to get a sponsor tonight though
<micahg> fta: do you want to sponsor for me in the morning?
<fta> micahg, i'd love to but i can't, coreutils is in main
<micahg> fta: no, timeout transitional package will be in tct (universe)
<fta> hm, no, it must be in coreutils
<fta> now
<micahg> fta: no, the timeout package will pull in coreutils
<fta> coreutils is the package conflicting with timeout, so it has to do it properly, ie provide a dummy with a higher version
<fta> fortunately, coreutils is already higher
<micahg> fta: for maverick upload, you'll need to change timeout to coreutils when chromium is promoted to main, but this will work for the backport
<micahg> fta: no, you'll be able to depend on timeout in .head and it'll pull in coreutils
<micahg> in maverick at least
<fta> micahg, i plan to drop the testsuite (hence the need for timeout) in the next upload
<gnomefreak> chromium is going to be moved to main?
<micahg> gnomefreak: for maverick (default browser in UNE)
<fta> but in the meantime, i need to unbreak the builds
<micahg> fta: yes, the timeout transitional package will acoomplish that
<micahg> fta: you can drop the or and just depend on timeout
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah
<fta> i'm sure jdstrand will hate me for dropping the testsuite though :P
<fta> micahg, yep, that's the plan. once the dummy is there, i'll return to just build-dep on timeout for the same of the backports until i'm able to kill the testsuite everywhere
<fta> -same+sake
<micahg> fta: k, so can you sponsor in the morning :)?
<fta> well, i still think the dummy has to be in the coreutils src package
<micahg> fta: no, it's not necessary for it to be there
<micahg> fta: all it will do is depend on coreutils
<fta> well, ok then
<micahg> and since chromium is in universe still, it's ok :)
<micahg> nxvl: are the package versions with belmont in them yours?
<gnomefreak> something is leaking :(
<nxvl> micahg: yup
<micahg> nxvl: that's good to know, I usually marked them as unsupported since they're not from the official repos
<nxvl> micahg: all that starts with netbookX is mine
<nxvl> micahg: usually belmont ones is netbook0belmontX, and so on
<nxvl> micahg: but as a general rule, netbook means oems
<micahg> nxvl: yeah, that's good to know, are we expected to support bugs from those?
<nxvl> micahg: mm, kind of, yes, those are the oem-specific packages, meaning, for example all dell mini's that came pre-loaded with ubuntu
<nxvl> micahg: we usually introduce some minor changes, like adding yahoo bar, changin A Web Browser for simply Web Browser
<micahg> nxvl: k, I'll bring it up with the bug squad team so that they're not erroneously marked as unsupported
<nxvl> micahg: we don't touch much the package, just make it fit the small screens and branding stuff
<nxvl> micahg: perfect, if you have any doubts i can check anything you need
<micahg> nxvl: would it be possible to write up a triage escalation procedure for OEM stuff?
<micahg> nxvl: in case we can't change something in Ubuntu or upstream won't fix, what do we do w/the bug
<nxvl> micahg: mmm, let me bring that up in the next meeting to come up with something
<micahg> nxvl: that would be great, then we can get it in the bugsquad documentation and I can bring it up in our meeting on July 11
<micahg> s/11/13
<nxvl> micahg: that's 13 July, isn't it?
<micahg> nxvl: yes
<nxvl> ok, great
<bdrung> micahg: are you active in debian, too?
<micahg> bdrung: I'd like to be, not there yet
<micahg> I'm going to try to reduce the deltas in the package set if I have time this cycle
<fta> chrisccoulson, asac, i'm about to commit something to compress & link the copyright file in chromium in order to gain some space on the CD. i guess it's against the debian policy but each copy (up to 4) is ~1.1MB, now there's only one 130KB file, is that ok?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/450326/
<chrisccoulson> fta - i don't think anyone would argue against a change that saves space on the CD
<chrisccoulson> so i think that's ok
<fta> ok, so it will be in the next daily, and we'll see if it causes troubles
<fta> E: chromium-browser: copyright-file-compressed
<fta> yeah, lintian's not happy
<asac> fta: we have some magic that automatically creates links
<asac> for copyright riles
<asac> that are the same
<asac> we should check that out
<fta> asac, there's nothing for copyright, just changelog
<asac> hmm
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/450337/
<fta> it's not that difficult
<fta> i've limited it to ubuntu, in case debian merges it
<asac> fta: fine with me
<asac> fta: question though is where we gain something
<asac> afaik thats only for final installs ... but those have usually enough space
<asac> for livecd everything gets put into a squashfs ...
<asac> which is compressed on its own, so compressing something might even increase th size
<fta> really? so should i revert?
<fta> well, no, it's useful, if not for the compress, for the links
<fta> i have 3 copies here, that 3.5MB, turned into 130KB
<fta> '+S
<asac> fta: you have three copies?
<fta> yep
<asac> thought normal users just install chromium-browser
<fta> nope, -inspector too (and i have -dbg)
<fta> but lots of users will have -l10n
<asac> yeah, but those are not installed by default
<asac> right. -l10n should have a differnt copyright?
<fta> inspector is, upstream requested it
<asac> whats the copyright of that?
<fta> the same
<fta> well, today it's the same, i have no idea what it should be
<asac> well, i doubt its the same as there are so many code specific licenses in copyright
<asac> ah you say in the package
<asac> so creating lnks is probably sane ... gzipping might be less good
<asac> in livecd its compressed and on alternate installer its in a .deb which is also compressed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-16
<fta> asac, well, let me know if i should revert, or file a bug ;)
<asac> fta: the gzipping is a lintian error ... i thinkwe should backout that part
<fta> i already have lintian errors
<fta> lzma is one of them
<asac> true. but we shouldnt add more ;)
<asac> for mostly nothing
<asac> in the end your call ... but noone does that ;)
<fta> but noone's that big: http://paste.ubuntu.com/450326/
<fta> anyway, enough for today, i'm off
<ddecator> cya fta
<ddecator> wow, it takes an hour for me to pull the sb source and package it into a tar.gz...
<ddecator> dang it, still failing in the same place..
<ddecator> ok, so they changed the directory on the svn server for xr, got that updated so it pulls from the new location, updated the patches that wouldn't apply, but now it doesn't find libnotify. it's past 4am though so that's for tomorrow...night
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/450509/
<asac> fta2: yep. we could check if PKG_DIR is hard depending on DEBIAN_NAME and dont do the replacement if its not
<asac> not sure if everything in chromium is hard depend though
<asac> e.g. ensure that the link is always resolvable if a package is installed
<fta2> asac, re-read the code :)
<fta2> hint: $(filter-out)
<fta2> oh, i see what you meant. it's always a hard depend in that way
<asac> fta2: i would think its worthwhile to improve the snippet so that it either a) does not create a link if the package does not hard depend ... or b) create a hard depend for a package that receives that link
<asac> as a safety net
<asac> who knows if you will remember if you introduce a package that does not hard depend ;)
<asac> and also that code might be useful to be integrated higher up
<asac> like what we do for changelogs
<asac> etc.
 * asac still ponders on that he saw exactly this in some generic place at some point
<fta2> asac, i only link duplicates created by this source package, and they all depend on the main deb (-dbg, -l10 and -inspector need the main path)
<fta2> so if you want to uncouple -l10n, it can have its own copyright file, it will not be a copy
<fta2> -copy+dupe
<asac> right. but do we know that all packages will in future depend on the main deb?
<fta2> i can add an exception variable but it's not needed atm
<asac> fta2: so you said you found the place where we do the current magic with link etc.?
<fta2> yes
<asac> fta2: just saying would be worthwhile to extend that snippet to maybe move that to some generic helper or something at some point
<asac> but its definitly good as it is for chromium
 * gnomefreak thinks i wore sound-juicer out
<gnomefreak> that is disc #4 and it still not reading disks
<gnomefreak> now it works
<chrisccoulson> we need to drop more mozilla extensions from the archive, we still have too many ;)
<gnomefreak> isnt there ~12 extensions
<chrisccoulson> yeah, still too many ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's not too bad actually, but updating all the extensions in hardy, jaunty and karmic is just crazy
<gnomefreak> true
 * gnomefreak not real sure why you would backport the extensions without any security risk
<gnomefreak> it just adds more work
<gnomefreak> i say set up a bot and make a PPA for them
<gnomefreak> be back in a min. smoke
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, we have to backport them to support the firefox 3.6 rollout
<gnomefreak> ah that makes sense
<chrisccoulson> but this is why we dropped a lot of them during the last cycle
 * gnomefreak thinking
<asac> chrisccoulson: we should keep native extensions and those ranking really high in popcon ;)
<asac> oh ... think i already mentioned that ;)
<gnomefreak> i was thinking make a poll or something like that
<gnomefreak> example without knowing other opinions we can drop xul-ext-webfav
<gnomefreak> shouldnt go by popcon alone since it is not enabled by default
<gnomefreak> reason i say drop that is because it has to do with something that we already can do
<gnomefreak> firefox-ubuntu-it-menu  << isnt this already the case when using IT locale?
<gnomefreak> ok nevermind i just read about it
<gnomefreak> i guess this would be a bad time to say "i have an extension that we should package"?
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> all this work and its only for the paid accounts
<gnomefreak> bug 103791
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 103791 in debian (and 1 other project) "[needs-packaging] pcsx2 (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 55)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103791
<fta> crimsun_, hi, are you still working on pulseaudio/alsa-plugins?
<gnomefreak> asac: or chrisccoulson when we push 3.6.* where are we pushing to, proposed or security repos?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, to security
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> they're are bing tested in ubuntu-mozilla-security, so please help testing if you have time :)
<chrisccoulson> s/bing/being/
<gnomefreak> i dont hae anything under Lucid that i can get to at least for a month or 2
<chrisccoulson> kvm ftw :)
<gnomefreak> i am going to ask people to test it :)
<chrisccoulson> coo, thanks
<chrisccoulson> there was an announcement for hardy testers a couple of weeks back. jaunty and karmic aren't quite ready yet, although most of the bits for karmic are in the PPA already
<gnomefreak> did we have to update apturl ?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, there's an updated apturl in the PPA (to move the conffile location)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: cool that should fix this bug :)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it seems you knew about that bug. i posted to it from email than changed the source package on bug and than saw you reported it
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: bug 594864
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 594864 in apturl "apturl installs preferences in the wrong location for firefox 3.6.x (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594864
 * gnomefreak heading for a smoke
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - that bug was specifically for the version in hardy-backports ;)
<chrisccoulson> the version in hardy is being handled through -security
<chrisccoulson> but the version in -backports needs a bug report to fix it
<gnomefreak> why are we backporting it if it is going to be update in firefox uploads?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - there is already a version of apturl in hardy-backports, which needs fixing also
<gnomefreak> oh
<chrisccoulson> but the official version in hardy will be handled through security, so no bug report
<gnomefreak> !info apturl hardy-backports
<ubot4> gnomefreak: 'hardy-backports' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick
<gnomefreak> !info apturl hardy backports
<ubot4> gnomefreak: apturl (source: apturl): Install package with the apt protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 180 kB
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: you adjusting it or should i?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - feel free to do that :)
<gnomefreak> k changin it back
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> i think firefox has a leak
<gnomefreak> fuck
<gnomefreak> it seems its LP thaat is causing the major lag
<micahg> fta: if you're dropping the testsuite anyways, why do we need the transitional package?
<micahg> jdstrand: I'm switching gears to finish midbrowse tonight, kazehakase is not going well, but it's in universe, so I can update later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see planned release is tomorrow for 3.6.4?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, i didn't know that yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: barring any problems w/build7
<chrisccoulson> cool. right, i gotta go and make a phone call, then i will be back to do some more work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: although still looks like they haven't fully committed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<jdstrand> micahg: k
<jlebar> I was wondering what it would take to update the build-dep list for Firefox.  As you can see at https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Developer_Guide/Build_Instructions/Linux_Prerequisites , the current list is a little out of date.
<micahg> jlebar: I think that list is when you use the upstream source as is
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - karmic is updated in the PPA now btw
<chrisccoulson> (although not tested very much)
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to do an upgrade tonight and test everything before we send out the call for testing to everyone
<chrisccoulson> just to make sure most things are still working properly
<chrisccoulson> micahg - those release meetings are on IRC are they?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but you can dial in
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k, thanks. I'll test it in a bit
<micahg> bdrung_: do you need any more info about my uploader application?
<jlebar> micahg, Ah, you mean that the dependencies are what you need to build the version of FF that Ubuntu ships?
 * jlebar isn't even sure where to look to list the packages which build-dep firefox pulls.
<micahg> jlebar: the deps on the Ubuntu package are because of the packaging
<micahg> jlebar: I'm guessing the deps on Mozilla's site are for their source tarball to build with their instructions
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm going to reorganize the priorities on our blueprint since we're busy w/the ff3.6.4 transition and move most things between alpha3 and beta1
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks. i've already postponed most of my other desktop work items to a3
<micahg> I hope I can still get 2 rounds of Debian merges in this cycle
<chrisccoulson> hopefully the 3.5.4 update work will wind down at the end of the week (although there will still be some xulrunner rdepends to port, all of the urgent work will be done by then)
<chrisccoulson> oops, 3.6.4 ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, we stil have to do rdepends for jaunty and karmic
<micahg> jaunty with more priority
<chrisccoulson> karmic is not urgent yet, as 1.9.1 is still supported
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but we have to make sure that they don't break w/xulrunner-1.9.2 on the syste,m
<chrisccoulson> the urgent work really is getting firefox and extensions updated, and making sure all the plugins still work, or are updated
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we can hold off distributing 1.9.2 for karmic for now though, as there's currently nothing using it
<chrisccoulson> it's in the PPA already, but there's nothing built against it yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that won't work since the plugins need to build-dep off of it
<micahg> at least the ones that won't work OOTB with xul192
<micahg> s/xul192/ff364/
<jlebar> micahg, What do you mean that the build deps are because of the packaging?
<bdrung_> micahg: no, i just need time
<micahg> bdrung_: k, no problem, thank you
<bdrung_> micahg: didn't i sponsor more than the two bugs?
<micahg> jlebar: because of the way we package it, we have certain dependencies that upstream might not
<micahg> bdrung_: that's all I could find, possibly more that were superceded
<chrisccoulson> hopefully those should be minimal in karmic, as most of the plugins are just NPAPI plugins rather than using any xpcom
<micahg> bdrung_: I can look a little more
<bdrung_> thx
<chrisccoulson> eg, totem and rhythmbox don't need xulrunner in karmic
<jlebar> micahg, Ah.  That's fine.  What I'm concerned about is the other way around -- dependencies which Ubuntu doesn't have which upstream does.
<bdrung_> micahg: there should be some mozilla releated packages
<micahg> bdrung_: ok, I'll have to find a way to check that then
<micahg> jlebar: there shouldn't be any
<bdrung_> micahg: maybe searching your email archive?
<micahg> jlebar: if you find one, let me know
<jlebar> micahg, https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Developer_Guide/Build_Instructions/Linux_Prerequisites says we need to get a bunch of packages in addition to build-dep firefox.
<micahg> jlebar: like I said, we should have those, if you find one we need that's not on there, let me know
<jlebar> I see.  I'm pretty sure it's missing some.  Let me pull up the lists and see.
<micahg> bdrung_: bug 536877
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536877 in xiphos (Ubuntu) "Rebuild xiphos against xulrunner-1.9.2 (affects: 1) (heat: 34)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536877
<bdrung_> micahg: you tend to have one liners
<micahg> bdrung_: no, I have have some very substantial ones, but asac and chrisccoulson did most of them :)
<bdrung_> micahg: small one are easier to review ;)
<bdrung_> s/one/ones/
<chrisccoulson> heh, i should probably allocate some time to comment on your developer app tomorrow morning
<chrisccoulson> when is the next DMB meeting?
<chrisccoulson> i can probably comment when i run a hardy -> lucid upgrade test after the 3.6.4 updates
<chrisccoulson> my laptop won't cope with much else ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Tuesday, so no rush
<micahg> bdrung_: right :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, tuesday is quite close. i should really do it tomorrow so they have time to review it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I sent the email to the list, but it hasn't been approved yet
<chrisccoulson> i keep delaying my core-dev application too, but i just haven't got time to work on it atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, you'll get Firefox upload rights from the Mozilla uploaders ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've already got firefox upload rights ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think the only thing i can't upload right now is xulrunner
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, well, you should get that then
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be useful
<micahg> I left out any rdepends in main to make the set less controversial
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - firefox-showcase is giving me a headache. for some reason, that slipped through the net in lucid when we dropped lots of extensions from the archive
<chrisccoulson> but, it hasn't been updated at all since jaunty
<chrisccoulson> and doesn't work in karmic and lucid
<chrisccoulson> but does work in jaunty
<chrisccoulson> so, i need to still make it work in jaunty, which means i also need to update it in karmic (even though it doesn't work there), and then do a SRU for lucid to not break the upgrade path
<chrisccoulson> unless you can think of another way around that ;)
<chrisccoulson> unless we just update it in lucid as part of the security update too
<jdstrand> man, that is a bit of a mess
<jdstrand> so jaunty needs it in its update for sure
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is. whatever i do in jaunty will give it a version number newer than karmic ;)
<jdstrand> karmic and lucid are currently broken, so I say fix it in SRU
<chrisccoulson> ok, i can probably do that then
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: just make the version number in karmic and lucid higher than jaunty, target -proposed and all should be fine
<jdstrand> obviously, there will be a few days where it is not fine, but the week wait can probably be bypassed for something that is totally broken
<chrisccoulson> i should have spotted that when i updated it for hardy really. the update in the PPA currently has a higher version than lucid
<chrisccoulson> we should just provide disabled packages in karmic and lucid really?
<chrisccoulson> s/disabled/empty
<jdstrand> firefox-showcase is also not listed in the qa tracker, so I missed testing it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't see it in Lucid
<jdstrand> (I also didn't do hardy - lucid upgrade testing, as others seemed to be handling it, and that can really be fixed after the fact if something went wrong)
<micahg> nm
<chrisccoulson> micahg - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-showcase
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it failed a rebuild test and the binaries dropped from the archive
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: was that disabled packages question for me? I'm saying fix it in SRU and we can maybe hurry up the process there since they are totally unusable now anyway
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm going to do an upgrade test tomorrow morning, to hopefully catch any more of these issues that might be lurking
<micahg> chrisccoulson: weird, I don't the binaries are in Lucid
<jlebar> micahg, I think the firefox build deps are missing libcurl4-openssl-dev, mesa-common-dev, and yasm.
<micahg> jlebar: I know mesa's in there
<jlebar> micahg, You're right.  It was hiding.
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - bug 595276 fyi
<jlebar> Let's see if these others are also hiding somewhere deep in the dependency tree.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595276 in firefox-showcase (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "firefox-showcase needs a SRU for karmic and lucid to not break the ugprade path from Jaunty (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595276
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> oh, look at that, I am already subscribed. too easy
<jlebar> libcurl4 is also in there.  But I don't see yasm when I do apt-rdepends -b firefox | grep yasm
<jlebar> ^ micahg
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - LP must be magic ;)
<micahg> jlebar: I don't think we need it for building
<jlebar> Once I have a working build, I can try uninstalling it and see.
<jdstrand> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: please, no SRU with new binary in Lucid
<nonZero> Hi!  will the  thunderbird-3.1 pkg be updated soon?
<micahg> nonZero: early next month probably
<micahg> nonZero: maybe end of this month
<nonZero> :-( ok
<micahg> nonZero: if you have time to fix it, I'll be happy to review :)
<nonZero> :-)
<micahg> nonZero: I need to help with the FF364/Xulrunner 1,9.2 backports, so everything else is on hold
<nonZero> how different are those pacakges from the original mozilla distributoin
<nonZero> ?
<micahg> nonZero: well, our packaging has a .desktop file, so it's in the menu and the files are under apt control
<nonZero> that's all?
<micahg> nonZero: we also use some system libraries
<nonZero> micahg: i.e., remove files from the original dist?
<micahg> nonZero: no, we build from source and install what we need
<nonZero> micahg: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Simple_Thunderbird_build ?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, you probably noticed this, but mozilla-stumbleupon ftbfs on karmic
<micahg> nonZero: I'm not sure what you're asking
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks, i'll fix that shortly
<nonZero> micahg: nevermind.  thank you!
<micahg> nonZero: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we just not upload a new binary to Lucid for firefox-showcase
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i suppose that's possible
<micahg> chrisccoulson: since there's no binary now and we're not planning on updating, it seems to make the most sense so that the package is EOL in Apr 2011 vs Apr 2013
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that probably makes more sense
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - stumbleupon, venkman and useragentswitcher all have the same issue as firefox-showcase (but only in karmic)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, do you want to file a removal request for Maverick or should I?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - already done :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. we should treat them the same then
<chrisccoulson> i opened one last night
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i added some extra tasks to the bug
 * micahg just found a malone bug :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-17
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have a karmic installation available and can spare a couple of minutes testing something?
<ddecator> micahg: btw, i'm working on sb. upstream moved the xulrunner branch on their server and made some changes, so i'm working on getting everything setup. i updated the patches, but i hit a failure at 4am last night. not sure how long it'll take, just wanted to let you know why it's taking so long
<micahg> ddecator: k, np
<ddecator> good learning experience so far..
<ddecator> micahg: i feel like this may have come up in other xr192-related builds. when building, it looks for gnomeui libs and it can't find libnotify. have you ever run into that before?
<micahg> ddecator: you might need to add a dependency
 * micahg doesn't remember that
<ddecator> micahg: just to the control file?
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, look at the source for xulrunner-1.9.2 to see if you're missing something
<ddecator> micahg: alright, thanks, i'll look at that in a little bit, i'm introducing a student to the bugday first :)
 * micahg needs to work on midbrowse and it's late
<micahg> *midbrowser
<ddecator> yah, i hope i don't end up staying up until 5am again..
 * micahg needs to get somewhere by 8
<ddecator> yaaaaaah...
<ddecator> micahg: yup, i had to add some dependencies, we'll see how things go now
<ddecator> dang, it's so close to building..
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2010/06/chromium-based-flock-beta-offers-unobtrusive-social-features.ars
<gnomefreak> does anyone else have to type in your keyring password when starting Gwibber?
<micahg> gnomefreak: makes sense if you're storing passwords
<gnomefreak> i didnt realize i was. anyway to change this?  and it doesnt even start. ps aux shows it but its not showing
<gnomefreak> this damn app is so unrelable not sure how it made into default
<gnomefreak> i lost all my accounts
<gnomefreak> wtf
<micahg> gnomefreak: couchdb upgrade?
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe check in +1
<gnomefreak> micahg: shouldnt have dropped all my accounts
<micahg> shouldn't is true, but this is the devel release
 * gnomefreak working on fixing. that i am sure i can
<gnomefreak> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.Gwibber.Accounts:/com/gwibber/Accounts:
<gnomefreak> more of those
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if i can do this
<gnomefreak> it seems that backing up .gconf no longer keeps accounts
<micahg> gnomefreak: should be stored in you keyring, maybe new gwibber feature
<micahg> ?
<micahg> actually, I shouldn't say that for sure, ideally, it would be stored in the keyring, don't know what gwibber does :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah ok
<gnomefreak> i guess i re-set it up
 * gnomefreak not sure if there is a faile to back up for keyring
<gnomefreak> s/faile/file
<gnomefreak> cant add facebook account no "add" button after filling all info needed
<DASPRiD> every time i open firefox, it loads all my previous pages, of which like 10 are protected via htaccess. i always have to click 10 times "ok" (since it remembered username/password). is there an addon or such which automatically uses the remembered data without prompting me?
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: maybe but you would have to look on mozilla addons site. we dont support anything like that
 * gnomefreak thinks it is a bad idea to do that
<DASPRiD> gnomefreak, why do you think that?
<DASPRiD> username and password are prefilled anyway
<DASPRiD> so what's the point of displaying the popup at start
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: they are? and it is security risk
<DASPRiD> just on shared computers
<DASPRiD> tho there you have a master password
<gnomefreak> all the sites i use pre-fill user name but not password
<DASPRiD> well its specifically about htaccess passwords
<gnomefreak> DASPRiD: the add-on may not do just htaccess it is likely to do it with everything (maybe a setting to customize it
<gnomefreak> )*
<gnomefreak> anyone try lubuntu
<gnomefreak> i guess ill install it while im at lunch :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if 3.6.4 is released today or tomorrow, I feel pretty strongly that the update should wait until monday-- unless there is a devastating vulnerability
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i agree
<jdstrand> ok cool
<gnomefreak> 3.6.5 wasnt released?
<gnomefreak> daily is on pre 3.6.6
<chrisccoulson> yeah, 3.6.5 was skipped
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> well have fun im going to lunch
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, "1.9.2.5 was used by Fennec, so next platform version is 1.9.2.6. We will keep the version #'s coherent by naming it Firefox 3.6.6"
<bobby_> Anyone else find 3.7a6pre epically faster, or is it just me?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hmmm. there are a number of test cases in http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4224 that should not be there: seamonkey, thunderbird, sqlite3, and nss
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: having them there suggests they need to be tested, and I think the sqlite3 one may not be appropriate (though I'm not sure, asac should remember)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that shouldn't be there. those must just be packages that were already in the PPA
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - the totem plugin doesn't work in the webkit port of epiphany on hardy
<chrisccoulson> :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why would it?
<chrisccoulson> it works with the gecko version, but the webkit version needs a newer version of totem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, do they use the same plugin or they build a different one?
<chrisccoulson> it's the same plugin, but the one in hardy is using xpcom and only compatible with gecko browsers
<chrisccoulson> so we'd need to backport the totem plugin too if we wanted it to work
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looking more like it'd be better to fwd port epiphany :)(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how much code is actually in epiphany-gecko?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure
<micahg> k
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: epiphany has all kinds of problems. I considered it blocked atm
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's not too good
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: as such, maybe focus on that after all the firefox bits?
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit confused though, it's not actually using the totem plugin to play media on lucid
<chrisccoulson> but, whatever it uses isn't working on hardy ;)
<jdstrand> maybe it is smart with mime types?
<fta> is there an equivalent of perl's "<=>" in python?
<fta> ("$a <=> $b" return -1, 0 or 1 if a is lower, equal, greater than b)
<micahg> fta: cmp
<micahg> fta: but not exatcly
<micahg> fta: see http://docs.python.org/library/functions.html
<fta> >>> cmp("2", "11")
<fta> 1
<fta> >>> cmp(2, 11)
<fta> -1
<fta> :(
<jdstrand> eek
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ctxextensions is pretty hosed. if I install all the extensions from the ppa, then upgrade, most of (all?) the extensions don't show up until I disable ctxextensions
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, i noticed that too
<chrisccoulson> did you recall if it worked before the upgrade?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I phrased that wrong. if I install all the extensions corresponding to those in the ppa...
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it seemed to, yes. I had an Extensions menu to the right of Help
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's not good. i'll look at that later then, but i was thinking if it didn't work before, that we could just leave it at the old version ;)
<jdstrand> heh, yeah
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: firebug seems broken too. with ctxextensions disabled, firebug still doesn't show up even though firebug and xul-ext-firebug are installed
<bobby> Any word on when FF4.0 alpha is coming out, anyone know?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: and mozilla-noscript
<chrisccoulson> there's lots for me to fix then ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, to be fair, there is a lot that works too :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's good :)
<chrisccoulson> right, time for me to move downstairs
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I am updating the qa tracker as I go, so you can look there
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> I I'll rely on others to test some stuff though (eg bindwood)
<bobby> Question: Is 3.7 going to be 3.6.4, or FF4? What exactly is being done with 3.7?
<mconnor> 3.7 is going to be 4.0
<bobby> Okay, thanks, I wasn't really sure.
<mconnor> 3.6.4 is a collection of specific backports to allow plugins to run in a different process
<bobby> Yeah
<bobby> Mozilla needs to make better roadmaps, or just not release any roadmaps at all :P
<bobby> Okay, another question: It is June, and I am using the 3.7a6pre... How many more alpha/beta releases will there be, especially if they are aiming for November?
<mconnor> beta 1 is soon
<bobby> Oh, okay, thanks
<mconnor> and then we'll ship betas on ~2 week cycles
<mconnor> until we're ready to ship
<bobby> Oh, I see. I'm surprised that will take to November or further, 3.0 betas didn't take very long, I think there were only 4 or so
<mconnor> (ftr: Fx3 b1 was nov 2007, shipped final in june 2008, so seven months)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, my wifi keeps dropping out tonight
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: openjdk doesn't work on karmic
<jdstrand> I've not tested sun-java6-plugin yet
<chrisccoulson> is it just not detected or just not working properly?
<jdstrand> sorry
<jdstrand> not detected
<chrisccoulson> i haven't had a chance to test everything yet
<chrisccoulson> ah, not detected should be easy to fix :)
<jdstrand> I'm still going through the testing and will report in the qatracker
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to try and get jaunty ready for the weekend, so i've not had much time to test everything yet
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sure. hopefully my testing will help save you some time (Firefox3.6.4Upgrade/SecurityPublication for what I am doing)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: also note that my testing of the extensions (the ones I reported on) was fairly cursory. some better than others, but none 'fully'
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: basically I spot checked several things within each before I gave it a pass
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/06/bringing-improved-pdf-support-to-google.html
<micahg> jdstrand: thunderbird 3.0.5 has been pushed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<jdstrand> micahg: you mean by upstream?
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, but no CVEs yet, since FF is on hold
<jdstrand> k
<jdstrand> they are trying their hardest to make this exciting for us, aren't they?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> jdstrand: heh, idk what the procedure is since we reference a USN in the changelog w/out actually publishing the USN
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I might be in a pickle w/lighnting
<chrisccoulson> i suppose there is no urgency to push 3.0.5 if there are no CVE's disclosed
<jdstrand> micahg: can we at least confirm it is security relevant?
<micahg> jdstrand: yes, some of the same CVEs as FF3.5.10
<micahg> jdstrand: not all though as JS is disabled by default
<jdstrand> micahg: ok, then I can give you a USN
<micahg> jdstrand: no, there's one in the changelog already :)
<jdstrand> micahg: it can sit in the ppa until they disclose them
 * micahg did this last month
<jdstrand> micahg: oh right. ok, then fine. we just won't push until they disclose
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, lightning 1.0b2 won't work w/TB3.1 and 1.0b1 won't work with TB3.0
<micahg> OOPs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: switch those
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so it seems like I have to package lightning before I can push TB3.1 to maverick or I can't backport
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that's a bit of a pain
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, would it be ok to push off TB 3.1 to beta?
<chrisccoulson> we could push it off a bit, but i wouldn't want to delay it for too long
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can shoot for the beginning of the beta cycle, daily builds are still scheduled for alpha3
<micahg> jdstrand: would it be a problem to push Thunderbird 3.0.5 before we push to Lucid/Maverick?
<micahg> jdstrand: oops, I meant to PPA
<jdstrand> micahg: can you rephrase?
<micahg> jdstrand: would it be ok for me to push to the thunderbird-stable PPA?
<micahg> jdstrand: before we push to archive?
<jdstrand> micahg: not at all. as long is it complies with upstream policy
<jdstrand> wait
<jdstrand> hehe
<jdstrand> micahg: it is totally ok to push to ppa
<micahg> jdstrand: k, it's the team PPA, so I think we're good on upstream policy as well
<jdstrand> micahg: you rephrased but I answered with your original 'would it be a problem' phrasing :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll push TB3.0.5 to the tb-stable PPA, archive can wait :)
 * micahg needs to learn how to run fta's bot :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, only problem with firefox on karmic is the openjdk one (excepting the extensions we talked about)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, that's good :)
<jdstrand> well, that I found anyway :)
<micahg> jdstrand: chrisccoulson: should we try a full backport of openjdk?
<jdstrand> I figured it could be fixed like chrisccoulson fixed it before, but I'll let you guys decide
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if we'll need that yet, i need to have a look at what the problem is
<micahg> jdstrand: well, before it was a separate package, I have the commit though for the main xul192 changes
<jdstrand> I see. I defer to chrisccoulson
<jdstrand> a full backport seems pretty heavy-handed if all we need to do is tweak a path or something. but I still defer to chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look in a bit. i'm just about to do a hardy -> lucid upgrade, so i can't do anything with karmic just yet
<chrisccoulson> (my laptop won't handle 2 kvm's ;) )
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> I typically run 4-5 concurrently for a given security update
<jdstrand> though for this, only 2 (i386 and amd64) for a given release
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let me know, the openjdk PPA should have a backported karmic build, I can do that once I finish my hardy stuff
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i need a faster machine ;)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise how much my laptop would struggle when i purchased it
 * micahg wants a laptop w/8GB of RAM :)
<jdstrand> if you have sata, the intel ssd would probably help the most
 * micahg has sata
<jdstrand> (ie, I can test a desktop with 384M vm fine-- so even a couple of gig of ram is ok)
<jdstrand> it is expensive, but man is it nice
 * micahg is hitting .5GB of swap during normal usage w/4GB RAM
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was thinking of getting a ssd. the harddrive in my laptop is really the bottleneck
<chrisccoulson> i'm using a lot of swap in normal usage too, on both of my machines
<jdstrand> wow
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure the lucid kernel is leaking memory :/
<jdstrand> I swap very little and I have 4G
<jdstrand> :(
<chrisccoulson> if i leave my desktop on all weekend, then it's usually unusable by monday (the oom killer has done it's work)
<micahg> TB apparently has a leak, there's a bug report I haven't gotten to yet, BTW, I use Xfce on top of it :)
<chrisccoulson> i can't find anything in userspace that leaks memory on my desktop, but i can leave it on all weekend and it's used up all 2GB of RAM and 3GB of swap with just a single session and no applications open
<chrisccoulson> and there's nothing that appears to be using all that :/
<chrisccoulson> but that happens on my laptop too, i just reboot it more often
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could it be X + your video driver?
<chrisccoulson> i thought so, but both machines have different video drivers
<chrisccoulson> and restarting Xorg doesn't free up the memory
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, what's using the memory when you come back to it?
<chrisccoulson> nothing, that's the problem. if i look at the applications that are running, there's nothing that's using an abnormal amount of memory
<chrisccoulson> but if i look at the output of free, then it shows there is nothing left
<chrisccoulson> (and only a couple of MB of the used memory is cache)
<chrisccoulson> and the swap is full
<chrisccoulson> and eventually the oom killer just kicks in
<bdrung__> micahg: ping
<micahg> bdrung__: pong
<bdrung__> micahg: can you show me some more complex work you did?
<micahg> bdrung__: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/2.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<micahg> bdrung__: here's a smaller, more complex one: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-locales/1:3.0-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, the apparmor profile is disabled on the karmic upgrade
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ie, if someone enabled it in 3.5, then upgrades to 3.6, then it is disabled
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's not meant to happen is it?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'll need to look at this more closely tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it tries to be smart, but it never accounted for the 3.6 transition
<micahg> jdstrand: chrisccoulson: there's a version check because of a snafu in the early 3.6 biulds
 * micahg thinks
<jdstrand> yeah. I'll work on it tomorrow
<jdstrand> I'm fairly frazzled atm
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the basic idea is the profile should be disabled on new installs. if the user later enables it, it should stay enabled on upgrades
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense
<jdstrand> that very simple statement is surprisingly hard to get right, esp. with the shared debian/ directory...
<bdrung__> micahg: looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39334337/thunderbird-locales_1%3A2.0.0.14%2B1-0ubuntu2_1%3A3.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz, using PATH_TO_RDF=usr/share/thunderbird-locale-$${CURLOCALESMALL}/install.rdf is not save
<bdrung__> you should call install-xpi with -i to specify the path!
<micahg> bdrung__: k, well, I want to install in the appropriate path
<bdrung__> micahg: i changed the default path from /usr/share/$package to /usr/share/xul-ext/$package-without-xul-ext
<micahg> bdrung__: ah, was that in 0.23?
<bdrung__> in 0.21
<bdrung__> "Install extensions into xul-ext subdirectory"
 * micahg thinks that was fixed in the next upload
<micahg> bdrung__: yes, I fixed that after you made the change :)
<micahg> bdrung__: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-locales/1:3.0.4-0ubuntu1
<bdrung__> :)
<micahg> bdrung__: yeah, I remember the discussion and we decided to keep the previous path in Lucid since we were so close to release, I might revert that in Maverick
<bdrung__> micahg: one suggestion: have the xpi files extracted in the source tarball. then you can patch the install.rdf files with quilt before building.
<asac> ho!
<micahg> bdrung__: you mean, build a *real* source tarball? :)
<bdrung__> micahg: yes ;)
<micahg> hi asac, can you comment on my developer app?
<micahg> bdrung__: if I have time to rework the package this cycle, I'll try it :)
<bdrung__> micahg: we have a bunch of xpi-* scripts for that
<asac> micahg: when is the meeting?
<micahg> bdrung__: ah, ok
<bdrung__> hi asac
<micahg> asac: Tuesday
<asac> hey bdrung__
<asac> micahg: thats enough time to remind me again ;) ... sorry. i will do it next time i am awake!
<micahg> asac: k, np
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-18
<asac> you will certainly get the best comment i can imaging ;)
<asac> damn imagine
<micahg> asac: thanks :)
<asac> ... just need to think a bit longer about how to make an art comment ;)
 * micahg didn't realize it was so late already
<bdrung__> :)
<asac> heh
<asac> its not late for me usually, but today the time before was early ;)
<bdrung__> micahg: you have my endorsement
<micahg> bdrung__: awesome :), thank you
<asac> how is 3.6.4 going? all moving ahead?
<asac> bdrung__: thanks for helping micahg  ;)
<micahg> asac: yeah, but epiphany seems to be trouble (lots of regressions due to webkit version not being as good as the gecko version)
<asac> (endorsement)
<bdrung__> np
<micahg> bdrung__: and please feel free to let me know if you see me goof on something :)
<bdrung__> micahg: no, i didn't found a mistake
<asac> micahg: that was expecte3d
<asac> the idea was to ignore most regressions wrt epiphany
<asac> at least if those are just "feature A isnt there" type of things
<asac> if there are crashes etc, we should look at those
<bdrung__> micahg: i wish you were more active in Debian, but that's hard for Mozilla stuff due to the Iceweasel/Icedove thing
<asac> we might want to see if rebasing our patches to the maverick epiphany (and webkit!) might help
<asac> bdrung__: yes. its unfortunate
<asac> but even for chromium it all went bezerk
<bdrung__> asac: at least we can sync most xul extensions now
<asac> which makes me feel less positive that there is any way to work with them  on things that are moving ahead in ubuntu usually :((((
<bdrung__> bezerk?
<asac> bdrung__: right. thats crazy
<asac> sorry
<asac> awesome ;)
<asac> (extensions)
<asac> and bezerk == crazy ;)
<micahg> asac: ah, there's one w/security implications though...bug 589877
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berzerk
<asac> no ubottu :(
<asac> http://launchpad.net/bugs/589877
<micahg> bdrung__: I'm going to try to start upstreaming xul rdepends patches to debian and maybe try adopting a package to become a DM
<bdrung__> looking at http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/chromium-browser.html - they have the same upstream version
<micahg> bdrung__: no, that's blacklisted :)
<asac> bdrung__: they have, but they thought they were smarter than us ;)
<micahg> bdrung__: and I broke syncing the rdepends, but I'll try to fix that using dpkg-vendor :)
<asac> like: the guy doing that found the create switch fta prepared to enable system libs ... and guess what
<asac> he did it!!!!
<asac> even though i told him thats insane and will sabotage him for future security updates :)
 * micahg goes to find ubottu
<asac> and he even blogged about it as him doing a great achievement by reducing the package side
<asac> by doing this HUGE effort of enalbing system libs ... really smart ;)
<asac> anyway ... no further comment ;) all are in good faith, i know
<micahg> asac: I added the bug to MoM so people don't think about merging it :)
<asac> micahg: ++
<asac> micahg: will this bug blacklist it from merging?
<asac> there is a way to completely make MoM ignore and not show packages
<asac> if thats what you did thats fine
<micahg> asac: well, it's blacklisted from syncing, idk how we can blacklist from merging except to watch for merge bugs
<asac> hmm
<micahg> asac: that's a feature request I was kicking around in -motu
<asac> thought that real blacklisting would also remove it form there
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> tnanks
<fta> asac, looking better? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<micahg> asac: if I didn't have so much to do, I'd add that as a feature :)
<asac> micahg: focus on important stuff ,)
<fta> asac, i improved the css, and version sorting
<asac> if someone is so crazy to merge chromium its fixable ;)
<micahg> fta: did you get my message yesterday about timeout
<fta> micahg, yes, i dropped it: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<asac> fta: getting better every day
<asac> we spin debhelper now?
<micahg> asac: policy is to ask last uploader, but some people forget/don't think about it
<asac> ah thats the backport for dh7
<asac> kk
<micahg> fta: k, I figured since you were going to anyways, why not do it now? :)
<micahg> asac: yeah, it seems that we don't need the dh7 backport
<asac> micahg: right, but usually big packages dont pull in much traction of junior folks in community. and seniors understand the situation; so all should be fine
<fta> micahg, well, the next upload to lucid will be big then, or forked. that's about it
<micahg> fta: ?
<fta> ch, without timeout
<fta> i mean, without testsuite
<micahg> fta: I thought it was just testsuite?
<micahg> fta: won't that make it smaller?
<fta> the debs? no. but build time, sure
<micahg> fta: ah
<asac> how about a green light on firefox-3.7 ? ;)
<asac> i would love to get an update ;)
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<micahg> asac: sorry, I'll fix it when I get home (hopefully before the bot runs :) )
<asac> j.k. you are doing a great job
<asac> micahg: i think its important, but maybe it means we should reach out for more contributors
<micahg> asac: I have ddecator working on Songbird
<micahg> asac: when he finishes, I'll show him how to patch the dailies :)
<asac> great
 * asac feels that there is hope
<micahg> asac: when I started triaging bugs a year ago, I never imagined have a package set to upload and a couple dozen blueprint tasks
<asac> :)
<micahg> asac: thanks :)
<micahg> asac: next time we're together, I should buy you a drink :)
<asac> very good ... /me wonders if there is hope that i can ever buy micahg a drink ;)
<micahg> asac: you did buy me a drink, it just happened to be water :)
<asac> lol
<micahg> asac: BTW, contest if you have an interest: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/gerv/archives/2010/06/bugzilla_600000_bug_sweepstake.html
<bdrung__> micahg: where do you live?
<micahg> bdrung__: Chicago
<asac> heh ... not sure i want to compete :)
<bdrung__> micahg: that's too far away for giving you a beer ;)
<micahg> bdrung__: maybe we can meet at UDS next spring
<bdrung__> micahg: if i get sponsored...
<micahg> bdrung__: maybe in your hometown?
<asac> bdrung__: did you apply
<asac> ?
<micahg> bdrung__: are you core-dev now?
<bdrung__> asac: last time, yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> interesting
<bdrung__> micahg: yes
<asac> you shouldnt apply without ensuring that i know i guess
<micahg> bdrung__: sounds like you're a good candidate then :)
<bdrung__> asac: i met more folks at LinuxTag
<asac> good. who did you meet=
<asac> ?
<bdrung__> asac: for example doko
<asac> cool.
<bdrung__> asac: doko and i live in the same city.
<asac> let me guess ..... berlin ;)
<bdrung__> jepp
<asac> did you met ogra? (oliver grawert)?
<bdrung__> asac: there were many Debian folks - enough DD to get things sponsored
<asac> hmm. not DD yet?
<asac> thought you were
<micahg> bdrung__: BTW, in theory I should be able to have 2 DDs sign my key so I can get on the path to DM/DD <-- back to original active in debian comment
<bdrung__> asac: no (didn't meet ogra). i am not a DD yet (i am still in the process). i am DM for quite a while
<asac> micahg: why didnt we do that during uds?
<asac> bdrung__: kk
<micahg> asac: idk, but I was at the keysigning party (I still need to upload the sigs, and cjwatson and slangasek were there)
<bdrung__> asac: we (Henning Eggers, Michael Nelson, Daniel Holbach, Caspar Clemens Mierau, and me) had a talk at LinuxTag
<asac> micahg: if you have cjwatson and slagasek you should be all set
<micahg> asac: right :), otherwise, I would have asked you
<asac> bdrung__: great. did you publish slides?
<asac> micahg: they didnt send you their sigs yet?
 * micahg doesn't remember
<asac> micahg: you should have enough sigs then i guess ;)
<micahg> asac: not yet, maybe they're waiting for me to send them mine
<bdrung__> asac: no, dholbach was the coordinator. please nag him to release them. i haven't the latest ones.
<bdrung__> asac: if you want to have a look at the slides of my other talk: http://www.linuxtag.org/2010/fileadmin/www.linuxtag.org/slides/Benjamin%20Drung%20-%20Der%20%28nicht%20so%29%20lange%20Weg%20in%20Debian-Ubuntu.pdf
<asac> micahg: nah ... guess they are just busy. if nothing happens just ping them ;)
<micahg> asac: k
 * micahg still has a blueprint that needs updating (but will probably be deferred to maverick +1_
<asac> bdrung: nice!
<asac> you make a quite good seller of both ubuntu and debian ;)
<asac> anyway, my day is over
<asac> 'night!
<bdrung> gute nacht
<asac> nacht!
 * bdrung should go to bed, too.
<micahg> nikolam: hi, I just saw your bug, it's most likely the cairo issue w//xul191
<ddecator> and now i'm stuck..
<asac> ho
<gnomefreak> still no thunderbird 3 daily builds
<gnomefreak> lsat build i have is 3.0.6~hg20100530r4865+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> looks more like 3 weeks
<gnomefreak> s/more like/like
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i'm looking at the openjdk plugin today
<chrisccoulson> i wasted a bit of time because i didn't realise that the openjdk version in karmic ships 2 different plugins (we only build one)
<chrisccoulson> and i was looking at the wrong source for a while getting very confused ;)
<jdstrand> :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm looking at the apparmor thing as we speak
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - so, the plugin is being loaded by the browser, but it doesn't seem to initialize properly (it's not even getting as far as creating the profile folder, so it shouldn't be too difficult to debug)
<jdstrand> yuk
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so, how are you planning to manage debian/ directories for all these 3.6.4 releases? I see the problem with apparmor, but how I fix it depends on what you are doing
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure i understand the question
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, in the past the debian/ directory is managed in bzr and frozen at release. now that all releases will have the same version, will you continue to do this and merge back the changes or just take the latest debian/ from .head and adjust the version?
<chrisccoulson> ah, right. no, i'll maintain them all as separate branches rather than taking it straight from .head and adjusting the version number
<jdstrand> basically, because we use the same debian/ for dailies, devel which is eventually frozen for release, it can get complicated cause assumptions on versions are always changing
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson, jdstrand: what's the openjdk issue?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: the plugin doesn't initialize with ff 3.6.4 in karmic
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: is that with a recent openjdk, or the old one?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: it is in the right place and tries to, but fails
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm investigating that atm
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: what is in karmic now. oh, is this that icedtea issue using the old way which doesn't work on 3.6?
<mdeslaur> AFAIK, firefox 3.6 dropped OJI support, so it won't work with an older openjdk
<chrisccoulson> that's probably the issue ;)
<jdstrand> so I guess we get to use micahg's work after all
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that's what is wrong
<chrisccoulson> the old openjdk ships an experimental npapi plugin, which we don't enable
<mdeslaur> we probably need to backport lucid's openjdk to earlier releases
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: is that what micahg did?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: yeah
<jdstrand> aiui
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking about just backporting lucid's npapi plugin if that's possible
<chrisccoulson> rather than the whole of openjdk
<mdeslaur> I wouldn't mind getting a newer openjdk, it'll ease security maintenance in the future
<mdeslaur> unless that causes problems
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: re debian/> actually, I think I need to jsut rework the preinst logic, since it wasn't designed for major version upgrades :(
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - ok, i'll leave that with you :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, so, you'd be happy to just backport the whole of openjdk?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: is that what micahg did already?
<jdstrand> it would make security support easier...
<chrisccoulson> i'm not entirely sure whether he was backporting the whole thing, or just some patches to make the experimental plugin work properly
<chrisccoulson> i'll leave that for now and ask him when he's online
<mdeslaur> I would have more confidence in a complete backport rather than having an experimental plugin that mismatches the openjdk version etc.
<chrisccoulson> i think we'd only need to backport it for karmic and jaunty
<mdeslaur> that being said, I don't know how feasible a backport is...although the sun-java-6 package gets upgraded to the latest version and seems to work okay
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: we don't care about openjdk in hardy?
<chrisccoulson> the icedtea plugin in hardy uses a separate source, and i managed to get that working
<chrisccoulson> (it just needed updating to not use some xpcom features that don't work any more)
<mdeslaur> oh, okay, good
<chrisccoulson> i suppose the first thing i should try is to make sure the latest version builds on karmic
<chrisccoulson> this is where another computer would be useful :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: you should set up schroots
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i've done that already, but the limitation is my CPU , memory, and disk bandwidth ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, I see, sorry :)
<chrisccoulson> i still need to be able to do other work too ;)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: pfff :)
<chrisccoulson> i think the last time i built openjdk, it took quite a while
<chrisccoulson> a firefox build is bareable, but not at the same time as running kvm
<mdeslaur> yeah, those are biggies
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you can use your ppa, appropriately versioned with ~...
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it would take a few hours to start, but other than that, it is fairly painless :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, can you apply this to the karmic 3.6.4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/451624/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: let me test one other thing first...
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks. feel free to commit to the packaging branch though
<chrisccoulson> for ctxextensions, i'm just going to revert back to the old version but change maxVersion in the install.rdf
<chrisccoulson> that seems to work much better
<chrisccoulson> the new version (which supposedly supports 3.6) just seems to be really broken
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: where is the packaging branch for karmic?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.5.karmic
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> it uses the same source package name, which might be a bit confusing ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: songbird FTBFS? i know you were playing with it last week
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i've not had anything to do with songbird ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think micahg had someone in the community looking at that, but i don't remember who
<gnomefreak> ok than who was working on it :(
<chrisccoulson> ddecator, possibly?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: oh ok
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<chrisccoulson> i'm not entirely sure though
<gnomefreak> it was him
<gnomefreak> thanks
 * gnomefreak not going to get anything done today
<aganice> hey, i'm trying to figure out whether the patch for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311340 is included in any release
<gnomefreak> mozilla 311340
<gnomefreak> damn bot
<gnomefreak> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<aganice> i'm working on the problem for Ubuntu GSOC and i'm new to large project management, so some help on how to figure out where the patch has been applied would be very, very much appreciated :)
 * gnomefreak looking
<aganice> there's a quote "Per the current settings of the "wanted1.9.2" and "blocking1.9.2" flags at the
<aganice> top of this bug, this isn't targeted for landing on any branches.  Just on
<aganice> trunk (for Firefox 3.7+)."
<aganice> but i'm kind of wondering how to verify that from the patch link
<chrisccoulson> aganice, it's not landed in 1.9.2 yet
<gnomefreak> looks like 3.7 but still looking as i recall we were waiting on freedesktop as well.
<chrisccoulson> aganice, you can check here: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/source/widget/src/gtk2/nsClipboard.cpp
<gnomefreak> can you drop the LP bug please
<aganice> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/11334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu (and 9 other projects) "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste (affects: 207) (dups: 25) (heat: 1090)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> thanks
<aganice> ah, ok: the best way to do it is just to browse current trunk and check if the contents of the patch are there, then, right?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: any reason why our task is fixreleased?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's all i did
<gnomefreak> or is that upstream
<aganice> thanks you very much, chrisccoulson and gnomefreak :)
<aganice> -s
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, that's the upstream task
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: we dont have a task on that bug. IIRC it was firefox that it was first seen on
<chrisccoulson> its more of a general problem across the whole platform
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather not have a firefox task on there, as it gets quite a bit of traffic ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> we really need to fix the ISO's this is getting kind of old now. if it is there than it is oversized but most of the time there are no ISO's for alternate installer
<fta> hi
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/451642/
<micahg> fta: weird
<fta> micahg, what?
<micahg> fta: undeclared variables
<fta> micahg, that was bot lesson 1: how to go the essential when fixing a red daily
<fta> +to
<micahg> fta: ah, was wondering why you were giving it to me :)
<fta> micahg, you said yesterday you should learn how to use my bot
<micahg> fta: yes, indeed
<micahg> fta: are you using system ffmpeg?
<fta> nope, it's a forked ffmpeg adding multi-threading
<fta> ie, the one used by upstream
<micahg> fta: upstream code missing an include file?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ctxextensions is fixed now
<jdstrand> cool!
<chrisccoulson> i just reverted it back to the current version ;)
<fta> micahg, they bumped ffmpeg from 0.5 to 0.6, which is very different. even our system 0.6 in maverick/sid is broken. we're no longer able to build mplayer with it, so mplayer moved back to in-source ffmpeg 0.5
<fta> micahg, so i assume i got a broken snapshot, mid-air or something
<micahg> fta: ah, makes sense
<fta> micahg, i should probably tie it to ch, like i did for gyp
<fta> micahg, hence more issues with syncs from debian
<micahg> fta: k
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, I committed the apparmor fixes to the branch. I am now going to pull the profile updates (ie, like you did for lucid-- thanks btw :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i thought i'd added the profile updates already for karmic
<chrisccoulson> maybe i forgot ;)
<jdstrand> oh, let me check, I didn't see my name, but I might have missed it
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, you did, we just need to reference the bugs in the changelog. I'll do that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i've fixed firebug too now
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i can't recreate your problem with noscript :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'll try again with the updated ctxextensions. maybe the fact that some things weren't initializing right was causing problems for it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - were you working on backporting openjdk, or just the plugin?
<chrisccoulson> right, i must make some more progress on jaunty now :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was trying to backport openjdk for hardy, but I stopped when you got the plugin working
<chrisccoulson> would it be cheating if i added my test results to the QA tracker?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - right, i don't think we need it for hardy
<chrisccoulson> but the plugin in jaunty and karmic is using OJI
<chrisccoulson> so, we either need to backport the newer plugin, or backport the whole of openjdk
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur said it would probably be better from a security POV to backport the whole of openjdk
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't know what's better, the whole openjdk should be easier, but that doesn't make it better
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, in that case, I can work on it this weekend
<chrisccoulson> if you don't mind please :)
<chrisccoulson> that one is fairly important for getting firefox out ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: doko did most of the work already, I just have to take the final openjdk from lucid with the build deps from the PPA
<chrisccoulson> it might be worth speaking to mdeslaur if you have any questions too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and fix any FTBFS :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's the fun part ;)
 * micahg hopes the jaunty and karmic pbuilder will behave locally
<micahg> that was a big time killer last time I tried
<micahg> I'll just push to PPA if I can't get it going locally in short order
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k, committed r513 which should be good for uploading to the security ppa
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks. i will upload that later on
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thunderbird stable is building with version that will properly upgrade to archive versions if/when pushed
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: great. have you uploaded firebug and ctxextensions?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, i just did that a few moments ago
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: cool, I'll test them when they build along with noscript
<chrisccoulson> i also uploaded flashblock again to fix a dangling symlink
 * micahg is pushing to maverick in PPA also since I can't upload yet :)
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could probably upload tb3.0.5 to maverick, seeing as it's not covered with the USN
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, not covered, but it's mentioned
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I figured you were busy w/other things anyways
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i am a little bit ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, no worries, I'll do an identi.ca/ML blast a little later that it's in the PPA for now
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<ddecator> chrisccoulson: yah, i'm working on songbird
<ddecator> right now i'm talking with the devs about a change that they made to a file that seems to be for no reason and it's causing the build to fail, so they're trying to figure out why it was changed. after they fix it or i create a patch for the issue, songbird should build again and i can push to lp
<ddecator> and it looks like the change was an accident, so time to make a patch :p
<fta> ddecator, i hope for you there are more responsive and willing to help than when i created the package a few years ago.
<ddecator> fta: they said they were willing to make the patch themselves later, but i said i'd make it, test it, and create an upstream bug for it :)
<ddecator> a lot of the devs use linux, but they can't work on fixing linux issues now, so they're glad to help someone else keep it working on ubuntu
<Mook_sb> oh, that offer was more "if you make the patch, I can review it; if I make the patch, I can't" :)
<Mook_sb> (and yes I'm stalking you, or something ;) )
<ddecator> ah, gotcha, still appreciated Mook_sb :)
<ddecator> forgot you were in here, haha
<ddecator> Mook_sb: i made the patch, so it's test building now
<Mook_sb> ddecator: yay! thanks
<ddecator> hopefully i don't run into any other issues, i've been working late into the night on this for three nights now..
<micahg> asac: is now a good time to remind you about a endorsement?
<ddecator> of course, it built successfully, but i wasn't at my comp to enter my gpg passphrase so it aborted :/
<micahg> ddecator: that's fine, use debsign
<micahg> ddecator: oh, you're not uploading anyways, so it doesn't matteer
<ddecator> micahg: true, the debs are still there, so i can test it :)
<ddecator> works! :)
<ddecator> Mook_sb: should i file a bug against songbird or qa & build release?
<Mook_sb> ddecator: songbird
<Mook_sb> (since it's code being broken, and not the buildsystem being broken)
<ddecator> ok, i have to go take care of some stuff
<ddecator> micahg: i'll get everything committed tonight and i'll push to lp so the merge request will be updated
<micahg> ddecator: k, I'll check Sat night
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good, thanks :)
<micahg> ddecator: thank you for doing the work :)
<ddecator> micahg: np, i'm looking forward to working on other things now that this is working
<micahg> ddecator: great, maybe this weekend I can show you hot to patch the dailies, or you can give it a shot yourself
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good to me
<micahg> ddecator: firefox-3.7 needs fixing and I won't get to it until Sat night
<ddecator> micahg: if i get a chance i'll take a look
<micahg> ddecator: so if you want to propose a merge, i'll review Sat night
<gnomefreak> who broke my TB?
<micahg> gnomefreak: which TB?
<gnomefreak> micahg: daily 3.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: upstream? :)
<gnomefreak> no our daily PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: I just uploaded 3.0.5 to the thunderbird-stable PPA
<gnomefreak> daily == 5/30/2010
<micahg> that doesn't sound right
<gnomefreak> thunderbird: Installed: 3.0.6~hg20100530r4865+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> thats why i asked last week what happened to it
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's true :(, no upstream updates, I guess they've been focusing on 3.1
<gnomefreak> they cant do 2 things at a time? :) i would have thought stable would have been first on thier mind
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe it's already stable enough :D
<gnomefreak> lol
 * gnomefreak thinks of pinning it but that hasnt yet worked out for me since lucid dev cycle
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubot2> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> micahg: i guess songbird FTBFS?
<gnomefreak> or was it ddecator
<micahg> gnomefreak: ddecator is fixing it, hopefully we can get the dailies going early next week
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> does it support ipod?
<micahg> gnomefreak: idk
<micahg> gnomefreak: it used to :)
<gnomefreak> i can find out np :)
<gnomefreak> im more wondering how linux+ipod support is
<gnomefreak> last time i tried 3 or so years ago it sucked
<micahg> gnomefreak: worked great for me before
 * micahg uses gtkpod ATM since banshee's iPod support wasn't too good before
<gnomefreak> micahg: using? banshee
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks i will try
<micahg> gnomefreak: banshee 1.6 supposedly fixed a lot of the issues, I haven't tried it lately for iPods
<gnomefreak> micahg: that failed for me when i tried it. since i lost all win boxes i cant afford for it to fail
<gnomefreak> micahg: do we have SM daily PPA? or do we plan on having one? for 2.0 and/or2.1
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have plans for one, probably for 2.1
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: I also would like a milestone PPA for each of the apps, but I need to learn how to use fta's bot before I create more work for myself :)
<gnomefreak> i will have time here and there to get something done if needed but only a couple of hours a week
<gnomefreak> that would come in handy
<gnomefreak> lol i am getting someone elses spam in my email
<gnomefreak> dholbach's spam
 * gnomefreak will finish bug mail tomorrow way too many to do tonight
<gnomefreak> s/finish/do some
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i fixed songbird today, i'm about to commit everything and push to lp. my original fix was never merged, so it's FTBFS for a while :p
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - i haven't had time to go through my bug mail for a while
<chrisccoulson> my work e-mail has nearly 20000 unread messages now ;)
<gnomefreak> ddecator: ok thanks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I hope you filter ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: omg mines not even that much
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i filter out the important things
 * gnomefreak removed alot of my filters, seems like i lost mail with them so i need to subscribe to some again i think
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so is it so bad if Thunderbird 3.1 doesn't hit maverick for a couple weeks after release?
<gnomefreak> micahg: planned for a PPA?
<chrisccoulson> i think we can handle that. how long will 3.0.x be supported?
 * micahg recalls TB3.0 being 3 months late :-[
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think 6 months but will ask over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> i assume that we will want to push that to lucid at some point soon too
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: if you asked me it is no longer supported but maybe only for a while
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, once the build is fixed, I'll (hopefully) upload to maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, maybe
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool but personally testing would be nice before we land it in Maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: only since it's LTS, but I want to discuss with upstream timelines before thinking about that, if it'll also be EOL in 12 months, maybe we should wait for 3.2
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would be good to find out
<micahg> gnomefreak: maverick is for testing :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: but if it is A* than testing first would be good
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't want to push to the -stable PPA till it's been tested
<micahg> micahg: I'll dogfood it before I commit it
<micahg> oops
 * micahg apparently will discuss it with myself as well :-/
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll dogfood it before I commit it
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok
<chrisccoulson> woah, only a few more extensions to do for jaunty now :)
<chrisccoulson> then i think i'm going to rest for the weekend
<micahg> gnomefreak: but getting some of the 10.04.1 tasks done, I think is more important
<gnomefreak> micahg: it is
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have to package lightning before I can upload TB3.1
<gnomefreak> will lightning1 provide support for tb3.1
<micahg> gnomefreak: 1.0b1 -> 3.0, 1.0b2 -> 3.1
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<micahg> gnomefreak: but makes packaging harder :)
<gnomefreak> that it does but i have disagreed with a few things Mozilla has done in past but that is just the way it is
<micahg> gnomefreak: not their fault this time :)
<gnomefreak> true
<micahg> gnomefreak: 1.0b1 -> xul191, 1.0b2 -> xul192
<gnomefreak> that is thier fault in a way
<gnomefreak> they could have kept it 1 version like they do with everything else
<gnomefreak> although 191 is not really around for us
<micahg> gnomefreak: also, I have to be careful, because 1.0b1 should work with seamonkey 2.0.x, whereas 1.0b2 won't
<micahg> gnomefreak: Tb3.0 and SM2.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: there are 3 branches at the moment, soon to be 4
<gnomefreak> micahg: SM has built inxul so that should be fine until b2 than is it possible to port SM to external xul192
 * gnomefreak gets the feeling no
<micahg> gnomefreak: SM is jumping to xul193 for 2.1, also, it matters for other extensions in teh archive
<gnomefreak> and firefox seems to have a really bad leak
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> or its LP but testing
<micahg> I'd like to get a milestone PPA set up for Firefox early next month
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i've had firefox slow down if i leave it open for a really long time before, if that's what you mean
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm thinking about changing the apport hook so that bugs for PPAs go to another project
<ddecator> micahg: if you do that, let me know so i can subscribe :p
 * ddecator is going to start working on firefox bugs again at some point...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I want to collect bug reports so that the versions that go to archive are better, but I don't want to flood the already overloaded firefox packages
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that makes sense, although i don't know what the bug traffic is like at the moment
<chrisccoulson> seeing as i've not had much time to read my e-mails recently ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, we're not getting too many for PPA stuff, but I want to add a lot more PPAs for the team, and that'll increase the bug reporting
<gnomefreak> it doesnt have to be long at all maybe 2 minutes or less and loner
<gnomefreak> ddecator: ^^
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I figure once we start with milestone PPAs we should get a lot more bugs
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i haven't run into that before..
<gnomefreak> i think its LP since marlboro.com woprked ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we probably will
<ddecator> yah, LP tends to be slow for me
<gnomefreak> like we dont have enough bugs
<gnomefreak> ddecator: im not sure if it is related to "edge" or not
<micahg> gnomefreak: the idea is if we get the bugs for the PPA versions, we'll have less for the archvie versions
<gnomefreak> micahg: makes sense but we really need to get apport to do PPA versions and seems as if it stopped in the talk stage of supporting that
<ddecator> gnomefreak: edge and non-edge have always been a little slow for me, not sure if it's a rendering issue or the site (haven't worked with lp in chromium or opera)
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, I changed the firefox hook to report all bugs to Ubuntu, I want to change it that if it's a PPA version, it'll go to the PPA bugs project and in archive to Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ddecator: ill test chromium next week and see how it is but all bugs are extreamly slow to open (due to attachments if i had to guess)
<gnomefreak> micahg: you mean we can use ubuntu-bug for PPA versions of FF?
<micahg> gnomefreak: ATM
<gnomefreak> sweet, any plans on other packages we support?
<gnomefreak> TB has always had shitty info from apport
<micahg> gnomefreak: I want to set up the other project, probably ubuntu-mozillateam-ppa-bugs, and then yes, I'll add a similar hook for all of them
<gnomefreak> even dbugging was never any good
<gnomefreak> micahg: great thanks!
<micahg> assuming chrisccoulson approves :)
 * gnomefreak testing 3.7
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: will approve, right chrisccoulson????
<gnomefreak> :)
 * ddecator needs to look at fixing 3.7 tonight :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: i can only see that helpping us help users
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, that's the idea :)
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with 3.7 now that i opened it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think that sounds ok. it will be easier to triage bugs then too
<gnomefreak> 3.7 is slow too and i only have one tab open (my LP page
<gnomefreak> )
<ddecator> yup
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have a Firefox bug day planned for later this summer which should help a little, but I can't run it until I update the documentation on how to triage firefox bugs\
<gnomefreak> 3.6 ===xul192 and 3.7 ==xul193
<ddecator> micahg: oh yah, i was going to start working on updating some of that stuff on the wiki this weekend...hopefully i'll still have time to come up with a draft
<gnomefreak> so i doubt its a rendering issue but still could be. but with firefox (1tab) and irssi FF pretty much dies
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i don't have it that bad, it's just a little slow..
<gnomefreak> example irrsi open in foreground ff in background. clilck on firefox and it takes a while for it to come to foreground
<gnomefreak> maybe 4 secs or more
<ddecator> yah i've never had that issue before..
<ddecator> only when i'm building in the bg
<gnomefreak> on wait damn
 * micahg has to go, a good weekend to all
<gnomefreak> micahg: you too
<ddecator> micahg: have a good weekend, i'll push the branch in a little bit
<gnomefreak> see evevyone monday i think (just testing 3.7 real fast
<micahg> ddecator: k, I won't get to it tonight, so tomorrow night
<ddecator> micahg: no problem, didn't expect you to
<micahg> :)
<micahg> bye
<gnomefreak> it loads page normally but irssi isnt leaving foreground fast enough for me so it may be nvidia+ff+maverick
<ddecator> i'm just waiting for the source to pull so i can make sure the patch mook added upstream for me made the necessary changes so i don't need to include my patch
<gnomefreak> ddecator: you uploading songbird to the PPA?
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i'm uploading to a personal branch that has a merge requested
<gnomefreak> ddecator: after branch to PPA or to archives
<ddecator> the daily PPA
<gnomefreak> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> i have the 64-bit deb if you want to try it :p
<gnomefreak> all hell is breaking loose in these channels
<gnomefreak> i only have 32bit box
<gnomefreak> ddecator: push code somewhere and let me know if it uses m-devscripts and i can build 32bit over night
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i have them as a dependency because it builds xr-1.9.2, so i copied the depencies over from the xr-192 branch. it'll be pushed in a little bit to here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ddecator/songbird/fix-songbird-daily-build-20100416
<gnomefreak> ok if i leave before hand that i will get back to you see if you built it already. but by the sounds of it it should grab the latest upstream revision?
<ddecator> yup, i'm pulling it now and i'll add it to the changelog if the change is included
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-19
<gnomefreak> ddecator: ok
<gnomefreak> !info seamonkey lucid
<gnomefreak> !test
<ubot2> gnomefreak: seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ubot2> hrm?
<gnomefreak> ubot2: thanks
<ubot2> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ddecator> not very often i see someone thank the bot :p
 * chrisccoulson punches ubot2 in the face ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> oh, it didn't like that
<chrisccoulson> sorry ubot2
<ddecator> haha
 * gnomefreak still waiting for server update since we lost ubottu in most channels an ops rework of bot usage) to accept a few commands like mozilla bugs
<gnomefreak> mozilla 21
<gnomefreak> still :(
<ddecator> :(
<ddecator> i didn't know that wasn't working..
<gnomefreak> ddecator: yea i found out today and asked one of the ops that handles bots to update server but seems its not in the works as thought. this was <7 hours ago
<gnomefreak> bug 1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 18 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 448) (heat: 2410)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<gnomefreak> sorry >7 hours ago
<gnomefreak> it works only for ubuntu bugs atm
<ddecator> at least lp bugs are working
 * gnomefreak pings again before i go
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ddecator can either of you decline nomminations on bug reports?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, for packages in universe, yes
<ddecator> i don't think i can. i'm in BC but not sure what rights are needed
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: can you please decline the nominations on bug 356274 for me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 356274 in seamonkey (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 1 other project) "[MASTER] Please update seamonkey to version 2.0* (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 40)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356274
 * gnomefreak never really applied for motu and since i lost all sorts of time i ggave up on thinking of it
<chrisccoulson> i'm wondering whether we should accept them actually. we packaged seamonkey for the older releases already, and were considering rolling it out with the 2.0.5 updat
<chrisccoulson> **update
<chrisccoulson> anyway, declined for now
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: as planned seamonkey will follow firefox/thunderbird releases so nominating them isnt needed the way i see it. we will push them all to everything under maverick wether its 2.0.5 or 2.0.10
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<gnomefreak> checking update and gone for night i hope
<ddecator> gnomefreak: at this rate you'll never leave
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> im waiting for phone to ring but since she isnt calling no need to hang out
<ddecator> finally, it's putting the tar.gz together..
<ddecator> and it's a revision after my patch was added, so it should be good :)
<ddecator> and all looks good
<gnomefreak> ok now im gone for the night. see everyone most likely monday but we will see how board i get this weekend
<gnomefreak> or not damnit
<gnomefreak> libavcodec-extra-52 libavutil-extra-50 still broken
<gnomefreak> poppler-utils == fixed
<ddecator> gnomefreak: alright, cya. and i just pushed the branch
<ddecator> gnomefreak: have a good weekend
<gnomefreak> ddecator: you too
<gnomefreak> i like Chromium inport option :)
<ddecator> wait what..
<gnomefreak> Chromium is not slow like FF3.6 and 3.7
<ddecator> gah, one of the patches didn't update right...
<gnomefreak> ddecator: when you open chromium it asks if you want to import settings/ect.. from fireofx
<gnomefreak> oh thought you meant me
<ddecator> oh, sorry, haha, the diff shows a huge block of code as being removed and i'm not sure why..
<ddecator> could be it's just not showing where it's added after being updated..
<ddecator> that must be it, the patch is displaying right..
<ddecator> well, i'll double-check later, i have to get to a friends house for his birthday. cya
<ddecator> ah good, FF 3.7 just had a patch fail to apply, i should be able to fix that..
<DazWorrall> hey folks
<DazWorrall> can anyone tell me if thunderbird 3.1 will be coming to the thunderbird-stable ppa (for lucid)?
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur, (asac): any reason why chromium 5.0.375.70 is still in lucid-proposed after 8+ days? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<asac> because the process has flaws and its one of the first iterations.
<asac> just push for it
<fta> asac, btw, another improvement for the dashboard, you can now easily see what you have in proposed/updates/security
<fta> even backports
<jdstrand> fta: re 8 days> according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html, there are two bugs that need to be verified. Ie 587664 584959
<jdstrand> fta: those two bugs have been adjusted for the SRU process
<fta> jdstrand, thanks
<fta> i look forward my dashboard moving from P to SU :)
<fta> i find it weird that we keep the old/initial release in the archive though
<jdstrand> fta: if you are able to verify those bugs are fixed, feel free to add a comment
<jdstrand> well, once the archive is released, it is frozen forever
<jdstrand> and the other pockets 'overlay' it if you will
<fta> i know that, but keeping the security flawed binaries available for download is.. well, you know
<jdstrand> true. I wasn't around when that decision was made. I would guess it had something to do with CDs/DVDs and stable/repeatable installations
<jdstrand> it also gives people the opportunity to back out a regressed update
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-20
<bobby> Why isn't there a Public Key for the Maverick 3.7a6pre daily PPA? It won't let me update my system, because there isn't a Public Key, and it isn't authenticated on Maverick
<ddecator> there isn't a key?
<bobby> Nope
<ddecator> should be this: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xB34505EA326FEAEA07E3618DEF4186FE247510BE&op=index
<bobby> Nope
<bobby> I used a terminal to update
<bobby> Here, this is what I get in Update Manager
<bobby> W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EF4186FE247510BE, W:Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<bobby> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ddecator> did you use a terminal to add the ppa, or did you do it manually?
<bobby> manually
<bobby> Upgraded from Lucid, worked in Lucid
<bobby> Removed and then re added the PPA, still nothing
<ddecator> is the key still shown by the software sources?
<bobby> Nothing comes up, it is just the PPA, so I'm not really sure
<ddecator> it should be under "Authentication"
<bobby> Nope, it isn't there...
<ddecator> ok, then go here: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xEF4186FE247510BE
<bobby> And just add that key?
<ddecator> select the text, create a new text document somewhere on your comp, paste the text into the file, save, then import it in the Software Sources :)
<ddecator> then it should work
<bobby> The selected file may not be a GPG key file or it might be corrupt.
<bobby> That is the error importing selected file
<ddecator> alright, since you're on lucid, this will be easier. remove the PPA, then go to a terminal and run 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa'
<bobby> I'm on Maverick
<ddecator> well as long as you're on something on karmic or more recent
<ddecator> that'll add the ppa and automatically get the key
<bobby> Okay
<bobby> Wait, after removing it, I get this:
<bobby> Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<bobby> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ddecator> why is it trying to pull something from dropbox..
<bobby> I have the Dropbox PPA installed too
<bobby> Something messed up with the Sources manager?
<ddecator> do you have the key added for the dropbox ppa?
<bobby> No, now it isn't there... WTF?
<ddecator> strange...
<bobby> Wait, I opened it back up, now it is there again...
<ddecator> the key is?
<bobby> For Dropbox yeah
<bobby> Weird...
<ddecator> haha, weird. you can try importing the key for the mozilla daily ppa if you want, but running the command is usually easier
<bobby> Yeah, I just did the command, lets see
<bobby> Okay, it is there, lets update
<bobby> Update manager gives me this now:
<bobby> W:Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<bobby> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bobby> Is it the dropbox repos?
<ddecator> might be..
<bobby> Not supporting Maverick?
<bobby> Let me remove the dropbox PPA and key
<ddecator> or they might be down atm
<bobby> No, because I got the Lucid PPA and Key from the dropbox site
<bobby> WAit...
<bobby> It is the dropbox MAVERICK PPA
<bobby> I don't think dropbox officially supports Maverick yet
<bobby> I think I have to use the Lucid PPA, because when a source is added, it automatically changes to a Maverick key
<bobby> What happened when I upgraded
<ddecator> seems like they'd have it working in maverick..
<bobby> Well, I thought that too
<ddecator> it could still be their server being down, i've run into that before with other PPAs
<bobby> But there IS NO MAVERICK PPA for Dropbox, and when added to the sources, it automatically changes to a Dropbox repository
<ddecator> strange..
<bobby> No, because I could get the Lucid repository
<bobby> How can I remove dropbox?
<bobby> The actual program?
<bobby> I installed it using the .deb package from the Dropbox website
<ddecator> you can find it in synaptic, or it may show up in the software center under installed software
<bobby> No, it wasn't in Synaptic
<bobby> I'll check the SC
<bobby> Okay, got rid of dropbox, lets try and re-install it
<bobby> Actually, let me reboot first, so it doesn't startup, brb
<bobby> Okay, lets install dropbox again
<ddecator> if there's a ppa, then can't you install from the ppa instead of the deb?
<bobby> I r a genius
<bobby> And, I couldn't find the PPA btw
<bobby> All I did, was changide the dropbox PPA from Maverick to Luc
<bobby> Lucid
<ddecator> well, if it works
<bobby> Well, I can't tell
<bobby> The update manager is downloading 0 out of 0 bits, which means, I don't know if it is actually checking any repos for updates
<bobby> Okay, because there isn't anything to update
<bobby> sudo apt-get update
<bobby> doesn't bring up any updates
<bobby> BEAST
<bobby> I love FOSS :)
<bobby> Thanks for your help :)
<bobby> Oh yeah, anyone know how the new JS engine is coming along?
<ddecator> for FF?
<bobby> Yeah
<bobby> I haven't noticed a difference in the 3.7a6pre's engine over any previous ones
<bobby> Takes a little while to load, but it runs pretty well, I'm still looking forward to the updated engine
<ddecator> it probably won't be available for a while yet. the version should switch to 4.0 fairly soon, i'd expect them to allow testing of the engine in probably a month or so? that's just my guess
<bobby> Yeah, hopefully in a few weeks, I think I read that they are changing to 4.0 when the updated JS engine is ready for beta
<bobby> GTG, thanks for your help, see ya
<ddecator> hey micahg
<micahg> hi ddecator
<ddecator> micahg: any chance you'll have time tonight to help me figure out how to fix the FF 3.7 patch?
<micahg> ddecator: sorry, pidgin memory leak
<micahg> actually, it's a kernel issue that'll be fixed in Maverick
<ddecator> micahg: np
<micahg> ddecator: ff37 should be similar to what you do w/songbird except you can use the .tar.gz from the daily PPA
<micahg> ddecator: just saw your mail
<ddecator> micahg: i was doing the same thing i had to do with sb, but for whatever reason whenever i tried to force the ubuntu_bookmarks patch to apply, it kept trying to force a different patch to apply, and i couldn't figure out why (although it was really late, so i might have been doing something wrong :p)
<micahg> ddecator: so, quilt push -f, tries to push another patch even when it stops before on ubuntu_bookmarks?
<ddecator> micahg: yup, firefox-profile patch or something
 * micahg looks
<micahg> ddecator: which tarball are you using?
<ddecator> micahg: i used get-orig-source
<micahg> ddecator: k, then you might have a new patch to fix as well as the old issue
<ddecator> micahg: the patch it was trying to apply worked when i tried to build, but then it would fail when quilt tried to force it (i'm guessing because it was already applied)
<micahg> ddecator: k, do you have a patches dir in build-tree/mozilla?
<ddecator> micahg: let me check..
<ddecator> micahg: no
<micahg> ddecator: ln -s ../../debian/patches .
<micahg> then try quilt pop -a
<micahg> then quilt push -a
<micahg> and see where it stops
<ddecator> File series fully applied, ends at patch ubuntu_codes_amazon.patch
<micahg> so maybe it's not broke anymore?
<micahg> ddecator: try with a fresh build
<ddecator> (from build-tree/mozilla)
<ddecator> micahg: k
<ddecator> should i be doing this from the firefox-<blah> dir or the mozilla dir?
<micahg> ddecator: start from the firefox-3.7 dir with debuild -b
<ddecator> micahg: k
<micahg> ddecator: then when it fails, make the symlink in build-tree/mozilla and fix
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i'll give it a try
<micahg> ddecator: k, if you get it fixed in the next 10 minutes, I'll try to merge it quickly :)
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good :)
<micahg> ddecator: don't worry, we'll get it fixed for tomorrow
<ddecator> micahg: haha, ok
<ddecator> micahg: ok, ubuntu_bookmarks.patch failed, so create the symlink then use quilt push -f in the mozilla dir?
<micahg> ddecator: right
<ddecator> micahg: so doing that causes the series to fully apply..
<micahg> ddecator: that's weird
 * micahg pulls down last nights tarball
<ddecator> sorry i know it's getting late, but i want to figure this out so i can start helping with the dailies :p
<micahg> ddecator: that's ok, I'd like to get you helping too :)
 * micahg can then work on other stuff :)
<ddecator> very true, haha
<micahg> ddecator: wfm
<ddecator> micahg: odd...let me try one more time
<ddecator> micahg: didn't work again, i wonder if it's how i have quilt setup...here's what i'm doing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/452297/
<micahg> ddecator: idk
<ddecator> micahg: this is what's in my .quiltrc file (doesn't seem like it should cause any issues) http://paste.ubuntu.com/452298/
<ddecator> micahg: the branch is firefox-3.7.head.daily right?
<micahg> ddecator: ah, you might already have QUILT_PATCHES then...
<micahg> ddecator: no, maybe that's your issue
<micahg> firefox-3.7.head
<ddecator> micahg: ah, thanks, i didn't see that on lp, i'll pull that and try it
<micahg> ddecator: lp:firefox
<ddecator> micahg: that's what i need to branch?
<micahg> ddecator: it's firefox-3.7.head :)
<ddecator> oh :)
<ddecator> alright, i'm getting it now, i'll go through everything again afterward
<micahg> ddecator: I try to keep lp:firefox as trunk
<ddecator> micahg: good to know :)
 * ddecator hopes this works
<ddecator> i was getting frustrated last night, haha
<ddecator> micahg: i'm starting to hate my computer
<ddecator> QUILT_PATCHES does point to the debian/patches dir..
<micahg> ddecator: k, so you should just be able to quilt push -f in build-tree-mozilla
<ddecator> micahg: alright, let me try a sec
<ddecator> micahg: still says it fully applied...
<ddecator> but that patch definitely didn't apply...
<micahg> ddecator: where's your .pc dir?
<ddecator> micahg: where should it be?
<micahg> ddecator: in build-tree/mozilla for FF/TB
<ddecator> micahg: yup, it's there
<ddecator> the ubuntu_bookmarks patch isn't in there..
<micahg> ddecator: that means it didn't apply
<micahg> ddecator: is it in patches?
<ddecator> micahg: yup
<ddecator> i'm confused..
 * micahg is too
<ddecator> lets try...
<ddecator> "No patches in series" wtf..
<micahg> ddecator: ah, so you do need the link
<micahg> ddecator: so make the symlink and try quilt pop -a
<ddecator> micahg: doesn't make a difference. i made the link and it still doesn't see the series file..
<micahg> ddecator: weird
<micahg> ddecator: try moving your .quiltrc file out of the way
<ddecator> micahg: k
<micahg> ddecator: never worked right for me, so I gave up on it
<ddecator> micahg: ok, so i'll have to make the symlink then for sure, right?
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> micahg: k
<ddecator> micahg: ...that was it
<micahg> ddecator: :) I had the same problem
<ddecator> micahg: so did you already fix the patch, or should i fix it for practice and push to lp and request a merge? :)
<micahg> ddecator: go for it
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, I find it easier with the bookmarks patch to see if something around the code changed that's easily editable and edit the patch manually and try to reapply
<micahg> ddecator: only because some of the lines are >500 char
<ddecator> micahg: yah i saw that, wasn't really sure the best way to approach it. i'll take a look, thanks
<ddecator> micahg: AHA! after a bit of trial and error, i got it fixed. i'll make sure it fully builds before i push to lp :)
<micahg> ddecator: k, that one only takes a few minutes
<ddecator> micahg: yup, just finished :)
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i'm pushing now, i'll request the merge in a few minutes. let me know if the formatting is wrong at all
<micahg> ddecator: k, thanks
<ddecator> heh, i changed the format of the "new upstream snapshot" a bit from what i do with sb, not sure if that really matters
<ddecator> micahg: merge requested :)
<micahg> ddecator: k, so here's the thing, we don't add a new changelog entry for each daily fix, so, just modify the current version in the changelog for the first commit, take a look at some previous commits for the commit entry, then, the second commit, you add your name to the existing entry with what you did, see other commits for formatting
<ddecator> micahg: ah, ok, i kind of wondered about that. i'll do that now
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> micahg: should i still do one commit for the new snapshot and then a second commit for the fix, or should i just change the version of the package in the changelog, then add my fix and just commit the fix?
<ddecator> micahg: looks like you do a commit with each update to the package version
<ddecator> or revision*
<ddecator> (i definitely didn't do this with songbird...)
<micahg> ddecator: one commit to show the new version ,then one commit for each change
<ddecator> micahg: k
<micahg> ddecator: with songbird, we just need one new version commit, then one for each change (not file)
<ddecator> micahg: so you want me to re-do the changelog for songbird so all of the changes are under the one entry?
<micahg> ddecator: yes, so with songbird, you just need a changelog entry if you're adding a feature to the build, since it's not released yet, when there's a version in archive, then you need and entry for each packaging change
<ddecator> micahg: so i don't need to add changelog entries for the build fixes?
<micahg> ddecator: no, but you do need bzr commit entries
<micahg> ddecator: it took me a while to get this down as well
<ddecator> micahg: right. so should i just change the changelog or should i start over and re-commit the changes i made? (btw, i just re-pushed the firefox fix)
<ddecator> except it didn't push...
<micahg> ddecator: well, you can mv that dir and rebranch, then pull the changes in 1 by 1 and commit them with the proper messages
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i'll work on that after i get firefox figured out
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<ddecator> it's giving me trouble because the branches diverged..
<micahg> ddecator: if it's yours, just push --overwrite
<ddecator> i thought there was a way to do that, but i couldn't remember the flag. thanks :)
<micahg> ddecator: bzr help push :)
<ddecator> micahg: ok, it updated. how does it look?
<micahg> ddecator: almost got it :) 2 things...1.  commit message should be 3.7 a6 not 3.7~a6, 2.  for the first commit, make sure to pass debian/changelog to bzr commit so that it only commits the changelog file
<ddecator> micahg: ok. how do i have it just commit that?
<micahg> ddecator: bzr commit debian/changelog
<ddecator> micahg: simple enough. here goes try #3 :)
<micahg> ddecator: I don't remember how many times I had to redo the TB3 import
<ddecator> micahg: is it ok for me to have "snapshot:" or should i remove the colon?
<micahg> ddecator: I don't think you need the colon
<ddecator> micahg: k
<ddecator> alright, let's try this again
<ddecator> micahg: ok, it updated
<micahg> ddecator: looks great
<ddecator> micahg: i missed a space in the commit :p
<micahg> ddecator: in the New upstream snapshot?
<ddecator> micahg: yup. does that matter?
<micahg> ddecator: I think it's ok this time
<ddecator> micahg: ok, i'll make sure to watch that next time, haha, i swear i hit space...
<ddecator> micahg: ok, so for songbird. just make one addition to the changelog for the new snapshot, then just do commits for all of the changes?
<micahg> ddecator: although I wonder why the space is showing up different
<ddecator> micahg: hm?
<micahg> ddecator: nno, just modify the version in teh changelog
<ddecator> micahg: ok, and then just commits for the changes...i'll work on that next
<micahg> ddecator: yep
 * ddecator is learning :)
<micahg> ddecator: ah, they removed a space from that file, that's the diff
<ddecator> micahg: oh, gotcha. i couldn't see a difference so i copy pasted the part before and after then respaced everything. a space might have gotten left out or added from that..
<ddecator> micahg: should i pass debian/changelog again, or was that just because i had updated the patch and that shouldn't have been in the commit?
<micahg> ddecator: no, in the patch file
<ddecator> micahg: i can fix the space if you want :p
 * micahg goes to check upstream file
<ddecator> i think i changed it on accident..
<micahg> ddecator: no, it's correct
<ddecator> :)
<ddecator> micahg: so do i need to pass debian/changelog again? (i'm guessing not)
<micahg> ddecator: no
<ddecator> micahg: ok, thanks
<micahg> ddecator: k, I pushed it up
<ddecator> micahg: and final question (for now). should i do the commit in the style you use for firefox, or the style fabien was using?
<ddecator> micahg: thanks :)
<micahg> ddecator: they should be the same
<ddecator> micahg: k
<micahg> ddecator: please tell me if I'm diverging
<ddecator> micahg: well for songbird fabien was doing "* New upstream snapshot: 2.0.0~a SVN <blah>" which is how i was doing it
 * micahg goes to check other commits
<ddecator> well it was 1.4.0 for him, but that format
<micahg> ddecator: I think he's changed styles since then :-/
<micahg> ddecator: it's merged :)
<ddecator> micahg: haha, so should i go with that, or the one you are using now?
<ddecator> micahg: thanks :D
<micahg> ddecator: thanks you
<micahg> ddecator: use the current one
<ddecator> micahg: ok
<ddecator> micahg: the tarball doesn't say what alpha it is, it just says '2.0.0~a~svn<blah>' so should i do "2.0.0 a" or "2.0.0 a1"?
<ddecator> it's nit-picky, but apparently i need to be :p
<micahg> ddecator: 1st one
<ddecator> micahg: alright, thanks. now i'll get started :p
<nikolam> hi micahg, what could we/I do about debugging that seamonkey-closing bug, etc. Could it be upstream problem but not related to packaging?
<micahg> nikolam: most likely due to the cairo changes in lucid, I'm supposed to prepare a patch for upstream, I just haven't gotten around to ityet
<nikolam> so you think is distribution-related and that non-packaged variont of SM downloaded from Mozilla directly, most likely would not have such behavior?
<micahg> nikolam: yes, it's because I used system cairo
<nikolam> Aha. so it would require upstream changes to fix local behaviour..
<micahg> nikolam: well, it's patched in xulrunner-1.9.2, but not in xulrunner-1.9.1 which Seamonkey 2 is based on
<nikolam> hm. I have xulrunner 1.9.2 on this lucid now
<micahg> nikolam: yes, but Seamonkey 2.0 has its own copy of xulrunner
<nikolam> so as i understand, it would have to wait 2.0.5 etc, or not?
<nikolam> aha. or patching .1 with needed changes, I see.
<micahg> nikolam: yeah, 2.0.5 is in the security PPA, but I don't have the fix yet, if I get it done before 2.0.5/FF3.5.10 is released, I'll have it reuploaded, otherwise, I'll need to SRU or wait until 2.0.6 (I'd be more inclined to SRU)
<ddecator> micahg: ok, the songbird merge updated. i'm sure i need to fix a few things, just let me know what when you get a chance. (i'm not sure what's going on with the diff for the one patch, it has the contents and applies when i try to build, i think the diff shows everything being removed and then re-added but it gets cut-off?)
<micahg> ddecator: I'll take a quick look, but I won't merge until morning as I'm afraid to do it when this tired
<ddecator> micahg: no problem
<ddecator> wait..
<ddecator> what the heck, with that patch i just made sure xulrunner was replaced with xulrunner-1.9.2, why is that huge block missing..
<micahg> ddecator: was it not committed originally?
<ddecator> micahg: i'm not sure, i'm checking the patch that's in the untouched branch to see if a block is really missing
<ddecator> yah, a huge chunk is missing, what the heck..
<ddecator> let me see if i can redo the change
<ddecator> micahg: i'll fix that, make sure it still applies, then re-push so you can check tomorrow
<micahg> ddecator: k
<ddecator> micahg: should be good now
<micahg> ddecator: k, thanks
<ddecator> dang it, there's still one file it doesn't take care of. it'll be ready in a little bit...
<ddecator> there...
<gnomefreak> ddecator: are you around?
<gnomefreak> im just guessing here but Songbird FTBFS again?
<micahg> gnomefreak: he's working on it :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks just checking. i really really wan tto play with it
<micahg> gnomefreak: he fixed FF37 last night
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i forgot that was old/broken
<gnomefreak> i took a quick look at gtkpod but it didnt look like it was a easy learning app. but when i get more time i will play with that as well
<gnomefreak> i need a link
<micahg> gnomefreak: to?
<gnomefreak> micahg: any flash video. testing chromium as default browser and flash
<fta> micahg, fixed the dh7 thingy in my dashboard: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<micahg> gnomefreak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4kT-K9eJ2k&feature=fvhl
<gnomefreak> thanks
<fta> micahg, dh7 is indeed in hardy, but in backports, so it's not really usable
<gnomefreak> youtube wasnt being helpful but im trying your link now
<micahg> fta: yep, I was saying that we probably don't need it in the PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: with Chromium, you can use HTML5 w/Youtube
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> well this video works now test java on thier site :)
<fta> micahg, just deleted ff3.5 from umd
<gnomefreak> http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml  fails in Chromium
<gnomefreak> so i have to guess either java needs to be enabled or the versions i have dont work
<micahg> fta: cool, can you delete thunderbird-3.0 please?
<fta> micahg, done
<micahg> fta: thanks
<gnomefreak> fta: micahg ok what am i missing with java+chromium?
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm guessing the Java part ;)
<micahg> gnomefreak: which java?
<gnomefreak> yeah i was thinking that but i dont see anyway to enable it or even if it works with the versions im using
<micahg> gnomefreak: which java?
<fta> gnomefreak, i use sun-java6-plugin and it's fine. but iirc, there's a problem with openjdk-6
<gnomefreak> IIRC i am using free version but i do believe i have both installed. im going to play in update-alternatives to see what i have
<micahg> bug 529242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529242 in chromium-browser (Mandriva) (and 3 other projects) "chromium doesn't recognize icedtea6-plugin (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 99)" [Unknown,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529242
<gnomefreak> policy sun-java6-plugin
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package sun-java6-plugin
<micahg> gnomefreak: partner?
<gnomefreak> its wont fix
<micahg> gnomefreak: for mandriva :)
<gnomefreak> micahg: i thought i had it enabled but cheaking
<fta> lucid/partner
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah
<fta> !info sun-java6-plugin
<fta> zzZZzz..
 * gnomefreak doesnt like mandriva. im on 10.10
<ubot2> fta: Package sun-java6-plugin does not exist in lucid
<fta> !info sun-java6-plugin partner
<ubot2> fta: 'partner' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid
<fta> pfff
<gnomefreak> yep its enabled
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/ngXwz51G
<fta> remember it's partner/lucid, not maverick
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/452567/
<gnomefreak> i am enabling it for lucid
<gnomefreak> once updates and my smoke is done
<fta> smoking is bad for you
<gnomefreak> sometimes :)
<fta> and for anyone fwiw
<fta> micahg, will hardy get ff3.6?
<micahg> fta: yes, it's staged in the mozilla-security PPA
<fta> micahg, why is it red in umd then?
<micahg> fta: .head won't build, chrisccoulson or I need to modify the patch so that the dailies work, it's the kde patches
<fta> oh
<gnomefreak> ok set my alias' finally
<gnomefreak> i need to find a song that i heard a week or 2 ago and other than "i hate$SOMETHING" in the song i have nothing :(
<gnomefreak> i love i dont have to restart Chromium after installing extensions and stuff :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: FF4 will have the same capabilities
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool
<JanC> the new extension famework can be installed in current FF too
<JanC> search for the JetPack extension
<micahg> JanC: I think the idea is even for non jetpack extensions to not require a restart in 4.0
<gnomefreak> what is smtp port other than 25 i was thinking its 465 or something like that?
<micahg> gnomefreak: 465 or 587
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: 465 is smtps and 587 is smtps or alternative smtp
<JanC> I thought that wasn't possible with all current extensions, but one never knows...  ;)
<JanC> 587 is "submission"
<gnomefreak> and that was the problem :)
<JanC> intended to be used for an smtp-server to "submit" mail to from a mail client (and is using TLS in most cases because of that--you only want authenticated users to use your mailserver to send mail)
<gnomefreak> Chromium is broken i think. i set it as default in the system>pref. menu i set as default in update-alternatives and it poped up saying its not default so i clicked the button on the prower that said "set as default" and yet it is still poping up when i open a new session
<micahg> gnomefreak: alternative system isn't the main way to set defaults anymore
<JanC> there are many ways to set a "default" browser in linux  ;)
<gnomefreak> i know but even still it is set everywhere and opens as default but says it isnt default
<micahg> gnomefreak: what does xdg-open open?
<gnomefreak> nothing
<micahg> gnomefreak: xdg-open http://google.com opens nothing?
<gnomefreak> i tried just "xdg-open" and i tried with a url but failed to open
<JanC> use '' around the URL
<gnomefreak> i didnt use the HTTP
<gnomefreak> it opened chromium and still has the yellow bar at top saying it is not my default browser and gives me 2 buttons "set as default" and "dont ask me again"
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's probably a bug
<micahg> fta: ^^^
<gnomefreak> it is a bug :)
<gnomefreak> il try the dont ask again and see what happens
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45208
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i am now
<micahg> bug 513133?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 513133 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "When chromium is the only browser installed, i'm still asked to make it the default (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513133
<ddecator> gnomefreak: i have it building, now it's just a matter of getting the commits and everything right so it can be merged :)
<fta> yep, it's xdg something
<gnomefreak> ddecator: :) micahg answered
<ddecator> gnomefreak: waiting on him to review :p
<gnomefreak> ddecator: i was looking for your commits thinking that you did more than 1 and i was going to see what i could do but now the weekend is hectic for me
<gnomefreak> fta: how do i get the updates? i click on the star but how does it know my email?
<gnomefreak> i am signed in for google
<gnomefreak> they havent finished tb3 tb31 and they are already talking about tb32
<micahg> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> mozilla is talking about code name (not sure what else i havent finished reading) still have alot of updates for 3.0 that should be comming. tb31 has yet been released it might be beta i dont recall and now 32 is starting
<micahg> gnomefreak: codenames are chosen early on
<gnomefreak> i know but still 32 is a long ways away atm what maybe 1 year or so
<micahg> gnomefreak: they're trying to get comm-central in shape for an alpha 1 release and they need the codename before
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> ff37 is hitting beta1 soon or has already?
<micahg> gnomefreak: soon
<ddecator> and will hopefully labeled 4.0 :)
<gnomefreak> well there are some blockers atm. i know of one for Windows atm
 * gnomefreak wonders
<gnomefreak> mozilla 513162
 * gnomefreak waits
<gnomefreak> and waits
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 513162 in Widget: Win32 "[Windows] Drawing in the Title Bar for the New Firefox Theme" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513162
<gnomefreak> about time you shit
<ddecator> ubot2 is hungover
<ubot2> Factoid 'is hungover' not found
<gnomefreak> ok they fixed server
<gnomefreak> i miss the real bot, i am sick of these clones
<micahg> gnomefreak: too much load for 1 bot
<gnomefreak> cant use any admin commands
<ddecator> gnomefreak: it was hit and miss last night when i tried it, didn't catch some of the bugs mentioned (in a diff channel)
<gnomefreak> micahg: there are ~6 bots we are using to save ubottu from working in every channel
<gnomefreak> if i get time i will beet with the IRCC and talk about this
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot2> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> see
<micahg> @whoami
<ubot2> micahg: I don't recognize you.
<micahg> gnomefreak: file a bug or complain to the IRC admins
<micahg> s/IRC admins/ubuntu-irc
<gnomefreak> i am, bug isnt worth it since i have direct access to the council
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<gnomefreak> ill be gone for a bit i need to get dinner started.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-13
<Fudgey> hi guys, last two builds of shredder causes orca to not be able to read the folder contents
<micahg> Fudgey: thunderbird trunk?
<Fudgey> yes
<Fudgey> thunderbird-trunk                     7.0~a1~hg20110611r7926+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~natty  Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter
<micahg> Fudgey: unfortunately, I'm a little out of the loop WRT trunk builds and what's working
<Fudgey> i downgraded to thunderbird-trunk_7.0~a1~hg20110605r7885+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~natty_i386.deb
<Fudgey> thunderbird-trunk_7.0~a1~hg20110608r7905+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~natty_i386.deb
<Fudgey> now the folders read correctly
<micahg> Fudgey: both of those work?
<Fudgey> you test with orca did you micahg ?
<Fudgey> the latest one i posted was not reading folder contents, until  i hit enter on an email no tknowing what it was and  then the window appeared reading it, downgraded and the folder items are read out.
<micahg> Fudgey: you posted 3 versions one from June 5, June 8, and June 11, I was wondering which was the last one that worked
<Fudgey> micahg  sorry thunderbird-trunk                     7.0~a1~hg20110605r7885+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~natty
<micahg> Fudgey: k
<Fudgey> tks
<micahg> Fudgey: unfortunately, I don't see anything offhand that would be causing your issue
<micahg> Fudgey: if tonights build doesn't fix it, please come back tomorrow and we'll get a bug filed somewhere
<Fudgey> micahg  can do that mate, thanks
<Fudgey> how long till the next build is available, im on australia time
<micahg> oh, looks like one was published 7 hours ago
<Fudgey> same problem micahg
<micahg> :(
<Fudgey> 7.0~a1~hg20110612r7932+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~natty
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when you get in, could you suggest to Fudgey if a bug should be filed directly upstream for this?
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, is it easy for someone who doesn't normally use orca to reproduce this regression?
<chrisccoulson> ie, are there an easy set of steps to reproduce?
<fta> chrisccoulson, are you aware of the all the mozilla certs in ca-certificates?
<fta> ...causing me pain: bug 791839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791839 in bzr "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte ..ordinal not in range " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791839
<chrisccoulson> fta - what do you want to know about ca-certs?
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, are you around?
<fta> chrisccoulson, cleaner filenames ;)
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, ok, i'm stuck. everything seems to work as expected here. i'd like to do a hg bisect on this ASAP if there is an issue, but i need more pointers to what i'm meant to be looking for :)
<Fudgey> chrisccoulson  sorry mate was out for tea
<Fudgey> do you have orca installed?
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, yeah
<Fudgey> when you arrow down in a folder the sender subject date are not read
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, hmm, that seems to be working here
<chrisccoulson> which ubuntu version are you using?
<Fudgey> natty
<Fudgey> whats your orca version
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, 3.1.1
<Fudgey> im on orca 2.32.2 and also hae  3.10.05
<Fudgey> orca needs a output synth for text on screen isplay of what the synth is speaking
<Fudgey> i just downgraded from orca master branch as im not using gnome 3
<Fudgey> so am now using the branch for * gnome-2-32
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, hmm. i'll try on natty in a bit, but you might be better off reporting it upstream for now (specifying which build stopped working)
<Fudgey> it was from two builds ago it started, i noticed straight away of course :D this is a pretty fresh natty install as ive been doign a lot of vinux builds ready for release
<Fudgey> where upstream would i report it?
<Fudgey> is there a bugs.mozilla.org
<Fudgey> im sure it will get resolved
<chrisccoulson> Fudgey, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<Fudgey> tks chris
<chrisccoulson> nice, just fixed a whole bunch of our jsreftest failures in one go
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!  How are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, good thanks, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: good, but busy.  You know how it is.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I was wondering if you'd had a chance to bundle my extensions with TB-next?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, that's definitely going to happen this week :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, are we going to get another beta this week?
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to do everything in one upload if possible :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hrm - I thought you'd get it last week....that's when it was scheduled, I believe...
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> no worries
<fta> grrr, not sure if it's a vim regression in oneiric or something else but i now have to properly escape before moving location within a file, like old vi from 20y+ ago
<micahg> fta: yes, unfortunately, ca-certs is a manual process of updating certs shared from NSS
<fta> micahg, imho, bzr is broken, but it seems i'm not able to convince the devs. at the same time, certs filenames could be nicer
<micahg> fta: yeah, bzr is broke for me as well on oneiric and I've filed a bug, I guess I should poke harder to get it fixed
<micahg> fta: the cert names in ca-certs are very verbose
<fta> i don't now why but every single time i file about about something related to canonical, they ignore me. launchpad, translations, bzr, the kernel, unity, bafm
<fta> it's depressing :(
<fta> +a bug
<mdeslaur> fta: dude, didn't I ask you to file a bug about pam and it got fixed the next day?
<fta> is it? i had to add a logcheck exception this morning as i was sick of getting hourly emails with hundreds of pam lines
<fta> (and pam was not in my list btw)
<mdeslaur> fta: oh, sorry, the update didn't get pushed yet
<mdeslaur> fta: ok, carry on :)
<fta> i don't have much more to say, i'm just wondering why it is like this
<fta> chrisccoulson, is it the same in ff? bug 796689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 796689 in chromium-browser "Places menu entries not fully integrated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796689
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, there's already a bug report for that though. it was reported years ago initially ;)
<bhearsum> is there a ppa for Thunderbird builds out of mozilla-aurora?
<fta> chrisccoulson, is this a bug in gtk or is that something apps have controls over?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, no thunderbird builds from the aurora channel yet. are there actually mozilla.org builds of that now? if so, i will start ours too
<chrisccoulson> i've been waiting, as i didn't want to start creating aurora builds before anyone else ;)
<bhearsum> hmm, i thought there was, but apparently not!
<chrisccoulson> fta - the application needs to actually use the API (ie, it needs to be able to open ftp and smb URI's via gio and read/write data from/to them)
<chrisccoulson> there's already a firefox patch to do this, but it's sitting in bugzilla atm
<fta> ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> (it's just the gio reimplementation of the old gnomevfs bits)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, heh. i'll start creating builds once there are some on ftp.mozilla.org ;)
<bhearsum> sure
 * bhearsum goes to find out why we don't have any yet!
<chrisccoulson> i think they're probably trying to get another beta out ;)
<bhearsum> you must be physic
<bhearsum> [14:48] <bhearsum> any reason why you waited?
<bhearsum> [14:48] <Standard8> we wanted to get 5.0 beta out first
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<bhearsum> he also said they hope to start aurora builds this week, so that's cool
<chrisccoulson> excellent. i should probably try one locally tonight just to make sure it works :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, aurora has been quiet today. there's nothing for me to build for the second night in a row :)
<bhearsum> guess it's getting pretty stable!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've switched my beta install to aurora now, until the next beta anyway
<chrisccoulson> although i only really use the nightly atm
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bug 796758 is concerning seeing as that user actually has the up-to-date language packs installed and they don't have the addon compatibility reporter :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 796758 in firefox "Erro no processamento de XML: entidade não definida" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796758
<fta> backporting gcc is taking longer than i excepted, many missing build-deps, and it takes 9h to build :P
<fta> i'm not even sure it will help
<fta> micahg, did you try to reproduce your ogg bug in M14?
<micahg> fta: no, not yet
<micahg> I can do that a bit later
<fta> i tried, it worked
<fta> at least as file:///
<micahg> both autostart and the blue?
<fta> well, i got the totem plugin
<fta> i didn't run the script though
<fta> wth is http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/c/chromium-webfav/ ?
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's an extension which allows you to bookmark sites in the old UNE launcher
<chrisccoulson> there's an equivalent for firefox too
<chrisccoulson> i guess nobody uses that now though ;)
<fta> weird i never heard about it
<fta> i even used UNR/UNE at some point
<fta> !info liferea
<micahg> fta: just tried on oneiric, but html5 is broke in oneiric :)
<fta> micahg, https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels still stuck :(
<BUGabundo> Linux  3.0-0-generic #1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 9 16:32:10 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fta> BUGabundo, useless, just another version bump :)
<BUGabundo> ahahahah
<BUGabundo> (don't let linus hear y )
<fta> he should have done that long ago
<bhearsum> didn't ya hear? he wants to start competing with chrome and firefox version numbers ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahaha
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm wondering if i should update my machine?
<chrisccoulson> is anyone else using an up-to-date oneiric?
<fta> i am
<chrisccoulson> how broken is it? ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've not updated since last week
<fta> about the same
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll just go ahead and update then
<fta> i just didn't try the last kernel
<fta> it just popped up
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, looks like i've got an entire mono stack to update
<chrisccoulson> that's take a few days ;)
<chrisccoulson> "Need to get 887MB of archives"
<chrisccoulson> so, basically, i'm downloading an entire new ISO + some more
<chrisccoulson> i may as well just reinstall ;)
<fta> most problably tons of -dbg
<fta> i dropped 240 last week
<chrisccoulson> you're right. nearly half of that is chromium-dbg, firefox-dbg and thunderbird-dbg ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/626181/
<fta> i keep libc6-dbg for valgrind
<chrisccoulson> heh, handy. thanks!
<fta> i often have tons dbgsym because i now retrace manually with apport-retrace
<fta> +of
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it seems like i really did break gxine
<fta> hm, just upgraded the kernel, dkms failed on nvidia-current
<BUGabundo> 3.0 working her
<BUGabundo> *here
<BUGabundo> with nouveau
<fta> 3.0.0.0.1
<BUGabundo> tooo many ones
<fta> *sigh* it just says [fail], clueless
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.0-0.1
<fta> yep, but Setting up linux-image-generic (3.0.0.0.1) ...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's more broke?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-14
<micahg> chrisccoulson: fun bug, I get a global menu in one window on Firefox and a regular menu in the second, filing a bug now :)
<micahg> ugh, but it's not reproducible...
<fta2> micahg, OOM on radon
<fta2> seriously, that's the 6th, can't they just check the whole bunch?
<micahg> fta2: I filed a ticket asking for just that, the others should be fixed, I'll mention this one by name
<fta2> thanks
<micahg> fta2: BTW, wgrant said your chromium channels branch should be fixed hopefully w/in a day
<fta2> he said it now depends on a LOSA
<fta2> damn, wireshark is broken
<micahg> well, it's the .0 release :)
<micahg> ok, I really need some sleep...
<fta2> .0 ?
<micahg> 1.6.0
<fta2> hm, i have a mix of 1.4.6 and 1.6.0
<micahg> ah, that could be the problem then, the libraries are properly SONAME versioned upstream now
<micahg> I'll will rebuild the rdepends later if no one beats me to it and the old libraries should be dropped from the archive then
 * micahg -> bed
<fta2> i just get a dbus error
<fta2> good night
<micahg> :(
<micahg> well, FYI, works for me, so idk, maybe it's using the wrong library if you have a mixture, I don't have any of the old ones installed, if something didn't upgrade right, please file a bug and feel free to subscribe me
 * micahg is really going to bed now :)
<fta> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2078881/ubuntu-ship-firefox-1204
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's news to me
<chrisccoulson> i honestly thought we would be switching to chromium, based on my feelings from UDS ;)
<chrisccoulson> most people there were using it, and quite a lot of people seem to favour that too
<chrisccoulson> we'd struggle with CD space though ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, firefox is rapidly catching up with chromium on install size now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, there was an interview with sabdfl that came out yesterday that said Firefox until past the LTS
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i didn't see that
<micahg> firefox is still 20MB slimmer
<chrisccoulson> i was fully expecting to go to the next UDS and decide to switch to chromium ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it's catching up, fast
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they won't make that change in the LTS
<chrisccoulson> well, 12.10 then ;)
<chrisccoulson> the current firefox trunk nightlies are nearly 4MB bigger (unpacked) than the current beta
<fta> i'm most concerned about the use of chrome vs chromium in this article
<fta> -most+more
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've not read the article, which is why i'm surprised that we're sticking with firefox for the LTS ;)
<fta> if the post is correct, there's no point in maintaining chromium
<fta> i can just do it for myself, and move it to less conservative grounds
<Dimmuxx> any way to increase the time history is remembered in chromium yet?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i wouldn't say that. the article makes it clear that the decision will be reviewed after the LTS ;)
<micahg> fta: also, most of the references to Chrome are in comparison to Firefox in market share which is appropriate
<chrisccoulson> and nearly everyone at UDS was using chromium (i peered over a lot of peoples shoulders) ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i guess that the UDS crowd is not really representative
<Dimmuxx> I would consider switching if it was possible to store the history at least 6 months instead of just one month
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I don't see an option in 12 yet, at least in preferences
<chrisccoulson> 12? you run such outdated software ;)
<chrisccoulson> next you will be telling me that you still have firefox 5!
<micahg> I run current on my dev laptop, on my xubuntu oneiric, I have 14 and Firefox 7
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I do on my dev natty laptop along with unity :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I ran into bug 779905, but can't reliably reproduce
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779905 in firefox "when sessionmanager restors a session with more than one winow, only the first window gets a global menu" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779905
<chrisccoulson> i've never been able to reproduce that
<fta> Dimmuxx, i see at least 90 days of history here
<fta> Dimmuxx, M14
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i've got history from september 2010
<chrisccoulson> same version as fta ;)
<Dimmuxx> fta: maybe they increased it then, it was about a month last I tried it
<fta> maybe it depends on how you access your history
<Dimmuxx> or maybe it depends on how much you use it, if you haven't used chromium in a couple of weeks it might be removed or something
<fta> just did a search for "ubuntu" in mine, ~90 days
<Dimmuxx> ah so maybe it stores it in ctrl+h
<Dimmuxx> but it doesn't popup in the url bar like it does in firefox
<Dimmuxx> because ctrl+h contains more than 1 year
<Dimmuxx> maybe there is an extensions for this :P
<fta> Dimmuxx, remember the history in chromium also contains the pages' contents, it's much more than just the url and title, so it grows very fast
<fta> that may explain why i just have 90 days, i use it a lot
<Dimmuxx> well that's no good then :/
<fta> wow, liferea 1.7.* is way faster than our 1.6
 * micahg wonders if that's due to gtk3 port/cleanup
<fta> nope, sqlite
<fta> http://liferea.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=liferea/liferea;a=blob_plain;f=ChangeLog;hb=master
<micahg> ooh, I've forgotten about sqlite since I stopped tracking it since we stopped using it in Firefox
<fta> really? what is ff using nowadays?
<micahg> sqlite, but it's bundled
<fta> oh, like chromium then
<micahg> yeah, so I don't particularly care about system sqlite since xulrunner will be dead soon in Ubuntu
<fta> ff just needs to move to webkit and it will be an exact copy ;)
<micahg> heh, webkit is only a rendering engine, they'd need to replace the networking stuff as well
<fta> pff https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-httplib2/+question/161415
<micahg> fta: well, at least it's Critical :)
<fta> if it was the only regression...
<fta> another one: bug 797323
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797323 in ecb "package ecb 2.40+cvs20110608-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797323
<fta> another one is the nvidia-current /w kernel 3.0.0 dkms
<fta> i'm not even mentioning all those caused by lightdm
<fta> and the indicator abi breakage
<micahg> fta: nvidia was just uploaded
<micahg> lightdm 0.4.0 is coming
 * micahg doesn't know about the indicators
<fta> it's spreading: http://www.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-20071079-92/chrome-may-become-ubuntus-browser/
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> would you guys endure a small question: can you tell me how much storage you have at home / where you are?
<fta> no enough
<fta> not
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> how much?
<fta> about 1.5T
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> I have that in only one drive
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> that's why i said not enough
<fta> that's 2 drives here
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> so my new 4x2T NAS upsets you a bit right?
<fta> not really, i'm looking for less h/w, less noise, less heat
<BUGabundo> this are WD Green
<BUGabundo> 5400RPM disks
<BUGabundo> I barrely hear them out of the box next to me
<BUGabundo> now set them to SMART 1 or 64
<BUGabundo> and you are good to go
<BUGabundo> on standby, this synology is set to use 13W
<BUGabundo> 35W in usage
<BUGabundo> and a max power of 200W
<BUGabundo> and how many of you EVER upgraded a firmware of a single disk?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-15
<ozysimpson> sorry for cross posting
<ozysimpson>  I am not sure if somebody has already asked this question before, I can sucessfull connect my thunderbird to my work exchange server using IMAP, Could some one please advise me on how to get my calender working on thunderbird please
<micahg> ozysimpson: if you have caldav support, you can use lightning
<ozysimpson> micahg, could you please elaborate please, what do you mean by caldav and lightning?
<micahg> caldav is a standard for calendaring, lightning is an extension for thunderbird
<ozysimpson> micahg, thanks mate, i will some googling on the topic
<micahg> ozysimpson: ah, check this out: https://addons.mozilla.org/af/thunderbird/addon/provider-for-microsoft-exchang/
<ozysimpson> micahg, unfortunately i doesn't work on mine, because I am running thunderbird 2.0.0.24 it needs 3.01 :-(
<micahg> ozysimpson: ah, that version of thunderbird is totally unsupported BTW
<ozysimpson> I think you might shoot me in middle of the road, i am running CentOS and asking this question in semi Ubuntu channel sorry
<micahg> heh, yeah, you probably want #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org then
<micahg> actually, they can't help much either, they don't support that version anymore
<ozysimpson> thunderbird2.0.0.24 is the stardard centos ships with
<micahg> well, I guess centos has to support it, our 2 releases with 2.0.0.24 went EOL about a month ago
<micahg> you can try the #thunderbird channel for upstream support and see what they say though :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 4.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 5.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 5.0b5 (natty) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.17 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 4.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<fta> micahg, OOM on radon, again
<micahg> ugh :(
<micahg> fta: I haven't heard back on my request yet
<fta> ok
<micahg> will try to poke tomorrow
<dpm> hey chrisccoulson, good morning. It's me again nagging with bug 542046 ;) - do you think you'll have the chance to merge the Trad. Chinese translation for ubufox? Thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542046 in ubufox "Translation for zh_TW" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542046
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you look into bug 797533, I posted 2 crash ids, I haven't verified if it's a regression from 4 yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797533 in firefox "firefox 5.0 crashes on print" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797533
<fta> damn, OOM on americium too
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, do you do releases of messagingmenu-extension, or should i just grab the latest trunk?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, if i run "thunderbird -addressbook", the menu appears inside the window :/
<chrisccoulson> grrrr, compiz
<fta> grrr compiz too: bug 795995
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795995 in compiz "flash ghost in the top left corner of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795995
<fta> why did we choose compiz in the 1st place? mutter seems way faster
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: #thunderbird-unity?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, there
<fta> \o/ i fixed the html5 video regression in oneiric
<chrisccoulson> fta - how?
<fta> the hard way ;)
<fta> i fixed it before discovering why it needed fixing in the 1st place
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^, described in bug 795171
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795171 in chromium-browser "<video> tag broken in oneiric only due to --as-needed in the toolchain" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795171
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, nice catch
<chrisccoulson> oh dear - http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/06/google-chrome-soon-to-replace-firefox.html
<bhearsum> that headline seems a tad misleading
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it is
<chrisccoulson> i'm just going to stop reading these sites altogether :)
<vish> hehe! no one told chrisccoulson Firefox was being replaced! smells like conspiracy!  ;p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> lol @ some of the comments on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/adobe-air-for-linux-axed/
<chrisccoulson> "I am trying to see why is this a bad news? It's like crying over cured syphilis"
<chrisccoulson> it's an "interesting" crowd on there
 * dpm can see the next headline: "Chris Coulson to become the new Google Chrome maintainer" :P
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind looking after an open-source application
<fta> chrisccoulson, you can take chromium if you want, that way i can at last retire
<chrisccoulson> fta - 2 browsers + 1 e-mail client is a bit much ;)
<chrisccoulson> actually, 3 browsers if you count seamonkey
<chrisccoulson> fta - and you do such a good job with chromium, there's no need for you to retire
<fta> chrisccoulson, well, not really, i suck at handling bugs, they keep piling up
<chrisccoulson> fta - i know that feeling ;)
<chrisccoulson> i need a way to filter out good quality bug reports really
<chrisccoulson> i'd say that probably 90% of the bugs we get against firefox are either 1) a bug in another application (but the user happened to use the "Help -> Report a bug" menu entry in their browser), 2) contain so little information that they're useless, 3) user error or 4) a support request
<fta> i have lots of crashers i'd like to go directly upstream
<fta> but breakpad, well, you know the story
<chrisccoulson> fta - have you seen https://launchpad.net/arsenal before?
<fta> the rest is mostly feature requests => upstream, user errors. very few packaging related issues in fact
<chrisccoulson> bryce uses it for X bugs
<fta> nope, looking..
<chrisccoulson> heh, bug 766787
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 766787 in firefox "No" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766787
<chrisccoulson> i just close those sorts of bugs now, i don't even bother trying to waste time interacting with the reporter
<chrisccoulson> i've got no idea what they expect to happen from a report like that :/
<fta> lol
<fta> "No": "IDK"
<chrisccoulson> and that has been manually triggered either via apport-bug or the help menu entry
<chrisccoulson> if it was a package upgrade failure, it would have dmesg output etc attached to it
<chrisccoulson> and i could understand the "IDK" description in that case ;)
<chrisccoulson> but that one is just weird, and we get quite a lot of those too
<fta> chrisccoulson, you should add an apport hook with a triage question, like rhythmbox, totem..
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i've been thinking about that for ages now, i just never got around to it
<fta> dpm, i've backported the lang variants fix for ca@valencia in the beta and stable ppas, should be ready in a few hours
<fta> chrisccoulson, i'd love to just have an "upstream" button in lp/bugs :P
<dpm> fta, awesome, thanks for the heads up!
<chrisccoulson> fta - heh. that could be dangerous ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, reserved to maintainers of course
<fta> or bugcontrol
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2386942,00.asp
<fta> with a picture, and more text
<fta> micahg, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2571072
<micahg> ah, an enhancement to your script
<fta> the idea is to expose more clearly the OOM
<fta> some builders are done in ~1h, some need 5 or 6h :P
<micahg> yeah, some have more resources than others
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I can take dehydra and mongodb, but might not get to them until the end of the month, responding in IRC in case anyone else decides they want to take them
<fta> bug 795995
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795995 in compiz "flash ghost in the top left corner of the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795995
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i've been hacking on your messagingmenu extension tonight ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: everything ok with it?
<chrisccoulson> it adds itself as a launcher in the menu when you start it now, so the Thunderbird entry persists even after you close it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's good :)
<chrisccoulson> you'll probably get a few merge proposals tomorrow
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: absolutely, bring 'em on. :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i've already been pinged about mongodb by someone else who needs it working
<chrisccoulson> so i'll probably end up working on it before the end of the week anyway
<chrisccoulson> i want all of my work items on that blueprint done by the end of the week so i can get on with more important work related to thunderbird ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, feel free to leave the community items for me
<chrisccoulson> micahg, sure. but don't waste too much time on them ;)
<chrisccoulson> the fact that nobody else has picked them up is a good sign that nobody really cares about them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we only have 180 devs...
<chrisccoulson> micahg, 180 in the team officially
<chrisccoulson> but i sent my mail to ubuntu-motu and ubuntu-devel last month and didn't get a single reply, and i've spent a lot of time already preserving applications that i'm never going to use :)
<micahg> anyways, not planning on spending too much time, but I think I can knock off a couple of them
<chrisccoulson> eg, gxine, which was an absolute PITA
<micahg> yeah, I want to see if I can get xul support in eclipse disabled, 3.6 doesn't even build properly ATM
<micahg> bdrung: BTW, mozilla-devscripts still build-deps on python-support, can we move to dh_python2?
<bdrung> micahg: what build dependency do i need for dh_python2?
<micahg> bdrung: http://wiki.debian.org/Python/PythonSupportToDHPython2
<chrisccoulson> hi bdrung, how are you?
<bdrung> fine
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: are you asking because of vlc and eclipse?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, heh, not this time ;)
<bdrung> :)
<chrisccoulson> did you want me to ask about those? :)
<bdrung> no
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i am busy with other stuff
<chrisccoulson> sure, that's ok. no rush ;)
<bdrung> micahg: pushed. can you check it?
<bdrung> micahg: i think it would be good to add a setup.py file
<micahg> bdrung: X-Python-Version shouldn't be all per the wiki, should be >= the minimum version supported
<fta> grrr, too cloudy here, i can't see the eclipse
<bdrung> fta: where should i see the moon?
<bdrung> micahg: do you know the lowest version that we support?
<micahg> at least 2.6 :)
<fta> depends where you are. in europe: south east
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's cloudy here too
<chrisccoulson> but every day is cloudy in birmingham
<micahg> bdrung: that takes care of Lucid+ and stable+
<bdrung> fta: germany, but probably too cloudy
<bdrung> micahg: feel free to change that
<micahg> k, will have to do a little later
<fta> bdrung, it's a long full moon eclipse, like 1 every 11y, worth it if you can
<fta> it's supposed to be red
<bdrung> i see a little bit red in the sky, but no moon. just clouds.
<fta> nada, peanuts
<bdrung> micahg: uploaded to unstable
<BUGabundo> fta: listen to this http://p.bugabundo.net/where-is-the-noise-that-my-wall-charger-makes
<micahg> bdrung: thanks!
<bdrung> np
<fta> BUGabundo, through it away, or it will burn your house, and your brain cells
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> fta: full story http://p.bugabundo.net/faulty-wall-charger-from-asus-transformer-tf1
<fta> it should emit a lot of EM stuff in all directions
<fta> bad bad bad
<BUGabundo> I need to charge my tablet
<BUGabundo> and Asus aint doing squat
<BUGabundo> amazon want to refund
<BUGabundo> but I want it :(
<BUGabundo> until its available in store here
<fta> what kind of connector is it? a proprietary dock like samsung?
<BUGabundo> a 50 pin
<BUGabundo> but that's not the prob
<BUGabundo> its on the other extermity
<BUGabundo> on the socket
<BUGabundo> darn UK
<BUGabundo> and their stupid sockets
<fta> that big thing?
<BUGabundo> its very small
<BUGabundo> there are a few pics of it, on the blog
<fta> return it, it's faulty
<BUGabundo> I got a new one from amazon
<BUGabundo> SAME problem
<BUGabundo> http://p.bugabundo.net/faulty-wall-charger-from-asus-transformer-tf1
<BUGabundo> its all there
<BUGabundo> and Asus Iberia has no stock to replace it
<fta> yep, i read it, return it and take something else
<fta> a xoom or a gtab 2
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> those are inferior
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> ill try to buy one here
<BUGabundo> waiting to see stock in store
<BUGabundo> they came out today, on a few
<fta> i hate asus, it's expensive and it's crap
<fta> or take a chromebook :)
<fta> http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/06/chromebooks-now-available-for-sale.html
<BUGabundo> 10 y ago they were a top branch
<fta> maybe, but not anymore
<BUGabundo> not for a while now
<fta> or wait for the amazon tablets
<BUGabundo> they won't send me another one
<BUGabundo> since the RMA one was faulty too
<BUGabundo> they want to investigate the lote
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-16
<LLStarks> chrisccoulson, i can't get google reverse image search to work on any linux browser. can you confirm?
<LLStarks> nvm, you can brute force it with the extension
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is there any reason why messagingmenu-extension only shows mail boxes in the menu whilst doing a notification?
<chrisccoulson> (rather than all the time)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that's clear in the spec, but other applications show items in there all the time, and then request attention when they get new items
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, I think that was me misunderstanding the spec
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I actually think that makes the implementation easier
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that's ok. i can fix that
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: having the folders display all the time
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks! :D
<jdstrand> fta: I am looking at your apparmor denials. the lightdm one is easy enough, but the others seem to be related to printing while running evince under sudo? does that sound right? do you have a reproducer?
<fta> jdstrand, i just opened a pdf, no printing involved, not even a preview
<jdstrand> ok, I'll try to reproduce
<micahg> ugh, I just realized that dh_python2 will make mozilla-devscripts not backportable due to the python-all-dev dep :(
<chrisccoulson> we don't need to backport it do we?
<micahg> no, not really
<micahg> but I was tried to be considerate of the fact for Debian, and I guess I goofed, er, maybe not, Debian squeeze meets the build-dep, so I guess we're good
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, oh, i figured out bug 797680
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 797680 in globalmenu-extension ""thunderbird -addressbook" and "thunderbird -compose" open a window without putting the menu in the panel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797680
<chrisccoulson> it's a really easy problem to solve :)
<fta> micahg, M13 in beta
<micahg> fta: yep, which version builds with gcc-4.6?
<fta> M14
<micahg> k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-17
<BUGabundo> LOL using !firefox to export my NAS selfsign cert, and import to !Chromium (there's no way to force chromium to ignore the cert otherwise)
<micahg> BUGabundo: chromium can import a self signed cert as long as it's not by ip
<BUGabundo> I just did that
<BUGabundo> but it has no option to ignore it when you open the site, like FF
<micahg> err, a self signed cert can be imported, but it only works if you access by DNS
<micahg> BUGabundo: there is a cert manager
<BUGabundo> now there is
<BUGabundo> go back to v7 and there wasn't
<micahg> yeah, I started testing imports with v11
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> I just did it for my NAS
<BUGabundo> seems to work
<BUGabundo> but had to use FF to get the cert
<micahg> but accessing by IP w/a self signed cert totally failes
<BUGabundo> 14.0.793.0 (Developer Build 89117 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I'm using IP
<micahg> BUGabundo: if you have the cert file, you can import the cert in chromium
<BUGabundo> did so
<micahg> BUGabundo: set up an /etc/hosts entry
<BUGabundo> or that
<micahg> and it'll show with a line through https, but won't prompt
<micahg> oh wait, I import the CA, not the cert...
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> not the same
<micahg> right
<micahg> did you create the cert for the NAS
<BUGabundo> it created one it self
<BUGabundo> I'll probably make one my self
<BUGabundo> or use one from a free service
<BUGabundo> and import
<micahg> ah, yeah, maybe we should be testing self signed certs too, idk
<BUGabundo> nite
<chrisccoulson> urgh, our dailies are broken - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73671668/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.firefox-trunk_7.0~a1~hg20110617r71196%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/thunderbird-aurora/+packages \o/
<chrisccoulson> there's a bit of a backlog on the builders though, so a little while to wait
<chrisccoulson> (and i've disabled publishing on that PPA until i've tested them)
<bhearsum> yay
<chrisccoulson> wtf, i can't even build with --disable-elf-hack now
<chrisccoulson> ../coreconf/config.mk:71: ../coreconf/Linux3.0.mk: No such file or directory
<chrisccoulson> i guess nss is broken with kernel versioning change
<fta> chrisccoulson, i know the feeling, it's one of those days :S
<chrisccoulson> yeah, nothing seems to work today ;)
<fta> my router already crashed 20 times today, a good opportunity for me to work on flappy
<fta> i need to figure out how to put evolution offline/online from a script
<chrisccoulson> where did all the PPA builders go? i was wondering what the hold up was, so i looked at https://launchpad.net/builders and most of them disappeared :/
<fta> most probably redirected to do something else
<fta> as usual, we're in the dark
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gecko-mediaplayer should build-dep on firefox-dev for the NPAPI headers, right?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nevermind, I see you made the change in oneiric already
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, in oneiric it should
<chrisccoulson> does it not?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and should in previous series as well when we upload it, no?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it doesn't really matter. i only changed it in oneiric because xulrunner is going away, but it can depend on whatever
<chrisccoulson> i didn't see any point in changing it for other releases
<micahg> I guess those interfaces are stable then, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is gecko-mediaplayer broke when used with Firefox 4?
<micahg> the version in natty I mean?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it should work
<chrisccoulson> but it's always been quite flaky whenever i've tried using it anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, but would break in 5 w/out your patch?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, the functionality i've removed never worked in firefox 4, and it would carry on not working in firefox 5
<chrisccoulson> but leaving it in might risk more problems in the future
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, future proofing..
<fta> "[Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] 79 revisions removed"  ??? wth?
<fta> who did that?
<micahg> fta: I think they rolled back and reimported, the branch looks up to date now
<fta> how can they re-import? i host the master branch
<fta> anyway, i need to reboot (my desktop is all broken), and i have a bad feeling about it
<fta> brb, maybe..
<chrisccoulson> sigh, the lack of PPA builders is seriously frustrating
<bhearsum> are they still missing? i just got my first Tb 6.0 from that PPA....
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, are you on amd64?
<bhearsum> yeah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the amd64 builders are less overloaded than the i386 ones, but there's a backlog on both now
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> the trunk dailies failed to build earlier, and now they're queued up until tomorrow
<bhearsum> ouch! that's quite the backlog
<chrisccoulson> i will upload new ones before the current ones have built ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2575678
<chrisccoulson> "Start in 20 hours" ;)
<bhearsum> wow
<bhearsum> i'm going to point our developers at that the next time they complain about a one hour wait ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that some builders have been taken offline for some reason: https://launchpad.net/builders
<chrisccoulson> there's normally around 3 times as many i386 builders
<bhearsum> ah
<joelesko> Hi chrisccoulson. Does this happen often? I agree with bhearsum: just wow
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, not that often, but i'm not sure what's going on here
<chrisccoulson> occasionally PPA builders get allocated to a full archive rebuild test, and that can be problematic
<chrisccoulson> but that's not the case at the moment
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, good news! i shrunk thunderbird's libxul.so by 5MB!
<chrisccoulson> but the bad news is we can't use it ;)
<micahg> hi joelesko, I know before we talked, but I was wondering if you might be interested in keeping up the official seamonkey packages in ubuntu?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: gah!  Don't tease me like that.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i built comm-central with -Wl,-z,norelro in LDFLAGS, which overrides one of our default build configs
<chrisccoulson> and with that, glandium's elfhack actually works correctly, and shrinks the binary quite a bit
<chrisccoulson> but i'd never be able to use that by default :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, I don't think we should do that
<micahg> yeah
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i just wanted to see what sort of a penalty it has
<chrisccoulson> and it's a big one
<micahg> yep
<micahg> hits chromium hard too
<chrisccoulson> probably the difference between fitting on the CD and not fitting on ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've disabled elfhack on our firefox builds now, as it stopped working entirely
<chrisccoulson> and it only ever reduced the size of libxul by a few kB's
<chrisccoulson> rather than the nearly 6MB i just reduced it by ;)
<chrisccoulson> it makes it start significantly faster too
<micahg> I thought we needed the elfhack to build at one point
<chrisccoulson> yes, but it didn't actually really do anything
<chrisccoulson> and now it fails the build
<chrisccoulson> so i've just disabled it entirely
<chrisccoulson> glandium is going to add a configure check to automatically disable it for people who build with our default config anyway
<chrisccoulson> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=539962&action=diff
<chrisccoulson> that will disable it automatically on ubuntu
<micahg> cool
<joelesko> hi micahg. It does need some care and I was hoping to help out with seamonkey.
<chrisccoulson> oh, hi joelesko. i only just realized who you were ;)
<joelesko> Just following along. Interesting conversation.
<micahg> joelesko: so, we're blocked on 2 things to update seamonkey, someone to refresh the packaging for the new builds, and someone to test the new builds
<joelesko> For the ppa files I've been working on, there are a couple of people who have been testing them on various platforms. I don't want to speak for them, but they might help out with the testing.
<joelesko> It's been quiet for me, then when natty was released, I had some emails where it looks like something changed with the gtk libs.
<chrisccoulson> seamonkey is pretty broken on natty (in unity)
<joelesko> I've have not had much time to look into it. I'm sure you already found the issues and fixed it in TB and Firefox.
<chrisccoulson> there's no way for unity to identify the launcher that each seamonkey window belongs to at the moment
<chrisccoulson> i've just though, globalmenu-extension will work on the latest seamonkey ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: since firefox and thunderbird will soon be on the same xul version, can we break that out and ship it once?
<joelesko> The 2.1 version or 2.0.14?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not really. i want to carry on bundling it like we do so i can build it from the same source tree as firefox and thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> that guarantees we are ABI compatible
<chrisccoulson> and it also means we don't have to maintain a separate source package (which is a pain)
<chrisccoulson> and splitting it out would mean we lose the breakpad symbols, which saved me a few weeks ago when i was the number 9 firefox crasher on linux ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd lose all of that if we shipped it in a separate package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, have you uploaded the 5.0 natty build symbols yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, it happens automatically
<chrisccoulson> nice, my firefox crasher has gone down to number 90 now :)
<fta> micahg, "<micahg> hits chromium hard too"  ??
<fta> what hits it?
<micahg> fta: the relocations
<micahg> from the hardening in the toolchain
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: hopefully because there's fewer total crashes from it, and not because there's 81 crashier things ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, there's definitely less crashes now. there were 20 this week, compared to nearly 150/wk when it peaked
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad that it's fixed now
<fta> micahg, yeah, and i'm not even sure it's needed, ch already has several layers of protection
<bhearsum> yay :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, bug 798941 isn't what's blocking moonlight
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 798941 in moon "moon FTBFS in oneiric with libav 0.7" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798941
<chrisccoulson> i already fixed that some days ago
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, well, I saw no bug and no fix :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> you have to be a mind reader ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: feel free to update the bug appropriately w/a debdiff and what the current problem is
<chrisccoulson> i communicate on telepathy only
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> my telepathy doesn't reach that far...
<chrisccoulson> lol
<micahg> well, let's use the bug I filed to track what is blocking, I was vague in the tracking bug and the blueprint
<fta> 26 hours...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nevermind about moon, it's going bye-bye
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-19
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just wanted to make sure you saw mozilla 552864
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 552864 in Startup and Profile System "Throw away wrapper shell script on unix and lazily load libxul" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=552864
<fta> !info address-sanitizer
<fta> hm
<fta> BUGabundo, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/experimenting-with-the-chromium-os-web-browser-in-ubuntu/
<BUGabundo> o_O
<fta> what?
<BUGabundo> its.... unexpected
<fta> that was the goal
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> so you are going Mark way :P
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> wasn't there a rumor of replacing FF with Chrome/Chromium in Ubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> you just made it happen
<BUGabundo> but instead, its Chromium-OS plus Ubuntu policies/packages
<fta> i never even installed chrome
<fta> i just tried the -os flavor of chromium
<fta> it was fun
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-12
<artnay> chrisccoulson: ping
<artnay> chrisccoulson: bug 1010466
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010466 in firefox "dropdown boxes on sites stop working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010466
<chrisccoulson> hi artnay
<artnay> I gave you the info - #16
<chrisccoulson> artnay, excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> did you see comment #15 too? :)
<artnay> ah, no. just read it
<artnay> I also get "/build/buildd/firefox-13.0+build1/build-tree/mozilla/widget/gtk2/nsWindow.cpp: No such file or directory"
<chrisccoulson> although, it would be best to do that at the same time as comment #14 as well, and use xprop whilst firefox is still paused in gdb
<chrisccoulson> i want to see if _NET_WM_USER_TIME matches up with either of these numbers :)
<chrisccoulson> and also, if there is a _NET_STARTUP_ID property
<artnay> just a sec
<artnay> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1010466/comments/17
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010466 in firefox "dropdown boxes on sites stop working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<artnay> hope it helps. just ping me back if you need more info, I'll focus on the football for a moment
<chrisccoulson> artnay, thanks. which window did you click on with xprop btw? it doesn't look quite what i expected
<chrisccoulson> ah, i've got another hunch now :)
<chrisccoulson> but i need to pop out first, so i'll be back in a bit
<artnay> chrisccoulson: it was FX
<chrisccoulson> artnay, did you say you were using gnome-shell?
<artnay> chrisccoulson: I normally use KDE + Chromium. saw this bug on #-desktop, started Unity 2D (as at least two reporters were running that) and then tried to reproduce on FX and the rest is history.
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i'll try switching back to unity 2d for a moment
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<chrisccoulson> ah, unity 2d sets DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID in the environment of launched applications, which normal unity doesn't
<chrisccoulson> and that exposes a code path where we overwrite the timestamp for the GdkDisplay in firefox
<chrisccoulson> now to see if there's a way to overwrite it with a broken timestamp :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: I think at least one reporter was running shell, too.
<chrisccoulson> artnay, that makes sense. that also sets DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID :)
<chrisccoulson> artnay, could you try something else for me please?
<chrisccoulson> could you try running again in gdb, but this time breaking on gdk_x11_window_set_user_time
<chrisccoulson> and when it stops for the first time, could you look at the timestamp and then set up a conditional breakpoint that's a little bit further in the future (depending on how long it normally takes to reproduce)
<chrisccoulson> you can do that with "condition 1 timestamp>1000000", where "1" is the number of the breakpoint for gdk_x11_window_set_user_time, and the other number is some time in the future
<chrisccoulson> which you'd need to set to something more appropriate :)
<chrisccoulson> you could probably set the time to 0x20000000 actually, as the value that breaks it always seems to be higher than that. and you shouldn't hit that for real until you've had X running for more than 6 days :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: doesn't seem to work, FX window always seems to lose focus after setting breakpoint or something. see http://i.imgur.com/2zTQ5.png
<artnay> immediately after I click the FX window, it comes unresponsive, all the tabs are gone (because of double window title bar), menus seem to appear behind the window etc.
<chrisccoulson> artnay, is that because gdb has hit the breakpoint?
<artnay> chrisccoulson: could be, I don't know
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<chrisccoulson> artnay, yeah, it looks like it in the screenshot
<chrisccoulson> artnay, did you set up the conditional part of the breakpoint?
<chrisccoulson> hi FernandoMiguel
<artnay> chrisccoulson: I thought I was supposed to do that after setting the first breakpoint which is at 0x7ffff02b0850
<artnay> condition 0x7ffff02b0850 timestamp>0x20000000
<chrisccoulson> artnay, ah, 0x7ffff02b0850 should just be 1 :)
<chrisccoulson> it's the actual integer number that gdb gives the breakpoint
<chrisccoulson> i can see "Breakpoint 1" in the background of your screenshot
<artnay> and that's always 1 since I haven't set any other breakpoints
<chrisccoulson> artnay, yeah, it's sequential
<chrisccoulson> artnay, once you've fixed that, could you also set a breakpoint on GrabPointerError again?
<chrisccoulson> what i hope is that you hit breakpoint 1 before breakpoint 2 :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: here's what I get by setting the condition: No symbol "timestamp" in current context.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> artnay, ah, do you have debug symbols for gtk and gdk installed?
<artnay> probably not, let me see if I have enough GBs for those on this laptop
<chrisccoulson> artnay, ok, if not, the package you need is libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<chrisccoulson> sorry it's such a pain
<chrisccoulson> your time is really appreciated though :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: we're watching football and drinking beer at the same time so this won't "take my time" :-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: you were right, I hit the first breakpoint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1010466/comments/18
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010466 in firefox "dropdown boxes on sites stop working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> artnay, that's what i hoped would happen. do you still have it stopped in gdb?
<chrisccoulson> i could do with looking at the call trace when it hits this condition
<artnay> chrisccoulson: no, I quit. another try won't hurt, though.
<chrisccoulson> artnay, if you could, that would be great. then when it stops, please type "bt" :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1010466/comments/19
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010466 in firefox "dropdown boxes on sites stop working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> artnay, excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> so, this actually looks like a dormant gtk (or even, X) bug, which has been exposed because of a recent change in how timestamps for pointer grabs are handled in firefox
<micahg> ooh, seems like this is the root of the issues I'm seeing in thunderbird as well :)
<chrisccoulson> the overwriting of the timestamp with the broken value all happens inside gdk
<chrisccoulson> artnay, how quickly is it to reproduce the problem for you btw?
<artnay> chrisccoulson: instant by using the "view source" method
<chrisccoulson> artnay, ok, that's good. i was going to ask you try one more thing, because i'm interested as well at looking at the actual X protocol data
<chrisccoulson> but i don't want to ask that if it's going to take a long time
<chrisccoulson> it involves using xtrace, which can be a little slow :)
<artnay> this also causes FX's awesome bar not to work, right click not working etc.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd expect that to be the case
<artnay> could be useful to mention that in the first post/topic to avoid duplicate reports
<chrisccoulson> yeah, maybe
<chrisccoulson> have you used xtrace before?
<artnay> chrisccoulson: no I haven't. just installed it and now looking at man
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> artnay, basically, it allows you to proxy X protocol requests through it, so that it can log them
<chrisccoulson> basically, you use it like "xtrace -k -d:0 -D:9 > xtrace.log", where ":0" is the number of your current display ("DISPLAY" in your environment)
<chrisccoulson> and then you run firefox with "DISPLAY=:9 firefox"
<chrisccoulson> it generates quite a significant amount of data, so you'll probably want to compress the resulting log file
<artnay> sure, hopefully some "X pert" will go through it then :-)
<chrisccoulson> and because it logs all X protocol data, it means that it logs keystrokes as well, so don't go typing any passwords in to firefox with it running ;)
<artnay> sure
<chrisccoulson> it will be useful to see if this timestamp comes from X (in which case, it could be a window manager bug), or whether an event filter inside firefox or gdk breaks it
<chrisccoulson> artnay, this also explains why using the window close button breaks it, but the keyboard shortcut works
<chrisccoulson> as the keyboard shortcut doesn't rely on this event from the window manager :)
<artnay> uh, oh... almost 7 MB and I forgot to compress it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1010466/comments/20
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1010466 in firefox "dropdown boxes on sites stop working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> it might take me a little while to decipher it
<chrisccoulson> artnay, ok, that was quite useful. the issue is here:
<chrisccoulson> 002:>:314e: Event (generated) ClientMessage(33) format=0x20 window=0x044006ab type=0x15e("WM_PROTOCOLS") data=0x5c,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x65,0xa6,0xd7,0x4f,0x3e,0x9e,0xac,0xe9,0xa0,0x9d,0xf7,0x00,0xb0,0x39,0xf7,0x00;
<chrisccoulson> that's a "WM_DELETE_WINDOW" message with the wrong timestamp :)
<chrisccoulson> 0x4fd7a665 (or 372.2 hours)
<chrisccoulson> so, it's a window manager bug :)
<chrisccoulson> artnay, i'll try and figure out a workaround in firefox for that, and hopefully have another patch for you to try out :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: sure and thanks for your instructions. I'll gladly try the patch as long as it doesn't mean compiling firefox :-)
<micahg> artnay: what WM are you using out of curiosity?
<artnay> micahg: currently unity 2d/metacity
<micahg> hrm, that's what I'm using, weird
<artnay> micahg: and something I should have mentioned ages ago... I also have ricotz's testing ppa and gnome 3 ppa because of gnome-shell
<artnay> some gtk/gdk/metacity package from there might have caused this
<artnay> or then not, apport doesn't seem to mention any 3rd party repos in the original report and its dupes
<artnay> micahg: did you try the "view source" method?
<micahg> artnay: "view source" method?
<micahg> http://www.corsair.com/us/learn_n_explore/ works fine for me in a clean profile
<artnay> micahg: open some tabs, right click on a page and select view source (or ctrl+u), then close the "view source" window using ctrl+w
<artnay> micahg: make sure FX and "view source" windows are maximized
<artnay> now view source again but instead of closing the window by pressing ctrl+w, close it by clicking X in menu bar
<artnay> now try to do a right click on any page/tab, or try to give some input in awesome bar (e.g. launchpad.net which should show you a lot of pages :-)
<artnay> it's 100 % reproducible for me even on a new/guest user account when using unity 2D, doesn't happen in 3D
<micahg> artnay: awesome :)
<artnay> micahg: so it "works"? :-)
<micahg> yeah, no right click
<chrisccoulson> oh, it only works when the window is maximised?
<chrisccoulson> in that case, the event doesn't come from the window manager. it comes from the unity panel
<chrisccoulson> oh my
<chrisccoulson> the unity 2d panel sets the current system time as the timestamp
<chrisccoulson> seriously
<chrisccoulson> artnay, i've just uploaded a version of unity-2d to my PPA which should fix it now
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-13
<artnay> chrisccoulson: the FX bug doesn't occur anymore with your u2D updates. however, the launcher doesn't get drawn unless I press <super>
<chrisccoulson> artnay, thanks for testing
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about the launcher, but that sounds like a separate issue. i've not touched anything related to that :)
<artnay> chrisccoulson: unity-2d-launcher was updated from your PPA, 5.12.0-0ubuntu2~test1
<chrisccoulson> artnay, how do you recreate the issue in gnome-shell btw?
<artnay> chrisccoulson: currently I can't since the whole gnome-shell is totally broken on this laptop and I'm away from home for some time. however, some people were running shell and having that same bug. if I had a working gnome-shell, I'd try "View source" method
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-14
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Help with the Thunderbird QA Test Day (Jun 14): http://is.gd/AWplvM | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Help with the Thunderbird QA Test Day (Jun 14): http://is.gd/AWplvM (Builds here: http://is.gd/1d1A6y) | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does bug 1013186 affect 13?  should we take it with 13.0.1 or does it need more bake time?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013186 in firefox "Ubuntu customizations aren't being used" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013186
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, it doesn't affect it
<micahg> ok, thanks
 * micahg wonders why a .tar.gz file is trying to be opened in abiword
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<FernandoMiguel> or an ISO on gedit
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-12
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: Ubuntu removes Telemetry from Firefox Nightly apparently?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: If I build Nightly from source I get Telemetry feature under Data Choices
<bkerensa> but if I use our Nightly PPA then nothing
<kbrosnan> bkerensa: i would guess that it would show up in about:buildconfig
<bkerensa> kbrosnan: I just went to about:telemetry and enabled it
<bkerensa> I hope that is actually submits data and is not disabled somewhere else
<bkerensa> :D
<kbrosnan> in the ubuntu version it would tell you if they disable it when building
<bkerensa> kbrosnan: they do and apparently its intentional
<chrisccoulson> yes, it's intentional
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, on a call atm. will explain more after
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> My understanding is its just for official builds? But if I manually enable it under about:telemetry does it send data still and is this data still useful to Mozilla?
<chrisccoulson> the main reason we disable telemetry is that when i discussed the idea of enabling it, it was suggested that we should leave it disabled because we might skew results from official builds (with our different toolchain / build config)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that opinion has changed or not though
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: hmm... well I'm not keen on downloading a nightly daily from Moz site especially since I have no idea how to drop it into unity launcher
<bkerensa> but I want my data to be helpful at same time
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-13
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2013-June/004240.html
<chrisccoulson> i'm staying clear of that one
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, there isn't a team of people keeping firefox up-to-date btw ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's just me, and it's not even my primary focus anymore either, so it's more like 0.05 people keeping it up-to-date ;)
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: micahg isn't helping?
 * bkerensa goes and looks at commits
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> sure enough
<bkerensa> Idk why I thought micahg was helping with ff :s
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-14
<micahg> bkerensa: I haven't been doing much with it for about a year now
<micahg> I would like to, but my time is spread very thin ATM
<micahg> if there's something pressing, I can try to take a look
<Unit193> I'd help, but I clearly don't know enough to work on big projects.  I did a little fixing up with the nightingale packaging, though it isn't included in anywhere and even my fixes don't make it correct. :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if there's stuff you'd like help with, let me know, if it's something I"m using on a regular basis, I can try to help keep it going
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-15
<MikeRL> Another quick question - does anyone have any idea what will happen to Firefox in the long term if Canonical replaces it with Chromium? I know it still will be available, but will it have the support it has now (working global menu, localizations, etc.)? And will it be kept up to date?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-10
<mars> Hi, is anyone able to give me a hand triaging bug 1328198, "firefox-trunk crashed with SIGSEGV in markIfUnmarked() when recovering multiple windows"?
<mars> The bug includes a stack trace with debug symbols, so LP marked it as private.  I want to be sure that it's picked up by the right people.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-13
<mars> Hi all, I'm looking for some help to triage bug 1328198
<mars> "firefox-trunk crashed with SIGSEGV in markIfUnmarked() when recovering multiple windows"
<mars> It's marked as private because it includes a full stack trace with debug symbols
<mars> I just moved it so that it is reported against ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs.  Is there anything else I have to do?
<mars> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs/+bug/1328198
<mars> just got bit by it again, lost 6 windows and maybe 30 tabs :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-06-14
<Unit193> All the stuff I see about blacklisting sync'ing xul-ext-* packages seems to be a bit vague, and quite outdated.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-06-12
<awilkins> Dopey question : is there an API checking tool for the version compatibility in install.rdf ?
<awilkins> e.g. I'm using Komodo Edit, I just finagled the install.rdf of an extension that isn't up to date with the version I'm using
<awilkins> It doesn't seem broken, but is there a tool that can go through the APIs used and see if they changed their signature between one version and another
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-06-17
<Darxus> I backed up ~/.mozilla before installing firefox-trunk from ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa, but it looks like it's writing stuff to a separate directory within ~/.mozilla, so I don't need to restore my backup when I'm done testing?  That seems like a useful thing to put in the ppa description, I would've tested it sooner.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-06-15
<Free99> hey folks, I'm having a strange issue with firefox after doing an update to 54.0 on my 16.04 system, the window stays blank when I open firefox, but it was working just fine on 53
